# Lace Party doing Tatting with Kaixixang



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party!

Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself a couple of years from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though.
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.

These two weeks we are doing at least 2 or 3 different tatting projects...starting with Two by Two bookmark.

Some how-to links:




http://www.instructables.com/id/Learn-Needle-Tatting-With-My-Flower-Pendant/?download=pdf
http://www.instructables.com/id/Learn-Needle-Tatting-1/?download=pdf
http://www.hhtatting.com/learn-how-to-do-needle-tatting-double-stitch.cfm

History of Tatting:
http://www.victoriana.com/Embroidery/tatting.htm
http://www.georgiaseitz.com/books/cw/cwtat.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatting
http://tatting-origins.blogspot.com/
http://www.nordicneedle.net/guides/stitching-techniques-guides/lace-techniques/tatting/

Here is the Two by Two bookmark link: http://tatsaway.blogspot.com/2010/08/two-by-two.html


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know when I'll participate but I added this post to my Favorites. I've wanted to learn how to tat since a young woman when I was given a shuttle and teaching myself just refused to work.

I first heard about needle tatting a couple years ago and collected the necessities and just haven't had the time because I keep myself involved with knitting. Hopefully, I'll finish my WIPs and get involved with tatting before long.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tatesgirl said:


> I don't know when I'll participate but I added this post to my Favorites. I've wanted to learn how to tat since a young woman when I was given a shuttle and teaching myself just refused to work.
> 
> I first heard about needle tatting a couple years ago and collected the necessities and just haven't had the time because I keep myself involved with knitting. Hopefully, I'll finish my WIPs and get involved with tatting before long.


Handy Hands, Lacis, Tat's All, and probably a few more websites have listings from the first two listed companies if you want needles OR shuttles. I also recommend the use of Dritz Serger or 6-pack loop threaders to help with beading and getting the thread or yarn through the eye of the needle. You'll note that I have a finger cot pictured in a few...this is not a mistake. You need the leverage to grip the needle to help move the stitch combination(s) over the eye area...especially if using a doll needle.

This rubber device will keep you from needlessly bending your needle...though age of needle may not save half of the length. :XD: I broke one of my needles during a Lace Party Snowflake work-up. I was still able to finish...but I'm glad I still had some length and the eye.

Expect SOME bending while you are learning on the tatting needle. Anything smaller than a 3 or 5 tatting needle may need some time to ease up on grip. Some knitters/crocheters may not need to grab that hard...but needle tatting is new for a few of you (except for 2-4 I've heard from/chatted with on another thread). :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Marking my place for the moment, Karen. Your photo tutorial looks great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Karen. I am going to come back this afternoon when I am on my own for a good read :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Karen. I am going to come back this afternoon when I am on my own for a good read :thumbup:


Norma...and most everyone --> I'm using the largest 10-20 thread weight needle from Tat's All...probably a good size 3 according to Handy Hands size needles. The thread size is 20 and I can easily thread the needle without having to use my threader(s)...though bi-focals is making THAT interesting. :twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Just thought I'd let all y'all know what I am working with.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Norma...and most everyone --> I'm using the largest 10-20 thread weight needle from Tat's All...probably a good size 3 according to Handy Hands size needles. The thread size is 20 and I can easily thread the needle without having to use my threader(s)...though bi-focals is making THAT interesting. :twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Just thought I'd let all y'all know what I am working with.


Thank you again. I shall gather my supplies before DH goes out!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you again. I shall gather my supplies before DH goes out!


Try it with both the 3 and/or the 5...one of the two ought to approximate what mine looks like. This is the simplest pattern I could find barring edging...though you might consider this "section" for just that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Marking my place for now. I am not going to participate for now, but will read along and save and maybe sometime in the future will have a go. It will be interesting to see everyone's efforts.

Sue


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't have the time at the moment - now I'm following (with quite some problems and...it's not as easy as it looked) another childhood dream - to learn how to spin - but I've always wanted to be able to make these wonderful laces! I did learn to tat with a shuttle ... to some extend... but far not this well - so I'll learn just by looking for now and try it out later...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for getting the tatting party started...

I'm here...so very excited. I have a little bag with all my tatting instructions, needles, and lots of thread to keep me busy. I am going to try to "re-learn" tatting for my journey across country....well, maybe I will get a little practice in before we leave. 

We have finished cleaning out all the weeds in the backyard...put down new sod in some places, mulch over flower gardens...so out side is done. Master bath re-model is almost done...now to finish the last minute packing.

This week is "change of address" week didn't realize how many business, credit cards, magazines, etc that we need to give our new address to...along with forwarding mail to our new address.

So a day of rest...and then down to the last 2 weeks...what an adventure this has been...looking forward to exploring the Pacific Northwest with my grandchildren.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Marking my place. Won't be participating, but looking forward to seeing the little beauties created.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, I am so excited for you. I can't wait to follow your adventures. You seem to have everything organized :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm here! Thanks, Karen, for starting us off this week. Those pictures look very interesting and easier to manipulate than shuttles. Hmmm. 

I cannot participate at this time-baby knitting needs doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, so much, for starting us off, Karen, this will be very useful, Tatting is something that comes easily to me, but I need masses of practice.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks for getting the tatting party started...
> 
> I'm here...so very excited. I have a little bag with all my tatting instructions, needles, and lots of thread to keep me busy. I am going to try to "re-learn" tatting for my journey across country....well, maybe I will get a little practice in before we leave.
> 
> ...


And you don't sound at all tired - exhilarated if anything. You are an amazing woman.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry I won't be participating (not enough time), Karen but will follow along with interest so I may get motivated to learn at a later date. Looking forward to seeing what others produce.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I don't have the time at the moment - now I'm following (with quite some problems and...it's not as easy as it looked) another childhood dream - to learn how to spin - but I've always wanted to be able to make these wonderful laces! I did learn to tat with a shuttle ... to some extend... but far not this well - so I'll learn just by looking for now and try it out later...


We have a couple of spinners in this group too, new and experienced


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm here Karen! I'm looking forward to polishing my skills.. they are rusty at best.. I'm not sure what I have seen can be done with a shuttle.. I'm gathering my supplies and will pour over your links  Have a great time in Church and we will connect later.. 

LOL DFL I can see you know... I remember when I first learned.. it was a challenge then it was so easy.. I bet you will make beautiful items on your trip across the country


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a size 3 needle and 20 cotton so I am all set. I am now going to read all the info. :thumbup:
I have just found some 10 cotton . Will that be easier to start with?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I am here but just as an on looker Karen . 
Ronie that spring clean has gone to your head .Forst polishing the house now your skills .
Good luck to all those taking part.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the note about the start of this "party". I'm ready.
I'm basically a shuttle tatter, as I don't feel my tension looks as nice using needles. I know practice ...right! Been shuttle tatting since my grandmother taught me to make a flower ring when I was in HS. A longtime ago! (Side note, I later made all my thank you cards for our wedding making the little flowers: 1975) I love making bookmarks and have made lots using crochet cotton due to the availability of colors. And the 'ole eyes can see it all so much better these days. I have made small baskets, doilies into dream catchers, flower corsages, sm picture frames, edgings, lots of jewelry, Christmas ball and Easter egg lace covers, and the list goes on. I don't feel that I'm much more than an intermediate tatter, but love the portability. I've seen some really cute shuttles on Pintrest and other sites, which I've copied and made for myself. I think I have a collection of fun shuttles, and usually look for them at antique shops. Several of my fiends have given me their Grandmother's, mother's, aunt's shuttles as they knew I tatted and collected shuttles. Keep calm and tat on!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you for the reminder. I will try to participate, at the moment we are busy with contractors in our new house and prepairing the move. But I made sure my tatting stuff is not packed.
Normally I use my shuttles but when we moved to the US I learned about needle tatting. I'm looking forward learning to work with those needles and see what I like better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have tried the needle this afternoon. Lousy photo but yah!!!! I did it :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Tatesgirl, HandyFamily, Deb and Anne. Glad to see you here.

Norma, good for you. That looks great!

I became a Grandma again this morning. Little Ben now has a brother, Oliver. Mom and baby are doing fine. Dad's pretty proud also. Contractions started this morning at 6:45, they were at the hospital by 8 and Oliver was born at 9:16. Oliver's vest is all ready to start the ganseyfying. I have the ribbing, the stockenette and garter row before the gansey patterning starts. This afternoon, if I can ever get off this computer, I want to get the patterns lined up so I can get started.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You'll note that some of my photos are a bit blurred. I'm doing my best learning how to take manual shots...so the flash doesn't take over and white-out the attempt.

I'll wait on a little more progress (and allow myself editing time for photo #) from those actually participating. There are 16 total circles in the center "chain" of work. Your "ball" length won't shrink too quickly...but you'll learn quickly to surgeon's knot your additions onto your needle/shuttle side when you're in the middle of a circle. The knot should end up happily on the far side of the 1/4 inch picot...no harm if it doesn't. Just hope you don't have it mid-picot.

I've made two joins to continue my needle side work of the circles. One reason for this is I don't care to keep removing knots from the thread twisting. About 1.5-3 feet per length is all you need to deal with per needle side. About 1.5-2 feet +/- for the "ball" side. On THIS project the ball side won't reduce much due to the surgeon's knots to finish the chains.

Basically the way I worked the center is Circle 1 followed by Circle 2 (both lock themselves because of the loop created)...then the chain worked on the same needle with its supply dangling below using the ball side length. Surgeon's knot the end of the chain, then proceed to the next circle pair, continue until you have the 16 circles.

I triple twist the ball and needle lengths for the final first layer of the Surgeon's knot. Quad-twist for 2nd final layer...you'll have to firmly yank both layers taut as you get them tightened.

If you accidentally break one length on the final layer...enjoy. :XD: I did and did not object. Simply cut the final side free and move to the 3rd circle of either side to start the 2nd row of the bookmark. I have THOSE photographed up to the start circle...with future photos pending. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Tatesgirl, HandyFamily, Deb and Anne. Glad to see you here.
> 
> Norma, good for you. That looks great!
> 
> I became a Grandma again this morning. Little Ben now has a brother, Oliver. Mom and baby are doing fine. Dad's pretty proud also. Contractions started this morning at 6:45, they were at the hospital by 8 and Oliver was born at 9:16. Oliver's vest is all ready to start the ganseyfying. I have the ribbing, the stockenette and garter row before the gansey patterning starts. This afternoon, if I can ever get off this computer, I want to get the patterns lined up so I can get started.


Congratulations, Grandma!
Don't forget to photograph your Ganseying!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Marking my place for now. I am not going to participate for now, but will read along and save and maybe sometime in the future will have a go. It will be interesting to see everyone's efforts.
> 
> Sue


I'm doing the same. Will bookmark this one so I can refer back to it later. Looking forward to seeing everyone's work.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> And you don't sound at all tired - exhilarated if anything. You are an amazing woman.


Ditto from me, DFL.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have tried the needle this afternoon. Lousy photo but yah!!!! I did it :thumbup:


It looks great, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Tatesgirl, HandyFamily, Deb and Anne. Glad to see you here.
> 
> Norma, good for you. That looks great!
> 
> I became a Grandma again this morning. Little Ben now has a brother, Oliver. Mom and baby are doing fine. Dad's pretty proud also. Contractions started this morning at 6:45, they were at the hospital by 8 and Oliver was born at 9:16. Oliver's vest is all ready to start the ganseyfying. I have the ribbing, the stockenette and garter row before the gansey patterning starts. This afternoon, if I can ever get off this computer, I want to get the patterns lined up so I can get started.


Congratulations to all, Bev! Exciting news.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I'm taking Sunday off...it's the Lord's Day... Here are some things I've been working on.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have tried the needle this afternoon. Lousy photo but yah!!!! I did it :thumbup:


Way to go, Norma! :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Tatesgirl, HandyFamily, Deb and Anne. Glad to see you here.
> 
> Norma, good for you. That looks great!
> 
> I became a Grandma again this morning. Little Ben now has a brother, Oliver. Mom and baby are doing fine. Dad's pretty proud also. Contractions started this morning at 6:45, they were at the hospital by 8 and Oliver was born at 9:16. Oliver's vest is all ready to start the ganseyfying. I have the ribbing, the stockenette and garter row before the gansey patterning starts. This afternoon, if I can ever get off this computer, I want to get the patterns lined up so I can get started.


Congratulations, Grandma!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Well I'm taking Sunday off...it's the Lord's Day... Here are some things I've been working on.


Oh, that dog is adorable!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--big congrats on being a new grandma. So fortunate the labor was short. My second one was like that and I wanted to get up and begin running around.

DFL--You do get the gold star for organization and fortitude.
Love your dog. Is that your pattern?

Karen--great beginning here. I will be watching and learning.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I have tried the needle this afternoon. Lousy photo but yah!!!! I did it :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats, Bev. looking forward to a pic sometime of the new baby.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Tatesgirl, HandyFamily, Deb and Anne. Glad to see you here.
> 
> Norma, good for you. That looks great!
> 
> I became a Grandma again this morning. Little Ben now has a brother, Oliver. Mom and baby are doing fine. Dad's pretty proud also. Contractions started this morning at 6:45, they were at the hospital by 8 and Oliver was born at 9:16. Oliver's vest is all ready to start the ganseyfying. I have the ribbing, the stockenette and garter row before the gansey patterning starts. This afternoon, if I can ever get off this computer, I want to get the patterns lined up so I can get started.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, congratulations. Many prayers and lots of love to Oliver and his parents.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Norma!


Thanks, Pam.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Oh, that dog is adorable!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Well I'm taking Sunday off...it's the Lord's Day... Here are some things I've been working on.


They are great but Caribou dog is so cute :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Way to go, Norma! :thumbup:


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Norma.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have tried the needle this afternoon. Lousy photo but yah!!!! I did it :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yay!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I became a Grandma again this morning.


Congrats!! Such great news. Super short labor time is nice


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Well I'm taking Sunday off...it's the Lord's Day... Here are some things I've been working on.


Lots of nice projects DFL. Pretty tatting thread.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello all the new folk .
Congrats Bev .You will have lots of small things to make now .
Super work DFL.
Good work Norma .Your quiet afternoon must have worked wonders .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I became a Grandma again this morning. Little Ben now has a brother, Oliver. Mom and baby are doing fine. Dad's pretty proud also. Contractions started this morning at 6:45, they were at the hospital by 8 and Oliver was born at 9:16. Oliver's vest is all ready to start the ganseyfying. I have the ribbing, the stockenette and garter row before the gansey patterning starts. This afternoon, if I can ever get off this computer, I want to get the patterns lined up so I can get started.


Congratulations. How wonderful for you and family.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Wow Norma -- I'm not sure I'd accomplish that much in my first afternoon. You're on your way now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Four pages already!!!  Great start, Karen! I will be watching with interest. :thumbup:

*Facinating spinning info on the last thread, Elizabeth. 

*I'm glad the president is supporting your position, Julie. That must make your announcement much easier.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

* Spring Wood Shawl correction*.

I found another error this afternoon on Chart 9F row 188. Stitch 53 showed as a k2tog instead of a K. The designer has corrected it now. I was pretty sure I knew what it was so just knit on. Hope to finish last row of Chart 9 this evening, then take a little breather and work on something else, before starting the final chart, finally.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> * Spring Wood Shawl correction*.
> 
> I found another error this afternoon on Chart 9F row 188. Stitch 53 showed as a k2tog instead of a K. The designer has corrected it now. I was pretty sure I knew what it was so just knit on. Hope to finish last row of Chart 9 this evening, then take a little breather and work on something else, before starting the final chart, finally.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue, for the update on this.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have tried the needle this afternoon. Lousy photo but yah!!!! I did it :thumbup:


Good for you, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Tatesgirl, HandyFamily, Deb and Anne. Glad to see you here.
> 
> Norma, good for you. That looks great!
> 
> I became a Grandma again this morning. Little Ben now has a brother, Oliver. Mom and baby are doing fine. Dad's pretty proud also. Contractions started this morning at 6:45, they were at the hospital by 8 and Oliver was born at 9:16. Oliver's vest is all ready to start the ganseyfying. I have the ribbing, the stockenette and garter row before the gansey patterning starts. This afternoon, if I can ever get off this computer, I want to get the patterns lined up so I can get started.


Congratulations, Bev. Will look forward to cute photos. Congrats to the parents too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Well I'm taking Sunday off...it's the Lord's Day... Here are some things I've been working on.


Great work - love your dog.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Sue. 2 rows to go on chart 8.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--big congrats on being a new grandma. So fortunate the labor was short. My second one was like that and I wanted to get up and begin running around.
> 
> DFL--You do get the gold star for organization and fortitude.
> Love your dog. Is that your pattern?
> ...


No, don't I wish...it is from Skacel. I loved the way it was knitted...there was almost no seaming at the end...just stuff and sew up a small section. The yarn is so soft...you wouldn't believe it was knitted.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/caribou-critters


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, my first tatting questions:

1. When you have enough DCs and picots and you are ready to make a ring...do you unthread the eye of the needle and slip it off on the eye end to connect the circle?

2. How do you make another ring and attach it to the first?

3. What does reverse directions mean?

Hope I'm not jumping the gun, but had to cut up my first ring to take it off the needle and I'm trying again....I know I have done this before, but I only got to one ring and that is as far as I got...

I have the book from HandyHands, but it is already packed for the truck...boohoo...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my SW after Chart 9. Ready for Chart 10 and the edging, but Imthink I will do some mindless knitting thus evening.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

This is going to be glorious Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> This is going to be glorious Sue


Ditto from me, Sue!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, Sue, that is going to be stunning. What an amazing job you are doing?

DFL, you are getting a good start on your tatting. Way to go. You are far enough to ask questions. 

Thank you all for the congratulations, well wishes and prayers for Oliver and his family. I appreciate them all. I will post pics as soon as I get an email with some in. We live 5 hours away from them, so not sure how soon we will be getting up that direction. Sometime soon, I am sure.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally made it over here to the new lp. I will also just be watching this one. Thanks, Karen for all the information you are sharing. 

Congratulations Bev on the birth of your new grandson. How exciting. 

Great progress on tatting Norma.

Sue your shawl just keeps growing prettier and prettier. Such wonderful work you are doing!

DFL love your little dog. He has great personality. Pretty socks too and nice color for your tatting start!


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for this lace party, Karen! I just got home so will be trying to catch up tomorrow and then get started. Looking forward to it!

Elly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Four pages already!!!  Great start, Karen! I will be watching with interest. :thumbup:
> 
> *Facinating spinning info on the last thread, Elizabeth.
> 
> *I'm glad the president is supporting your position, Julie. That must make your announcement much easier.


I have an awful lot of learning to do, Toni! Fortunately the President has worked a lot for banks, so understands accounts much better than me.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Its about a half hour before dark and the wind is really blowing hard. I walked up to the back door to lock up for the night and look what I found huddled just at the bottom of my back steps. He/she probably couldn't have been 5-6 feet from the door. Since I didn't surprise him, I stepped back and went and got my camera, walked up to the door again and took this picture through the glass. I couldn't help but think of Sue's bunnies. We have both cottontails of which this fellow is one and Jack Rabbits. The jacks (as we call them with a shortened name) have much longer ears, a different body shape about twice as large as a cottontail with extremely long legs and a differently shaped tail. There are also variations in their markings and they are generally more of a light tan color rather like dried up grass. Just wanted to share this -- what a nice thing to see just before calling it a day.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What a sweet bunny, Belle. Cute picture.

Here is the result of my work/play today.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute bunny, Belle. Haven't seen mine since yesterday when my dogs chased him/her out of the yard. Hopefully he/she will return.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Its about a half hour before dark and the wind is really blowing hard. I walked up to the back door to lock up for the night and look what I found huddled just at the bottom of my back steps. He/she probably couldn't have been 5-6 feet from the door. Since I didn't surprise him, I stepped back and went and got my camera, walked up to the door again and took this picture through the glass. I couldn't help but think of Sue's bunnies. We have both cottontails of which this fellow is one and Jack Rabbits. The jacks (as we call them with a shortened name) have much longer ears, a different body shape about twice as large as a cottontail with extremely long legs and a differently shaped tail. There are also variations in their markings and they are generally more of a light tan color rather like dried up grass. Just wanted to share this -- what a nice thing to see just before calling it a day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Peony after starting the second colour. I am playing it by ear as to how many rows to do, not wanting it to look too "stripey". I am following someone's suggestion of starting a new colour in the row with eyelets. I am not doing it, but I think this would work really well with beads, possibly in the eyelets, maybe between each section, or maybe just between the different colours if using different colours. All the colours I am using apart from the last one are heathery yarns, which adds a little more depth to the colour. This is a fun knit. I put my SW to bed after finishing Chart 9 and was working all evening with this and the shawl with the gradient yarn. I will probably do these tomorrow night when I watch DWTS, and not get back to SW until Tuesday evening.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--nice design work on the gansey. It must be so frustrating not to be there to see the baby. Hope you can carve the time out for a visit soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony after starting the second colour. I am playing it by ear as to how many rows to do, not wanting it to look too "stripey". I am following someone's suggestion of starting a new colour in the row with eyelets. I am not doing it, but I think this would work really well with beads, possibly in the eyelets, maybe between each section, or maybe just between the different colours if using different colours. All the colours I am using apart from the last one are heathery yarns, which adds a little more depth to the colour. This is a fun knit. I put my SW to bed after finishing Chart 9 and was working all evening with this and the shawl with the gradient yarn. I will probably do these tomorrow night when I watch DWTS, and not get back to SW until Tuesday evening.
> 
> Sue


Definitely looks like a relaxing pattern to do, especially after the SW. Like the colors --very soft.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--nice design work on the gansey. It must be so frustrating not to be there to see the baby. Hope you can carve the time out for a visit soon.


Ditto from me, Bev.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Definitely looks like a relaxing pattern to do, especially after the SW. Like the colors --very soft.


I think so, too, Sue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What a sweet bunny, Belle. Cute picture.
> 
> Here is the result of my work/play today.


Looking good, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony after starting the second colour. I am playing it by ear as to how many rows to do, not wanting it to look too "stripey". I am following someone's suggestion of starting a new colour in the row with eyelets. I am not doing it, but I think this would work really well with beads, possibly in the eyelets, maybe between each section, or maybe just between the different colours if using different colours. All the colours I am using apart from the last one are heathery yarns, which adds a little more depth to the colour. This is a fun knit. I put my SW to bed after finishing Chart 9 and was working all evening with this and the shawl with the gradient yarn. I will probably do these tomorrow night when I watch DWTS, and not get back to SW until Tuesday evening.
> 
> Sue


Looks like a variation on the Wingspan.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Tatting...yeah
> Okay, my first tatting questions:
> 
> 1. When you have enough DCs and picots and you are ready to make a ring...do you unthread the eye of the needle and slip it off on the eye end to connect the circle?
> ...


If you're doing a circle...you'll have to remember to insert the needle through that little loop before you finish drawing the circle completely closed. I forgot that there are 2 ways to do the circles...but I'm not faulting you on the first circle.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You'll note in both examples that I leave in my joins...both the "starting" and the subsequent additions to the "needle" side.

The start join is there for a visual aid so I know which way to face the needle side length so I can close the first/subsequent circle(s). You only avoid any possible knots in the needle side if you know you have to possibly draw that length past the eye. Trust me, I don't care WHAT size of tatting/doll needle you have, it is NOT (knot??? :XD: ) going to go past that eye without snapping a thread/yarn end!

The only time you can get away with needle side knots is mid-circle or the end of a chain going INTO a circle. Because I use Surgeon's knots shamelessly, I don't worry about the work coming loose due to "exercise" or blocking. Yes, the exercise comment was directed at Miss Melba's new pets.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my SW after Chart 9. Ready for Chart 10 and the edging, but Imthink I will do some mindless knitting thus evening.
> 
> Sue


Yay! Looks great.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Its about a half hour before dark and the wind is really blowing hard. I walked up to the back door to lock up for the night and look what I found huddled just at the bottom of my back steps. He/she probably couldn't have been 5-6 feet from the door. Since I didn't surprise him, I stepped back and went and got my camera, walked up to the door again and took this picture through the glass. I couldn't help but think of Sue's bunnies. We have both cottontails of which this fellow is one and Jack Rabbits. The jacks (as we call them with a shortened name) have much longer ears, a different body shape about twice as large as a cottontail with extremely long legs and a differently shaped tail. There are also variations in their markings and they are generally more of a light tan color rather like dried up grass. Just wanted to share this -- what a nice thing to see just before calling it a day.


Cute little bunny. Sounds like your jacks are what we call hares, though I'm just guessing from your description.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What a sweet bunny, Belle. Cute picture.
> 
> Here is the result of my work/play today.


What a great colour, Bev. Your little gansey is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony after starting the second colour. I am playing it by ear as to how many rows to do, not wanting it to look too "stripey". I am following someone's suggestion of starting a new colour in the row with eyelets. I am not doing it, but I think this would work really well with beads, possibly in the eyelets, maybe between each section, or maybe just between the different colours if using different colours. All the colours I am using apart from the last one are heathery yarns, which adds a little more depth to the colour. This is a fun knit. I put my SW to bed after finishing Chart 9 and was working all evening with this and the shawl with the gradient yarn. I will probably do these tomorrow night when I watch DWTS, and not get back to SW until Tuesday evening.
> 
> Sue


A lovely start, Sue. You are quick. It is taking me about 45 minutes to do 2 rows of SW.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Melanie. I was pleased as I struggled with using a shuttle. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Ann. It did work wonders!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Wow Norma -- I'm not sure I'd accomplish that much in my first afternoon. You're on your way now.


Thank you. It seemed so straight forward.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Good for you, Norma.


Thank you, Linda :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my SW after Chart 9. Ready for Chart 10 and the edging, but Imthink I will do some mindless knitting thus evening.
> 
> Sue


It is fantastic!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that is such a sweet photo. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, you had a very productive work time. Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I love your Peony more and more :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Cute little bunny. Sounds like your jacks are what we call hares, though I'm just guessing from your description.


That is rather my thought. We have hares in New Zealand and they tend to curve as they run.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice that the bunny waited for you Belle. Very sweet picture. 

Bev, that Gansey vest is going to be lovely. Your charting is super and love the designs you chose!

Nice start on the Peony shawl Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Grandma Bev!!! 

Welcome to our newbies!!! Karen has an excellent lesson set up for tatting. Enjoy! We are glad you are here. :thumbup:

p3


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--nice design work on the gansey. It must be so frustrating not to be there to see the baby. Hope you can carve the time out for a visit soon.


Thanks, Tanya. Yes, we are hoping to get up this month. We are going up to clean my DD's apartment, as they bought another one; in a few weeks. Thinking we need to be taking time to run up for a quick visit.

Sue, your Peony is looking great.



Julie said:


> Looking good, Bev


Thanks, Julie. I was hoping to please my teacher. 

THanks, Pam, Linda, Caryn, and Norma. I knit one row last night. It will be fun to get knitting and see how it develops.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> If you're doing a circle...you'll have to remember to insert the needle through that little loop before you finish drawing the circle completely closed. I forgot that there are 2 ways to do the circles...but I'm not faulting you on the first circle.


Thanks so much for the answers...I now have one circle and it is hanging from the thread...I know exactly what I did wrong now...thanks for the instructions.

Can you tell me where you discussed tatted snowflakes in the Snowflakes LP...and I remember your Dragon Seahorses...I just can't seem to find your post. Thanks again...this will be good for me to travel with...at least I think it will...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev (quote)
Thanks, Tanya. Yes, we are hoping to get up this month. We are going up to clean my DD's apartment, as they bought another one is a few weeks. Thinking we need to be taking time to run up for a quick visit.


Oh, yes. There is something so precious to be there as close to their birth as possible. I hope your kids really appreciate all the house cleaning and set up work you do for them. That is a wonderful gift.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Its about a half hour before dark and the wind is really blowing hard. I walked up to the back door to lock up for the night and look what I found huddled just at the bottom of my back steps. He/she probably couldn't have been 5-6 feet from the door. Since I didn't surprise him, I stepped back and went and got my camera, walked up to the door again and took this picture through the glass. I couldn't help but think of Sue's bunnies. We have both cottontails of which this fellow is one and Jack Rabbits. The jacks (as we call them with a shortened name) have much longer ears, a different body shape about twice as large as a cottontail with extremely long legs and a differently shaped tail. There are also variations in their markings and they are generally more of a light tan color rather like dried up grass. Just wanted to share this -- what a nice thing to see just before calling it a day.


Sweet bunny, Belle! Probably trying to stay low by the hedge to keep from getting blown away by the wind.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> What a sweet bunny, Belle. Cute picture.
> 
> Here is the result of my work/play today.


Great color, Bev! This is going to be so cute!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony after starting the second colour. I am playing it by ear as to how many rows to do, not wanting it to look too "stripey". I am following someone's suggestion of starting a new colour in the row with eyelets. I am not doing it, but I think this would work really well with beads, possibly in the eyelets, maybe between each section, or maybe just between the different colours if using different colours. All the colours I am using apart from the last one are heathery yarns, which adds a little more depth to the colour. This is a fun knit. I put my SW to bed after finishing Chart 9 and was working all evening with this and the shawl with the gradient yarn. I will probably do these tomorrow night when I watch DWTS, and not get back to SW until Tuesday evening.
> 
> Sue


This is working up nicely, Sue! I love the texture of it!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Nice that the bunny waited for you Belle. Very sweet picture.
> 
> Bev, that Gansey vest is going to be lovely. Your charting is super and love the designs you chose!
> 
> Nice start on the Peony shawl Sue.


This is just what I was going to type


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm doing the same. Will bookmark this one so I can refer back to it later. Looking forward to seeing everyone's work.


Me, too. I am interested in learning tatting, maybe later.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Tatesgirl, HandyFamily, Deb and Anne. Glad to see you here.
> 
> Norma, good for you. That looks great!
> 
> I became a Grandma again this morning. Little Ben now has a brother, Oliver. Mom and baby are doing fine. Dad's pretty proud also. Contractions started this morning at 6:45, they were at the hospital by 8 and Oliver was born at 9:16. Oliver's vest is all ready to start the ganseyfying. I have the ribbing, the stockenette and garter row before the gansey patterning starts. This afternoon, if I can ever get off this computer, I want to get the patterns lined up so I can get started.


Congratulations, Bev! Sounds like a very short labor. Enjoy your special time.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Tatesgirl, HandyFamily, Deb and Anne. Glad to see you here.
> 
> Norma, good for you. That looks great!
> 
> I became a Grandma again this morning. Little Ben now has a brother, Oliver. Mom and baby are doing fine. Dad's pretty proud also. Contractions started this morning at 6:45, they were at the hospital by 8 and Oliver was born at 9:16. Oliver's vest is all ready to start the ganseyfying. I have the ribbing, the stockenette and garter row before the gansey patterning starts. This afternoon, if I can ever get off this computer, I want to get the patterns lined up so I can get started.


YAY!!!! Congrats to you and Gary and of course to the new parents and Ben!! I love the name Oliver and he was in such a hurry to get here already that he wasted no time !! get to knitting there Granny!!  LOL what an exciting time for you Bev


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great start Norma.. mind came out more like a 'C' so its back to the directions for me 
Great questions DFL!! those were all running through my head too  and your socks and puppy are great too!! I wasn't sure if you knitted the puppy or not... I love the yarn you used!
Looks great Sue.. I bet this mesh part is faster than the other area..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev your start to your gansey is looking great and will be very nice for a baby boy 

Thanks for the pictures and more clarifications Karen.. I just need to go find a good youtube video.. I'm getting more confused than ever  I can make circles with my shuttle... maybe I should just grab it and see if I can do this with it..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I have 3 rings made.. but missed the bar that goes between the first two and second two.. but I am getting there


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle what a cute find on your back porch .. and I wanted to add that I love your new avatar... this table setting is stunning.. I am sure once you get everything put together you will love it too!!! or move it to another room.. although I am sure you would miss your dinning room chairs and table..LOL I think it looks great! you will get use to it


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ronie. I am just about to have another go :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Ok I have 3 rings made.. but missed the bar that goes between the first two and second two.. but I am getting there


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. I was hoping to please my teacher.
> 
> THanks, Pam, Linda, Caryn, and Norma. I knit one row last night. It will be fun to get knitting and see how it develops.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the links--I am in the middle of another project that I don't want to distract myself from but have always wanted to learn to tat and look forward to following this workshop!


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

My grandmother was a tatter and I have many of her pieces, from Christmas ornaments to tablecloths. Your post brought a flood of memories of that darling woman, who never sat down without knitting, crocheting, or tatting. 

Thank you for this information. I have bookmarked it in the hope of starting to learn to do this myself one of these days.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Super shawl developing ,Sue .Won't you be happy when it is finished ? 
Good to see more newbies .
Good bunny waiting for you Belle .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Several have commented on Jack rabbits -- so I did a quick search and those of you who guessed they are hares were correct. They however are a N.American species found typically in the West and Southwest areas. I copied a bit of a description below and included a picture (hope it works). It is a joy to see the Jacks (as we call them) run -- they are incredibly agile and fast. Their natural prey are coyotes. In this area, the coyotes have a 7-year cycle so that their populations expand and then collapse largely because their natural food disappears. So some years we have a huge influx of rabbits -- within 2 years the coyote population expands again and the rabbits are more seldom seen. It has been interesting to watch this cycle. The cottontail rabbits tend to be seen more around people habitation (because we tend to supply them with wonderful foliage to eat -- flowers, vegetable gardens, etc) while the Jacks are almost always seen in native habitat.

I should add that the year after I moved here and hadn't done much to the area around my house a family of Jacks decided to use the area under my large kitchen sliding glass door for their afternoon rest area. So I got to watch them close up (with 2 feet of the door). They are remarkably cat-like in their personal grooming habits and tend to spend the heat of the day lounging around in the shade.


"Jackrabbits are actually hares, not rabbits. Hares are larger than rabbits, and they typically have taller hind legs and longer ears. Jackrabbits were named for their ears, which initially caused some people to refer to them as "jackass rabbits." The writer Mark Twain brought this name to fame by using it in his book of western adventure, Roughing It. The name was later shortened to jackrabbit.

There are five species of jackrabbits, all found in central and western North America. They are speedy animals capable of reaching 40 miles (64 kilometers) an hour, and their powerful hind legs can propel them on leaps of more than ten feet (three meters). They use these leaps and a zigzag running style to evade their many predators.

Black-tailed jackrabbits are common in American deserts, scrublands, and other open spaces, including farms. They can consume very large quantities of grasses and plantsincluding desert species such as sagebrush and cacti."


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I saw a TV documentary recently about a young Australian man who wanted to trap what the narrator called 'jackrabbits,' said to have extremely strong hind legs that enabled them to outrun humans. 

The man walked along a swampy area where he first caught 4 (FOUR!) poisonous snakes, holding them 2 to each hand (they looked to be about 3 feet in length). His plan was to let the snakes go inside a rabbit hole and quickly cover the entrance with a strong net. In go the snakes... out comes the jack... voila! NETTED!

No word was ever said about the 'why' of the catch so I just assumed the young man had a taste for rabbit.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!!! Congrats to you and Gary and of course to the new parents and Ben!! I love the name Oliver and he was in such a hurry to get here already that he wasted no time !! get to knitting there Granny!!  LOL what an exciting time for you Bev


Thanks, Ronie.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Are you better Tanya ? 
Your mention of rabbit reminds me that my son had a friend visiting for tea .I served rabbit and he was saying how he was enjoying the meal.The word rabbit was mentioned and he jumped up from the table saying he had forgotten he was supposed to be home !It was strongly suspected ,at one time,that rabbit was often served in restraunts when they advertised Chicken.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can remember having rabbit when I was little. It was tasty,but so many little bones, and I just can't imagine eating rabbit now. I think too this was probably in the post-war rationing years in UK, and maybe rabbit was more plentiful, and certainly used to be a target for poachers. Now, of course you know how much I like to see rabbits.

Sue [ quote=annweb]Are you better Tanya ? 
Your mention of rabbit reminds me that my son had a friend visiting for tea .I served rabbit and he was saying how he was enjoying the meal.The word rabbit was mentioned and he jumped up from the table saying he had forgotten he was supposed to be home !It was strongly suspected ,at one time,that rabbit was often served in restraunts when they advertised Chicken.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think when visiting my brother in Newfoundland many years ago that there was an Arctic hare in his yard. This was much bigger than the rabbits I was used to, and I remember the size of the ears. I believe they change their fur colour according to the season, being white in wintertime as a form of camouflage. I know the rabbit I have seen in our yarn does blend in with the dirt and shrubs. Unless they move they are not visible, probably the reason my dogs have shared the yard, quite unaware of its presence. 
Sue


Belle1 said:


> Several have commented on Jack rabbits -- so I did a quick search and those of you who guessed they are hares were correct. They however are a N.American species found typically in the West and Southwest areas. I copied a bit of a description below and included a picture (hope it works). It is a joy to see the Jacks (as we call them) run -- they are incredibly agile and fast. Their natural prey are coyotes. In this area, the coyotes have a 7-year cycle so that their populations expand and then collapse largely because their natural food disappears. So some years we have a huge influx of rabbits -- within 2 years the coyote population expands again and the rabbits are more seldom seen. It has been interesting to watch this cycle. The cottontail rabbits tend to be seen more around people habitation (because we tend to supply them with wonderful foliage to eat -- flowers, vegetable gardens, etc) while the Jacks are almost always seen in native habitat.
> 
> I should add that the year after I moved here and hadn't done much to the area around my house a family of Jacks decided to use the area under my large kitchen sliding glass door for their afternoon rest area. So I got to watch them close up (with 2 feet of the door). They are remarkably cat-like in their personal grooming habits and tend to spend the heat of the day lounging around in the shade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Several have commented on Jack rabbits -- so I did a quick search and those of you who guessed they are hares were correct. They however are a N.American species found typically in the West and Southwest areas. I copied a bit of a description below and included a picture (hope it works). It is a joy to see the Jacks (as we call them) run -- they are incredibly agile and fast. Their natural prey are coyotes. In this area, the coyotes have a 7-year cycle so that their populations expand and then collapse largely because their natural food disappears. So some years we have a huge influx of rabbits -- within 2 years the coyote population expands again and the rabbits are more seldom seen. It has been interesting to watch this cycle. The cottontail rabbits tend to be seen more around people habitation (because we tend to supply them with wonderful foliage to eat -- flowers, vegetable gardens, etc) while the Jacks are almost always seen in native habitat.
> 
> I should add that the year after I moved here and hadn't done much to the area around my house a family of Jacks decided to use the area under my large kitchen sliding glass door for their afternoon rest area. So I got to watch them close up (with 2 feet of the door). They are remarkably cat-like in their personal grooming habits and tend to spend the heat of the day lounging around in the shade.
> 
> ...


Most interesting, Belle!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the jack rabbit facts, Belle. I didn't realize their ears were that large! When you say there natural prey are coyotes, does that mean they prey on the coyotes, or are they prey for the coyotes? Amazing how fast they are capable of running and how high they can jump. 
At one time my dh and I raised rabbit thinking we would eat them, but there was no way we could kill them and they became pets. So I never did taste rabbit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Another interesting talk on nature here. That pic of the Jackrabbit is startling with its huge upright ears. There are those big floppy eared rabbits that I see some people keep as pets. Given that the ears hang low they are not very noticeable. Reminds me of the song about "do your ears hang low, do they wobble to and fro...." Wonder if the song wasn't inspired by these critters.

Thanx for asking my health Ann. Basically what happened is I gave myself a case of pneumonia from environmental toxicity. I have had this happen about 3 other times, the first time, after being stupid with bleach and ammonia, and then being forced to call Poison Control by an acquaintance. I described what I had done to create the problem and was told to treat it like pneumonia. It was a painful and very drawn out healing. Since then I have developed healing modalities. So to say that it is pretty much out of my chest and moving up to the throat in 3 days is pretty terrific. I actually felt like knitting today and began, finally, the night cap for my friend. Am really hoping the sock yarn to finish the Earl Grey arrives tomorrow or Wednesday. It was sent first class. And one of the benefits of being so sick is how good it is for the figure. I have been struggling to lose the 8-9 lbs gained this winter and have just about gotten there.

Everyone seems to be having a good time with tatting and we have some new people here, too. Welcome to all of you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the jack rabbit facts, Belle. I didn't realize their ears were that large! When you say there natural prey are coyotes, does that mean they prey on the coyotes, or are they prey for the coyotes? Amazing how fast they are capable of running and how high they can jump.
> At one time my dh and I raised rabbit thinking we would eat them, but there was no way we could kill them and they became pets. So I never did taste rabbit.


I once ate squirrel which is often hunted here by farmworkers and others who do a lot of living off the land. I understand that frog, squirrel and rabbit all have a chicken like flavor and texture. It was certainly true for the squirrel which was served smothered. Amazing how that memory of decades ago has stayed with me.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My dad was a hunter. We had rabbit, pheasant, turkey and deer. We may have had squirrel, not sure. One of my childhood memories was dunking a pheasant into a bucket with boiling water in order to make taking the feathers out a much easier task.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the jack rabbit facts, Belle. I didn't realize their ears were that large! When you say there natural prey are coyotes, does that mean they prey on the coyotes, or are they prey for the coyotes? Amazing how fast they are capable of running and how high they can jump.
> At one time my dh and I raised rabbit thinking we would eat them, but there was no way we could kill them and they became pets. So I never did taste rabbit.


Coyotes eat rabbit. They will even dig at the rabbits burrows to get to it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Goodness Tanya -- All that is running around in my head right now is "Do your ears hang low...." Unfortunately, I remember all the words which of course only make marginal sense, but the ditty is bouncing off my cranial walls. 

My friend, Laury (the crocheter), raises rabbits for food. They usually butcher about 20 at time. Of course, because they are raising them to eat, the rabbits are nice and plump and fairly large -- clearly a domesticated animal. She usually fries them like chicken. Not only are they tasty -- with a mild taste somewhat like chicken -- they have a very low fat content and good to eat. I've had them several times at her house and enjoyed it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bev -- is this Oliver? A cutie for sure.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- is this Oliver? A cutie for sure.


Yes, it's Oliver.  Love those plump cheeks.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, it's Oliver.  Love those plump cheeks.


What a cutie. He is a big boy. How much did he weigh? Did you knit the hat?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Wonder if wee Oliver has been on roast dinners with those plump cheeks .
Lovely Bev ,thanks for posting .
Good news Tanya .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> My dad was a hunter. We had rabbit, pheasant, turkey and deer. We may have had squirrel, not sure. One of my childhood memories was dunking a pheasant into a bucket with boiling water in order to make taking the feathers out a much easier task.


What a cutie pie!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Goodness Tanya -- All that is running around in my head right now is "Do your ears hang low...." Unfortunately, I remember all the words which of course only make marginal sense, but the ditty is bouncing off my cranial walls.
> 
> My friend, Laury (the crocheter), raises rabbits for food. They usually butcher about 20 at time. Of course, because they are raising them to eat, the rabbits are nice and plump and fairly large -- clearly a domesticated animal. She usually fries them like chicken. Not only are they tasty -- with a mild taste somewhat like chicken -- they have a very low fat content and good to eat. I've had them several times at her house and enjoyed it.


That's what I had thought about the rabbit and coyote. 
The rabbit meat sounds good. But now I am a vegetarian, so probably won't be eating any soon.  
I am singing the song too. We used to sing it in the Girl Scouts with hand motions to go with it!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info on jackrabbits, Belle. Very interesting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm glad you are starting to feel better, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My dad was a hunter. We had rabbit, pheasant, turkey and deer. We may have had squirrel, not sure. One of my childhood memories was dunking a pheasant into a bucket with boiling water in order to make taking the feathers out a much easier task.


Bev, Oliver is gorgeous.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A real cutie pie! I assume you knit the hat.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> My dad was a hunter. We had rabbit, pheasant, turkey and deer. We may have had squirrel, not sure. One of my childhood memories was dunking a pheasant into a bucket with boiling water in order to make taking the feathers out a much easier task.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My dad was a hunter. We had rabbit, pheasant, turkey and deer. We may have had squirrel, not sure. One of my childhood memories was dunking a pheasant into a bucket with boiling water in order to make taking the feathers out a much easier task.


Such a sweet little guy!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We lived on a block that was next to a empty field and the end of the street was another empty field so we had Jack Rabbits when we were a kid even though I lived in City. Actually it wasn't but a few blocks from where Google is now (or a part of it anyway) Mom always said you can't eat them.. some thing about them being tough.. or have a bad taste to them.. It is also very possible that my Mom's family just felt that way too...LOL 
Belle what a special treat to see them being so natural and you being so close even..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev what a sweet little boy!! Such a joy for sure  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I have looked at some videos and have got a better idea of I did wrong and how to fix it if I made a mistake again.. 



 there are several different videos.. I really liked the lady who was sitting in front of the spools of thread!!

Also I am about done with the second chart.. I don't know exactly what part of the sock I am knitting when I am adding stitches to each side of the 'B' needle.. so I stopped the beads about half way through the chart. I hope it doesn't bother my feet... We'll find out


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--such a robust cutie. He has such a determined look about him :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Is he wearing one of your hats?

I think dunking large birds in boiling water to facilitate plucking was a fairly common tactic. It worked.

Belle--I am sorry that ditty has claimed your mind but had to share it so it didn't do that to mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My dad was a hunter. We had rabbit, pheasant, turkey and deer. We may have had squirrel, not sure. One of my childhood memories was dunking a pheasant into a bucket with boiling water in order to make taking the feathers out a much easier task.


This is the latest grandchild? Adorable!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for your comments on my beautiful Oliver.  I can be proud, can't I?  No, I did not knit the hat. His mom is an avid knitter, so she has done the hat and a blanket that I know of. That is why I had thought to do a vest.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for your comments on my beautiful Oliver.  I can be proud, can't I?  No, I did not knit the hat. His mom is an avid knitter, so she has done the hat and a blanket that I know of. That is why I had thought to do a vest.


Remembered mom was a knitter, too so thought I would ask.
And you can just crow away gramma!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

For all you enablers, was just told of a new source for handpainted yarns, right in Sue's territory. My computer guru buddy told me his grand daughter has begun to hand dye yarn and he was flabbergast at how wonderful it felt and looked. Of course he couldn't tell me what the yarn fiber was but would get me the new website from his daughter. Need to know this temptation like a hole in the head.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--such a robust cutie. He has such a determined look about him :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Is he wearing one of your hats?
> 
> ...


Didn't you know? The ONLY way you can get the tune out of your head is to SHARE it?!!!

Now I'll return the favor with the full verses:

Do your ears hang low?
Do they wobble to and fro?
Can you tie them in a knot?
Can you tie them in a bow?
Can you throw them o'er your shoulder
like a continental soldier?
Do your ears hang low?

Do your ears hang high?
Do they reach up to the sky?
Do they droop when they are wet?
Do they stiffen when they're dry?
Can you semaphore your neighbour
with a minimum of labour?
Do your ears hang high?

Do your ears flip-flop?
Can you use them for a mop?
Are they stringy at the bottom?
Are they curly at the top?
Can you use them for a swatter?
Can you use them for a blotter?
Do your ears flip-flop?

Do your ears hang out?
Can you waggle them about?
Can you flip them up and down
as you fly around the town?
Can you shut them up for sure
when you hear an awful bore?
Do your ears hang out?
(From: http://bussongs.com/songs/do-your-ears-hang-low.php ) so you can play the tune also) :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:



Dragonflylace said:


> Thanks so much for the answers...I now have one circle and it is hanging from the thread...I know exactly what I did wrong now...thanks for the instructions.
> Can you tell me where you discussed tatted snowflakes in the Snowflakes LP...and I remember your Dragon Seahorses...I just can't seem to find your post. Thanks again...this will be good for me to travel with...at least I think it will...


I can do one better as I have the original photos before I sent them onto jscaplen via email. I'll advertise them with titles once I grab the protected sheets to remind me of title of each pattern.
*Ronie* --> Below are clips of the Google search for shuttle tatting...and one copy from below the "How to Shuttle Tat - Instructables" entry from the same search
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Shuttle-Tat/

Since I cannot view the YouTube entries...I have to clip the entries from my searched tab and show them for your typing into your respective browser goto window.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Several have commented on Jack rabbits -- so I did a quick search and those of you who guessed they are hares were correct. They however are a N.American species found typically in the West and Southwest areas. I copied a bit of a description below and included a picture (hope it works). It is a joy to see the Jacks (as we call them) run -- they are incredibly agile and fast. Their natural prey are coyotes. In this area, the coyotes have a 7-year cycle so that their populations expand and then collapse largely because their natural food disappears. So some years we have a huge influx of rabbits -- within 2 years the coyote population expands again and the rabbits are more seldom seen. It has been interesting to watch this cycle. The cottontail rabbits tend to be seen more around people habitation (because we tend to supply them with wonderful foliage to eat -- flowers, vegetable gardens, etc) while the Jacks are almost always seen in native habitat.
> 
> I should add that the year after I moved here and hadn't done much to the area around my house a family of Jacks decided to use the area under my large kitchen sliding glass door for their afternoon rest area. So I got to watch them close up (with 2 feet of the door). They are remarkably cat-like in their personal grooming habits and tend to spend the heat of the day lounging around in the shade.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great explanation, Belle. We often see jack rabbits here in New Mexico and the cute little bunnies too. One day a hawk settled on the top of our pergola and stayed a long time. They usually don't come that close to the house. We assumed it was hunting for bunnies. 😞


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

xoxokc said:


> My grandmother was a tatter and I have many of her pieces, from Christmas ornaments to tablecloths. Your post brought a flood of memories of that darling woman, who never sat down without knitting, crocheting, or tatting.
> 
> Thank you for this information. I have bookmarked it in the hope of starting to learn to do this myself one of these days.


How lucky you are to have some of her things. Better yet are the memories.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now if someone is willing to save the YouTube entries to Windows Media File format and email them to me??? Send them to jscaplen or TLL and they'll be able to forward the files to my large file email.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My dad was a hunter. We had rabbit, pheasant, turkey and deer. We may have had squirrel, not sure. One of my childhood memories was dunking a pheasant into a bucket with boiling water in order to make taking the feathers out a much easier task.


What a beautiful boy. Love his Jammie's.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is what I have been working on today. The hat is based on the circular 'ear' pattern of the African piece found on Pinterest. It is crochet using Knit Picks Shine


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev, Oliver looks quite plump and healthy 

Hat is coming along well Tanya.

As a kid I ate rabbit, snake, deer, alligator, squirrel, frog, and I think a woodchuck. With a brother seven years older I was tricked into eating odd things - I once ate chocolate covered ants and spider egg cases. Lesson: do not accept candy from an older sibling, lol. As an adult, meats only come from the grocery store on styrofoam, lol. Although I was the only one in the hiking group to eat the raw sea urchin when in New Zealand - and no, it did not taste like chicken, lol. 

I am almost done with clue 1 of Bunnymuff's April MKAL - clue 3 came out tonight. I am a few rows from finishing charts A/B of the Socks. And I added a few more rows to the basic triangle sock yarn shawl while watching DWTS (hi Sue  ).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bev, Oliver looks quite plump and healthy .


THanks, we did a bit of skyping tonight with a very tired dad and Oliver. Mom and Oliver were asleep and DS looked like he desperately needed sleep.  We talked a little and then told him to get some sleep while everyone else was sleeping. 

Tanya, love the colors in your pillow.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, we did a bit of skyping tonight with a very tired dad and Oliver. Mom and Oliver were asleep and DS looked like he desperately needed sleep.  We talked a little and then told him to get some sleep while everyone else was sleeping.
> 
> Tanya, love the colors in your pillow.


Glad you can skype the kids and see the baby.

The KnitPick colors are beautiful--very intense and pure. You may have missed this is for a night cap but it would make a great pillow, too. Maybe I should do one after the hat.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi all. It has been a rough month and the withdrawal pains have been hard. First we tried a new battery. Of course it is found at only one source in China. After 2 months the tablet was down again so the battery was guaranteed and a replacement was ordered. 3 weeks later it arrived and was installed. I let it charge and the tablet crashed in 15 minutes! Would not start again so back to the repair shop next day. They worked on the tablet several hours. Home again. Charged the tsblet. It would not come on unless plugged in. They reset the tablet which meant it was formatted. Had to start setting up and remembering all those nucence passwords. No look luck. Choices were sent it to Texas ( more time and money ) or buy a new one. Not trusting the older tablet I bought a new one. Got a great deal, tablet on sale, double the data and a new smart phone with monthly charges $12 -$15 less! 

Decided if I was going to have to set everything up again it may as well be a new tablet and get the smart phone too. Soooooo I am in learning mode. I think this is planned to keep you buyingredients new technology. The simple phone I had before aren't even available to purchase, forcing an upgrade should the existing phone quit.

Hope to be back soon. I've worked with this problem until I am behind in everything. It is raining, radishes are coming up, kale is 5 inches tall. Cauliflower is about the same but the lettuce was nipped by frost. No sign of turnips yet. Mowing grass already, daffodils, hyacinths, jonquils, crocus are about through blooming. Fruit trees are in bloom. Hoping for a crop this year.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have most of my seeds...including extra pointed leaf sage (not that I have to plant Sage).

I'm still trying to get boxwood basil and my Savory.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, Oliver made my morning. He is so loveable.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am pleased to hear you are better. It sounds nasty!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for your comments on my beautiful Oliver.  I can be proud, can't I?  No, I did not knit the hat. His mom is an avid knitter, so she has done the hat and a blanket that I know of. That is why I had thought to do a vest.


Two knitters - he is going to be a very well dressed little man.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is what I have been working on today. The hat is based on the circular 'ear' pattern of the African piece found on Pinterest. It is crochet using Knit Picks Shine


That looks sooo good, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, we did a bit of skyping tonight with a very tired dad and Oliver. Mom and Oliver were asleep and DS looked like he desperately needed sleep.  We talked a little and then told him to get some sleep while everyone else was sleeping.
> 
> Tanya, love the colors in your pillow.


Sleep becomes a very precious commodity, doesn't it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ronie, for the tatting video. I have not been closing my ring like that and it makes it look neater. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, looking grand. I love the colours and patterns.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, it is good to hear from you :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Yesterday was lost day. I did bits & pieces of this'n'that with little to show for it but it took the whole day! 
I never even had time to devote to LP so now I have to catch up.
First a few patterns...

Interesting - but unfortunately in Dutch. The pattern is very short though so maybe it wouldn't be too hard to translate.
Klimmende meloentjes by Naantje Knit
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/klimmende-meloentjes

Blame these on Barbara....
Summer is Coming by Adriana Monoscalco
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-is-coming

Tarot Reader by Heather Schuster
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tarot-reader

Plume by Flora Kwok
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/plume-9
I think that we saw this already but it was only in Chinese?

Pollikeet Shawl by Erin Westmoreland
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pollikeet-shawl-2


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until 4/13
Bad Nut by Josh Ryks
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bad-nut

Free for one week - ends at midnight on Monday, April 18th, 2016
Alternate Route by Theresa Schabes
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alternate-route


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...what an adventure this has been...looking forward to exploring the Pacific Northwest with my grandchildren.


You have been so busy. I know that you will enjoy being closer to your family.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Deb Hjelseth said:


> ... I don't feel that I'm much more than an intermediate tatter...


Your list of accomplishments should put you up there with experienced, I would think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have tried the needle this afternoon. Lousy photo but yah!!!! I did it :thumbup:


Congrats, Norma!
I left my things back home - but am following attentively. I watched the YouTube video & I think that I could actually do it. I have a friend who has done all kind of needlework so I will see if she has a needle that I can borrow - I think that she only has a shuttle, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I became a Grandma again this morning. ...


How exciting for you! Do they live far away? I can't remember.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ... Here are some things I've been working on.


Looking good, DFL. I love Caribou.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> * Spring Wood Shawl correction*


Thank you for the update, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my SW after Chart 9.


Wow - Sue!
Looking great & I know that you will be relieved when it is finished. At this point, though, if you do run into an error, you have already done so much troubleshooting that you should be able to fix it yourself.
I have started chart 7 but am only doing a row or so per day. Maybe when I get a couple of other projects taken care of, I will be free to spend more time on it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...look what I found huddled just at the bottom of my back steps...


So cute. I also immediately thought of Sue's bunny.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here is the result of my work/play today.


Good start, Bev.
Love the colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony after starting the second colour. ...


Great start, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is taking me about 45 minutes to do 2 rows of SW.


Gosh - I haven't timed myself but it feels like an *hour* for *one* row.
Hmmm ... this might be a good excuse to sneak in some knitting: I need to determine how long a row takes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane//Barbara, I just love those patterns :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Congrats, Norma!
> I left my things back home - but am following attentively. I watched the YouTube video & I think that I could actually do it. I have a friend who has done all kind of needlework so I will see if she has a needle that I can borrow - I think that she only has a shuttle, though.


Great! I do find so much easier with the needle :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought it (easier than he or she) was gone after Max and Misty chased it out of the yard on Saturday or Sunday, but here it was again late yesterday afternoon.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> So cute. I also immediately thought of Sue's bunny.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I thought it (easier than he or she) was gone after Max and Misty chased it out of the yard on Saturday or Sunday, but here it was again late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Sue


I am glad he/she is back :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gosh - I haven't timed myself but it feels like an *hour* for *one* row.
> Hmmm ... this might be a good excuse to sneak in some knitting: I need to determine how long a row takes.


All in the need of research of course. I'm getting a little quicker now that there are fewer leaves and more lattice. Started chart 9. Have used 1 full 100g skein and started the second. I rarely buy 2 skeins but am so pleased I did this time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a good night with this last night. It is an easy, fun knit. I am just deciding on the number of repeats per colour as I go along. I have an idea in my mind of how I would like it to look. This was it after I introduced the third color.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Great start, Sue!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, it is great. I love the pattern.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, it is great. I love the pattern.


Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

As I find these in my photo folder...I'll post the titles (happily I renamed each photo with the pattern name).


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That Klimmende meloentjes pattern does have an English PDF too, that I have downloaded.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Yesterday was lost day. I did bits & pieces of this'n'that with little to show for it but it took the whole day!
> I never even had time to devote to LP so now I have to catch up.
> First a few patterns...
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> As I find these in my photo folder...I'll post the titles (happily I renamed each photo with the pattern name).


Those are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, it is great. I love the pattern.


Agreed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> As I find these in my photo folder...I'll post the titles (happily I renamed each photo with the pattern name).


They look lovely, Karen!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Two knitters - he is going to be a very well dressed little man.


Both his aunts are knitters also. 

Sorry, Tanya, for taking your hat as a pillow. 

Jane, they are 5 hrs away. In a couple of weeks we are going to Chicago, to help my DD and DIL move, Oliver and family is only 1 1/2 hrs from my DD. So we are thinking of taking some time to run up to see them that weekend. Still working on the details.

Your easy knit is looking great Sue. 

Lovely snowflakes, Karen. LDLD

We walked our backyard yesterday, Sue, and found a cousin to your bunny.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I began my second skein too in Chart 9. I think it does get easier with Chart 10. I placed markers between the repeats on the first row, which helped. I guess there was my natural apprehension that there might be an error, and sometimes it is hard to relate between the last row of one chart and the first row of the next chart. I think now it is established and easy to read the stitches, I am going to remove a lot of them on the next row. I didn't get any done last night, as I was watching TV.

I think it takes me an out 40 minutes per row, but since my wrist problem, I have been working half a row then taking a rest.

Sue


linda09 said:


> All in the need of research of course. I'm getting a little quicker now that there are fewer leaves and more lattice. Started chart 9. Have used 1 full 100g skein and started the second. I rarely buy 2 skeins but am so pleased I did this time.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is one that all y'all may want to do in worsted or size 3 cotton for trivets...even that hemp twine might be a possibility if you get the yarn tatting needles.

Think of this as a variant on the corner work of knitting/crochet in different colors...without the complication of color clash or pattern being obscured due to cable-work.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Here is one that all y'all may want to do in worsted or size 3 cotton for trivets...even that hemp twine might be a possibility if you get the yarn tatting needles.
> 
> Think of this as a variant on the corner work of knitting/crochet in different colors...without the complication of color clash or pattern being obscured due to cable-work.


Thanks so much...I also saw the tatted snowflakes. I didn't get much done yesterday....too much to do around the house.

But I am trying to get going early so I will have some energy left tonight.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have more...but the date on these is sorted according to date...so I'll post them later. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Both his aunts are knitters also.
> 
> Sorry, Tanya, for taking your hat as a pillow.
> 
> ...


(he?) still looks a little chilly, methinks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Here is one that all y'all may want to do in worsted or size 3 cotton for trivets...even that hemp twine might be a possibility if you get the yarn tatting needles.
> 
> Think of this as a variant on the corner work of knitting/crochet in different colors...without the complication of color clash or pattern being obscured due to cable-work.


I really like the last one, Karen!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I can do one better as I have the original photos before I sent them onto jscaplen via email. I'll advertise them with titles once I grab the protected sheets to remind me of title of each pattern.
> *Ronie* --> Below are clips of the Google search for shuttle tatting...and one copy from below the "How to Shuttle Tat - Instructables" entry from the same search
> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Shuttle-Tat/
> 
> Since I cannot view the YouTube entries...I have to clip the entries from my searched tab and show them for your typing into your respective browser goto window.


Oh my, thanks so very much.....

Oh and BTW....I am going to be singing "yours ears hand low" all day long. This will be fun for me to sing with my grandchildren. The site seems to have other children's songs also.

I am saving the you-tubes so I can refer to them when I travel...going to try to watch them today.

Oh.....whether you shuttle tat or needle tat...the instructions are the same??? Right???


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like the last one, Karen!


*blush*
I'll post the finished photo of the latest entry given by either Britgirl or Dogyarns (I think). I have the challenging center finished already worked...the 2nd row remains to be worked after I do more photo tutorial on "Two by Two".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *blush*
> I'll post the finished photo of the latest entry given by either Britgirl or Dogyarns (I think). I have the challenging center finished already worked...the 2nd row remains to be worked after I do more photo tutorial on "Two by Two".


 :thumbup: Great!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh my, thanks so very much.....
> 
> Oh and BTW....I am going to be singing "yours ears hand low" all day long. This will be fun for me to sing with my grandchildren. The site seems to have other children's songs also.
> 
> ...


Roughly. The tension of my finest tatting needle and thread I possess comes VERY close to the fineness that the shuttle can produce. But I've found the thread determines the size...not necessarily the size of the needle. All y'all will find that cotton or animal fiber is better for tatting...acrylic, rayon, and polyester don't really work through the tatting needle.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Very cute rabbit, Bev. :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Had a good night with this last night. It is an easy, fun knit. I am just deciding on the number of repeats per colour as I go along. I have an idea in my mind of how I would like it to look. This was it after I introduced the third color.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> (he?) still looks a little chilly, methinks.


Oh, you are talking about the rabbit. . .or Oliver? I was confused for a bit.  I will take it you are talking of the rabbit. Yes, it was quite chilly when we got out for a small walk after supper.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> *blush*
> I'll post the finished photo of the latest entry given by either Britgirl or Dogyarns (I think). I have the challenging center finished already worked...the 2nd row remains to be worked after I do more photo tutorial on "Two by Two".


'Twasn't me. I am all thumbs with tatting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, you are talking about the rabbit. . .or Oliver? I was confused for a bit.  I will take it you are talking of the rabbit. Yes, it was quite chilly when we got out for a small walk after supper.


Sorry for the confusion, Bev- no I was meaning Mr Rabbit, Oliver you posted a page or few back!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> My dad was a hunter. We had rabbit, pheasant, turkey and deer. We may have had squirrel, not sure. One of my childhood memories was dunking a pheasant into a bucket with boiling water in order to make taking the feathers out a much easier task.


Congratulations! You must be a very proud grandma!
What a cute baby... I miss that period and (I hope) I will have to wait a couple of years before I get to be a grandma


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Hi all. It has been a rough month and the withdrawal pains have been hard. First we tried a new battery. Of course it is found at only one source in China. After 2 months the tablet was down again so the battery was guaranteed and a replacement was ordered. 3 weeks later it arrived and was installed. I let it charge and the tablet crashed in 15 minutes! Would not start again so back to the repair shop next day. They worked on the tablet several hours. Home again. Charged the tsblet. It would not come on unless plugged in. They reset the tablet which meant it was formatted. Had to start setting up and remembering all those nucence passwords. No look luck. Choices were sent it to Texas ( more time and money ) or buy a new one. Not trusting the older tablet I bought a new one. Got a great deal, tablet on sale, double the data and a new smart phone with monthly charges $12 -$15 less!
> 
> Decided if I was going to have to set everything up again it may as well be a new tablet and get the smart phone too. Soooooo I am in learning mode. I think this is planned to keep you buyingredients new technology. The simple phone I had before aren't even available to purchase, forcing an upgrade should the existing phone quit.
> 
> Hope to be back soon. I've worked with this problem until I am behind in everything. It is raining, radishes are coming up, kale is 5 inches tall. Cauliflower is about the same but the lettuce was nipped by frost. No sign of turnips yet. Mowing grass already, daffodils, hyacinths, jonquils, crocus are about through blooming. Fruit trees are in bloom. Hoping for a crop this year.


I sure commiserate with your technology woes. Last year it seemed that all I did was deal with tech problems and they are not all still resolved. Just cannot do it anymore. Getting a new unit is probably the best given the lack of access to reliable parts.

But glad to hear your gardening is moving ahead. Am so jealous. I turned about 1/3 of the garden last month before it got cold and rainy again. Planted Spinach and not a single seed sprouted in over 3 weeks. And haven't been able to check on the peas to see if they have sprouted. But the garlic has been up since end of March and the daffs are finishing now. Between rain and my being sick this week haven't been to the garden in over a week now. Last out there I did see the kale beginning to regrow again and some of the collards have new leaves so there is some new fresh greens to pick. Dandelions and chickweed are up so nice salad additions have begun. And the mullein is up. Need to collect some more while it is still new as I have used most of my dried herb during this chest inflammation.

Sounds like your growing season is well on its way.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The rabbits seem to be multiplying, lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am pleased to hear you are better. It sounds nasty!


It was nasty. Real quick and hard, but responsive to my efforts so the healing has been pretty quick, too. Did a bit of a no-no yesterday and had some backwards movement but think it is under control today. Chest clear enough that I can breath and have energy to begin eating. I was so hungry but could barely eat anything for 3 days. It was like food sucked my very breathe away. Did crochet a lot yesterday, working up the pattern as I went--a fair amount of energy needed to focus. So that was good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie/Norma/Linda--thanks for your comments on the hat. It has been some time since I did strand crochet work. Am liking it a lot.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Both his aunts are knitters also.
> 
> Sorry, Tanya, for taking your hat as a pillow.
> 
> ...


No need for an apology. I don't get everything right first time round and you have something way more exciting on your mind.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh my, thanks so very much.....
> 
> Oh and BTW....I am going to be singing "yours ears hand low" all day long. This will be fun for me to sing with my grandchildren. The site seems to have other children's songs also.
> 
> ...


Good thing that little ditty is such a fun one :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I can do one better as I have the original photos before I sent them onto jscaplen via email. I'll advertise them with titles once I grab the protected sheets to remind me of title of each pattern.
> *Ronie* --> Below are clips of the Google search for shuttle tatting...and one copy from below the "How to Shuttle Tat - Instructables" entry from the same search
> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Shuttle-Tat/
> 
> Since I cannot view the YouTube entries...I have to clip the entries from my searched tab and show them for your typing into your respective browser goto window.


thank you Karen... the links you sent in the beginning were to a site I would have to sign up for... these will be very helpful


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Hi all. It has been a rough month and the withdrawal pains have been hard. First we tried a new battery. Of course it is found at only one source in China. After 2 months the tablet was down again so the battery was guaranteed and a replacement was ordered. 3 weeks later it arrived and was installed. I let it charge and the tablet crashed in 15 minutes! Would not start again so back to the repair shop next day. They worked on the tablet several hours. Home again. Charged the tsblet. It would not come on unless plugged in. They reset the tablet which meant it was formatted. Had to start setting up and remembering all those nucence passwords. No look luck. Choices were sent it to Texas ( more time and money ) or buy a new one. Not trusting the older tablet I bought a new one. Got a great deal, tablet on sale, double the data and a new smart phone with monthly charges $12 -$15 less!
> 
> Decided if I was going to have to set everything up again it may as well be a new tablet and get the smart phone too. Soooooo I am in learning mode. I think this is planned to keep you buyingredients new technology. The simple phone I had before aren't even available to purchase, forcing an upgrade should the existing phone quit.
> 
> Hope to be back soon. I've worked with this problem until I am behind in everything. It is raining, radishes are coming up, kale is 5 inches tall. Cauliflower is about the same but the lettuce was nipped by frost. No sign of turnips yet. Mowing grass already, daffodils, hyacinths, jonquils, crocus are about through blooming. Fruit trees are in bloom. Hoping for a crop this year.


Good to see you back Tricia.. we were a bit worried about you... It sounds like your garden is coming along beautifully...  I just planted a few things yesterday... I have my cilantro,chives,and basil in one pot! most likely they will not grow all that big in there! and I have Thyme in another one and I planted some Jalapeno's  I hope to get at least 3 nice jalapeno plants. We bought a few more planters and some planting soil this weekend.. I need to keep going through my planters and get them ready for some flowers!  and some more tomatoes.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The rabbits seem to be multiplying, lol.


LOL that was my thought too!!! so many cute bunny's lately...

Tanya I love the hat... I think you did a nice job with it's design  I sure hope you feel better soon... I have to clean the tiles in the bathroom and I am dreading it.. I have a mask but I still don't like working with chemicals the problem is that I have used everything natural that I can think of and nothing has cut the grim on those bright white tiles!! I just need to get some sea sponges and make them look like they are suppose to be grimy ... LOL I tried a little bit of the cleaner and it really doesn't smell all that bad but I have the whole shower surround and since the lady who had the bathroom built was in a wheelchair it is quite big! Some day we would love to put a tub in there and then it would make cleaning much easier.. a hand held shower head would help too but the one we have is so amazing (came with the house) that we hate to give it up


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Yesterday was lost day. I did bits & pieces of this'n'that with little to show for it but it took the whole day!
> I never even had time to devote to LP so now I have to catch up.
> First a few patterns...
> 
> ...


I willingly take the blame. 😝


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Hi all. It has been a rough month and the withdrawal pains have been hard. First we tried a new battery. Of course it is found at only one source in China. After 2 months the tablet was down again so the battery was guaranteed and a replacement was ordered. 3 weeks later it arrived and was installed. I let it charge and the tablet crashed in 15 minutes! Would not start again so back to the repair shop next day. They worked on the tablet several hours. Home again. Charged the tsblet. It would not come on unless plugged in. They reset the tablet which meant it was formatted. Had to start setting up and remembering all those nucence passwords. No look luck. Choices were sent it to Texas ( more time and money ) or buy a new one. Not trusting the older tablet I bought a new one. Got a great deal, tablet on sale, double the data and a new smart phone with monthly charges $12 -$15 less!
> 
> Decided if I was going to have to set everything up again it may as well be a new tablet and get the smart phone too. Soooooo I am in learning mode. I think this is planned to keep you buyingredients new technology. The simple phone I had before aren't even available to purchase, forcing an upgrade should the existing phone quit.
> 
> Hope to be back soon. I've worked with this problem until I am behind in everything. It is raining, radishes are coming up, kale is 5 inches tall. Cauliflower is about the same but the lettuce was nipped by frost. No sign of turnips yet. Mowing grass already, daffodils, hyacinths, jonquils, crocus are about through blooming. Fruit trees are in bloom. Hoping for a crop this year.


So hard with technology. We just recently got a new router and it is so frustrating feeling like a nincompoop. After trying to follow all the directions, we resorted to the help lines and surprisingly, everyone was kind in their helpfulness. That was a nice surprise. They should have non-technical people write the manuals. For example, when entering the password in the printer, it never said that enter was the right arrow.

It sounds like you got a good deal and will be happier with the newer technology.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Me too. :thumbup:


Me three!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I m really enjoying my Peony knit and I thought I would look for some other stash buster patterns, and found the following one. It looks very interesting,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gathered-triangle

Until I was looking for yarn I did not realize how many odd balls of yarn I had leftover. Finding one for leftover lace weight, of which I have a lot might be challenging, but will keep looking.

Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> But glad to hear your gardening is moving ahead. Am so jealous. I turned about 1/3 of the garden last month before it got cold and rainy again. Planted Spinach and not a single seed sprouted in over 3 weeks. And haven't been able to check on the peas to see if they have sprouted. But the garlic has been up since end of March and the daffs are finishing now. Between rain and my being sick this week haven't been to the garden in over a week now. Last out there I did see the kale beginning to regrow again and some of the collards have new leaves so there is some new fresh greens to pick. Dandelions and chickweed are up so nice salad additions have begun. And the mullein is up. Need to collect some more while it is still new as I have used most of my dried herb during this chest inflammation.
> 
> Sounds like your growing season is well on its way.


We finally got our veggie garden going yesterday after planting seeds about three weeks ago and nothing came up. Surprising, because it seems you cannot kill Swiss chard. So, off we went to the nursery for plants and found ones grown with non-GMO seeds. It is on its way now, although we did replant carrot and beet seeds. Will take a pic when it is better light outside.

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I m really enjoying my Peony knit and I thought I would look for some other stash buster patterns, and found the following one. It looks very interesting,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gathered-triangle
> 
> ...


I like that pattern, nice way to use up odds and ends. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL that was my thought too!!! so many cute bunny's lately...
> 
> Tanya I love the hat... I think you did a nice job with it's design  I sure hope you feel better soon... I have to clean the tiles in the bathroom and I am dreading it.. I have a mask but I still don't like working with chemicals the problem is that I have used everything natural that I can think of and nothing has cut the grim on those bright white tiles!! I just need to get some sea sponges and make them look like they are suppose to be grimy ... LOL I tried a little bit of the cleaner and it really doesn't smell all that bad but I have the whole shower surround and since the lady who had the bathroom built was in a wheelchair it is quite big! Some day we would love to put a tub in there and then it would make cleaning much easier.. a hand held shower head would help too but the one we have is so amazing (came with the house) that we hate to give it up


Thank you Ronie on the hat. And am feeling infinitely better. Just listened to a short talk on vit C which this MD used on his own viral pneumonia. After rejecting the typical nonsense of his own doctor trying to give him useless a.b.'s, he tried Vit C. He took 2000 mg vit C every 6 minutes and by evening his chest was almost clear. He then recommended this to a family whose 1 yr old baby was floundering on a.b. overload, and just getting sicker. He said just keep giving it till they reached stool loosening; ie, bowel tolerance. The baby slept for the first time that nite--the whole family did. I always use mega-Vit C as part of my protocol because it works so well.

Isn't good to get back into the soil? It is so healing just to work with it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> So hard with technology. We just recently got a new router and it is so frustrating feeling like a nincompoop. After trying to follow all the directions, we resorted to the help lines and surprisingly, everyone was kind in their helpfulness. That was a nice surprise. They should have non-technical people write the manuals. For example, when entering the password in the printer, it never said that enter was the right arrow.
> 
> It sounds like you got a good deal and will be happier with the newer technology.


I have the same conflict with my computer guru. Keep telling him I don't speak computer and he needs to talk English to me. After 10 yrs of trying to let him help me, he is finally getting a wee bit of light on this communication stuff. it wastes so much time wading thru all this gibberish that is never clearly defined


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We finally got our veggie garden going yesterday after planting seeds about three weeks ago and nothing came up. Surprising, because it seems you cannot kill Swiss chard. So, off we went to the nursery for plants and found ones grown with non-GMO seeds. It is on its way now, although we did replant carrot and beet seeds. Will take a pic when it is better light outside.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better.


Sounds great. My chard went down completely, but my curley leaf kale is coming back. Good to have a local source of non-gmo seedlings. I get mine mainly from the organic farmers as I cannot trust the greenhouses. One local one claims to not use gmo seeds but not sure I can trust them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> The rabbits seem to be multiplying, lol.


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks, Anne, I do think he is the cutest thing. 

Karen, thanks for the words to "Do your ears hang low." I had forgotten half of them. It was great to go down memory lane.

Sounds as if everybody's garden is getting started. 

My vest for Oliver is all that I am working on now. It should be done in 2-3 days. Yay. It is really looking nice.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oops


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not to chime in late but I was reading about the cheap ink cartridges and printer damage. 10 to 15 years ago people were trying to save on ink and were warned not to by printer manufacturer so and printers were quitting. We even bought bulk ink and refilled cartridges. There must be a problem with the cheaper ink. It won't cause t h email printer to stop immediately, seems to depend on amount of usage. What bothers me is the 3 color cartridges. One color runs out and the other can't be used.

With the cheaper printers it might be worth the risk but if you have an expensive printer I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oops not 1 but 2 duplicates. Touchy


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back online Tricia


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks good, Tanya. Lovely qnd bright.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Here is what I have been working on today. The hat is based on the circular 'ear' pattern of the African piece found on Pinterest. It is crochet using Knit Picks Shine


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Skype is great for keeping in touch, especially a new little one in the family. I skyped with Kat regularly whilst they were in Germany and when Alexandra was born. I especially liked that I could take pics of what I saw so even after our call was ended I could have an up-to-date pic.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> THanks, we did a bit of skyping tonight with a very tired dad and Oliver. Mom and Oliver were asleep and DS looked like he desperately needed sleep.  We talked a little and then told him to get some sleep while everyone else was sleeping.
> 
> Tanya, love the colors in your pillow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Skype is great for keeping in touch, especially a new little one in the family. I skyped with Kat regularly whilst they were in Germany and when Alexandra was born. I especially liked that I could take pics of what I saw so even after our call was ended I could have an up-to-date pic.
> 
> Sue


I have Skyped DS all over the world and we have found invaluable for keeping in close relationship :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Our son has been recruited to the track team to participate in field events (big, strong farm boy  ). Life is crazy busy around here. It's all good, just crazy. I will pop in when I can. 

Happy Tatting/Knitting/Crocheting/Creating!!!

p. 3


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That looks good, Tanya. Lovely qnd bright.
> 
> Sue


Glad you like it Sue. Haven't been able to work on it this a.m. and have to leave now so am anxious to find time later to work more on it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I began my second skein too in Chart 9. I think it does get easier with Chart 10. I placed markers between the repeats on the first row, which helped. I guess there was my natural apprehension that there might be an error, and sometimes it is hard to relate between the last row of one chart and the first row of the next chart. I think now it is established and easy to read the stitches, I am going to remove a lot of them on the next row. I didn't get any done last night, as I was watching TV.
> 
> I think it takes me an out 40 minutes per row, but since my wrist problem, I have been working half a row then taking a rest.
> 
> Sue


I'm using markers too, mainly to help with the counting on the purl row. I'm trying to do some everyday to keep it moving but also taking breaks to stretch the fingers and wrists.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Here is one that all y'all may want to do in worsted or size 3 cotton for trivets...even that hemp twine might be a possibility if you get the yarn tatting needles.
> 
> Think of this as a variant on the corner work of knitting/crochet in different colors...without the complication of color clash or pattern being obscured due to cable-work.


Your work is lovely, Karen. I really like the beaded one.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh my, thanks so very much.....
> 
> Oh and BTW....I am going to be singing "yours ears hand low" all day long. This will be fun for me to sing with my grandchildren. The site seems to have other children's songs also.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I'm hearing the very rude rugby club version of that song in my head now. That is what comes of having sport mad brothers.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good to see you back Tricia.. we were a bit worried about you... It sounds like your garden is coming along beautifully...  I just planted a few things yesterday... I have my cilantro,chives,and basil in one pot! most likely they will not grow all that big in there! and I have Thyme in another one and I planted some Jalapeno's  I hope to get at least 3 nice jalapeno plants. We bought a few more planters and some planting soil this weekend.. I need to keep going through my planters and get them ready for some flowers!  and some more tomatoes.


We've started planting the bags too. We have 5 bags of potatos done and tucked into a sheltered spot in case of frosts. The shallots and garlic are doing ok. It is too early to be thinking of tomatoes outside but I will get some small plants to grow on in the greenhouse. I have taken a little bit of a risk and planted up my dahlias (stored frost free for the winter). It is early so I have put plastic cloches over them and put them next to a sunny wall. This will give me space in the greenhouse to get other things moving. It feels good to be planting again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That looks sooo good, Tanya.


Ditto from me, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad he/she is back :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had a good night with this last night. It is an easy, fun knit. I am just deciding on the number of repeats per colour as I go along. I have an idea in my mind of how I would like it to look. This was it after I introduced the third color.
> 
> Sue


It's looking great, Sue. Really like the one you're putting the colors together.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are gorgeous :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for a short time
What Alice Found by Kelly Judson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/what-alice-found

Free until 9:00am Wednesday April 13
Cherry Blossom Rain by Lynette Meek
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cherry-blossom-rain

She has a number of lovely free designs which we have already seen - nice to revisit - but for some reason , I hadnt downloaded this one.
Remembering Edna by Priscilla White-Tocker
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/remembering-edna

Stepped LaceLine Shawl by Venita Kidwai
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stepped-laceline-shawl

Aegean Gate Scarf by Venita Kidwai
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aegean-gate-scarf

Redwing by Julia Riede
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/redwing

Elanah by Angela Wilson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elanah


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Cheery hat Tanya .
Good to see you are back Tricia .
Hope you soon sort the router Babalou .
Busy bee ,Linda .I like pottering in the garden .
Good course material Karen .
Hope the scent of bunny evades your dogs' noses Sue .
Just ordered some yarn ....wish someone would distract me when I start looking but just had to use the £10 voucher I received for doing a survey didn't I ?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay! Finished clue 2 (charts A/B) of the Socks. There are beads but they are the same color as the yarn. Photo is of the front and back.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So what yarn did you order!



annweb said:


> Cheery hat Tanya .
> Good to see you are back Tricia .
> Hope you soon sort the router Babalou .
> Busy bee ,Linda .I like pottering in the garden .
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Just ordered some yarn ....wish someone would distract me when I start looking but just had to use the £10 voucher I received for doing a survey didn't I ?


Oh look, a chicken!

Did that help?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Melanie. 
Sue


MissMelba said:


> Yay! Finished clue 2 (charts A/B) of the Socks. There are beads but they are the same color as the yarn. Photo is of the front and back.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Melanie.
> Sue


Thanks Sue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! Finished clue 2 (charts A/B) of the Socks. There are beads but they are the same color as the yarn. Photo is of the front and back.


They do look good, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Just ordered some yarn ....wish someone would distract me when I start looking but just had to use the £10 voucher I received for doing a survey didn't I ?


Of course you did!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! Finished clue 2 (charts A/B) of the Socks. There are beads but they are the same color as the yarn. Photo is of the front and back.


They look great, Melanie.  I'm just about ready to begin the toes. Should have them finished this evening.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Our son has been recruited to the track team to participate in field events (big, strong farm boy  ). Life is crazy busy around here. It's all good, just crazy. I will pop in when I can.
> 
> Happy Tatting/Knitting/Crocheting/Creating!!!
> 
> p. 3


Great news about your son!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Not to chime in late but I was reading about the cheap ink cartridges and printer damage. 10 to 15 years ago people were trying to save on ink and were warned not to by printer manufacturer so and printers were quitting. We even bought bulk ink and refilled cartridges. There must be a problem with the cheaper ink. It won't cause t h email printer to stop immediately, seems to depend on amount of usage. What bothers me is the 3 color cartridges. One color runs out and the other can't be used.
> 
> With the cheaper printers it might be worth the risk but if you have an expensive printer I wouldn't risk it.


I just saw somewhere that Costco refills cartridges. We decided to get a laser printer, it wasn't a lot more than an ink jet. It has been going for 4 years now.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Free for a short time
> What Alice Found by Kelly Judson
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/what-alice-found
> 
> ...


The design center back on Remenbering Edna is very pretty.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> They look great, Melanie.  I'm just about ready to begin the toes. Should have them finished this evening.


Thanks and looking forward to seeing yours


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Unfortunately I'm hearing the very rude rugby club version of that song in my head now. That is what comes of having sport mad brothers.


Maybe you need to kick it down the road :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Tanya!


thank you Pam


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--love your blue for the socks and they are looking very good.

Pam--getting finished tonite must feel great.

Just received my sock yarn and the color is a perfect match. Yea!!!!! Now to find time for both the hat and the socks this week. Meeting tonite and an all day workshop on Friday out of town, soooooo...

Temps warming up here nicely but garden way too wet. A number of my garlics are not there. Have never had such a loss but there is still plenty. No shallots or onions showing yet and everything very wet. However, there is a lone red tulip that has survived for many years--a little species tulip but so wonderful to see. Many of my new bulbs have still not poked thru; hoping they are the late bloomers.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Great news about your son!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--love your blue for the socks and they are looking very good.
> 
> Pam--getting finished tonite must feel great.
> 
> ...


It does and I'm so happy for you that you received your yarn and more happy that it's a perfect match!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--love your blue for the socks and they are looking very good.
> 
> Just received my sock yarn and the color is a perfect match. Yea!!!!!


Thank you and yippee!! (for the matching color)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! Finished clue 2 (charts A/B) of the Socks. There are beads but they are the same color as the yarn. Photo is of the front and back.


They are wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am glad your yarn is a match. :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Karen, I hope to work on the tatting soon but soon but right now I am so behind. I tried to learn when a teenager but found the s u utterly clumsy, then trier with the needles and found i had no patience.

Maybe now I can master it if I can catch up. I still have the soaks from Bev'said topic and just started, some knit caps for donation, finish a prayer shawl and does one ever finish the garden?

P 5 on socks
P 6 on tatting. I am gaining! I have read over 100 pages in 2 days plus setting up my tablet. At least I did not lose patterns this time!

Bev congrats on new grandson, Oliver.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Karen, I hope to work on the tatting soon but soon but right now I am so behind. I tried to learn when a teenager but found the s u utterly clumsy, then trier with the needles and found i had no patience.
> 
> Maybe now I can master it if I can catch up. I still have the soaks from Bev'said topic and just started, some knit caps for donation, finish a prayer shawl and does one ever finish the garden?
> 
> ...


It's so great to have you back, Tricia!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am glad your yarn is a match. :thumbup:


Me, too. Dealing with another knitter I was sure she paid close attention to the dye lot, but from across the country is it a bit hard to check it out. But all is good and I took her 2 skeins so there will plenty for a second pair of socks or another project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Karen, I hope to work on the tatting soon but soon but right now I am so behind. I tried to learn when a teenager but found the s u utterly clumsy, then trier with the needles and found i had no patience.
> 
> Maybe now I can master it if I can catch up. I still have the soaks from Bev'said topic and just started, some knit caps for donation, finish a prayer shawl and does one ever finish the garden?
> 
> ...


You have covered quite some ground Tricia in a short amount of time. You will be up to speed in no time.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry Roni forgot to say how well your son has done .
Spent ten minutes looking for that chicken ,decided it wasn't yet hatched so back to browsing so thanks Melanie but little help !The socks are coming on great too but just mind you don't put your foot in it .
Some more Debbie Bliss and Rowan both lace weight Sue .
You have caught up well Tricia considering you are using a new tablet .
Wonderful that the yarn was a match Tanya .Busy times but you will soon be done .
Had a very lazy day .Samuel left and I slept all afternoon .Keeping a nine year old occupied is so much more tiring than when any of mine were nine or the older Gchildren .,the youngest being 10 years older than Nathanael .
Hope you can make sense of all that .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Bev--such a robust cutie. He has such a determined look about him :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Is he wearing one of your hats?
> 
> ...


Mom scalded chickens that way the would singe them over the stove to remove the pin feathers she could not pull out. What a smell.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great about the yarn match.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Melanie--love your blue for the socks and they are looking very good.
> 
> Pam--getting finished tonite must feel great.
> 
> ...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, it is good to hear from you :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. I am thinking the tablet was acting up a long time. May account for the rapid data use and some other issues. Crossing my fingers.

The smaller tablet / text is harder to read and my eyes need a break frequently but I gave been using it hard the last few days. Catching these words that get changed are a challenge. Break was changed to bar a ck and sometimes I correct a word two or three times.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sorry Roni forgot to say how well your son has done .
> Spent ten minutes looking for that chicken ,decided it wasn't yet hatched so back to browsing so thanks Melanie but little help !The socks are coming on great too but just mind you don't put your foot in it .
> Some more Debbie Bliss and Rowan both lace weight Sue .
> You have caught up well Tricia considering you are using a new tablet .
> ...


Can I make sense that you once were a lot closer to age 9 than you are now :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you Norma. I am thinking the tablet was acting up a long time. May account for the rapid data use and some other issues. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> The smaller tablet / text is harder to read and my eyes need a break frequently but I gave been using it hard the last few days. Catching these words that get changed are a challenge. Break was changed to bar a ck and sometimes I correct a word two or three times.


That is so frustrating, especially when it is a common word the computer messes up. But you should be able to add other words to the dictionary.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> So hard with technology. We just recently got a new router and it is so frustrating feeling like a nincompoop. After trying to follow all the directions, we resorted to the help lines and surprisingly, everyone was kind in their helpfulness. That was a nice surprise. They should have non-technical people write the manuals. For example, when entering the password in the printer, it never said that enter was the right arrow.
> 
> It sounds like you got a good deal and will be happier with the newer technology.


I was given an I-Pod today. I don't even know what it is for, much less how to work it. I think I need an IT lesson.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I thought it (easier than he or she) was gone after Max and Misty chased it out of the yard on Saturday or Sunday, but here it was again late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Sue


My rabbit story is there were a couple playing between the house and garage. They hopped, chased one another, played "chicken" and one would jump up with the other hopping under then the second would look around as if to say "where did he go?" They must have played for half an hour or more.

They would tease my beagle by leaving a trail for her to follow then stop and wait until she got close again. Off went the rabbit in a big circle to leave another trail.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I m really enjoying my Peony knit and I thought I would look for some other stash buster patterns, and found the following one. It looks very interesting,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gathered-triangle
> 
> ...


I like the ruched look of this pattern, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just took a look at the Gathered Triangle shawl. There are some stunning examples of color use and it is a nice big shawl, too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! Finished clue 2 (charts A/B) of the Socks. There are beads but they are the same color as the yarn. Photo is of the front and back.


Go, Picard!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Go, Picard!


My DH laughs at how often I do the Picard Maneuver!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> My DH laughs at how often I do the Picard Maneuver!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! Finished clue 2 (charts A/B) of the Socks. There are beads but they are the same color as the yarn. Photo is of the front and back.


Very nice. I can see the beads. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I just saw somewhere that Costco refills cartridges. We decided to get a laser printer, it wasn't a lot more than an ink jet. It has been going for 4 years now.


do you have to change the ink in those? Isn't it silly.. I just never give it that much thought.. and never really knew the difference


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Maybe you need to kick it down the road :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Good to see you back Tricia.. we were a bit worried about you... It sounds like your garden is coming along beautifully...  I just planted a few things yesterday... I have my cilantro,chives,and basil in one pot! most likely they will not grow all that big in there! and I have Thyme in another one and I planted some Jalapeno's  I hope to get at least 3 nice jalapeno plants. We bought a few more planters and some planting soil this weekend.. I need to keep going through my planters and get them ready for some flowers!  and some more tomatoes.


I was beginning to think I would never get back online. It seemed forever.
The radishes came up in less than a week, kale needs to be picked and so does the lettuce that survived. Cauliflower is too close together, wonder if I can transplant them further apart? Onions are growing. Green onions, kale, and radishes for salad additions soon. I think tomatoes, squash and cucumbers can be transplanted next week.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great job Melanie!! I see your beads.. they do match very well.. 

Its getting so close Pam!! I bet your more than ready to finish them up.. 

Great news Tanya now you can finish up yours too 

I just turned my heel.. first one I had to tink so it took over an hour.. I was not happy but I knew I must of missed some p2tog's  it is fixed now and the second heel went great! Unfortunatly I have done nothing else but knit all day and I needed to stop and get some things cleaned up  

Toni that is great... I remember Spring on the ranch .. when things wake up the all wake up fast and together.  We really enjoyed it!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sorry Roni forgot to say how well your son has done .
> Spent ten minutes looking for that chicken ,decided it wasn't yet hatched so back to browsing so thanks Melanie but little help !The socks are coming on great too but just mind you don't put your foot in it .
> Some more Debbie Bliss and Rowan both lace weight Sue .
> You have caught up well Tricia considering you are using a new tablet .
> ...


Brain freeze caused by exhaustion, Ann? I know the feeling. You have earned your lazy day and new yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I was beginning to think I would never get back online. It seemed forever.
> The radishes came up in less than a week, kale needs to be picked and so does the lettuce that survived. Cauliflower is too close together, wonder if I can transplant them further apart? Onions are growing. Green onions, kale, and radishes for salad additions soon. I think tomatoes, squash and cucumbers can be transplanted next week.


Some might say you can't transplant them when they are so young but I know me I would give it a try  It is hard to thin them even though it will help it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Can I make sense that you once were a lot closer to age 9 than you are now :lol:


We all forget that when dealing with gks but you are quite right, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I was beginning to think I would never get back online. It seemed forever.
> The radishes came up in less than a week, kale needs to be picked and so does the lettuce that survived. Cauliflower is too close together, wonder if I can transplant them further apart? Onions are growing. Green onions, kale, and radishes for salad additions soon. I think tomatoes, squash and cucumbers can be transplanted next week.


You are going to be eating well, Tricia.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you Norma. I am thinking the tablet was acting up a long time. May account for the rapid data use and some other issues. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> The smaller tablet / text is harder to read and my eyes need a break frequently but I gave been using it hard the last few days. Catching these words that get changed are a challenge. Break was changed to bar a ck and sometimes I correct a word two or three times.


You may be able to turn auto correct off in your settings.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I was given an I-Pod today. I don't even know what it is for, much less how to work it. I think I need an IT lesson.


Music, listen to books. If it in iPod Touch, it may have Internet access. Of course, it all costs money. I used my iPod to download books from Audible yo listen to. When it broke, I downloaded the audible app on my phone.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> do you have to change the ink in those? Isn't it silly.. I just never give it that much thought.. and never really knew the difference


My memory of ink jet printers is that they come with little cartridges that can ge replaced or refilled when the ink runs out. May be different now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Oh look, a chicken!
> Did that help?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Melanie, you made me laugh out loud.  Your Earl Greys look great!!

Jane, I saved Elanah. Love it. May actually knit it some day. 

Yay, Tanya, for matching yarn. 

Thanks, Tricia. re: Oliver 

Some pictures for our hike today.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Bev. I think I saw the woodpecker. Lovely flowers.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Melanie, you made me laugh out loud.  Your Earl Greys look great!!
> 
> Jane, I saved Elanah. Love it. May actually knit it some day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing, Bev. I think I saw the woodpecker. Lovely flowers.
> 
> Sue


Me, too, Bev.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, I love the hat you are doing. Great colors and very creative work with that design. Glad you are recovering from being sick. 
Glad you were able to get the matching yarn for your socks too!

Lots going on with people's gardens. Sounds like you are all getting a good start. 
Linda, how nice to have greenhouse.
My peas have sprouted and the onions are all coming up. It is so much fun to see things sprouting. 

Beautiful tatting work Karen. Those snowflakes are just beautiful. 

Tricia, glad you are back on line. You sound like you got stood deal on your tablet. 

Sue love the way the colors are coming out on your Peony shawl. It is a nice combo. 

Love your blue socks Melanie. I see the beads in there - perfect match. 
I am just finishing the second sock chart 3. 

Bev, lovely hiking pictures. What a pretty flower find in your own back yard!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Love all the pics, Bev, especially the one with the mossy log.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Music, listen to books. If it in iPod Touch, it may have Internet access. Of course, it all costs money. I used my iPod to download books from Audible yo listen to. When it broke, I downloaded the audible app on my phone.


I opened the box (it is not an iPod, sorry about saying it was, it is a generic MP3 player). I looked up on the internet What is an MP3 Player? and got more info that I could assimilate. _I wouldn't make a very good Borg, Melanie._ I will play around with it and see what I can get it to do. If it is completely beyond me, I can always give it to the kid next door. LOL!

I also have a 'stupid' phone, so know nothing about apps, either. I am woefully technologically ignorant. I really need to get moving forward into the 21st Century one of these days. Thanks for letting me know what it is for, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My DH laughs at how often I do the Picard Maneuver!


I guess my ignorance is showing: what is the Picard maneuver.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a pattern * free until April 14 *

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/imagine-6

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a pattern * free until April 14 *
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/imagine-6
> 
> ...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It's so great to have you back, Tricia!


Thank you Pam. Boy that auto spell sure slaughtered that last message after I corrected it. This anticipation of my words better learn fast!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> That is so frustrating, especially when it is a common word the computer messes up. But you should be able to add other words to the dictionary.


It auto adds words sometimes but I find no way to selectively add and remove words so if it adds a misspelled word it will misspell it again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you Pam. Boy that auto spell sure slaughtered that last message after I corrected it. This anticipation of my words better learn fast!


It can be incredibly frustrating.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have that problem too, very annoying. "Have" regularly gets changed to "gave", and several others too.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> It auto adds words sometimes but I find no way to selectively add and remove words so if it adds a misspelled word it will misspell it again.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie, Norma, Ann, Linda, Ronie, Bev, thanks for the nice comment on my socks. I do like the way the beads are coming out.

Sorry the first heel gave you fits Ronie but glad you conquered the second one.

Quite a garden coming along Tricia.

Caryn, I grew peas one season - found out that you need an acre of pea plants. Mine all produced peas but with only a few plants I had only a few peas, lol.

More great photos Bev 

Elizabeth, I have several MP3 players. I either rip (that is what it is called, ripping) music from CD's and copy them onto the MP3 player or I download from Amazon. On a side note, I bought a t-shirt for DH that read 'resistance is futile' with the subtitle 'if less than one ohm'. He's a smart guy and I had to explain it, lol. Confuses the general populace too.

Tanya, the Picard Maneuver was named after the Star Trek character Captain Picard who pulled the front of his shirt down every time he stood up. Elizabeth and I could probably confuse the heck out of many of the group for days with Star Trek and Star Wars -isms. LOL.

Off to finalize my order with Fire Mountain Gems. I need beads for the Bunnymuff MKAL. My local store lacks anything suitable. Hopefully they will match the yarn.

Hope all enjoy the rest of the night / day,

Melanie


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Some might say you can't transplant them when they are so young but I know me I would give it a try  It is hard to thin them even though it will help it.


They are about 5" tall. That is when I realized they were too close. Maybe to big but I think i'll chance it. When I planted them I was thinking of moving some when something else was used.

I think one of those rabbits has been to visit and had a snack.

Still don't see any turnips coming up.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Babalou said:


> You may be able to turn auto correct off in your settings.


Good idea. I'll see if I can find it

This makes the Nth time i'll was changed to i'Lloyd!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Babalou said:


> My memory of ink jet printers is that they come with little cartridges that can ge replaced or refilled when the ink runs out. May be different now.


Your memory is correct. Laser printers use a toner cartridge full of toner, a powder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing, Bev. I think I saw the woodpecker. Lovely flowers.
> 
> Sue


ditto


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you Norma. I am thinking the tablet was acting up a long time. May account for the rapid data use and some other issues. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> The smaller tablet / text is harder to read and my eyes need a break frequently but I gave been using it hard the last few days. Catching these words that get changed are a challenge. Break was changed to bar a ck and sometimes I correct a word two or three times.


I find the auto correct a pain. Some days it comes up with the craziest of words and then I have a battle with it to change it!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Can I make sense that you once were a lot closer to age 9 than you are now :lol:


 :lol: ...so am I!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, those flowers are beauties! I spotted Mrs Woodpecker.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Karen, I hope to work on the tatting soon but soon but right now I am so behind. I tried to learn when a teenager but found the s u utterly clumsy, then tried with the needles and found i had no patience.
> Maybe now I can master it if I can catch up. I still have the soaks from Bev'said topic and just started, some knit caps for donation, finish a prayer shawl and does one ever finish the garden?
> P 5 on socks
> P 6 on tatting. I am gaining! I have read over 100 pages in 2 days plus setting up my tablet. At least I did not lose patterns this time!
> Bev congrats on new grandson, Oliver.


I'm not really in a hurry to finish...but I haven't spotted any more progress photos. I'll post about 5-7 more photos...but not show my finish photo yet.


Babalou said:


> I just saw somewhere that Costco refills cartridges. We decided to get a laser printer, it wasn't a lot more than an ink jet. It has been going for 4 years now.





Ronie said:


> do you have to change the ink in those? Isn't it silly.. I just never give it that much thought.. and never really knew the difference


Laserjet last far longer between changes...even if you have the color laserjet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Melanie, you made me laugh out loud.  Your Earl Greys look great!!
> 
> Jane, I saved Elanah. Love it. May actually knit it some day.
> 
> ...


Love the light on the mossy log. Great photos, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Such a beautiful day here - outside is calling.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tatesgirl said:


> ... he first caught 4 (FOUR!) poisonous snakes...


Sounds like a bit of a dangerous hunting practice. I think that I'd do without the jackrabbit, myself!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I believe they change their fur colour according to the season...


Yes - they change colour, as you say, better camouflage.
When we were growing up the boys would often set slips in the woods - come back with a brace of rabbits which my mother would cook up - not sure if 2 was enough for us, though. I ate whatever was on the go but I found a strong sprucey taste - from what they would eat obviously - so I wasn't really fond of it. What I disliked was watching them being skinned.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... I understand that frog, squirrel and rabbit all have a chicken like flavor and texture. ..


I haven't had squirrel but I can see froglegs being compared to chicken - very little flavour - comes mostly from what it is cooked in.
Rabbit, on the other hand, at least Newfoundland rabbits, aren't like chicken. The meat is redder &, as I said, taste of the wild. It is a bit tougher, too. Mom always did it in a stew with a pastry on top.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, Bev - such a precious! He looks half grown already!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> .... the "How to Shuttle Tat - Instructables" entry ...


Is anyone besides me having problems with the Instructables site?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Now if someone is willing to save the YouTube entries to Windows Media File format and email them to me??? ....


I don't do Windows - but I am also really restricted here with bandwidth - takes ages just to view a short video most of the time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is what I have been working on today. The hat is based on the circular 'ear' pattern of the African piece found on Pinterest. It is crochet using Knit Picks Shine


Looks great, Tanya
The yarn loks to be perfect for it - lovely bright colours.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, Tricia!
Very sorry for the tablet woes but very glad to see you back! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a pattern * free until April 14 *
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/imagine-6
> 
> Sue


Nice. Was just thinking about slip stitch knitting yesterday and wanting to do something with the technique.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It auto adds words sometimes but I find no way to selectively add and remove words so if it adds a misspelled word it will misspell it again.


OOh, that's nasty! I do find on my computer at times there will be words not in the dictionary and it gives me the option to add it but I cannot figure out how to make that happen here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie, Norma, Ann, Linda, Ronie, Bev, thanks for the nice comment on my socks. I do like the way the beads are coming out.
> 
> Sorry the first heel gave you fits Ronie but glad you conquered the second one.
> 
> ...


Thank you for improving my cultural IQ :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Tanya
> The yarn loks to be perfect for it - lovely bright colours.


thanx. hoping the recipient will like them, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is some color eye candy. I love this woman's use of color. She also shares pics of other blogger's crochet work, all infused with great usage of color. Scroll down thru the blog to get to her crochet/color work.

http://us6.campaign-archive1.com/?u=43cd232a6a074efe62e3b7797&id=aa6412d4aa&e=b6e1daf10d


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Julie, Norma, Ann, Linda, Ronie, Bev, thanks for the nice comment on my socks. I do like the way the beads are coming out.
> 
> Sorry the first heel gave you fits Ronie but glad you conquered the second one.
> 
> ...


Good morning, okay, so do we also need to give lessons on the Kobayashi Maru...??? Just had to get that in. Up early before the bathroom construction begins. Noticed info on the Picard Maneuver... Trek fans ...gotta love us, right???


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am struggling to catch up on things -still way back in the page count - but wanted to share my progress with Dance Macabre & Spring Wood.
With DM, the pic shows up to Cue 3 - first chart. I am now halfway through the 2nd chart with the new clue due on Friday - which is also the start of Toni's KAL with Winter Wonderland.
With SW, this is the end of chart 6 & I have started on chart 7 but rarely do more than a row a day now since it takes a while & there are other things demanding my time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, both of your shawls are superb :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Double post :thumbdown:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Some beautiful colour work there. Thanks for sharing.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Here is some color eye candy. I love this woman's use of color. She also shares pics of other blogger's crochet work, all infused with great usage of color. Scroll down thru the blog to get to her crochet/color work.
> 
> http://us6.campaign-archive1.com/?u=43cd232a6a074efe62e3b7797&id=aa6412d4aa&e=b6e1daf10d


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, those both look beautiful.

Those rows on SW do take a long time. I am down to 1/2 row stints throughout the day as it is very time consuming. I was hoping to maybe finish this coming weekend, but realize I am out Thursday evening with my English group, at the hospital with Paul on Friday and busy on Saturday morning. It will get finished when it gets finished. That said, I am happy to see the juxtaposition of the leaves and the mesh, which becomes clearer with every row, and really can't wait until it is finished, when I will be able to see it all and no longer scrunched up.

Sue
[ quote=jscaplen]I am struggling to catch up on things -still way back in the page count - but wanted to share my progress with Dance Macabre & Spring Wood.
With DM, the pic shows up to Cue 3 - first chart. I am now halfway through the 2nd chart with the new clue due on Friday - which is also the start of Toni's KAL with Winter Wonderland.
With SW, this is the end of chart 6 & I have started on chart 7 but rarely do more than a row a day now since it takes a while & there are other things demanding my time.[/quote]


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am struggling to catch up on things -still way back in the page count - but wanted to share my progress with Dance Macabre & Spring Wood.
> With DM, the pic shows up to Cue 3 - first chart. I am now halfway through the 2nd chart with the new clue due on Friday - which is also the start of Toni's KAL with Winter Wonderland.
> With SW, this is the end of chart 6 & I have started on chart 7 but rarely do more than a row a day now since it takes a while & there are other things demanding my time.


Gorgeous work. That SW is definitely a challenge.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Peony. It is a nice TV knit, so I have been making a point of sitting down and watching the News and grabbing this. This was cast on so I would have something simple on the needles for Friday's hospital visit. At this rate it could be best part done by then, so I might have to start another one! Not a problem as I have a good number of single leftover balls. I am even thinking of some as quick and easy Christmas gifts and thinking of suitable colour combos for different family members.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue-your Peony is moving along very nicely. 

And I really liked the Triangle Shawl with its overlapping color changes. It is a great way to create exciting color changes; much more vibrant than the quietness of ombre color changes.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for your lovely comments on the pictures. God's beauty shines in the spring.  I don't know how many times this spring I have taken a picture of that mossy log. Finally, this one is my favorite. The light is perfect. 



tamarque said:


> Here is some color eye candy. I love this woman's use of color. She also shares pics of other blogger's crochet work, all infused with great usage of color. Scroll down thru the blog to get to her crochet/color work.
> 
> http://us6.campaign-archive1.com/?u=43cd232a6a074efe62e3b7797&id=aa6412d4aa&e=b6e1daf10d


Love her use of color, Tanya. Some of it is quite unusual, but works really well.

Jane, love your progress on DM. Your SW looks wonderful. Again reminded of how gorgeous a pattern it is.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Interesting pic, Bev. Isn't it fun just to take an unusual pic?

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Love her use of color, Tanya. Some of it is quite unusual, but works really well.
> 
> Jane, love your progress on DM. Your SW looks wonderful. Again reminded of how gorgeous a pattern it is.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Interesting pic, Bev. Isn't it fun just to take an unusual pic? Sue


Thanks, Sue. Yes, it is. I love how your Peony is developing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, both of your shawls are superb :thumbup:


I am fully agreeing!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Since I wasn't blocked from viewing the Instructable...I made a PDF of the website...citing the full weblink in the PDF file.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I don't do Windows -


How about floors?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Good morning, okay, so do we also need to give lessons on the Kobayashi Maru...??? Just had to get that in. Up early before the bathroom construction begins. Noticed info on the Picard Maneuver... Trek fans ...gotta love us, right???


LOL!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope you enjoyed your day off, DFL. 

Sue, all of the work you have done on SW is amazing!!! It is one very beautiful shawl!!! 

p3 & 4


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, both of your shawls are superb :thumbup:


ditto


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> How about floors?


With or without wax?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony.
> I am even thinking of some as quick and easy Christmas gifts and thinking of suitable colour combos for different family members.
> 
> Sue


Coming along nicely. And that could be a good idea, especially with the colour coordination.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bev, your charting and start to your Gansey vest are looking good! How fun!!! 

Sue, the Peony looks like it is going to be so soft to look at and to wear. What weight yarn was that again?

p5


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle, your bunny looks like it sees you. 

Karen, you are doing a great job of instructing and tutorials. :thumbup:

p6


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Clue 1 of Bunnymuff's April MKAL is done. Clue 2 is out and clue 3 comes out on Friday. I just ordered beads so I hope they will match. My local stores do not have anything suitable so I am ordering blind.

Araucania Ruca viscose (rayon from sugar cane). The green has a bit of yellow blended here and there. It is a silky soft yarn but the plies do not stick to each other so it splits and a dropped stitch ladders instantly. However the resulting fabric has a nice hand.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> I hope you enjoyed your day off, DFL.
> 
> Sue, all of the work you have done on SW is amazing!!! It is one very beautiful shawl!!!
> 
> p3 & 4


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Bev, Oliver is gorgeous.


Yes, he is!!! 

These have been interesting rabbit/hare facts. Thank you! Our girls used to raise Polish rabbits for 4-H. They were little and round with very short ears. It was a wonderful learning experience for them and great fun. 

p7


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. Yes, that Triangle shawl would really make a lovely colourful shawl.

Sur


tamarque said:


> Sue-your Peony is moving along very nicely.
> 
> And I really liked the Triangle Shawl with its overlapping color changes. It is a great way to create exciting color changes; much more vibrant than the quietness of ombre color changes.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Coming along nicely. And that could be a good idea, especially with the colour coordination.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. I am enjoying knitting it. It is a very relaxing knit, especially compared to SW.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Sue. Yes, it is. I love how your Peony is developing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am struggling to catch up on things -still way back in the page count - but wanted to share my progress with Dance Macabre & Spring Wood.
> With DM, the pic shows up to Cue 3 - first chart. I am now halfway through the 2nd chart with the new clue due on Friday - which is also the start of Toni's KAL with Winter Wonderland.
> With SW, this is the end of chart 6 & I have started on chart 7 but rarely do more than a row a day now since it takes a while & there are other things demanding my time.


Lovely work on both, Jane. I've given up trying to photo SW. Will start chart 10 tonight. Decided to power my way through chart 9 - it is nearly all lattice and not so interesting to knit so better to get it out of the way, I thought.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Some beautiful colour work there. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sue


Thanks from me too, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have to agree, Sue. This one looks even more blobbish than usual.


britgirl said:


> That said, I am happy to see the juxtaposition of the leaves and the mesh, which becomes clearer with every row, and really can't wait until it is finished, when I will be able to see it all and no longer scrunched up.
> 
> Sue
> [ quote=jscaplen]I am struggling to catch up on things -still way back in the page count - but wanted to share my progress with Dance Macabre & Spring Wood.
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony. It is a nice TV knit, so I have been making a point of sitting down and watching the News and grabbing this. This was cast on so I would have something simple on the needles for Friday's hospital visit. At this rate it could be best part done by then, so I might have to start another one! Not a problem as I have a good number of single leftover balls. I am even thinking of some as quick and easy Christmas gifts and thinking of suitable colour combos for different family members.
> 
> Sue


It is really pretty and the gift idea is good. Some people aren't into the lacy look but this one would probably please them too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> How about floors?


 :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 1 of Bunnymuff's April MKAL is done. Clue 2 is out and clue 3 comes out on Friday. I just ordered beads so I hope they will match. My local stores do not have anything suitable so I am ordering blind.
> 
> Araucania Ruca viscose (rayon from sugar cane). The green has a bit of yellow blended here and there. It is a silky soft yarn but the plies do not stick to each other so it splits and a dropped stitch ladders instantly. However the resulting fabric has a nice hand.


It looks good, Melanie.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Your memory is correct. Laser printers use a toner cartridge full of toner, a powder.


but do they last longer than ink cartridges??


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, I grew peas one season - found out that you need an acre of pea plants. Mine all produced peas but with only a few plants I had only a few peas, lol.


That is my problem with peas, too. I love them, but I need another acre to get more than 1/4 cup. LOL



MissMelba said:


> Elizabeth, I have several MP3 players. I either rip (that is what it is called, ripping) music from CD's and copy them onto the MP3 player or I download from Amazon. On a side note, I bought a t-shirt for DH that read 'resistance is futile' with the subtitle 'if less than one ohm'. He's a smart guy and I had to explain it, lol. Confuses the general populace too.


I would love to be able to listen to my jazz while designing. I will see if I can figure out how to get my music onto the MP3 player. It is really small and would clip on and be out of my way.

LOVE that t-shirt! LOL!



MissMelba said:


> Tanya, the Picard Maneuver was named after the Star Trek character Captain Picard who pulled the front of his shirt down every time he stood up. Elizabeth and I could probably confuse the heck out of many of the group for days with Star Trek and Star Wars -isms. LOL.


Hang out together more we must.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Good morning, okay, so do we also need to give lessons on the Kobayashi Maru...??? Just had to get that in. Up early before the bathroom construction begins. Noticed info on the Picard Maneuver... Trek fans ...gotta love us, right???


Yes, live long and prosper.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Is anyone besides me having problems with the Instructables site?


it says I have to sign up for their web site and since I am removing lots of web sites I just went to YouTube and found some sites from there.. as your scrolling through you'll see what I posted and then Karen posted more  I hope you can get one to work for you... some are quite long  but I enjoyed watching them!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony. It is a nice TV knit, so I have been making a point of sitting down and watching the News and grabbing this. This was cast on so I would have something simple on the needles for Friday's hospital visit. At this rate it could be best part done by then, so I might have to start another one! Not a problem as I have a good number of single leftover balls. I am even thinking of some as quick and easy Christmas gifts and thinking of suitable colour combos for different family members.
> 
> Sue


Peony is very pretty and you have made very fast progress.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am struggling to catch up on things -still way back in the page count - but wanted to share my progress with Dance Macabre & Spring Wood.
> With DM, the pic shows up to Cue 3 - first chart. I am now halfway through the 2nd chart with the new clue due on Friday - which is also the start of Toni's KAL with Winter Wonderland.
> With SW, this is the end of chart 6 & I have started on chart 7 but rarely do more than a row a day now since it takes a while & there are other things demanding my time.


Great progress, Jane!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Since I wasn't blocked from viewing the Instructable...I made a PDF of the website...citing the full weblink in the PDF file.


I won't download anything on my computer if at all possible  Sorry!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for your lovely comments on the pictures. God's beauty shines in the spring.  I don't know how many times this spring I have taken a picture of that mossy log. Finally, this one is my favorite. The light is perfect.
> 
> Love her use of color, Tanya. Some of it is quite unusual, but works really well.
> 
> Jane, love your progress on DM. Your SW looks wonderful. Again reminded of how gorgeous a pattern it is.


Bev, your pic of the chart is brilliant! When I first saw it, I thought you were taking pics of skyscrapers from a park before I recognized your symbol for a cable. You have such a great eye!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 1 of Bunnymuff's April MKAL is done. Clue 2 is out and clue 3 comes out on Friday. I just ordered beads so I hope they will match. My local stores do not have anything suitable so I am ordering blind.
> 
> Araucania Ruca viscose (rayon from sugar cane). The green has a bit of yellow blended here and there. It is a silky soft yarn but the plies do not stick to each other so it splits and a dropped stitch ladders instantly. However the resulting fabric has a nice hand.


I need to try some of that yarn. Though fiddly, it sounds wonderfully slickery!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Yes, live long and prosper.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

So many beautiful shawls being shared this SW is really going to be a masterpiece when all of you are finished with yours..  

Jane great work on your shawls.. 

Bev great pictures.. I like the 'mossy log' too.. and I am with Elizabeth I thought that it was a picture of a building too that coincidentally looked like a knitting chart... LOL a bit backwards... and I did see the Woodpecker!  she has made quite a nice nest for herself!

Sue I love this new shawl pattern you are making.. it is quite a bit like the Wing span and the Pincha that I am doing.. 

Love the link with all the color work Tanya.. I'd love to be that organized with a box of squares to be put together 

Melanie I really like the progress your making and that color is beautiful I hope you like the beads you ordered 

I didn't do anymore knitting last night.. I should pick up something easy.. to help me unwind at night.. I have such a hard time turning off the brain and going to sleep!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Yes, that Triangle shawl would really make a lovely colourful shawl.
> 
> Sur


Actually that color change technique would work beautifully on the Peony pattern, too, and make an exciting gift.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...This was it after I introduced the third color...


Coming along really well, Sue!
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> As I find these in my photo folder...I'll post the titles ...


Envious of your skill, Karen.
I am starting to see how these might be formed now that I have looked at some of the resource materials. That's a start, anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That Klimmende meloentjes pattern does have an English PDF too, that I have downloaded.


I'll go have another look. I looked before but didn't see it.

ETA: Got it now. I couldn't have missed it - must have been uploaded after I first viewed it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, they are 5 hrs away. In a couple of weeks we are going to Chicago...So we are thinking of taking some time to run up to see them that weekend. ...


I hope if works out & you get to hold him & kiss him & smell his little head. (Am I the only one who smells a baby's head?)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope if works out & you get to hold him & kiss him & smell his little head. (Am I the only one who smells a baby's head?)


And why do you smell a baby's head? Snuffing in their brain waves?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

A quick hello...wow...no time lately for any yarn work (boohoo)...so tired by the end of the day, I just stare at the TV and vegetate ...

But I am doing some organizing for my road trip and I am printing out some instructions and putting them in plastic sleeves. I will be working on 4 projects...one a quick shawl/cowl...with Amazing...one, I am finishing a little rabbit for my little-bit granddaughter, taking some peaches and cream to do a washcloth and practice a new knitting motif....maybe it will be for my new Estonian pattern, and last, the tatting stuff....this way, it is all small, and I won't get bored.

take care, more stuff to do...12 more days to go


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> A quick hello...wow...no time lately for any yarn work (boohoo)...so tired by the end of the day, I just stare at the TV and vegetate ...
> 
> But I am doing some organizing for my road trip and I am printing out some instructions and putting them in plastic sleeves. I will be working on 4 projects...one a quick shawl/cowl...with Amazing...one, I am finishing a little rabbit for my little-bit granddaughter, taking some peaches and cream to do a washcloth and practice a new knitting motif....maybe it will be for my new Estonian pattern, and last, the tatting stuff....this way, it is all small, and I won't get bored.
> 
> take care, more stuff to do...12 more days to go


Great road trip knitting!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony. It is a nice TV knit, so I have been making a point of sitting down and watching the News and grabbing this. This was cast on so I would have something simple on the needles for Friday's hospital visit. At this rate it could be best part done by then, so I might have to start another one! Not a problem as I have a good number of single leftover balls. I am even thinking of some as quick and easy Christmas gifts and thinking of suitable colour combos for different family members.
> 
> Sue


It does becoming more and more pretty
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photo, Bev. I can see why it caught your eye :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, your MKAL will be superb. I do like her patterns :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Update on tatting. I have been trying and keep making mistakes but I am learning a great deal. I will post a pic when I have something to post :roll:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Such a beautiful day here - outside is calling.


Enjoy. It is cloudy, very cool, and feels like rain here. I just want to suggle in a blanket and read or nap.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is a beautiful day today and before I head out for a walk, decided to take a few pictures of our veggie garden. It was my husband's grand idea to have a raised bed when we landscaped the yard. The onions, garlic and shallots are off to a good start.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Hi, Tricia!
> Very sorry for the tablet woes but very glad to see you back! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Jane. It has been a trial. I have missed everyone.

What is the instructible web site?

ETA: never mind. Figured it out. I don'the like signing in/joining sites. One advantage of this computer problem is a lot of web site links were lost and I had a lot and rarely looked at more than 2 or 3.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is a beautiful day today and before I head out for a walk, decided to take a few pictures of our veggie garden. It was my husband's grand idea to have a raised bed when we landscaped the yard. The onions, garlic and shallots are off to a good start.


Very interesting to see your home, Barbara. (well vegie patch!)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> but do they last longer than ink cartridges??


Yes. Initial purchase of a cartridge is more cost but it lasts so much longer. Most larger businesses use laser printers because of the economy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--beautiful raised beds. Very Southwestern in keeping with the region. Did you stucco over a wood frame? Stunning view.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, both of your shawls are superb :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I love how your Peony is developing.


Ditto from me, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 1 of Bunnymuff's April MKAL is done. Clue 2 is out and clue 3 comes out on Friday. I just ordered beads so I hope they will match. My local stores do not have anything suitable so I am ordering blind.
> 
> Araucania Ruca viscose (rayon from sugar cane). The green has a bit of yellow blended here and there. It is a silky soft yarn but the plies do not stick to each other so it splits and a dropped stitch ladders instantly. However the resulting fabric has a nice hand.


It's looking great, Melanie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very interesting to see your home, Barbara. (well vegie patch!)


Thanks. Very easy on the knees!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--beautiful raised beds. Very Southwestern in keeping with the region. Did you stucco over a wood frame? Stunning view.


The view is what sold us on the house. No one can build behind us to obstruct the view. The base of the fence is made of concrete blocks. Some out here used the big paint buckets filled with concrete.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--beautiful raised beds. Very Southwestern in keeping with the region. Did you stucco over a wood frame? Stunning view.


Ditto from me, Barbara.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, I am planting snow peas, and just a few plants ( 16) and that has always yielded enough for 2 people for a couple of weeks while they are producing. 

Ooh, DM lace is developing nicely Jane. And your Spring Wood shawl is going to be incredible!

Sue, the Peony shawl is looking great. Love the way the colors look together. 

Nice " Knitting shadows" Bev. It is great you can knit and take pictures in the car

Very interesting fiber Melanie. It sure does look like it has great stitch definition. Lovely work. 

Excellent planning for your take-alongs DFL. You definately won't be bored!

Your garden is so pretty Barbara. It fits in perfectly with your landscape. 
Gorgeous mountain view too. My dh and I were busy this morning setting up an irrigation system for our raised beds.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> It is a beautiful day today and before I head out for a walk, decided to take a few pictures of our veggie garden. It was my husband's grand idea to have a raised bed when we landscaped the yard. The onions, garlic and shallots are off to a good start.


Love your wide open spaces. Great idea to put in raised bed. They look great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> It is a beautiful day today and before I head out for a walk, decided to take a few pictures of our veggie garden. It was my husband's grand idea to have a raised bed when we landscaped the yard. The onions, garlic and shallots are off to a good start.


Fabulous! It looks very exotic to my Welsh eyes.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those raised beds look really good. Certainly beats being on the knees a lot.

It is beautiful here today. I just finished cutting our back yard and see a lot of pruning to be done. Maybe tomorrow.

Now I have a good excuse to sit and knit a bit.

Sue
quote=Babalou]It is a beautiful day today and before I head out for a walk, decided to take a few pictures of our veggie garden. It was my husband's grand idea to have a raised bed when we landscaped the yard. The onions, garlic and shallots are off to a good start.[/quote]


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> That is my problem with peas, too. I love them, but I need another acre to get more than 1/4 cup. LOL
> 
> Hang out together more we must.


I once put my crop of four, yes four, peas in the pineapple fried rice I was making. I told DH he could have them all, lol.!! I like them raw better than cooked though.

Reply good hard compose.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks. Very easy on the knees!


 :thumbup: It would be!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That is a lovely view Barbara. Great that no one will be blocking it 

Fun photo Bev.

Back to work :roll:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Enjoy. It is cloudy, very cool, and feels like rain here. I just want to suggle in a blanket and read or nap.


I've been in the garden nearly all day, weeding the flower beds, cutting back, moving plants. I've had a lovely day. Hope you got to snuggle in and read.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is a beautiful day today and before I head out for a walk, decided to take a few pictures of our veggie garden. It was my husband's grand idea to have a raised bed when we landscaped the yard. The onions, garlic and shallots are off to a good start.


What a beautiful place to live. Looks like you have an efficient watering system too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> What a beautiful place to live. Looks like you have an efficient watering system too.


Thank you Pam, Caryn, Elizabeth, Norma, Sue, Melanie and Linda.

My husband extended the irrigation system to the veggie garden. Water evaporates so quickly here that a drip system is the way to go.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, I love your MKAL. The colorway is such a rich green. And raw peas are my favoritest vegie. 

Aw, shucks. Thanks, Elizabeth.  Thanks to you also, Ronie, and Norma and Sue and Caryn and Melanie. 

Jane, yes, it will work. Weekend after next, I will see Oliver and hold him and YES, smell his head. 

Great pictures, Barbara. I love your view.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, I love your MKAL. The colorway is such a rich green. And raw peas are my favoritest vegie.
> 
> Aw, shucks. Thanks, Elizabeth.  Thanks to you also, Ronie, and Norma and Sue and Caryn and Melanie.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> So many beautiful shawls being shared this SW is really going to be a masterpiece when all of you are finished with yours..
> 
> Jane great work on your shawls..
> 
> ...


I suspect you are much more organized than you let on. Now you gotta stop holding out on us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The view is what sold us on the house. No one can build behind us to obstruct the view. The base of the fence is made of concrete blocks. Some out here used the big paint buckets filled with concrete.


I realized after I posted that you are in dessert country and people build with concrete extensively. Duh! Around here people do raised beds with lumber altho concrete block would work well and more permanently. However, lumber is cheaper, lighter and easier for DIY'rs.

Just really magnificent view shed. I have some fond memories of driving through the SW on a couple of occasions and loving the red rock formations and the skyscapes that go on forever. Fabulous colors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, am in a king size bed with computer in a motel about 155 miles from home. Signed up for a free workshop that gives me 7 CEU's for my Home Inspection license. The price was right enough that I signed up and reserved an inexpensive motel room, With all the T & E it is still about 1/2 the price of a full day workshop in NY. So here I am stretched out in a motel on a commercial strip in New Jersey. The trip down here, long enough to begin with, developed its own drama when the GPS wouldn't hook up and there I was at a rest stop at the lower end of the NY Thruway trying to figure out how to get hold of Garmin. The rest stop wi-fi wouldn't work and I don't use those hi-end phones that do everything. What a trip. Wound up asking these 2 guys to look up the phone number for me. After looking at me cross eyed they finally did it. So called Garmin and got support from them for which I was very grateful. All told it wasted over an hour of my travel time. Hope I get some sleep tonight.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've been in the garden nearly all day, weeding the flower beds, cutting back, moving plants. I've had a lovely day. Hope you got to snuggle in and read.


Sounds like a fabulous day.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not going to worry about downloads or no. I provided what links worked before I had to go offline...and didn't post the ones that queered in their respective tabs (doesn't matter the browser).

Unlike the Linux and Mac OS...I have to clear my "Internet buffer" whether I go online or do serious photo/word processing work (includes PDF creation). My AVG Free Edition may be v2014...but the updates are current. If you wish to have the email instead of dealing with KP server...let me know via PM. At least there you'll have a scan via Norton Anti-Virus.

Photos of my current stands of pointy-leaf Sage are pending.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Rest well tonight, Tanya. Sounds like a bit of a frustrating day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Rest well tonight, Tanya. Sounds like a bit of a frustrating day.


Ditto from me, Tanya.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Thank you Pam, Caryn, Elizabeth, Norma, Sue, Melanie and Linda.
> 
> My husband extended the irrigation system to the veggie garden. Water evaporates so quickly here that a drip system is the way to go.


Barbara, the view is great and your raised garden lovely. Wish I had one. I use planters designed for gardening. They have a water reservoir in the bottom and would probably hold water longer if I covered them. I just fill the reservoirs every day in summer and a couple times a week now while it is cooler and plants are small. At least I can sit on a garden scooter to plant if needed.

I mix the soil with perlite and mulch each year and add fertilizer to loosen the soil and feed the plants.

Happy gardening.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda had a wonderful day and Tanya had a tussle with technology far from home. I went shopping and wrestled to try to not to make mistakes in the tatting. Don,t we led varied lives?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like a fabulous day.


It was lovely, Tanya - left me feeling relaxed and happy. Hope you have relaxed after your journey and that your course is a good one.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Barbara, the view is great and your raised garden lovely. Wish I had one. I use planters designed for gardening. They have a water reservoir in the bottom and would probably hold water longer if I covered them. I just fill the reservoirs every day in summer and a couple times a week now while it is cooler and plants are small. At least I can sit on a garden scooter to plant if needed.
> 
> I mix the soil with perlite and mulch each year and add fertilizer to loosen the soil and feed the plants.
> 
> Happy gardening.


It sounds as if you are very well organised, Tricia.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda had a wonderful day and Tanya had a tussle with technology far from home. I went shopping and wrestled to try to not to make mistakes in the tatting. Don,t we led varied lives?


And it is great, isn't it? I love hearing what everyone else is doing and seeing photos of gardens and the areas where people live.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for a short time
Looking Glass Moebius by Diane L. Augustin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/looking-glass-moebius

FREE until May 13
GIULIA DUSTER VEST designed by Daniela Johannsenova 
http://tahkistacycharles.com/product/free-patterns/giulia-duster-vest-tempo/?utm_source=Tahki+Stacy+Charles+Consumer+Newsletter+List&utm_campaign=a1b622dcf8-Consumer_Newsletter_2016_04_13_FDC_Tempo&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2911933dd8-a1b622dcf8-26912649

ZigZag shawl by Anna Kotsolainen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zigzag-shawl-3


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Our son has been recruited to the track team ...


Hurray for him! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I coached track & field at our high school for 9 years.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Just ordered some yarn ....wish someone would distract me when I start looking but just had to use the £10 voucher I received for doing a survey didn't I ?


I just succumbed again, too.
I need it like a hole in the head but it was a good price on 100% Alpaca & the colours were lovely. Oh, dear. :-(

(I am onto April 12 here - page 15 - trying to catch up but you guys keep chatting & adding to the page count.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! Finished clue 2 (charts A/B) of the Socks. ...


They are looking great, Melanie - love the colour - I'm sure that I said that before but it is still true.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Oh look, a chicken!
> Did that help?


Good try - but too late.
;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

toni--you must be so proud of your son.


yesterday's frustrations are gone and the day promises to be sunny and reasonably warm. will be indoors again all day but did bring a knitting bag for lunch and other breaks. this is a very commercial, highway area i am in so doubt there will be much greenery to find, but can hope.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have shared this before, but will do so again as this documentary series on Cancer is so important and so well done. The series is still free right now but not for long, so please watch as many of the segments as you can:

http://go.thetruthaboutcancer.com/?ref=b4400092-2c40-4992-9be5-900f5a78d756


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, glad for you that things will work out so you can get to cuddle with Oliver soon and smell his little baby head  

Linda, sounds like you had a glorious day yesterday.

Melanie, hope your dh enjoyed those peas fresh from the garden! 

Tanya, glad you finally got to your destination. Enjoy your class today.

Yes, Norma we really do lead varied lives and what fun it is that we can get to share them here. 

I just finished turning the heal on my second sock. Now on to the foot charts! 

Here's a colorful tulip picture I took on my walk at the Biltmore Estate on Monday.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Caryn.

Hope we have some nice weather today as I would like to do some tidying up in the yard.

Sue


sisu said:


> Bev, glad for you that things will work out so you can get to cuddle with Oliver soon and smell his little baby head
> 
> Linda, sounds like you had a glorious day yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great!

Heard that my 16 year old GD had a very impressive track day yesterday, winning her hurdles race. My DD thinks that, plus other placings yesterday, may have earned her a track letter.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Hurray for him! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I coached track & field at our high school for 9 years.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I did too, as I may need larger quantity of yarn than I have for a test knit. There's always a good excuse for more yarn!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I just succumbed again, too.
> I need it like a hole in the head but it was a good price on 100% Alpaca & the colours were lovely. Oh, dear. :-(
> 
> (I am onto April 12 here - page 15 - trying to catch up but you guys keep chatting & adding to the page count.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, glad for you that things will work out so you can get to cuddle with Oliver soon and smell his little baby head
> 
> Linda, sounds like you had a glorious day yesterday.
> 
> ...


Both photos are beautiful, Caryn! Congratulations on turning your second heel!
At nearly 12 midnight, time I was back in bed!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Pretty pond


Saved in your folder name on my hard drive. Now for the time for all of the embroidery, etc files I've accumulated. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> And it is great, isn't it? I love hearing what everyone else is doing and seeing photos of gardens and the areas where people live.


Me too. 



Jane}Hurray for him!
I coached track & field at our high school for 9 years.[/quote said:


> Jane, why am I not surprised.
> 
> Toni, good for your son. Isn't it fun being a proud mama?
> 
> Gorgeous pictures, Caryn.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Yes, live long and prosper.


Thanks Barbara...even though I have always been a huge fan, I never could make the Vulcan hand sign well...my son on the other hand does great with it.

Update...bathroom is finished, packing all be done...working on odds and ends...will pack up my kitchen on next Monday and go to paper plates. This week I have been also working on address changes, forwarding mail, and getting insurance, utilities, etc. ready for turning our home into a rental property...wow, can't believe that this is finally happening. There are still some things we want to get done, like putting in new floor in the laundry room and one bedroom, but our property manager may have to oversee that for us after we move out.

Take care all...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, great photos. I love the tulips :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like you have a great plan for the drive DFL 

The Biltmore is quite a place to see. Thanks for the photos Caryn.

Congrats on all the new track stars 

I spent most of my knitting time yesterday trying to fix a pulled needle and several dropped stitches on a different needle (darn pesky ssk's) so not much progress on the Socks. I think I have it all fixed. However today is a new day and a new lunch break.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful pics, Caryn.
> 
> Hope we have some nice weather today as I would like to do some tidying up in the yard.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue. I hope it's nice too. I hope to get more seeds into the vegetable garden today. I also bought something called spores that I need to put into the ground that is supposed to keep Japanese beetles away. We had so many of them last year.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great!
> 
> Heard that my 16 year old GD had a very impressive track day yesterday, winning her hurdles race. My DD thinks that, plus other placings yesterday, may have earned her a track letter.
> 
> Sue


Good for your gd. That is quite an accomplishment! Hurdles are so difficult.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Both photos are beautiful, Caryn! Congratulations on turning your second heel!
> At nearly 12 midnight, time I was back in bed!


Thank you Julie. Have a good sleep!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Saved in your folder name on my hard drive. Now for the time for all of the embroidery, etc files I've accumulated. :thumbup:


Glad you liked it. They would make incredible embroidery pieces.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, why am I not surprised.
> 
> Toni, good for your son. Isn't it fun being a proud mama?
> 
> Gorgeous pictures, Caryn.


Thanks Bev. Have to try to keep up with the best!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, great photos. I love the tulips :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. Those tulips were really impressive in real life. It is hard to really get a picture that captures their beauty.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks Barbara...even though I have always been a huge fan, I never could make the Vulcan hand sign well...my son on the other hand does great with it.
> 
> Update...bathroom is finished, packing all be done...working on odds and ends...will pack up my kitchen on next Monday and go to paper plates. This week I have been also working on address changes, forwarding mail, and getting insurance, utilities, etc. ready for turning our home into a rental property...wow, can't believe that this is finally happening. There are still some things we want to get done, like putting in new floor in the laundry room and one bedroom, but our property manager may have to oversee that for us after we move out.
> 
> Take care all...


Down to the last details DFL. Sounds like all is under control. It will be such a relief to be on your way!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like you have a great plan for the drive DFL
> 
> The Biltmore is quite a place to see. Thanks for the photos Caryn.
> 
> ...


You are welcome Melanie. It was a very peaceful walk.
Glad you were able to fix the socks. I hate when I do that pulled needle thing and can't believe I have done it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Tricia!!! 

Tanya, your hat is so bright, colorful, and so well done! :thumbup:

p12


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful snowflakes, Karen!!! I hope you have gotten your videos sorted by now. I'm sorry, but I have no idea how to do what you have asked. 

All of the bunny photos are pretty fun. For years we have seen the "same" one run across the farm yard following the same path no matter about the dogs. 

p14


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> A quick hello...wow...no time lately for any yarn work (boohoo)...so tired by the end of the day, I just stare at the TV and vegetate ...
> 
> But I am doing some organizing for my road trip and I am printing out some instructions and putting them in plastic sleeves. I will be working on 4 projects...one a quick shawl/cowl...with Amazing...one, I am finishing a little rabbit for my little-bit granddaughter, taking some peaches and cream to do a washcloth and practice a new knitting motif....maybe it will be for my new Estonian pattern, and last, the tatting stuff....this way, it is all small, and I won't get bored.
> 
> take care, more stuff to do...12 more days to go


I envy you being able to knit while PC is driving.. it sounds like you have some wonderful projects going!! it is so very exciting and I am sure your eye's will be all over the place at times and its great you have something for those long stretches!! I hope you have lots of good music to pop in too... radio reception isn't like it use to be!!!

Jane I smell the tops of baby's heads too... such a sweet smell and I like to kiss the tops of their heads too .. (same with kittens)

Barbara your hubby is smart.. in a area like where you are at those raised beds must be great... and you don't have to spend a fortune watering them..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you Jane. It has been a trial. I have missed everyone.
> 
> What is the instructible web site?
> 
> ETA: never mind. Figured it out. I don'the like signing in/joining sites. One advantage of this computer problem is a lot of web site links were lost and I had a lot and rarely looked at more than 2 or 3.


I'm with you on this... I rarely look at any that I have downloaded or if I get emails from sites I signed up with I rarely go in and read them.. so every so many months I go in and get rid of a bunch of junk.. I would really like to clean this computer up back to when I had nothing on it.. and only save to ravelry or print what I like.. this way my computer runs faster and less chance of getting a bug !!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I suspect you are much more organized than you let on. Now you gotta stop holding out on us.


I wish I get all excited about doing a afghan then get going strong and before I know it I have a tote with a partial made afghan..  it just doesn't hold my interest for any length of time...

Your room sounds nice.. I'm glad you made it there finally and that you got a great class to take... 
We are heading up the coast for my specialist at the end of the next week  and we decided to take the dogs and give them a trial run of traveling.. Kiwi travels really well ... Fritz not so much.. I am hoping that once we get going he will settle down.. We are going about 100 miles north.. but in July we are going to Nevada and this short trip will let us know if it will even be possible to take the dogs.. I hate to pay a kennel for them.. or to leave them at a kennel for a week.. plus there is no way we can afford that! it would cost over $300.00


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm not going to worry about downloads or no. I provided what links worked before I had to go offline...and didn't post the ones that queered in their respective tabs (doesn't matter the browser).
> 
> Unlike the Linux and Mac OS...I have to clear my "Internet buffer" whether I go online or do serious photo/word processing work (includes PDF creation). My AVG Free Edition may be v2014...but the updates are current. If you wish to have the email instead of dealing with KP server...let me know via PM. At least there you'll have a scan via Norton Anti-Virus.
> 
> Photos of my current stands of pointy-leaf Sage are pending.


But when you are all over the internet everyday for different interests all those 'auto-download' links and 'have to sign up first sites' start to really bog your computer down... I have lost one computer because something embedded itself so deep that no one could fix it.. and guess where it came from.... KP!!!! at least that is what the geek told me.. it is another reason I only go on LP


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I realized after I posted that you are in dessert country and people build with concrete extensively. Duh! Around here people do raised beds with lumber altho concrete block would work well and more permanently. However, lumber is cheaper, lighter and easier for DIY'rs.
> 
> Just really magnificent view shed. I have some fond memories of driving through the SW on a couple of occasions and loving the red rock formations and the skyscapes that go on forever. Fabulous colors.


A lot of people who aren't familiar with the southwest landscape think it is just desert and brown. True, we don't have beautiful towering trees but the colors here are gorgeous. And you can't beat the big sky. I grew up in northeastern Ohio and would choose where I am easily over it.

Hope your day is better than yesterday and it is easier getting out of New Jersey.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Barbara, the view is great and your raised garden lovely. Wish I had one. I use planters designed for gardening. They have a water reservoir in the bottom and would probably hold water longer if I covered them. I just fill the reservoirs every day in summer and a couple times a week now while it is cooler and plants are small. At least I can sit on a garden scooter to plant if needed.
> 
> I mix the soil with perlite and mulch each year and add fertilizer to loosen the soil and feed the plants.
> 
> Happy gardening.


We tried some planters and they dry put so quickly here. My DH tills the veggie garden and adds good stuff, don't ask me what 😳, every fall, covers it up with a thick mulch that doesn't blow away, and it is great soil. We also got earthworms.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, glad for you that things will work out so you can get to cuddle with Oliver soon and smell his little baby head
> 
> Linda, sounds like you had a glorious day yesterday.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures Caryn! I would love to go through those gardens.. I bet the smell was heavenly 

I am on the foot part too.. I'm not so thrilled with my heels though and am not sure how much to decrease.. the pattern just says to decrease to where we want it.. I tried mine on and think I would like it a bit snugger in the arch but I don't want to decrease so much I can't get my toes in.. LOL


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful pics of the Biltmore Estate, Caryn. I remember touring it once upon a time and thought the grounds were prettier than inside the estate.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Great!
> 
> Heard that my 16 year old GD had a very impressive track day yesterday, winning her hurdles race. My DD thinks that, plus other placings yesterday, may have earned her a track letter.
> 
> Sue


Congratulations to her! I cannot imagine being able to do hurdles.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks Barbara...even though I have always been a huge fan, I never could make the Vulcan hand sign well...my son on the other hand does great with it.
> 
> Update...bathroom is finished, packing all be done...working on odds and ends...will pack up my kitchen on next Monday and go to paper plates. This week I have been also working on address changes, forwarding mail, and getting insurance, utilities, etc. ready for turning our home into a rental property...wow, can't believe that this is finally happening. There are still some things we want to get done, like putting in new floor in the laundry room and one bedroom, but our property manager may have to oversee that for us after we move out.
> 
> Take care all...


It is getting closer and closer.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL that is great!!! I love getting down to paper plates... it means now you have to get your meals at all your favorite restaurants 'one last time' you know... LOL and then there are those canned goods and freezer foods you need to donate or eat up!! it's down to the wire now!! 

Congrats Toni I missed where he made the track team  I am sure he will do great!! they wanted my son on the track team so bad but he didn't want to do it  I would of loved it and the coach and us tried so hard to get him to do it.. but you can't force things like this.. 

Congrats to you GD Sue that is quite an accomplishment.. I didn't even know they still had 'letters' Here there so much into 'Everyone gets a trophy' that I thought they had done away with them.. I remember my Sisters cardigan was covered with her pins and letters.. my Brother too!! I was Pigeon toed and knocked kneed so I never went into sports!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Sue. I hope it's nice too. I hope to get more seeds into the vegetable garden today. I also bought something called spores that I need to put into the ground that is supposed to keep Japanese beetles away. We had so many of them last year.


Ick, ick and triple ick. Hate, hate, hate Japanese beetles. We used to hang bags in the trees to capture them in VA. Now, that was a pretty look. I am so happy we don't have them here. In fact, not too many bugs, oh the normal beetles, bees, tarantulas and rarely a scorpion. I'll take them all over mosquitos any day.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We tried some planters and they dry put so quickly here. My DH tills the veggie garden and adds good stuff, don't ask me what 😳, every fall, covers it up with a thick mulch that doesn't blow away, and it is great soil. We also got earthworms.


When I was on the ranch I had a huge garden and I would get a broken down hay bale and cover my garden with it at the end of the season. I would also put loose hay around my plants to help keep the water in.. I had an amazing garden! I was able to water right out of the river.. my hubby hooked up a irrigation pipe to reach over to it and so the entire garden got water.. which meant lots of weeding or mulching.. I would drive down to the hay barn and fill feed sacks with loose hay then drive back up to the garden and empty them!! I would make as many trips as I could.. one year the let the cows clean up the loose hay and I put more than just hay in the garden and it really perked things up and made a beautiful soil.. That was the only fertilizer I used..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> When I was on the ranch I had a huge garden and I would get a broken down hay bale and cover my garden with it at the end of the season. I would also put loose hay around my plants to help keep the water in.. I had an amazing garden! I was able to water right out of the river.. my hubby hooked up a irrigation pipe to reach over to it and so the entire garden got water.. which meant lots of weeding or mulching.. I would drive down to the hay barn and fill feed sacks with loose hay then drive back up to the garden and empty them!! I would make as many trips as I could.. one year the let the cows clean up the loose hay and I put more than just hay in the garden and it really perked things up and made a beautiful soil.. That was the only fertilizer I used..


I'll mention the hay bales to my husband. He grew up on a ranch and is very familiar with that. I think he said they had over 300 acres of hay. Could be why he doesn't want to deal with it now. How nice to be able to water from the river. Of course, your river had water in it. In New Mexico, not always the case ☹


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well we had a storm fly in hard last night the lights flickered a lot and then the thunder came and rain... then it was quiet!! it was very strange. But hubby gets to work today and a transformer had blown so they sent everyone home.. about 2 hours later they were called back to work.. When I got up our internet was out so I spent a great deal of time resetting the router and fussing with it.. I'm not sure if it was just timing or me but I got it to work! 
And hubby just called and his _Very old_ Cel phone has died!! I have bought him several phones and he just gives them to my Son who can't seem to keep a phone without breaking it or loosing it for any length of time... but now he needs a new one!! YAY hopefully he will get a good one.. but knowing my hubby it will most likely be a bare essential kind.. but he could surprise me...
Now I need to get around and do some stuff before heading off to work...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'll mention the hay bales to my husband. He grew up on a ranch and is very familiar with that. I think he said they had over 300 acres of hay. Could be why he doesn't want to deal with it now. How nice to be able to water from the river. Of course, your river had water in it. In New Mexico, not always the case ☹


Mostly it had water in it.. by the end of Summer it was as warm as bath water and getting low..  but it was very nice indeed ... These were round bales and I am sure with 300 acres they most likely had round bales too 

Melanie!! I'm so sorry... I know when I had to tink my first heel I dropped some decreased stitches too.. I got them all but it just took forever!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually the ONLY time I can watch YouTube videos is at the church...which is the only Wi-Fi connection I'm going to allow myself. Maybe on a Saturday I can watch a few of the links...but I'm not in a hurry. It's enough that I can clip the photos of the addresses without that un-needed S being included in the URL.

If you simply type the www. followed by the rest of whatever web address your computer SHOULD be able to complete the link...not counting the instructable link.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, glad for you that things will work out so you can get to cuddle with Oliver soon and smell his little baby head
> 
> Linda, sounds like you had a glorious day yesterday.
> 
> ...


The tulips are spectacular - love the bridge view too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Tricia!!!
> 
> Tanya, your hat is so bright, colorful, and so well done! :thumbup:
> 
> p12


Thanks Toni. It is good to be back. I did get a lot of knitting done but no pictures. 3 prayer shawls, 3 stocking caps and a pair of fingerless mitts. But I thought the stash used would show but I haven't made a dent.

I wonder if it was packed so tight it is fluffing up to fill the spaces. The more scraps I use, the more there are. They are growing, breeding or a little helper is getting rid of her scraps by adding them to mine. :XD: The least she could do is take a skein once in a while. :shock:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I'll mention the hay bales to my husband. He grew up on a ranch and is very familiar with that. I think he said they had over 300 acres of hay. Could be why he doesn't want to deal with it now. How nice to be able to water from the river. Of course, your river had water in it. In New Mexico, not always the case ☹


Mom used to make barn lot tea to water the garden along with mulching around larger plants. All would be tilled into thr groud in the fall to enrich and loosen the soil. Sometimes we went to the area where hay was fed to get hay and other ingredients to cover the garden but it does increase the weeds. Had to be carefull. To much would burn plants in the garden (except the weeds  ).


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yea! :thumbup: Just got the printer connected to the tablet. Now maybe I can also least print some things.

I need to organize files again and remove duplicates. It is getting harder, a lot of software and apps requires WiFi and I can't access WIFI and the Internet at the same time so what I print, like a pattern, must be on the tablet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful pics, Caryn.
> 
> Hope we have some nice weather today as I would like to do some tidying up in the yard.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I am on the foot part too.. I'm not so thrilled with my heels though and am not sure how much to decrease.. the pattern just says to decrease to where we want it.. I tried mine on and think I would like it a bit snugger in the arch but I don't want to decrease so much I can't get my toes in.. LOL


Ronie, she wants you to decrease till you have the original number of stitches you cast on-your needles will have the same amount of stitches on them. HTH. 

We have had a beautiful sunny week with more to come. DIL and I will hike and knit tomorrow morning. I've got some neat places to show her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful pictures Caryn! I would love to go through those gardens.. I bet the smell was heavenly
> 
> I am on the foot part too.. I'm not so thrilled with my heels though and am not sure how much to decrease.. the pattern just says to decrease to where we want it.. I tried mine on and think I would like it a bit snugger in the arch but I don't want to decrease so much I can't get my toes in.. LOL


I finished mine the other evening. Here are photos of the front and back. There are beads there but they really blend in.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Congrats to you GD Sue that is quite an accomplishment!


Ditto from me, Sue.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I finished mine the other evening. Here are photos of the front and back. There are beads there but they really blend in.


They are so pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I finished mine the other evening. Here are photos of the front and back. There are beads there but they really blend in.


They look really good, Pam!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooh, they came out so pretty Pam. I know where to look for the beads so I can see them 

Ronie, I too have had a few weird things come up when on KP. I am thinking that the feed goes through a questionable server or two along the way. Most of the time it is ok though.

Yay! for earthworms Barbara. Happy worms = happy soil.

A better day for knitting the Socks. I managed six rows of charts C/D on one sock during my lunch break without any tears or bad words. Slowly but with enough lunches I will finish these Socks.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Free until tomorrow (4/15). Has a large wingspan!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harbor-shawl

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It has been a beautiful day here. I went out to tidy up around one bush, however spent a little longer out there than planned, as I was having to wrestle with ivy and honeysuckle. For now I think they have won, but I will continue the fight another day. 

Rewarded myself with a nice shower and hair wash and a little session on SW. I realized that if I get a pattern row knit today I will be able to do the purl rest row in the hospital tomorrow, as I certainly should have time enough, and figured I would really like to try and finish this weekend. I will also take Peony to work on.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It has been a beautiful day here. I went out to tidy up around one bush, however spent a little longer out there than planned, as I was having to wrestle with ivy and honeysuckle. For now I think they have won, but I will continue the fight another day.
> 
> Rewarded myself with a nice shower and hair wash and a little session on SW. I realized that if I get a pattern row knit today I will be able to do the purl rest row in the hospital tomorrow, as I certainly should have time enough, and figured I would really like to try and finish this weekend. I will also take Peony to work on.
> 
> Sue


Hoping that all works out as planned. And not too many hours waiting.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I finished mine the other evening. Here are photos of the front and back. There are beads there but they really blend in.


Great job, Pam!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Pam. Blue beads?

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I finished mine the other evening. Here are photos of the front and back. There are beads there but they really blend in.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, those are lovely. Great work!
Norma


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I finished mine the other evening. Here are photos of the front and back. There are beads there but they really blend in.


Lovely socks, Pam.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, prayers for yours and DHs hospital trip tomorrow.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It has been a beautiful day here. I went out to tidy up around one bush, however spent a little longer out there than planned, as I was having to wrestle with ivy and honeysuckle. For now I think they have won, but I will continue the fight another day.
> 
> Rewarded myself with a nice shower and hair wash and a little session on SW. I realized that if I get a pattern row knit today I will be able to do the purl rest row in the hospital tomorrow, as I certainly should have time enough, and figured I would really like to try and finish this weekend. I will also take Peony to work on.
> 
> Sue


Hope all goes well, Sue. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

I tried needle tatting. I tried a few times but somehow it didn't work for me, I don't like the loose tension of the rings. Perhaps I tatted too many years with my shuttles to like needle tatting?
So I simply took my shuttles and between packing and preparing for our move I finished the first part of this bookmark.
The only other color I have is a very dark purple. Beautiful color but I am not sure if the combination with white is the best. Perhaps I can dye some thread. Any suggestions?

Anneke


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Anneke, I think the purple will look good with the white.  Great tatting by the way.

Pam, I love your socks. They look so good on your feet.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping that all works out as planned. And not too many hours waiting.


ditto


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Annekeetje said:


> So I simply took my shuttles and between packing and preparing for our move I finished the first part of this bookmark.
> 
> Anneke


Lovely work.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I am so glad to be back. I was really sick with a cold and double ear infections. This particular cold puts people down for at least a week and I was down for two with it. I've never had one so bad. Anyway, it's gone and I'm back!

Now, I've read every page on here, but I am going to have to save the tatting for another day. I didn't knit at all while I was sick, just kind of sat in front of the tv and vegetated.

I ended up not reading the last 50 pages of the last LP. So, I'm sure I missed a lot. Anyway now to try to say a few things about what has been going on here.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Norma: The tatting looks good to me. 

Bev: Congrats on the new grandson. He is a really doll. His hat is really great.
I love the smell of babies and love to smell the heads, that smell is just the best. 
Nice work designing the gansey vest, I'm sure it will look lovely. It sounds like your whole family is a group of knitters. That's really wonderful. Do you pass patterns back and forth or do you design all your own things?
You posted several nice pictures. The picture of the bunny on the back porch is really neat. I don't remember if it was your pic of it in the bushes, but that was a great little picture also. The flowers were beautiful.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sue: The SW is looking wonderful and your Peony is looking better and better. 
Thanks for the pattern. That is a very interesting hat, I'm looking forward to seeing it when it's finished.
I'm sending lots of good thoughts that everything goes well in the hospital.
I'm also glad the rabbit is back! He's looking good.

DFL: The Caribou dog is really wonderful. The socks look really good and the color is really lovely.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just finished socks in time to start Toni's KAL tomorrow .Will respond to the many posts tomorrow and post a pic of socks but wanted to wish Your DH all the best ,Sue .
Off to bed now .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We are heading up the coast for my specialist at the end of the next week  and we decided to take the dogs and give them a trial run of traveling.. Kiwi travels really well ... Fritz not so much.. I am hoping that once we get going he will settle down.. We are going about 100 miles north.. but in July we are going to Nevada and this short trip will let us know if it will even be possible to take the dogs.. I hate to pay a kennel for them.. or to leave them at a kennel for a week.. plus there is no way we can afford that! it would cost over $300.00


That will be a good practice run for the dogs. I bet you are glad too to finally be getting to the specialist to find out about those hives. 
We left out dogs at a kennel the last time we traveled and it really is hard on them. I always feel bad leaving them and it really is expensive as well! 
Hope you are able to get your socks to fit. I haven't done any work on mine yet today. Maybe later tonight.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Beautiful pics of the Biltmore Estate, Caryn. I remember touring it once upon a time and thought the grounds were prettier than inside the estate.


Glad you liked them. I too think the grounds are the prettiest part and always enjoy my walks there.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I finished mine the other evening. Here are photos of the front and back. There are beads there but they really blend in.


Pam the socks look beautiful. I love the color and they look like a great fit.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle: The bunny was darling. Do you think it might have been cold, the way it seemed to be huddled up?

I think I have messed up how many people had pictures of rabbits, but they were all very cute. The stories of them and the "jacks" were both interesting. I remember seeing jack rabbits at Camp Pendleton many, many years ago.

Karen: First, I want to thank you for the tatting lessons. I've put them in "my pages" and will work on them later. I am so far behind on my knitting that I can't start a new project just now, but I will. Like I said when you talked about the lessons, I've wanted to learn to tat forever. I will get back to it and send questions when necessary.
I've never known the last two verses of "Do your ears hang low" but I remember singing it as a kid. We used to laugh and laugh after singing it. Thank you for bringing back good memories. And I can't get it out of my head!

Jane: Thank you so much for all the patterns. They are wonderful.

Melanie: Your socks look very good. I love the color. I think the viscose shawl be wonderful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I am so glad to be back. I was really sick with a cold and double ear infections. This particular cold puts people down for at least a week and I was down for two with it. I've never had one so bad. Anyway, it's gone and I'm back!
> 
> Now, I've read every page on here, but I am going to have to save the tatting for another day. I didn't knit at all while I was sick, just kind of sat in front of the tv and vegetated.
> 
> I ended up not reading the last 50 pages of the last LP. So, I'm sure I missed a lot. Anyway now to try to say a few things about what has been going on here.


Glad you are better and back in the swing of things. Sounds like it was a terrible cold.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like how your bookmark looks.

How long is a tatting needle?

Sue



Annekeetje said:


> I tried needle tatting. I tried a few times but somehow it didn't work for me, I don't like the loose tension of the rings. Perhaps I tatted too many years with my shuttles to like needle tatting?
> So I simply took my shuttles and between packing and preparing for our move I finished the first part of this bookmark.
> The only other color I have is a very dark purple. Beautiful color but I am not sure if the combination with white is the best. Perhaps I can dye some thread. Any suggestions?
> 
> Anneke


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Hope all goes well tomorrow for your husband and you Sue. You will both be in my thoughts for a good outcome. Sounds like you have planned well to keep yourself busy while waiting.

Anneke, your tatting is lovely. It is so very even. I think purple will look great with the white. 

Dodie, sorry you were so sick and glad you are feeling better now. Glad to have you back.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping that all works out as planned. And not too many hours waiting.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Tanya: Sorry about your lousy trip, hope you got a good night's sleep. 
Thank you for the cancer video. Being a survivor of better than 25 years, it's very important for everyone to know about it. I haven't watched it yet, but I will.

Linda: Your day sounded absolutely lovely.

Caryn: Beautiful pictures of the Biltmore estate. I don't know which one I like best, the tulilps or the bridge.

Pam: The sock lookjs great. I was going to knit it, even had the yarn picked out. But the stupid sickness put a stop to that.

Anneke: Your tatting looks really nice. I think the purple will look good with the white.

Well, I'm finished with getting caught up. If I missed anything or anybody, I'm sorry. I did want to welcome all the new people. I hope you stay around, this is a great group.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. We are ready to get it over, and hopefully back to a more normal life.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, prayers for yours and DHs hospital trip tomorrow.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I finished mine the other evening. Here are photos of the front and back. There are beads there but they really blend in.


Gorgeous -- love the color -- the sock too, of course.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann.

Sue


annweb said:


> Just finished socks in time to start Toni's KAL tomorrow .Will respond to the many posts tomorrow and post a pic of socks but wanted to wish Your DH all the best ,Sue .
> Off to bed now .


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle: I love the new picture under your name. The tablecloth really looks wonderful with the purple vase on top.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Annekeetje said:


> I tried needle tatting. I tried a few times but somehow it didn't work for me, I don't like the loose tension of the rings. Perhaps I tatted too many years with my shuttles to like needle tatting?
> So I simply took my shuttles and between packing and preparing for our move I finished the first part of this bookmark.
> The only other color I have is a very dark purple. Beautiful color but I am not sure if the combination with white is the best. Perhaps I can dye some thread. Any suggestions?
> 
> Anneke


Purple and white would look lovely! This looks wonderful!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Rewarded myself with a nice shower and hair wash and a little session on SW. I realized that if I get a pattern row knit today I will be able to do the purl rest row in the hospital tomorrow, as I certainly should have time enough, and figured I would really like to try and finish this weekend. I will also take Peony to work on.
> 
> Sue


Hoping that everything goes easily tomorrow. Best Wishes.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I am so glad to be back.


Nice to hear that "up and at 'em" again. We missed you. But take it slow and rest when you need to.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Belle: The bunny was darling. Do you think it might have been cold, the way it seemed to be huddled up?


We had very high winds at the time I took the picture and I think he was huddled down to get out of the winds. As I stood watching him, I could see the wind blowing his fur. They are very hardy critters.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Belle: I love the new picture under your name. The tablecloth really looks wonderful with the purple vase on top.


Thanks Dodie. I'm finally getting comfortable with it in the kitchen. The whole effect is more bold than I would normally put together. But I am happy with it.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Sending positive and healing vibes to you and your DH, Sue. Hope the surgery goes well and he is 'in the pink' again in no time.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I like how your bookmark looks.
> 
> How long is a tatting needle?
> 
> Sue


I got a set of tatting needles at Hobby Lobby with a book. They are 5" and come in 4 different sizes. I tried a #5 needle with #20 thread but perhaps I needed the #7 needle. But I prefered my shuttles so I put the needle back in my tatting box.

Thank you all, I will give the purple thread a try.

Anneke


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It has been a beautiful day here. I went out to tidy up around one bush, however spent a little longer out there than planned, as I was having to wrestle with ivy and honeysuckle. For now I think they have won, but I will continue the fight another day.
> 
> Rewarded myself with a nice shower and hair wash and a little session on SW. I realized that if I get a pattern row knit today I will be able to do the purl rest row in the hospital tomorrow, as I certainly should have time enough, and figured I would really like to try and finish this weekend. I will also take Peony to work on.
> 
> Sue


I'm sending good wishes to Paul for his surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Pam. Blue beads?
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. No, they are actually a translucent pale green.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely work.


Ditto!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barbara, Julie, Melanie, Elizabeth, Sue, Norma, Linda, Bev, Caryn, Dodie, and Belle (and I hope I haven't missed anyone) - thank you all for your wonderfully kind comments on my socks. It was a fun knit (although a bit tedious at times, but fun nonetheless). They feel great on. I even wore them today for an afternoon outing. A friend and I went downtown and had lunch and then took in the musical stage performance of "A Night with Janis Joplin." It was wonderfully entertaining. I've now got many of her songs floating around in my head!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Barbara, Julie, Melanie, Elizabeth, Sue, Norma, Linda, Bev, Caryn, Dodie, and Belle (and I hope I haven't missed anyone) - thank you all for your wonderfully kind comments on my socks. It was a fun knit (although a bit tedious at times, but fun nonetheless). They feel great on. I even wore them today for an afternoon outing. A friend and I went downtown and had lunch and then took in the musical stage performance of "A Night with Janis Joplin." It was wonderfully entertaining. I've now got many of her songs floating around in my head!


Goodness I've not heard Janis Joplin in donkey's years, listening to a different beat these days.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Dodie! This season has been a doozy cold-wise. Sorry that you could not knit while sick. Sometimes the body just needs to rest.

Can't wait to see your socks Ann.

Adding my healing thoughts for Paul, Sue.

I am reading 'It Itches" by Franklin Habit, a book of knitting cartoons, and thought I would share one of them since all of us here know about the magic of blocking.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, so glad to have you back. Sorry you were so sick, but glad you are on the mend. Thanks for kind thoughts about my new GS, our knitting family-all women knit except for my new DIL, and my pictures. 

Sue, prayers for you and Paul tomorrow. 

Ronie, praying for some resolution to your hives. Hopefully, the doctor will have just the thing.

Made me smile, Melanie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Hope all goes well tomorrow for your husband and you Sue. You will both be in my thoughts for a good outcome. Sounds like you have planned well to keep yourself busy while waiting..


Wishing you both the best.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Dodie, so glad to have you back. Sorry you were so sick, but glad you are on the mend. Thanks for kind thoughts about my new GS, our knitting family-all women knit except for my new DIL, and my pictures.
> 
> Sue, prayers for you and Paul tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Ditto from me on all Bev has said.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--hope all goes well with Paul tomorrow.

Wonderful news about your gd's success on track. So great for a young person to build their confidence.

Ronie--the heels are actually quite easy. Try them on to make sure there is enough room for your instep/ankle. You can control the number of gussett increases/decreases and then make further adjustments as you work down the foot.

Pam--love your socks. Did you get someone else to do the rear view photo? Or is someone else wearing the sock. An afternoon of Janis Joplin sounds like great fun, especially in a newly made pair socks.

Melanie--so sorry for the needle dropping. I hate when that happens. A major reason I don't like dpn's, butterfingers here says. Fortunately, there are so few stitches on a needle with socks.

Toni--know how proud you are of your son's track work.

DFL--you are really just buzzing along there, girl! Good for you.

Belle--sometimes it is just plain good to step out of our comfort zone and try something new. It is great to do that with color.

Anneke--your tatting looks terrific. And white and purple always look good.

Dodie--Am so glad you are back. Horrible to have been so sick but Spring is springing and hopefully you will feel even better yet and be able to get back to knitting.

And I am back home now. Loooooong 2 days. Got some sleep at the motel last night. Workshop ran for a full 8 hours where the presenters talked a mile a minute in order to cover all the material. Really hate that, but this seems very typical. Over 100 people there so a big turn out. Nice to see I was not the only woman there which is what often happens but the women were not friendly. Also saw about an equal number of people of color. Felt better seeing the crowd had some decent diversity. Two men asked me about my knitting which of course I was doing while waiting for the workshop to begin. One knew nothing about knitting/crochet or the difference. Got to give him a mini-education module and saw him develop some appreciation. Showed him the difference btw knitting and crochet in my projects that I had with me. He said it was an entire world he didn't know was there. Later in the afternoon as I returned from the jane, this other man asked me if I was knitting the whole time, which I wasn't. He was from El Salvador where there is strong tradition of crafts. He even noticed my market bag and told me in his country it was called a chulla, same word as for those great hats from the Andes in Peru. Wasn't that nice of him! I don't think he sees much knitting here and bet it reminded him of his childhood, especially the market bag.

Happy to say the drive home was long, tiring but without the drama of Wednesday. Can't believe myself for complaining about gas prices going up to $2/gallon but found gas for $1.79 in New Jersey. I am going to save every penny on gas that I can.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the good wishes, everyone. Just got in from my Tea and Tarts English group tea. Need to get off to bed as we have to be up early in the morning to be at the hospital for 6am.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--love your socks. Did you get someone else to do the rear view photo? Or is someone else wearing the sock. An afternoon of Janis Joplin sounds like great fun, especially in a newly made pair socks.


Thanks, Tanya!  My DH took the back photo for me.

Sounds like an interesting, if tiring, couple of days. Glad you're safely back home.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Anneke said:


> I tried needle tatting. I tried a few times but somehow it didn't work for me, I don't like the loose tension of the rings. Perhaps I tatted too many years with my shuttles to like needle tatting?
> So I simply took my shuttles and between packing and preparing for our move I finished the first part of this bookmark.
> The only other color I have is a very dark purple. Beautiful color but I am not sure if the combination with white is the best. Perhaps I can dye some thread. Any suggestions?


You'll have 7 single rings per side. Remember to put the tassle on the 5 ds side.


Dodie R. said:


> Karen: First, I want to thank you for the tatting lessons. I've put them in "my pages" and will work on them later. I am so far behind on my knitting that I can't start a new project just now, but I will. Like I said when you talked about the lessons, I've wanted to learn to tat forever. I will get back to it and send questions when necessary.
> I've never known the last two verses of "Do your ears hang low" but I remember singing it as a kid. We used to laugh and laugh after singing it. Thank you for bringing back good memories. And I can't get it out of my head!


I'll have one more project for next week...I'm tatting faster than I expected...and I wanted 3 projects...but the year isn't over YET! <<<G>>>
It would seem that this ditty is a song-without-end. Project--> find it in MP3 or so in jazz or other rhythm...and post the link so we can all have THAT repeating.


britgirl said:


> How long is a tatting needle?


About 4 inches...from Tat's All. The Handy Hands needles are 5 inches as Annekeetie has stated.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Annekeetje said:


> I tried needle tatting. I tried a few times but somehow it didn't work for me, I don't like the loose tension of the rings. Perhaps I tatted too many years with my shuttles to like needle tatting?
> So I simply took my shuttles and between packing and preparing for our move I finished the first part of this bookmark.
> The only other color I have is a very dark purple. Beautiful color but I am not sure if the combination with white is the best. Perhaps I can dye some thread. Any suggestions?
> 
> Anneke


That is beautiful tatting. I think I would enjoy the contrast with the dark purple.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie, I am pleased you are feeling better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Dodie! This season has been a doozy cold-wise. Sorry that you could not knit while sick. Sometimes the body just needs to rest.
> 
> Can't wait to see your socks Ann.
> 
> ...


That is very funny!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Our internet connection keeps coming and going like the tide. I keep missing bits :thumbdown: Ronie, I have just seen that your going to see the specialist. I do hope he is a help. That is a good idea to have a trial run with the dogs.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

As promised ..the socks .The yarn ,Fabel,was really splitty and by the time I had finished I was really fed up of that .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE through April 30
Risasi by Christopher Bahls
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/risasi
Not sure what to think abut this one - I dont like large holes but it is interesting how the solid colour underneath reveals the shape.

Udaberri Mystery KAL by Ardilanak
Sign up here:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/ardilanak/3412992/1-25#reply_form

Amelia Shawl by Tamara Kelly
http://www.mooglyblog.com/amelia-shawl/
This would be a good stash buster, Sue. Nothing like crocheting for eating up the yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I am gaining! I have read over 100 pages in 2 days plus setting up my tablet. At least I did not lose patterns this time!...


Catching up is never ending around here.
Glad you didn't lose your patterns. I would be devastated if I lost mine. Things that I bought through Ravelry would be in my library but not the freebies of things that I have found on other sites.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Dealing with another knitter I was sure she paid close attention to the dye lot...


I missed that the yarn was a match. Good news.
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Mom scalded chickens that way the would singe them over the stove to remove the pin feathers she could not pull out. What a smell.


My mother scalded them, too. We didn't have a proper stove to allow singeing. However, the first year that I taught was in a small coastal community in Labrador & they had a wood stove where I boarded. The lady called it "swingeing" & I do remember the stink. It was often salt water duck - too yummy to allow a little smell of burning feather to deter you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... sometimes I correct a word two or three times.


So irritating. The computer we have with us in France is the one that Gerard uses - the desktop one back home is my workstation. So I was cursing & swearing on the stupid automatic correction - wouldn't change it without checking wth Gerard because I wouldn't want someone to change my preference. Turned out her was greatly annoyed by it, too. It started up out of the blue, it seemed. So I went into system preferences & tracked down an off button.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I was given an I-Pod today...


Which generation?
Nice gift.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Anne ..beautiful tatting and purple with white sounds good .
Babalou...your 'home ' pictures reminded me of Spain .Such a similar landscape .I looked at a You Tube video about your town ...interesting .
Melanie ...did the same act of pulling out the needle .Aren't we silly ?
Caryn ..those tulips were a sight to see .Pretty socks .
Ronie ..some friends put both dogs in one cage and they find it helps when travelling .Hope your pets can do the Nevada trip.Good luck that a resolution is found for your hives .
Tricia ...your stash will soon disappear when knitting all your gifts .I used to dig out manure from the piles made by the horses at my GD's yard .Was told it had to be 2 years old or it would burn the plants .I now buy from a similar source and it is very cheap but good .
Sue...being able to do a p row will help it along and good luck to finish at the weekend .The peony looks good .Sure you will be tired after the hospital .Strange how sitting about in hospital can drain you .Well done GD 
Dodie ..pleased to see you are back in the fold .
Julie ..have I missed how the water situation is going ?
Tanya ..seems you had a mixed few days but met some interesting folk .A change is as good as a rest as is said .
Some pretty patterns Jane .Thank you .
Must make a move ,sorry for a long post ,going to start Toni's KAL to day .
.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> My rabbit story is there were a couple playing between the house and garage....


So cute!
Up to page 19 now - which is just better than half way - but halfway isn't as close as it used to be. Gotta get cleaned up before someone drops in - although they tend to like dropping in at suppertime around here - since we eat earlier than everyone else.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Even more posts ! Jane ,I thought you used an i pad . I agree you wouldn't want to change a device belonging to someone else .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Anne ..beautiful tatting and purple with white sounds good .
> Babalou...your 'home ' pictures reminded me of Spain .Such a similar landscape .I looked at a You Tube video about your town ...interesting .
> Melanie ...did the same act of pulling out the needle .Aren't we silly ?
> Caryn ..those tulips were a sight to see .Pretty socks .
> ...


There has been no movement in the situation - I am waiting to get help turning off the taps- being at ground level and my wrists not being the strongest, I have not attempted to do it myself. Should happen in the morning- the forecast is reasonable and the family who have been helping me with the grass have said they will be over.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well... after initial elation at having found the perfect yarn & beads for Toni's Winter Wonderland Shawl followed by major disappointment when I realized that I hadn't ordered enough of it & then followed by a series of semi-decisions, decisions, undecisions, anti-deisions, ... I have decided on yarn & beads.
I am going to call it : Spring Awakens the Winter Wonderland - or something along those lines.

Toni's KAL starts today!!!!
Got to get a pic of Dance Macabre clue 3 while the cable is still available so CO is slightly delayed but anxious to get started!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well... after initial elation at having found the perfect yarn & beads for Toni's Winter Wonderland Shawl followed by major disappointment when I realized that I hadn't ordered enough of it & then followed by a series of semi-decisions, decisions, undecisions, anti-deisions, ... I have decided on yarn & beads.
> I am going to call it : Spring Awakens the Winter Wonderland - or something along those lines.
> 
> Toni's KAL starts today!!!!
> Got to get a pic of Dance Macabre clue 3 while the cable is still available so CO is slightly delayed but anxious to get started!!


Lurker loves Green too! Looks Great, Jane!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> As promised ..the socks .The yarn ,Fabel,was really splitty and by the time I had finished I was really fed up of that .


but they are stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, yarn and beads are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, your socks look great!!! Sorry about the yarn, but at least they are done. 

Jane, a beautiful combination of yarn and beads.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well... after initial elation at having found the perfect yarn & beads for Toni's Winter Wonderland Shawl followed by major disappointment when I realized that I hadn't ordered enough of it & then followed by a series of semi-decisions, decisions, undecisions, anti-deisions, ... I have decided on yarn & beads.
> I am going to call it : Spring Awakens the Winter Wonderland - or something along those lines.
> 
> Toni's KAL starts today!!!!
> Got to get a pic of Dance Macabre clue 3 while the cable is still available so CO is slightly delayed but anxious to get started!!


And I am moving to the PNW....looks like the lovely spruce trees...I love green, but we botanists love green...I like the beads also, although after Autumn's Last Breath, I swore I'd never put them on anything again...maybe I didn't know how to do it properly, but I am glad to see other projects with the beads, they are so lovely.

Going to take the day off today and do a "See this is Florida before we do bucket-list"..My husband is taking me to St. Augustine for the day to the Golf Hall of Fame...whoohoo...can't wait.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> As promised ..the socks .The yarn ,Fabel,was really splitty and by the time I had finished I was really fed up of that .


The socks look great but know the experience was diminished because of the splitty yarn. Will have to remember that when looking at yarns to buy. I am finding Knit Picks Shine a bit splitty, too, but for some reason it isn't an overriding factor.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I missed that the yarn was a match. Good news.
> :thumbup:


Yes, otherwise I would have had to buy from LB's current stock and the colors would have been off.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't normally gravitate toward greens but am finding myself enjoying green yarn more. There are just so many of them to chose from. I am even now using a bright green for my friend's night cap and have used mint greens in the past. It is always good to chose differently on occasion.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Babalou...your 'home ' pictures reminded me of Spain .Such a similar landscape .I looked at a You Tube video about your town ...interesting .
> Melanie ...did the same act of pulling out the needle .Aren't we silly ?
> .


I didn't know the history of Placitas when we moved here. My husband did from his earlier years of living here before we met. Evidently, it was quite the hippie enclave and you could smell marijuana while driving through the little town. And it seems there is still some here. Not long ago, a man was arrested after he shot and killed an intruder to his home up in the foothills. When the police arrived, they found he had a huge greenhouse full of marijuana plants. They never got to take him to trial because he died while in jail from cancer.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam your socks turned out beautiful! I can see your beads and they blend in perfectly with your yarn which is great too!!
I should get mine done here soon too 

Anneke your tatting is beautiful and I agree with Bev I think the Purple will go great with the White!

Welcome back Dodie I hope you continue to feel better and better .. Lots to catch up on in 2 weeks.. I think I would just scroll through but then I tend to comment along the way too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Norma. We are ready to get it over, and hopefully back to a more normal life.
> 
> Sue


I'm pretty sure you are sitting in the hospital as I write this.. I pray that Paul comes through this with flying colors and that you can start to plan the rest of the year!!! You have very exciting vacations and I am sure they will be very memorable after this unexpected illness!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Barbara, Julie, Melanie, Elizabeth, Sue, Norma, Linda, Bev, Caryn, Dodie, and Belle (and I hope I haven't missed anyone) - thank you all for your wonderfully kind comments on my socks. It was a fun knit (although a bit tedious at times, but fun nonetheless). They feel great on. I even wore them today for an afternoon outing. A friend and I went downtown and had lunch and then took in the musical stage performance of "A Night with Janis Joplin." It was wonderfully entertaining. I've now got many of her songs floating around in my head!


Oh that sounds like so much fun!!!! so much better than the stupid songs that run through my head every day!!! LOL We _really_ need new CD's


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well... after initial elation at having found the perfect yarn & beads for Toni's Winter Wonderland Shawl followed by major disappointment when I realized that I hadn't ordered enough of it & then followed by a series of semi-decisions, decisions, undecisions, anti-deisions, ... I have decided on yarn & beads.
> I am going to call it : Spring Awakens the Winter Wonderland - or something along those lines.
> 
> Toni's KAL starts today!!!!
> Got to get a pic of Dance Macabre clue 3 while the cable is still available so CO is slightly delayed but anxious to get started!!


Love the beads with the yarn. Should turn out beautifully.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So irritating. The computer we have with us in France is the one that Gerard uses - the desktop one back home is my workstation. So I was cursing & swearing on the stupid automatic correction - wouldn't change it without checking wth Gerard because I wouldn't want someone to change my preference. Turned out her was greatly annoyed by it, too. It started up out of the blue, it seemed. So I went into system preferences & tracked down an off button.


I have a very hard time using my hubby's computer too.. it is so good that you were able to fix it and with his blessings  I wish I could turn off the prompts to 'upgrade to windows 10' it freezes up my computer every time.. not for long but it is a glitch that makes me cranky!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We just got home from the hospital. The surgery went well. Apparently some of the appendix inflammation was behind where he had had hernia surgery. Hopefully now that is gone, he will feel better. I did quite a bit of knitting on Peony. I didn't even try SW as the lighting was not the greatest. I have an opportunity to do some knitting today whilst he rests. Looks like another nice day, so maybe I can have a little spell outside doing some more tidying up. In fact, I think we are supposed to have a good weekend so I may get out there again the next couple of days. Our yard waste is picked up on Mondays, so that is incentive to get doing this weekend.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I didn't know the history of Placitas when we moved here. My husband did from his earlier years of living here before we met. Evidently, it was quite the hippie enclave and you could smell marijuana while driving through the little town. And it seems there is still some here. Not long ago, a man was arrested after he shot and killed an intruder to his home up in the foothills. When the police arrived, they found he had a huge greenhouse full of marijuana plants. They never got to take him to trial because he died while in jail from cancer.


What a sad story--one of so many similar ones.

But your region was part of Mexico so its Spanish flavor is very real. Spanish and Native American are still such strong cultural flavors and they are wonderful


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann your socks are great... I am sorry the yarn got to you by the end of them... I am NOT liking the cable where you put 1 stitch behind.. knit 2 then knit the cn stitch.. I have dropped that stitch so many times.. and my eyes have a hard time finding it.. my yarn will split like crazy in that situation!! but for the most part it works well.. 

Tanya I am well past the heel.. I'm not sure what I wrote that you read but the decreases are done and I am heading towards the toe!!! Bev thanks for the information...  I decreased to 26 or 27 stitches.. but its ok.. they are still loose ... when I was a little girl I wore triple A shoes.. skinny little feet!! LOL I wish the person who wrote the pattern had made it more clear but to be honest I like them a little more snug anyway and I am thinking of reinforcing the heel and pull it in a tad to make them fit a little better.. I'll let you all know how it turns out.. 

That is such a sad story Barbara... around here you would think the whole town would start to stink since every house hold can have several plants.. (not that we are all pot heads but there are enough around ) It is a problem for the growers though because a field of plant would really be stinky.. There is a small town here in Southern Oregon called Happy Camp.. I think it was founded by a bunch of hippy's leaving San Francisco and it has been rumored that they have been growing for decades now.. LOL

Jane I think your yarn with those beads will be beautiful with Toni's shawl.. and yes it does seem that greens are making a comeback.. my eye is drawn to it also... I love mint green... it reminds me of babies and has such a calming feel to it..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Ann. Now, are you going to wear them. I kniw you said you didn't wear socks.

Sue


annweb said:


> As promised ..the socks .The yarn ,Fabel,was really splitty and by the time I had finished I was really fed up of that .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is great news Sue!!! I can hear the relief in your words  We are suppose to have a turn of weather for the better too!!!

Toni best of luck with your KAL!! I know you will have a blast and everyone will enjoy their shawl/scarfs when done 

yesterday I put my seedlings out in hopes that they will sprout... and get a little spring rain!! well it turned into gully washers... and I am at work.. all I can see is the huge downpours... one couple said that there was zero visibility even with the windshield wipers at full blast! I got a hold of hubby when he got home and he brought them in.. he said they should be fine.. I will try again today and hope that it doesn't rain hard again... poor seeds don't have much of a chance sitting in the house..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> As promised ..the socks .The yarn ,Fabel,was really splitty and by the time I had finished I was really fed up of that .


Pretty in pink!

Bummer about the splitty yarn but it did work up pretty.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> I tried needle tatting. I tried a few times but somehow it didn't work for me, I don't like the loose tension of the rings. Perhaps I tatted too many years with my shuttles to like needle tatting?
> So I simply took my shuttles and between packing and preparing for our move I finished the first part of this bookmark.
> The only other color I have is a very dark purple. Beautiful color but I am not sure if the combination with white is the best. Perhaps I can dye some thread. Any suggestions?
> 
> Anneke


Lovely tatting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I am so glad to be back. I was really sick with a cold and double ear infections. This particular cold puts people down for at least a week and I was down for two with it. I've never had one so bad. Anyway, it's gone and I'm back!
> 
> Now, I've read every page on here, but I am going to have to save the tatting for another day. I didn't knit at all while I was sick, just kind of sat in front of the tv and vegetated.
> 
> I ended up not reading the last 50 pages of the last LP. So, I'm sure I missed a lot. Anyway now to try to say a few things about what has been going on here.


Sorry you have been ill, Dodie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Dodie! This season has been a doozy cold-wise. Sorry that you could not knit while sick. Sometimes the body just needs to rest.
> 
> Can't wait to see your socks Ann.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is beautiful tatting. I think I would enjoy the contrast with the dark purple.


Ditto!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue--hope all goes well with Paul tomorrow.
> 
> Wonderful news about your gd's success on track. So great for a young person to build their confidence.
> 
> ...


It is good that you found interesting/interested people to talk with, Tanya, and also that everything went smoothly after your journey there. Time to relax a little now? You seem to have been super busy lately.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad to hear I am not the only one who drops / pulls out needles. 

Lovely kelly green Jane. It should make a pretty shawl with those beads.

St. Augustine is wonderful DFL. There are a lot of kitschy boutiques to wander through. And of course do tour the fort.

Barbara, hmm, I wonder if the intruder knew about the plants or was looking for fence-able goods and it was just random luck (unlucky??) that he came across the pot-grower.

Great to hear that all went well Sue. Sending continued prayers and healing thoughts for his recovery. Enjoy your nice weather.

Looking forward to seeing your completed socks Ronie. I switched to a J cable needle on a prior project as my regular ones kept falling out. Love the J, it is all I use now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> As promised ..the socks .The yarn ,Fabel,was really splitty and by the time I had finished I was really fed up of that .


Lovely socks, Ann.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well... after initial elation at having found the perfect yarn & beads for Toni's Winter Wonderland Shawl followed by major disappointment when I realized that I hadn't ordered enough of it & then followed by a series of semi-decisions, decisions, undecisions, anti-deisions, ... I have decided on yarn & beads.
> I am going to call it : Spring Awakens the Winter Wonderland - or something along those lines.
> 
> Toni's KAL starts today!!!!
> Got to get a pic of Dance Macabre clue 3 while the cable is still available so CO is slightly delayed but anxious to get started!!


Nice combo, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ... _I wouldn't make a very good Borg, Melanie._...


I think that the implant would take care of your shortcomings.


> If it is completely beyond me, I can always give it to the kid next door.


Just give it to him long enough to set up some playlists for you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We just got home from the hospital. The surgery went well. Apparently some of the appendix inflammation was behind where he had had hernia surgery. Hopefully now that is gone, he will feel better. I did quite a bit of knitting on Peony. I didn't even try SW as the lighting was not the greatest. I have an opportunity to do some knitting today whilst he rests. Looks like another nice day, so maybe I can have a little spell outside doing some more tidying up. In fact, I think we are supposed to have a good weekend so I may get out there again the next couple of days. Our yard waste is picked up on Mondays, so that is incentive to get doing this weekend.
> 
> Sue


I'm glad the surgery wet well. Hope he recovers quickly and that you feel more relaxed now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL. have a wonderful day with your Prince Charming. 

Sue, so glad to hear your news that it is over and all went well.

Tanya, interesting that the men were the ones interested in your knitting.

Got the front done on my ganseyfied vest. Working on the top part of the back and straps. It's turning out as I had hoped.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...This makes the Nth time i'll was changed to i'Lloyd!


And of course that makes perfect sense!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'll post about 5-7 more photos...but not show my finish photo yet....


And this is an easy project, right? Heaven help me!
(Managed to clear page 22!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We just got home from the hospital. The surgery went well. Apparently some of the appendix inflammation was behind where he had had hernia surgery. Hopefully now that is gone, he will feel better. I did quite a bit of knitting on Peony. I didn't even try SW as the lighting was not the greatest. I have an opportunity to do some knitting today whilst he rests. Looks like another nice day, so maybe I can have a little spell outside doing some more tidying up. In fact, I think we are supposed to have a good weekend so I may get out there again the next couple of days. Our yard waste is picked up on Mondays, so that is incentive to get doing this weekend.
> 
> Sue


I am glad for you, Sue- hoping for a good outcome all round.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--happy to hear Paul's surgery went well and hope his healing is quick.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The hat is completed and gifted. Not as happy with it as I would like. The cotton is very soft to the touch but is not very stretchy. However, my friend seems quite pleased with it and it feels comfortable to him.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad your friend is happy with his new hat Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I just saw somewhere that Costco refills cartridges. We decided to get a laser printer, it wasn't a lot more than an ink jet. It has been going for 4 years now.


In the long run, a laser printer is a much cheaper investment. :thumbup: We might have to look into that.

The refilled cartridges that I recently purchased are not working out very well.

Thank you for your well wishes for our son, Barbara. He has his second track meet this evening and will try the high jump along with the shot put. He is looking forward to this. 

Your raised bed garden looks great!

p15


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Sorry Roni forgot to say how well your son has done .


I totally missed that. Congratulations, Ronie!!!



> Spent ten minutes looking for that chicken ,decided it wasn't yet hatched so back to browsing so thanks Melanie but little help !The socks are coming on great too but just mind you don't put your foot in it .
> Some more Debbie Bliss and Rowan both lace weight Sue .
> You have caught up well Tricia considering you are using a new tablet .


I could send you a couple of mine.  They would keep you busy. 



> Wonderful that the yarn was a match Tanya .Busy times but you will soon be done .


Woo Hoo!!!



> Had a very lazy day .Samuel left and I slept all afternoon .Keeping a nine year old occupied is so much more tiring than when any of mine were nine or the older Gchildren .,the youngest being 10 years older than Nathanael .
> Hope you can make sense of all that .


Made perfect sense out of it. I hope you have reco-operated by now.

Melanie your socks starts look great! :thumbup:

p19


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The hat is completed and gifted. Not as happy with it as I would like. The cotton is very soft to the touch but is not very stretchy. However, my friend seems quite pleased with it and it feels comfortable to him.


It looks good, Tanya. Love the colours.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lovely photos, Bev!!! 

Thanks for the Trekkie translation, Melanie! 

p 23


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We just got home from the hospital. The surgery went well. Apparently some of the appendix inflammation was behind where he had had hernia surgery. Hopefully now that is gone, he will feel better. I did quite a bit of knitting on Peony. I didn't even try SW as the lighting was not the greatest. I have an opportunity to do some knitting today whilst he rests. Looks like another nice day, so maybe I can have a little spell outside doing some more tidying up. In fact, I think we are supposed to have a good weekend so I may get out there again the next couple of days. Our yard waste is picked up on Mondays, so that is incentive to get doing this weekend.
> 
> Sue


Such good news, and I do hope he feels better. Thanks for updating us.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The hat is completed and gifted. Not as happy with it as I would like. The cotton is very soft to the touch but is not very stretchy. However, my friend seems quite pleased with it and it feels comfortable to him.


It looks quite nice on him. I'm sure he appreciated it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Glad to hear I am not the only one who drops / pulls out needles.
> 
> Lovely kelly green Jane. It should make a pretty shawl with those beads.
> 
> ...


I think the intruder did know and thought there would be money, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am so glad the op went smoothly. I hope Paul rest easily and mends quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, the hat is wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I finished mine the other evening. Here are photos of the front and back. There are beads there but they really blend in.


Lovely socks! Those are my favorite colors :thumbup:


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

annweb said:


> As promised ..the socks .The yarn ,Fabel,was really splitty and by the time I had finished I was really fed up of that .


Beautiful socks!
I wonder if you knitted with the yarn the way it comes - in balls - and from the inside out? Or did you rewind it? I love to knit with fabel (from Drops, correct?) and I never had this splitty problem. I never rewind balls or work from the inside out! It can create a problem like this splitting you mentioned.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

kaixixang, you wrote: You'll have 7 single rings per side. Remember to put the tassle on the 5 ds side.

I used the chart just as a pattern and looked at the tatted example and counted the rings from the finished project. Guess this bookmark will be used for larger books...


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Anne ..I had a 100 g and wound off half from the outside .I found bith balls a problem .
Tanya ..special hat with a special model I guess .
Happy dance that all went well with DH Sue .Has he been sent home already ?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Catching up is never ending around here.
> Glad you didn't lose your patterns. I would be devastated if I lost mine. Things that I bought through Ravelry would be in my library but not the freebies of things that I have found on other sites.


The good thing is the pattern's are saved. The bad thing they were stored in folders and when moved to the SD card they did not go into folders or went to the wrong folder. I suspect I now have more than one copy of some patterns. A rainy day project?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> My mother scalded them, too. We didn't have a proper stove to allow singeing. However, the first year that I taught was in a small coastal community in Labrador & they had a wood stove where I boarded. The lady called it "swingeing" & I do remember the stink. It was often salt water duck - too yummy to allow a little smell of burning feather to deter you.


Our stove was gas/propane. We removed the burner grate (where the pan was placed) and turned the flame high.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

tamarque said:


> The hat is completed and gifted. Not as happy with it as I would like. The cotton is very soft to the touch but is not very stretchy. However, my friend seems quite pleased with it and it feels comfortable to him.


Great hat, really like the colors. What's the name of the coton?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. Yes he went home about three hours after the surgery.

Sue


annweb said:


> Anne ..I had a 100 g and wound off half from the outside .I found bith balls a problem .
> Tanya ..special hat with a special model I guess .
> Happy dance that all went well with DH Sue .Has he been sent home already ?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Our internet connection keeps coming and going like the tide. I keep missing bits :thumbdown: Ronie, I have just seen that your going to see the specialist. I do hope he is a help. That is a good idea to have a trial run with the dogs.


Me, too, Ronie.  And, sorry, Norma, that you're having internet problems. That is so irritating.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> As promised ..the socks .The yarn ,Fabel,was really splitty and by the time I had finished I was really fed up of that .


They look great, Ann!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well... after initial elation at having found the perfect yarn & beads for Toni's Winter Wonderland Shawl followed by major disappointment when I realized that I hadn't ordered enough of it & then followed by a series of semi-decisions, decisions, undecisions, anti-deisions, ... I have decided on yarn & beads.
> I am going to call it : Spring Awakens the Winter Wonderland - or something along those lines.
> 
> Toni's KAL starts today!!!!
> Got to get a pic of Dance Macabre clue 3 while the cable is still available so CO is slightly delayed but anxious to get started!!


That's lovely yarn, Jane. I think it's both of us.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam your socks turned out beautiful! I can see your beads and they blend in perfectly with your yarn which is great too!!
> I should get mine done here soon too


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is great news Sue!!! I can hear the relief in your words  We are suppose to have a turn of weather for the better too!!!
> 
> Toni best of luck with your KAL!! I know you will have a blast and everyone will enjoy their shawl/scarfs when done


Ditto from me both to Sue re Paul and also to Toni re the KAL.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Got the front done on my ganseyfied vest. Working on the top part of the back and straps. It's turning out as I had hoped.


Great progress, Bev.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me both to Sue re Paul and also to Toni re the KAL.


Is Toni running her KAL here, or on Ravelry , or somewhere else- or have I missed a link- I have been hunting unsuccessfully?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad your friend is happy with his new hat Tanya.


Me, too, Tanya. I think it looks great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> Lovely socks! Those are my favorite colors :thumbup:


Thank you, Annekeetje!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The good thing is the pattern's are saved. The bad thing they were stored in folders and when moved to the SD card they did not go into folders or went to the wrong folder. I suspect I now have more than one copy of some patterns. A rainy day project?


That is good that you still have them. Better duplicates than none, I guess. Yes, sounds like a great rainy day project, Tricia.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is Toni running her KAL here, or on Ravelry , or somewhere else- or have I missed a link- I have been hunting unsuccessfully?


It's over on Ravelry, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's over on Ravelry, Julie.


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Pam!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Pam!


Group is Knitting in the Loft


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Group is Knitting in the Loft


ah, Thanks Melanie, I had looked unsuccessfully.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> In the long run, a laser printer is a much cheaper investment. :thumbup: We might have to look into that.
> 
> The refilled cartridges that I recently purchased are not working out very well.
> 
> ...


The issue with laser printers is that color ones are very expensive. But it certainly is worth comparing long term costs betw initial price and ongoing cartridge purchases.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie, Linda, Barbara, Toni, Norma, Ann, Annakeetje, Pam--thank you for you comments on the hat. Now to write up the pattern.

Annakeetje--the hat yarn is Knit Picks Shine. It is a Pima Cotton/Modal blend and very soft to the touch. Their colors are very clear and bright.

Tricia--much better to have duplicate copies than none at all. When my computer went down over a year ago, the saved files lost almost all the filing and are still a mess but at least they are there, the ones that got saved. I lost to many files though that still cause me grief.

Working again on the Earl Gray Socks and should finish by tomorrow if I sit still and knit and my eyes hold up. All this knitting in dark colors and smaller needle sizes has really messed them up. Just has them retested as the new glasses were not working and found they had degraded almost half a point. Hate this!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, the hat looks great!!

Sounds like everyone is busy. I think there was something else I was going to respond to, but can't remember.

Cleaning after supper tonight. Gotta run.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, the hat looks great!!
> 
> Sounds like everyone is busy. I think there was something else I was going to respond to, but can't remember.
> 
> Cleaning after supper tonight. Gotta run.


Thanks Bev. Am wondering how the hat will look and fit if/when knit in a different yarn. Maybe something like a merino/bamboo or merino/cotton type blend? Something a bit more stretchy??? As is, the hat will be great for a night cap or a summer hat. It has great structure.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Pam, that sounds like a fun night and at one time I really liked Janis Joplin. I have an old album( remember those?) in a box somewhere. 

Funny cartoon Melanie. Got a good chuckle from that one. 

Glad you made it home safely Tania. 

Ann your socks turned out great. Sorry the yarn gave you some trouble. I see you did the beads all the way down to the heel. Are they comfortable enough to wear?

Julie, hope the people got over to help you with the water. We just had a water situation yesterday, and were without for only a day. But it sure does make one appreciate how much we rely on having it always readily there. 

Jane, love the yarn and beads you have landed on for Toni's KAL. I thought I had some fingering in light blue, but it is lace weight and not enough. Not sure what I will do now. Probably should have checked things out 2 weeks ago! 

DFL, hope you had fun enjoying your last fling in FL. 
37


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lost--found

I don't know if I like this pattern, but the construction is fascinating.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay! my beads came in and they will work! Miyuki glass triangle beads in yellow with green lining. They look better in real life than in the photo. I am about a third of the way through clue 2 and clue 3 came out last night. Clue 3 has the beads. There are a total of four clues.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! my beads came in and they will work! Miyuki glass triangle beads in yellow with green lining. They look better in real life than in the photo. I am about a third of the way through clue 2 and clue 3 came out last night. Clue 3 has the beads. There are a total of four clues.


Those beads look great with that yarn, Melanie.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad to hear I am not the only one who drops / pulls out needles.
> 
> Lovely kelly green Jane. It should make a pretty shawl with those beads.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie! I will make a J-Hook with a paper clip I have.. I need it to be the same size as or as close to the same size as the needle I am using. I am going to look into those cable needles because I am really loving the look of cables 

Tanya your hat looks so great on him! He has the perfect shaped head for that kind of hat!! I love it 

Bev it sounds like your vest is moving along very quickly!

Toni, Ann meant you.. my son isn't doing track he has been out of high school for a long time.. How did your workshop go? I hope you have several there to knit your shawl.. I love the one I have!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ann. Yes he went home about three hours after the surgery.
> 
> Sue


That is great!!! I hope he rests well and gets his strength back very quickly and easily


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> Beautiful socks!
> I wonder if you knitted with the yarn the way it comes - in balls - and from the inside out? Or did you rewind it? I love to knit with fabel (from Drops, correct?) and I never had this splitty problem. I never rewind balls or work from the inside out! It can create a problem like this splitting you mentioned.


Thanks for the tip Annekeetje!! I have never heard that but really have often wondered if it made a difference. I guess I will stop trying to find that middle  and save my ball winder for the hanks of yarn


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Annekeetje said:


> kaixixang, you wrote: You'll have 7 single rings per side. Remember to put the tassle on the 5 ds side.
> I used the chart just as a pattern and looked at the tatted example and counted the rings from the finished project. Guess this bookmark will be used for larger books...


The pattern and example for the center have 16 center rings staggered between the right and left chains. I'm not criticizing at all...once you get going, make sure your double-ring and single rings have enough 1st row rings to work correctly. I counted every three on your center section...and the double, single will end up correctly with a double-ring at the end as you've currently worked it. I'm pleasantly surprised to find out that the count works out the same whether you're shuttle- or needle- tatting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that yarn with those beads are a great match! 

I didn't get any knitting done today.. My hubby came home early from work and too me to breakfast and then I needed to go off to work.. I am so bushed.. I must be getting soft LOL 3 days has me dragging at the end of the week.. when I use to work well over 40 hours a week and it didn't seem to bother me  I'll toughen up.. LOL

thanks Norma I will be happy to just get something for comfort at this point! but I think he will be able to help me.. I have taken clients to him and he seemed like a really nice Dr. 

Well I need to go and help get dinner ready!! hubby does a great job but likes us to cook together


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Peony after the completion of another colour. I made some good,progress on it this morning. Just two more colours to do.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, I am loving those beads with that yarn.

Sue, those colors are working out wonderfully in Peony.

Tanya, I saved the Stephen West jacket. I, like you, love the construction.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony after the completion of another colour. I made some good,progress on it this morning. Just two more colours to do.
> 
> Sue


Looks great, Sue.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> The pattern and example for the center have 16 center rings staggered between the right and left chains. I'm not criticizing at all...once you get going, make sure your double-ring and single rings have enough 1st row rings to work correctly. I counted every three on your center section...and the double, single will end up correctly with a double-ring at the end as you've currently worked it. I'm pleasantly surprised to find out that the count works out the same whether you're shuttle- or needle- tatting.


For the second (outside) row it works out perfectly. I passed the second short end (side?) and it looks good. 
I had to count the rings from the photo because I couldn't download the PDF pattern. It says on the site: "I am still sorting out the blog entries for my free patterns, so there willl still be patterns that are not accessible. My apologies."

I am not familiar with needle tatting, but I know with shuttle tatting there are so many different techniques. I would like to know and learn if needle tatting has the same techniques.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I didn't get any knitting done today.. My hubby came home early from work and too me to breakfast
> 
> Well I need to go and help get dinner ready!! hubby does a great job but likes us to cook together


I think you should keep this husband


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I think you should keep this husband


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, that sounds like a fun night and at one time I really liked Janis Joplin. I have an old album( remember those?) in a box somewhere.
> 
> Funny cartoon Melanie. Got a good chuckle from that one.
> 
> ...


We know now, for certain which meter is mine, Watercare was wrong, the Plumber was right- So it will have to be recalculated, be interesting to see what the result is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those beads look great with that yarn, Melanie.


They do, indeed!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx Ronie. The hat does look good on him.

Bev--Glad you like the Stephen West pattern construction, too. I don't think it would be a hard one to do but lots of interest/fun. 

Caryn--thanx. Drive home was uneventful and took it easy today. Got an hour in the garden and discovered the Spinach has finally come up. Cannot believe it took 3 weeks!!!!! Maybe there is some hope for the peas, also. Got the hat finished and picked up the socks again. So lots of good stuff today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, those beads do look good! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your Peony really looks prettier and prettier. I am going to have to knit one!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> We know now, for certain which meter is mine, Watercare was wrong, the Plumber was right- So it will have to be recalculated, be interesting to see what the result is.


Progress!!????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Annekeetje said:


> For the second (outside) row it works out perfectly. I passed the second short end (side?) and it looks good.
> I had to count the rings from the photo because I couldn't download the PDF pattern. It says on the site: "I am still sorting out the blog entries for my free patterns, so there willl still be patterns that are not accessible. My apologies."
> 
> I am not familiar with needle tatting, but I know with shuttle tatting there are so many different techniques. I would like to know and learn if needle tatting has the same techniques.


[email protected] is the originator's email...but I have put the website at the bottom of my just created PDF of her file. I'm teaching this pattern and not charging for any free patterns. And I'm honoring her by not leaving off her reference URL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Progress!!????


Slow, but yes, progress!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Last of the 1st pattern photos below.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--beautiful bead/yarn combo

Karen--your tatting work is beautiful and you are taking people thru this process so well.

Sue--your Peony is a great simple but showy project. Good choice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Last of the 1st pattern photos below.


It looks great, Karen!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, glad to hear that the operation went well and Paul is home and resting. Hope he recovers quickly.

Ronie, I have lost that back cable stitch a couple of times too. It is a tricky one and I really have slowed down with that one to make sure it stays on the cable needle!

Melanie, I will have to look into getting one of those j needles. I don't think I have seen one, but then again, I haven't looked.

Bev, sounds like you are making good progress with your vest.. Looking forward to seeing pictures soon. 

The hat looks super Tanya and it fits your friend nicely. 
Yay, for your spinach sprouting! I haven't gotten mine in yet. Maybe today. I hope it's not too late.

Very pretty beads, Melanie and they go perfectly with that very pretty yarn!

Sue, the Peony is looking super. Love how the colors are working.

Oh, great Julie. I am so glad it is working in your favor. Does sound like some progress is being made!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Karen--your tatting work is beautiful and you are taking people thru this process so well.


I don't believe in publishing every photo all at once. Just like it takes all y'all time to do those knit shawls...I don't like to see all rows in a YouTube effect if I cannot view YouTube. And I only have a 256MB card in THIS camera (it will not take my 2GB SD cards). Even though I'm able to use them without the camera...I do accept that there is something in my eventual future that I can load like I do the lower memory card.


Lurker 2 said:


> It looks great, Karen!


And I'll thank both you and tamarque now...I tried my best to not overwhelm with the number of photos...

But, jscaplen, I did pick the easiest of the projects. I'm only going to show the completed new snowflake...not all the steps I had to use to get it. The 1st method that someone showed with the instructions from Handy Hands for the circle closure is what you have to use for the center clover-leaf (or 6-circles). The method I used for Two by Two only works for that style stitching.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We know now, for certain which meter is mine, Watercare was wrong, the Plumber was right- So it will have to be recalculated, be interesting to see what the result is.


Oh, Julie, praying for a much less amount owed.

Karen, great pictures. Lovely tatting and finished project.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Karen, that project looks great.

Good to hear the water meter issue is progressing Julie.

Thanks for the compliments on my beads. I am so happy they will work out. I ordered online (no current catalog lying around) and we all know about monitor color presentation.

I found a dropped stitch on the Socks yesterday. Sigh. It is way down in the central motif, back where I had the dropped needle problem (I think, could be on an earlier row) so laddering down is not an option. I have a locking stitch marker on it and will try to repair with a scrap of yarn after completion.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's a chance for all y'all to use some beads...size will depend on thread choice.

http://www.be-stitched.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/allison.pdf

(Ronie --> You'll be getting this download through another tab and server...NOT Knitting Paradise's server. I'm just providing the link to direct download from Be-Stitched.com).


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Last of the 1st pattern photos below.


Karen, excellent photos for all the steps for learning tatting. I am bookmarking this whole session in case I ever decide to try. And your finished project is a beauty!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Here's a chance for all y'all to use some beads...size will depend on thread choice.
> 
> http://www.be-stitched.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/allison.pdf
> 
> (Ronie --> You'll be getting this download through another tab and server...NOT Knitting Paradise's server. I'm just providing the link to direct download from Be-Stitched.com).


Wow...this is what I what I had in mind to make...I want an edging for a dress to make my little darling granddaughter. I am assuming that these type of edgings can be made separate and then whipped onto the edge of something.

I am still alive...only 7 days until the packing is done and the truck is here...worked last night on a stitch motif I found and seeing if it works...sometimes these patterns look wonderful, but not so much if done in some other yarn...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Wow...this is what I what I had in mind to make...I want an edging for a dress to make my little darling granddaughter. I am assuming that these type of edgings can be made separate and then whipped onto the edge of something.
> 
> I am still alive...only 7 days until the packing is done and the truck is here...worked last night on a stitch motif I found and seeing if it works...sometimes these patterns look wonderful, but not so much if done in some other yarn...


This is easier than the previous bookmark. I'll try to go every-other for challenge and ease. There is the instructor and one shuttle tatter who are up to the high-end projects. I haven't chosen the 1/4 inch thread leaving patterns because I don't want to leave THAT much free. When I start clipping threads...'nuff said?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Karen, that project looks great.
> 
> Good to hear the water meter issue is progressing Julie.
> 
> ...


My sympathies for that dropped stitch. I did that yesterday. Working right along and feeling good about the center motif when there it was, like a primed nipple sitting out there--a dropped stitch that pushed to the surface. Ugh! I thought I had knit 2 tog by mistake when I was missing a stitch as I could not see anything dropped, but 12 rows later, there is was. Fortunately sock rows are short and it was at the beginning of my knitting day so the eyes were not that strained yet.

Let me forewarn you about the toe decreases. It is like jumping rope and chewing gum at the same time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, your shawls are beautiful!

Sue, the Peony is really coming along very nicely. Those colors go so well together.

Fun photo, Bev! The contrast with the light and shadow is amazing.

p24


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You are so organized, DFL! (I know I have said that before - very impressive - someday I'll get there.  )

Barbara, your yard is gorgeous! It is so different from anything we see around here in Minnesota with the cornfields. 

p27


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, that crochet site is incredible! She sure knows how to have fun with colors.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We know now, for certain which meter is mine, Watercare was wrong, the Plumber was right- So it will have to be recalculated, be interesting to see what the result is.


Being without water is no fun. We used to keep gallon jugs in the basement for times when storms kicked out the electricity. We had our own well pump that was electric operated. The jugs let us flush the toilets at least.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Here's a chance for all y'all to use some beads...size will depend on thread choice.
> 
> http://www.be-stitched.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/allison.pdf
> 
> (Ronie --> You'll be getting this download through another tab and server...NOT Knitting Paradise's server. I'm just providing the link to direct download from Be-Stitched.com).


That edge stitch is so pretty. Thank you for your great illustrations.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> You are so organized, DFL! (I know I have said that before - very impressive - someday I'll get there.  )
> 
> Barbara, your yard is gorgeous! It is so different from anything we see around here in Minnesota with the cornfields.
> 
> p27


Thank you, Toni! My husband really takes the time to keep everything groomed, fertilized and trimmed. One of our neighbors said we should have weddings in the backyard. It would have to be a small one! When everything is in bloom I'll post a picture.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Last of the 1st pattern photos below.


Caren, very pretty. I still want to try this. Hopefully when it gets to hot to work with larger items of yarn I can.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Melanie!! I do appreciate him and we work very well together  I'm so sorry about that dropped stitch.. I'd darn it in instead of going all the way back... there is so much going on with the patterns that it will blend in nicely anyway! 

Sue your Peony is looking beautiful. I love the colors and the way it is working up.. it almost looks like it wouldn't need any blocking! 

Julie I do hope that the situation is in your favor! and finally resolved for good very soon!

Karen it still downloaded itself automatically... It is how Adobe does things now.. or its firefox I'm not sure.. but it is frustrating.. On the positive side it is a very pretty edging and one worth keeping


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I will get very far with my socks today I might even finish them!! but I don't know how long the toe will take. I also have the scarf/shawl to finish.. and my tatting which is working up very well... 

Enjoy your Saturday everyone.. I'll check back in with you later!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Tanya, that crochet site is incredible! She sure knows how to have fun with colors.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Here is one that all y'all may want to do in worsted or size 3 cotton for trivets...even that hemp twine might be a possibility if you get the yarn tatting needles.
> 
> Think of this as a variant on the corner work of knitting/crochet in different colors...without the complication of color clash or pattern being obscured due to cable-work.


OH, wow! Beaded snowflake! This is fantastic! I know what I'm going to TRY to do for my quilt groups Christmas swap this year.

Thank you, Karen, I'm still trying to get caught up with reading and will find my needles today and start the bookmark. I haven't done much needle tatting so it will be slow going.

I have a nasty cold that just won't quit. The worst part is I can think clearly--not that my thinking was ever all that clear!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Socks start. Looks like I need to frog the first one. Whether the small circumference or yarn or dpn, it took a while to get stitches even.

Did anyone make knee'hi's?

I starated with US 3 and after 3 repeats will change to US 2 then change to US size 1 about ankle or heel gussett. 

Interesting the color variation in these 2 skeins but it is subtle.

ETA that took a while. Need to figure out where the pics are going.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Got toe #1 done and tore it back to the spot before the decreases. Found the sock painfully tight and the pattern too short even tho I added some extra rows. Now redoing with even more extra rows and have decided the decreases need to be done in an offset way to control the shaping for my strange feet. Seemed I needed to see how the pattern worked in order to see what corrections were needed. Very annoying. It means I cannot even begin to consider Toni's KAL today.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I am reading 'It Itches" by Franklin Habit, a book of knitting cartoons, and thought I would share one of them since all of us here know about the magic of blocking.


 :XD:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning, Everyone. As I've been at great pains to tell you, I don't crochet, but look at what I just finished!!! How I came to do this and its ultimate destination is a good story -- so here goes. We have a younger woman in our community who started crochetting about 1 1/2 years ago. She took to it as they say like a Duck to Water. Not only is she adventuresome but incredibly creative; however, she doesn't work from patterns. Awhile back, one of you enablers posted a Ravelry link for a crochetted shawl called "Mine Once More." When I check it out, I thought she might like it so downloaded the pattern and when I read it through I realized that it is wonderfully written with both textual direction and graphs. Naturally, I printed it out for her and when I gave it to her last Monday she fell in love with it. So we sat down and I encouraged her to read the text then look at the graphs until she "got it." When I got home from Town on Tuesday there was a message on the phone saying that she had and was up to row 9. Well, I was surprised because the yarn we had chosen for her was still sitting on my sofa. Because I consider my crocheting skills weak I had decided to work this one with her, but since it seems she had already started, I grabbed my yarn and off to the races I went. I just finished this and only found out yesterday that she was playing around with scrap yarn and was now "ready to start." Oh well.....

In the meantime, I learned that another one of the women in the valley who has been fighting a rare form of cancer is going to start a stem cell replacement treatment next month which will keep her in isolation for 3-4 months. So I decided that this shawl might be nice for her since it is light weight and very cuddly. So that is were it is going.

So, the old saying about killing 2 birds with one stone may be once again seen. But in this case, maybe it is 3 birds since I actually finished a whole crochet project with the right number of stitches (or should I say chains) and was able to work through the pattern.

Now for the particulars: 
Pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mine-once-more
Yardage: 708 yds, roughly 8 ozs
Yarn: Jessan Trio, made in Holland and in my stash for at least 20 years, 95% acrylic and 5% wool.
Used both H and G hooks.

I don't think I'm going to block this because I don't want to reduce the cuddly factor at all and it looks good to my eye, as is.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, beautiful tatting :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that is a lovely story :thumbup: and a gorgeous shawl. Brilliant!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Last of the 1st pattern photos below.


Karen -- this is great. Nicely illustrated.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Which generation?
> Nice gift.


It wasn't an I-Pod, my mistake, it is a generic MP3 player. No idea about generation and still have not figured out how to download to it. One of these days.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks great, Karen!


Ditto!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, praying for a much less amount owed.


Me, too, Julie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Socks start. Looks like I need to frog the first one. Whether the small circumference or yarn or dpn, it took a while to get stitches even.
> 
> Did anyone make knee'hi's?
> 
> ...


Very pretty Tricia. What yarn are you using?

It really does take some trial and error customizing the socks to our uniquely shaped gams.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Melanie!! I do appreciate him and we work very well together  I'm so sorry about that dropped stitch.. I'd darn it in instead of going all the way back... there is so much going on with the patterns that it will blend in nicely anyway!


I agree, Melanie. It probably wouldn't show at all with this busy pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. As I've been at great pains to tell you, I don't crochet, but look at what I just finished!!! How I came to do this and its ultimate destination is a good story -- so here goes. We have a younger woman in our community who started crochetting about 1 1/2 years ago. She took to it as they say like a Duck to Water. Not only is she adventuresome but incredibly creative; however, she doesn't work from patterns. Awhile back, one of you enablers posted a Ravelry link for a crochetted shawl called "Mine Once More." When I check it out, I thought she might like it so downloaded the pattern and when I read it through I realized that it is wonderfully written with both textual direction and graphs. Naturally, I printed it out for her and when I gave it to her last Monday she fell in love with it. So we sat down and I encouraged her to read the text then look at the graphs until she "got it." When I got home from Town on Tuesday there was a message on the phone saying that she had and was up to row 9. Well, I was surprised because the yarn we had chosen for her was still sitting on my sofa. Because I consider my crocheting skills weak I had decided to work this one with her, but since it seems she had already started, I grabbed my yarn and off to the races I went. I just finished this and only found out yesterday that she was playing around with scrap yarn and was now "ready to start." Oh well.....
> 
> In the meantime, I learned that another one of the women in the valley who has been fighting a rare form of cancer is going to start a stem cell replacement treatment next month which will keep her in isolation for 3-4 months. So I decided that this shawl might be nice for her since it is light weight and very cuddly. So that is were it is going.
> 
> ...


Not shabby for a 'non-crocheter!' Are you selling yourself short, m' dear? :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Socks start. Looks like I need to frog the first one. Whether the small circumference or yarn or dpn, it took a while to get stitches even.
> 
> Did anyone make knee'hi's?
> 
> ...


Great start, Tricia!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony after the completion of another colour. I made some good,progress on it this morning. Just two more colours to do.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Last of the 1st pattern photos below.


Lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Belle, that is a lovely story :thumbup: and a gorgeous shawl. Brilliant!


Ditto from me, Belle, on all of that!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Very pretty Tricia. What yarn are you using?
> 
> It really does take some trial and error customizing the socks to our uniquely shaped gams.


A Step Above in Prarie. A #1 weight tweed looking yarn.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. As I've been at great pains to tell you, I don't crochet, but look at what I just finished!!! How I came to do this and its ultimate destination is a good story -- so here goes. We have a younger woman in our community who started crochetting about 1 1/2 years ago. She took to it as they say like a Duck to Water. Not only is she adventuresome but incredibly creative; however, she doesn't work from patterns. Awhile back, one of you enablers posted a Ravelry link for a crochetted shawl called "Mine Once More." When I check it out, I thought she might like it so downloaded the pattern and when I read it through I realized that it is wonderfully written with both textual direction and graphs. Naturally, I printed it out for her and when I gave it to her last Monday she fell in love with it. So we sat down and I encouraged her to read the text then look at the graphs until she "got it." When I got home from Town on Tuesday there was a message on the phone saying that she had and was up to row 9. Well, I was surprised because the yarn we had chosen for her was still sitting on my sofa. Because I consider my crocheting skills weak I had decided to work this one with her, but since it seems she had already started, I grabbed my yarn and off to the races I went. I just finished this and only found out yesterday that she was playing around with scrap yarn and was now "ready to start." Oh well.....
> 
> In the meantime, I learned that another one of the women in the valley who has been fighting a rare form of cancer is going to start a stem cell replacement treatment next month which will keep her in isolation for 3-4 months. So I decided that this shawl might be nice for her since it is light weight and very cuddly. So that is were it is going.
> 
> ...


Belle, this is stunning! Checked Ravelry and it is already in my library. Thanks!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. As I've been at great pains to tell you, I don't crochet, but look at what I just finished!!! How I came to do this and its ultimate destination is a good story --


Beautiful. Now you can crochet. I learned sitting on my bed with a pattern on one side and "how to" book on the other. Sounds like this is a good tutorial pattern.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Not shabby for a 'non-crocheter!' Are you selling yourself short, m' dear? :thumbup:


Probably since I come from a family of crocheters. But of course as a teenager I decided that I would be different and choose knitting. But I have to admit, every so often I get the urge. But then I remember why I love knitting so much more. Not to mention that now with arthritis becoming a part of my hand's life, crochet is hurtful whereas knitting isn't.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had an enjoyable morning, flower arranging at church. Here is one of my creations. I especially enjoy it when there are plenty of flowers available so it is not the end of the world if you break a stem.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, glad to hear that the operation went well and Paul is home and resting. Hope he recovers quickly.
> 
> Ronie, I have lost that back cable stitch a couple of times too. It is a tricky one and I really have slowed down with that one to make sure it stays on the cable needle!
> 
> ...


Slow, but yes it feels like progress, have to wait till Monday to contact the company.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, praying for a much less amount owed.
> 
> Karen, great pictures. Lovely tatting and finished project.


Bev! thanks, waiting till Monday to contact the company.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Being without water is no fun. We used to keep gallon jugs in the basement for times when storms kicked out the electricity. We had our own well pump that was electric operated. The jugs let us flush the toilets at least.


At least it has not come to that as yet! But I do keep a couple of large storage bottles of water for emergencies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Melanie!! I do appreciate him and we work very well together  I'm so sorry about that dropped stitch.. I'd darn it in instead of going all the way back... there is so much going on with the patterns that it will blend in nicely anyway!
> 
> Sue your Peony is looking beautiful. I love the colors and the way it is working up.. it almost looks like it wouldn't need any blocking!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ronie, so do I!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had an enjoyable morning, flower arranging at church. Here is one of my creations. I especially enjoy it when there are plenty of flowers available so it is not the end of the world if you break a stem.
> 
> Sue


That's beautiful, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. As I've been at great pains to tell you, I don't crochet, but look at what I just finished!!! How I came to do this and its ultimate destination is a good story -- so here goes. We have a younger woman in our community who started crochetting about 1 1/2 years ago. She took to it as they say like a Duck to Water. Not only is she adventuresome but incredibly creative; however, she doesn't work from patterns. Awhile back, one of you enablers posted a Ravelry link for a crochetted shawl called "Mine Once More." When I check it out, I thought she might like it so downloaded the pattern and when I read it through I realized that it is wonderfully written with both textual direction and graphs. Naturally, I printed it out for her and when I gave it to her last Monday she fell in love with it. So we sat down and I encouraged her to read the text then look at the graphs until she "got it." When I got home from Town on Tuesday there was a message on the phone saying that she had and was up to row 9. Well, I was surprised because the yarn we had chosen for her was still sitting on my sofa. Because I consider my crocheting skills weak I had decided to work this one with her, but since it seems she had already started, I grabbed my yarn and off to the races I went. I just finished this and only found out yesterday that she was playing around with scrap yarn and was now "ready to start." Oh well.....
> 
> In the meantime, I learned that another one of the women in the valley who has been fighting a rare form of cancer is going to start a stem cell replacement treatment next month which will keep her in isolation for 3-4 months. So I decided that this shawl might be nice for her since it is light weight and very cuddly. So that is were it is going.
> 
> ...


You do such beautiful work, Belle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Julie.


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had an enjoyable morning, flower arranging at church. Here is one of my creations. I especially enjoy it when there are plenty of flowers available so it is not the end of the world if you break a stem.
> 
> Sue


Wish our flower arrangers at church had your skills, Sue! Beautiful!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> A Step Above in Prarie. A #1 weight tweed looking yarn.


thanx. will look it up


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Interesting colorway Tricia. I am looking forward to seeing it worked up.

Beautiful Belle! You friend will find much love in that shawl.

Pretty flower arrangement Sue. 

No knitting so far today but I am working on a pair of denim shorts that are way too big. I think the size tag was sewn onto the wrong pair as I can put them on over another pair of denim shorts and still have room. They were a gift and the store did not have any more on hand and by the time I received them they were on clearance so not worth much. But as I can sew I decided to take them apart and re-work them using a favorite (existing) pair as a 'pattern'. I have to hem the legs (they are pinned) and attach the waist-band (after some modifications) and then I will have another pair of shorts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Probably since I come from a family of crocheters. But of course as a teenager I decided that I would be different and choose knitting. But I have to admit, every so often I get the urge. But then I remember why I love knitting so much more. Not to mention that now with arthritis becoming a part of my hand's life, crochet is hurtful whereas knitting isn't.


I can relate totally. When I injured my hand years ago I could not crochet for many years. Even now, the imbalance in my hand makes crocheting difficult and I need to take frequent breaks. The hat I just completed was slow going, not only because of the strand color work, but because of stress in the hand itself. So I do it sparingly and am much slower than I used to be. I still like to crochet but knitting is much easier on the body and I also like the knit fabric great deal.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Interesting colorway Tricia. I am looking forward to seeing it worked up.
> 
> Beautiful Belle! You friend will find much love in that shawl.
> 
> ...


Takes me back to my youth watching my mother pulling waistbands apart and reseaming things that never fit me. My mother was a big sewer and I learned very young altho I gave it up forever ago. Much prefer knitwear.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--beautiful flower arrangement. All the little things we get to learn about each other's skills and interest. Nice.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely yarn and beads Melanie .Pretty flower arrangement Sue .I love your crocheted shawl Belle .
Julie ...the water people should pay compensation for all the stress and worry .Worth a letter .
I made a silly mistake over on Toni's KAL .Didn't really read the return rows ,presumed they were all knit and have returned to row 6. I Had previously read the instructions which is a novelty for me .Searching for my brain .
Not long now DFL .Is excitement building ?


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I am so glad to be back. I was really sick with a cold and double ear infections. This particular cold puts people down for at least a week and I was down for two with it. I've never had one so bad. Anyway, it's gone and I'm back!


Ear infections are no fun! I just got over one--mostly--it's still plugged a bit so I can't really hear. But the funny part was when I went to the dr., she told me adults don't usually get ear infections, just children. So, I took that to mean that I'm in my second childhood for better or worse.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Had an enjoyable morning, flower arranging at church. Here is one of my creations. I especially enjoy it when there are plenty of flowers available so it is not the end of the world if you break a stem.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous arrangement! You are so multi-talented!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Lovely yarn and beads Melanie .Pretty flower arrangement Sue .I love your crocheted shawl Belle .
> Julie ...the water people should pay compensation for all the stress and worry .Worth a letter .
> I made a silly mistake over on Toni's KAL .Didn't really read the return rows ,presumed they were all knit and have returned to row 6. I Had previously read the instructions which is a novelty for me .Searching for my brain .
> Not long now DFL .Is excitement building ?


That is definitely a thought, Ann!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> Ear infections are no fun! I just got over one--mostly--it's still plugged a bit so I can't really hear. But the funny part was when I went to the dr., she told me adults don't usually get ear infections, just children. So, I took that to mean that I'm in my second childhood for better or worse.


Just your youthful spirit acting up.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Here's a chance for all y'all to use some beads...size will depend on thread choice.
> 
> http://www.be-stitched.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/allison.pdf
> 
> (Ronie --> You'll be getting this download through another tab and server...NOT Knitting Paradise's server. I'm just providing the link to direct download from Be-Stitched.com).


This is a very cute pattern. I have not tatted a lot with beads, just some owl earrings and little snowflake earrings, both with beads. Looking forward working with beads again but I'll finish my bookmark first.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Here's a chance for all y'all to use some beads...size will depend on thread choice.
> 
> http://www.be-stitched.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/allison.pdf
> 
> (Ronie --> You'll be getting this download through another tab and server...NOT Knitting Paradise's server. I'm just providing the link to direct download from Be-Stitched.com).


BTW I love how your bookmark turned out in one color. My next one will be in one color too.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. As I've been at great pains to tell you, I don't crochet, but look at what I just finished!!! How I came to do this and its ultimate destination is a good story -- so here goes. We have a younger woman in our community who started crochetting about 1 1/2 years ago. She took to it as they say like a Duck to Water. Not only is she adventuresome but incredibly creative; however, she doesn't work from patterns. Awhile back, one of you enablers posted a Ravelry link for a crochetted shawl called "Mine Once More." When I check it out, I thought she might like it so downloaded the pattern and when I read it through I realized that it is wonderfully written with both textual direction and graphs. Naturally, I printed it out for her and when I gave it to her last Monday she fell in love with it. So we sat down and I encouraged her to read the text then look at the graphs until she "got it." When I got home from Town on Tuesday there was a message on the phone saying that she had and was up to row 9. Well, I was surprised because the yarn we had chosen for her was still sitting on my sofa. Because I consider my crocheting skills weak I had decided to work this one with her, but since it seems she had already started, I grabbed my yarn and off to the races I went. I just finished this and only found out yesterday that she was playing around with scrap yarn and was now "ready to start." Oh well.....
> 
> In the meantime, I learned that another one of the women in the valley who has been fighting a rare form of cancer is going to start a stem cell replacement treatment next month which will keep her in isolation for 3-4 months. So I decided that this shawl might be nice for her since it is light weight and very cuddly. So that is were it is going.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous shawl!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie

Sue


Ronie said:


> That is great!!! I hope he rests well and gets his strength back very quickly and easily


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. I like his it is working out. I gave enough leftover single balls in various colours for at least a couple more of these.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Melanie, I am loving those beads with that yarn.
> 
> Sue, those colors are working out wonderfully in Peony.
> 
> Tanya, I saved the Stephen West jacket. I, like you, love the construction.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, I am glad that this is straightened out. Hopefully you will be due a refund and not have to wait a long time for resolution, and an apology.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> We know now, for certain which meter is mine, Watercare was wrong, the Plumber was right- So it will have to be recalculated, be interesting to see what the result is.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, it is an easy knit and good stash buster.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, your Peony really looks prettier and prettier. I am going to have to knit one!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Looks great, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Karen, that looks beautiful. I am certainly going to have to try ratting sometime.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> Last of the 1st pattern photos below.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Melanie--beautiful bead/yarn combo
> 
> Karen--your tatting work is beautiful and you are taking people thru this process so well.
> 
> Sue--your Peony is a great simple but showy project. Good choice.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. He is taking it easy. He was just supervising this afternoon whilst I did some pruning with my GS helping to pull down a couple of dead trees. I rewarded myself with sitting down and knitting the final row of SW. Hopefully I will get it bound off this evening.

I like how Peony is turning out. I will definitely knit some more as I have an abundant supply of leftover single balls in so many colours.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, glad to hear that the operation went well and Paul is home and resting. Hope he recovers quickly.
> 
> Ronie, I have lost that back cable stitch a couple of times too. It is a tricky one and I really have slowed down with that one to make sure it stays on the cable needle!
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your dropped stitch, Melanie. I had a similar problem in chart 2 of SW. Fortunately it did not affect later rows, so I marked it and will fix after I bind off, which will hopefully be tonight.

Sue



MissMelba said:


> Karen, that project looks great.
> 
> Good to hear the water meter issue is progressing Julie.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> Jane, your shawls are beautiful!
> 
> Sue, the Peony is really coming along very nicely. Those colors go so well together.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, that is a beautiful shawl. For someone who doesn't crochet, that is really good.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. As I've been at great pains to tell you, I don't crochet, but look at what I just finished!!! How I came to do this and its ultimate destination is a good story -- so here goes. We have a younger woman in our community who started crochetting about 1 1/2 years ago. She took to it as they say like a Duck to Water. Not only is she adventuresome but incredibly creative; however, she doesn't work from patterns. Awhile back, one of you enablers posted a Ravelry link for a crochetted shawl called "Mine Once More." When I check it out, I thought she might like it so downloaded the pattern and when I read it through I realized that it is wonderfully written with both textual direction and graphs. Naturally, I printed it out for her and when I gave it to her last Monday she fell in love with it. So we sat down and I encouraged her to read the text then look at the graphs until she "got it." When I got home from Town on Tuesday there was a message on the phone saying that she had and was up to row 9. Well, I was surprised because the yarn we had chosen for her was still sitting on my sofa. Because I consider my crocheting skills weak I had decided to work this one with her, but since it seems she had already started, I grabbed my yarn and off to the races I went. I just finished this and only found out yesterday that she was playing around with scrap yarn and was now "ready to start." Oh well.....
> 
> In the meantime, I learned that another one of the women in the valley who has been fighting a rare form of cancer is going to start a stem cell replacement treatment next month which will keep her in isolation for 3-4 months. So I decided that this shawl might be nice for her since it is light weight and very cuddly. So that is were it is going.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. I really enjoyed it. Usually there are two in my group, and our turn comes about every five weeks or so, but the other gal was gone for the weekend. Doing it alone was fun as I could do my own thing. We usually do two arrangements (matching ones) for inside the sanctuary and another one for the narthex, so I did all three myself this morning. It helped that there was an abundance of flowers available. I used to belong to a Garden club until I went back to work and Amy's illnesses kept me so busy, and had to drop out of that and my church Flower guild other than at Christmas and Eastertime, but now I am back regularly in the flower guild and really enjoying working with the flowers, although I have to admit I don't grow many myself now. I used to be a slave to my garden, out first thing in the morning watering and weeding, but that stopped when I went back to work. If we had moved into this house within the last fifteen years rather than when we did in '88, we would have had barely any plants. We planted a lot over the early years, and the birds generously dropped a lot of seeds, so sometimes it looks like a jungle and is hard to keep up with. The last few days I have been pruning a lot, but there is a lot to do still.

Sue quote=Miss Pam]That's beautiful, Sue! [/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Wish our flower arrangers at church had your skills, Sue! Beautiful!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You do such beautiful work, Belle!


Thanks Julie -- must admit that I'm a bit proud of this one.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I can relate totally. When I injured my hand years ago I could not crochet for many years. Even now, the imbalance in my hand makes crocheting difficult and I need to take frequent breaks. The hat I just completed was slow going, not only because of the strand color work, but because of stress in the hand itself. So I do it sparingly and am much slower than I used to be. I still like to crochet but knitting is much easier on the body and I also like the knit fabric great deal.


Thanks Tanya. I don't think I commented on the hat. At first I was surprised at its boldness since I thought it was a night cap, but when I saw it on your friend, it just looked perfect.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you all for welcoming me back so graciously. I really appreciate it.

By the way, if I haven't mentioned it yet, I'm going to be a great grandma for the second time! I'm very happy about it, but am really WAY too young(!).


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sue, hope all is well with your DH. Am sending healing thoughts his way.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Bev, you'll have to teach the new DIL how to knit. You can't have a woman in the family that doesn't know how to knit, with all the rest of you so talented.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Melba, I got a kick out of the cartoon. I think I'd have to give up knitting if I did that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Didn't have time to drop in all day so I have fallen even further behind. Want to share some patterns - then I might hit the hay.

Free until April 22
Quill Eyelet Cowls by Mandy Kinne
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quill-eyelet-cowls

Ethereal Wrap by Evelyn A. Clark
http://www.skacelknitting.com/Lace-Ball-100-Ethereal-Wrap/

Spring Is Coming! by Lyudmyla Vayner
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-is-coming-3
Just a lace stitch pattern but looks like it could be easily incorporated into a scarf.

Patons Lace and Cable Cardigan
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/lace-and-cable-cardigan.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016-04-16-MothersDay


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lost my post.

Belle, love your crochet shawl. Gorgeous.

Ufoquilter, hope you feel better soon.

Tricia, great start on the socks. 

Sue, your flower arrangement looks great!

Congrats, Dodie, on soon becoming a grandma the second time.  And yes, as soon as she shows any interest, there will be multiple teachers.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ann, your socks are really lovely. I like the way you did the beads, but are they all the way down to the end of the heel? Or is that the front, can't tell.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Tanya, that sounds like you had a nice respite from the program with the 2 gentlemen. What a nice feeling to have opened up the world for the one and bringing back memories of childhood for the other.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane, the yarn and beads are wonderful. As Toni said, it will be a Spring Wonderland, or words to that effect!

Marijuana here is not against the law. There's a shop on the border with Idaho that has people coming from Utah, Idaho, Nevada and Arizona. The shop owner said he saw one license plate from NY, which he thinks is the farthest so far. It's only been on sale since Jan 1 this year, but shop owners in the cities are really making big time money. 

I can't use it as I have a contract with my pain management doctor not to use anything he hasn't prescribed. I may ask him to take me off the opiods, but first have to find out if the insurance will cover it. I don't think Medicare will because it is against federal law. I think I'll go in and see how much it is first!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I have a very hard time using my hubby's computer too.. it is so good that you were able to fix it and with his blessings  I wish I could turn off the prompts to 'upgrade to windows 10' it freezes up my computer every time.. not for long but it is a glitch that makes me cranky!!


I went ahead and upgraded, but don't use it. I haven't seen that it's made a difference. I just go back to what I've always used. Seems to work fine, so far. My dh, the tech junkie, uses it all the time and says it's great after you learn it. I have my doubts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Pam. I really enjoyed it. Usually there are two in my group, and our turn comes about every five weeks or so, but the other gal was gone for the weekend. Doing it alone was fun as I could do my own thing. We usually do two arrangements (matching ones) for inside the sanctuary and another one for the narthex, so I did all three myself this morning. It helped that there was an abundance of flowers available. I used to belong to a Garden club until I went back to work and Amy's illnesses kept me so busy, and had to drop out of that and my church Flower guild other than at Christmas and Eastertime, but now I am back regularly in the flower guild and really enjoying working with the flowers, although I have to admit I don't grow many myself now. I used to be a slave to my garden, out first thing in the morning watering and weeding, but that stopped when I went back to work. If we had moved into this house within the last fifteen years rather than when we did in '88, we would have had barely any plants. We planted a lot over the early years, and the birds generously dropped a lot of seeds, so sometimes it looks like a jungle and is hard to keep up with. The last few days I have been pruning a lot, but there is a lot to do still.
> 
> Sue quote=Miss Pam]That's beautiful, Sue!


[/quote]

That's really interesting, Sue. Thank you for sharing that bit of your history. It's great you're able to get your pleasure with flowers this way.  I know what you mean about gardening slowing down as we get older. I enjoy my flower beds but have to admit I spend less time in them than I used to. I need to get out and get my first of the season weeding finished. I find my body can't do the long stretches of weeding I used to be able to do. A little at a time, though, and it gets done.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you all for welcoming me back so graciously. I really appreciate it.
> 
> By the way, if I haven't mentioned it yet, I'm going to be a great grandma for the second time! I'm very happy about it, but am really WAY too young(!).


Congratulations, Dodie, on the upcoming new great grandbaby.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We just got home from the hospital. The surgery went well. Apparently some of the appendix inflammation was behind where he had had hernia surgery. Hopefully now that is gone, he will feel better.
> 
> I did quite a bit of knitting on Peony. I have an opportunity to do some knitting today whilst he rests. Sue


Sue, I'm so glad your DH did well with the surgery. I think we need another picture of the Peony now that you've knitted quite a bit on it. I can't blame you for not wanting to do anything on the SW. That's for at home with no distractions and good light, not in a hospital with people coming by constantly and terrible lighting!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you all for welcoming me back so graciously. I really appreciate it.
> 
> By the way, if I haven't mentioned it yet, I'm going to be a great grandma for the second time! I'm very happy about it, but am really WAY too young(!).


How sweet. That is exciting news.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> The hat is completed and gifted. Not as happy with it as I would like. The cotton is very soft to the touch but is not very stretchy. However, my friend seems quite pleased with it and it feels comfortable to him.


Tanya, it's really lovely and looks good on him. I really dislike knitting with cotton for that very reason. I'd even prefer to knit with acrylic than cotton and am such a yarn snob that I don't think I have any acrylic in my stash! I know finances play into what one can knit with and I'm not trying to put anyone down for what they knit with. This is just me and I'm sorry if I offended anyone, it was not my intent.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Tanya. I don't think I commented on the hat. At first I was surprised at its boldness since I thought it was a night cap, but when I saw it on your friend, it just looked perfect.


I debated with myself a bit about the colors, but I have seen how he reacts to my bolder and ethnic work so I went with these colors. And his dark complexion really can handle strong colors well. Thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you all for welcoming me back so graciously. I really appreciate it.
> 
> By the way, if I haven't mentioned it yet, I'm going to be a great grandma for the second time! I'm very happy about it, but am really WAY too young(!).


WE are always too young. Big congratulations. When is the new one expected?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> yesterday I put my seedlings out in hopes that they will sprout... and get a little spring rain!! well it turned into gully washers... and I am at work.. all I can see is the huge downpours... one couple said that there was zero visibility even with the windshield wipers at full blast! I got a hold of hubby when he got home and he brought them in.. he said they should be fine.. I will try again today and hope that it doesn't rain hard again... poor seeds don't have much of a chance sitting in the house..


I sure hope the seeds made it through the gully washers. It was the same here, we could barely see across the street when it was coming down on Thurs. Yesterday we were inside most of the day, so I don't know what the weather was like. Today is kind of cloudy then sunny then cloudy, but no rain. It's supposed to be lovely the rest of the weekend and some of next week. I hope it warms up enough to spend some time outdoors. Even with a jacket on, I get too chilled since my illness.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Got the front done on my ganseyfied vest. Working on the top part of the back and straps. It's turning out as I had hoped.


Bev, sounds like the Gansey is looking great. When do we get to see a picture?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you for your well wishes for our son, Barbara. He has his second track meet this evening and will try the high jump along with the shot put. He is looking forward to this.


Toni, good luck to your son. One of our gd's is in track and field. She does that shot-put and discus. She managed to come in 7th out of 96 girls in a recent meet. I'm not sure if it was state or just a county wide meet. We were so pleased for her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, it's really lovely and looks good on him. I really dislike knitting with cotton for that very reason. I'd even prefer to knit with acrylic than cotton and am such a yarn snob that I don't think I have any acrylic in my stash! I know finances play into what one can knit with and I'm not trying to put anyone down for what they knit with. This is just me and I'm sorry if I offended anyone, it was not my intent.


I went back and forth on doing something with acrylic. Since it was for sleeping, I didn't want it to be too warm or thick. So I settled on a washable cotton/modal blend. I am like you about wanting to work with natural fibers, but try not to be too rigid about it. For babies and people who won't fuss with natural fibers, acrylics or acrylic blends are a more practical choice. Finances are also a factor. The women's sweater I did last Fall was in cotton/rayon/silk thread because the woman who was being gifted cannot handle wools of any sort. So that was a big factor that took a lot of time to figure out. That project worked out very well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very exciting that the truck is there now DFL. Have you started loading it up ? That tatting with beads would make such a cute edging for your gd. Amazing that you can still find time to experiment with new knitting motifs! 

Ronie, looking foward to seeing your socks and shawl and tatting.

Ufoquilter, hope your cold starts to clear up soon. 

Pretty yarn for your socks Tricia. I have never done knee highs. Are you going to do that?

Tanya, it is too bad you had to rip back, but it is so great that you know how to alter the stitches so it will work out to fit you comfortably.

Wonderful story and such beautiful crochet work Belle. I do have that pattern in my library too. It is good to know that it is well written and has a chart to follow as well.
45


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Working again on the Earl Gray Socks and should finish by tomorrow if I sit still and knit and my eyes hold up. All this knitting in dark colors and smaller needle sizes has really messed them up. Just has them retested as the new glasses were not working and found they had degraded almost half a point. Hate this!


Tanya, has your eye doctor looked for cataracts? Hope that's not it.

I had seen my doc and ordered new glasses, when I received them the right eye was way off. I could barely see out of it. I went back to the doc (not 3 weeks later) and told him the problem and I had a full blown cataract that had just appeared. Needless to say I had the surgery, in both eyes and see wonderfully now. What's funny is I wore glasses all of my life and I still occasionally try to push them up, even though they are no longer there.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

ufoquilter said:


> Ear infections are no fun! I just got over one--mostly--it's still plugged a bit so I can't really hear. But the funny part was when I went to the dr., she told me adults don't usually get ear infections, just children. So, I took that to mean that I'm in my second childhood for better or worse.


I have fought ear infections for years. 
Read this on adult ear infections.
The symptoms of an ear infection in adults are: Earache (either a sharp, sudden pain or a dull, continuous pain) A sharp stabbing pain with immediate warm drainage from the ear canal. A feeling of fullness in the ear.Mar 1, 2015
Symptoms of an Ear Infection - WebMD
WebMD  cold-and-flu  ear-infection


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Speaking of Trekkies, I'm one myself. I just saw on Amazon a book entitled "The Autobiography of James T. Kirk". I was going to buy it, but someone used my credit card yesterday and we had to cancel it. So must wait for the new one to come.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lost--found
> 
> I don't know if I like this pattern, but the construction is fascinating.


I don't know if I like it either, but it certainly is interesting. Maybe in blues and grays, I'd like it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! my beads came in and they will work! Miyuki glass triangle beads in yellow with green lining. They look better in real life than in the photo.


They are really lovely.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony after the completion of another colour. I made some good,progress on it this morning. Just two more colours to do.
> 
> Sue


Sue, it's looking really lovely.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> thanks Norma I will be happy to just get something for comfort at this point! but I think he will be able to help me.. I have taken clients to him and he seemed like a really nice Dr.


Ronie, I do hope he'll be able to help you. You've had this problem for so long.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Last of the 1st pattern photos below.


Karen, the project is really beautiful. I wish the pictures would copy so I could put them in My pages with what you've written. I have downloaded all that you've told us to do, I hope that will give me a better idea of what I'm doing when I finally get to it!

I still haven't gotten to Elizabeth's steeking, although the cup holder is made and it's just the matter of finding 30 minutes or so to do it!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said "Julie I do hope that the situation is in your favor! and finally resolved for good very soon!"

I couldn't agree more. I do hope the bill is much less than what they wanted you to pay. Do you have any idea who the meter belongs to?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, I am glad that this is straightened out. Hopefully you will be due a refund and not have to wait a long time for resolution, and an apology.
> 
> Sue


That would indeed be good! But on current or past performance I will not be holding my breath.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> In the meantime, I learned that another one of the women in the valley who has been fighting a rare form of cancer is going to start a stem cell replacement treatment next month which will keep her in isolation for 3-4 months. So I decided that this shawl might be nice for her since it is light weight and very cuddly. So that is were it is going.


Belle, it looks like you've been crocheting forever. It is just beautiful and the lady with the cancer will just love it. You are a real sweetheart.

Now to dig some more yarn out for the other young woman!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Socks start. Looks like I need to frog the first one. Whether the small circumference or yarn or dpn, it took a while to get stitches even.


Tricia, the yarn is really lovely. I'm sure the socks will look great. You mentioned knee-hi socks, are you going to make them?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Ronie said "Julie I do hope that the situation is in your favor! and finally resolved for good very soon!"
> 
> I couldn't agree more. I do hope the bill is much less than what they wanted you to pay. Do you have any idea who the meter belongs to?


That would be good! Judging from the age of the meter I think the one I've been billed for is the house up the hill a bit, it is a Government Housing Scheme house.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Had an enjoyable morning, flower arranging at church. Here is one of my creations. I especially enjoy it when there are plenty of flowers available so it is not the end of the world if you break a stem.
> 
> Sue


That is absolutely beautiful. You are so talented. I have two daughters that can do that. I just find it fascinating but can't even put two flowers together much less bunches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, has your eye doctor looked for cataracts? Hope that's not it.
> 
> I had seen my doc and ordered new glasses, when I received them the right eye was way off. I could barely see out of it. I went back to the doc (not 3 weeks later) and told him the problem and I had a full blown cataract that had just appeared. Needless to say I had the surgery, in both eyes and see wonderfully now. What's funny is I wore glasses all of my life and I still occasionally try to push them up, even though they are no longer there.


Eyes are very tricky. They respond to emotions and mental states as well as nutrition. All of these factors are typically ignored and discounted by mainstream practitioners who learn only about glasses and invasive procedures. If I wasn't such an obstinate kid, the medical idiots would have completely ruined my eyes due to refusal to do an accurate diagnosis, only wanting to put me in glasses which I did not need. I do have chronic visual disabilities which developed in childhood and have now become intransigent to change at this point in my life. Thus, today when I do need reading glasses, my reading prescription always has to be turned down a notch from my tested prescription or it affects my neurology to the point it makes me scream from the tension created. My visual therapist is the only person I would let prescribe for me or with whom I would even talk. He is the only person who was willing to diagnose my visual problems which could have been dealt with easily when I was a child. So once again the medical industry tried to turn me into one of their money making objects for them while keeping me in chronic dis-ease.

I am glad yours was finally detected (seriously doubt it occurred that quickly) and that is was dealt with safely. It is typical that people lose their glasses after the surgery as they are replacing the lens of the eye which had lost its 'round' over time. Cataracts are not my problem but thank you for the concern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, both of your shawls are superb :thumbup:


Thank you, Linda -)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have fought ear infections for years.
> Read this on adult ear infections.
> The symptoms of an ear infection in adults are: Earache (either a sharp, sudden pain or a dull, continuous pain) A sharp stabbing pain with immediate warm drainage from the ear canal. A feeling of fullness in the ear.Mar 1, 2015
> Symptoms of an Ear Infection - WebMD
> WebMD  cold-and-flu  ear-infection


Ear infections can also be caused by dental issues. Sometimes it is the jaw being out of alignment, or a subluxation in the neck. They can also be caused by vaccine damage which is very common in young children.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> A Step Above in Prarie. A #1 weight tweed looking yarn.


That's very good looking yarn. I looked it up and was very surprised at the price. I may have to buy some from them, I certainly like some of the colors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I don't know if I like it either, but it certainly is interesting. Maybe in blues and grays, I'd like it.


Sometimes I save patterns just for the techniques even if the overall appearance is not to my taste. Never know when they might stimulate a new idea for a project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, those both look beautiful.


Thank you, Sue 
I haven't touched SW in a couple of days although I would love to devote some serious time to it.


> It will get finished when it gets finished.


Exactly. However, I can certainly understand that you are anxious to see it done. It will be stunning!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Gorgeous work. That SW is definitely a challenge.


Thank you, Tanya 
Sue had the big challenge. Once you get into it, it is not so bad. It just takes a long time to work through the rows the further on you get.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony. ...


A mindless knit certainly moves quickly! Looking great!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

ufoquilter said:


> Ear infections are no fun! I just got over one--mostly--it's still plugged a bit so I can't really hear. But the funny part was when I went to the dr., she told me adults don't usually get ear infections, just children. So, I took that to mean that I'm in my second childhood for better or worse.


I must be in my third childhood then as I had them in both ears! I was really surprised, other than not being able to hear (which my husband was sure was a blessing), I didn't have any pain in the ears. I was just sick all over and had the most incredible cough. I really thought I had pneumonia, but the lungs were clear. I'm still coughing though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love your progress on DM. Your SW looks wonderful. Again reminded of how gorgeous a pattern it is.


Thank you, Bev 
SW is definitely an amazing pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Since I wasn't blocked from viewing the Instructable...I made a PDF of the website...


Great Karen. Thank you very much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya
> Sue had the big challenge. Once you get into it, it is not so bad. It just takes a long time to work through the rows the further on you get.


Yes, Sue really stuck it out with great focus and commitment and has made it so much easier for everyone else. Many gold stars to Sue :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Congrats, Dodie, on soon becoming a grandma the second time.


Bev, thank you, but that's great grandma! I'm a very young great, but great none the less. My oldest grandchild is 29 now. Of course, I was married at 9 and had my first child at 10! I'm actually a very young 74. I might as well tell the truth, I'm probably the oldest one here, but you all keep me young as do my kids and grandkids.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, Sue really stuck it out with great focus and commitment and has made it so much easier for everyone else. Many gold stars to Sue :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I couldn't agree more!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations, Dodie, on the upcoming new great grandbaby.


Thank you, Pam. I really am tickled. It's nice having babies around again, even if it is occasionally.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Dodie, great to see you back. Congrats on going to be a GGM again.

Aue


Dodie R. said:


> Thank you all for welcoming me back so graciously. I really appreciate it.
> 
> By the way, if I haven't mentioned it yet, I'm going to be a great grandma for the second time! I'm very happy about it, but am really WAY too young(!).


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> WE are always too young. Big congratulations. When is the new one expected?


She's due in about 5 months. Thank you, Tanya and you too , Barbara. Also Sue and Pam.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dodie.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Sue, it's looking really lovely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. I only do it about every five weeks or so, but I do enjoy it.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> That is absolutely beautiful. You are so talented. I have two daughters that can do that. I just find it fascinating but can't even put two flowers together much less bunches.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Tricia, the yarn is really lovely. I'm sure the socks will look great. You mentioned knee-hi socks, are you going to make them?


I think so. I've worn dress knee hi's to work for so many years that shorter socks feel strange. The ankle socks seem to cut into my legs and cut off blood circulation.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I think so. I've worn dress knee hi's to work for so many years that shorter socks feel strange. The ankle socks seem to cut into my legs and cut off blood circulation.


That is why we make our own--to ensure they fit the way we want/need them to fit. It is so much part of the pleasure of handmade socks--no?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> She's due in about 5 months. Thank you, Tanya and you too , Barbara. Also Sue and Pam.


Ah, a summer baby. Hope it comes before the heat of the season. And what fun to make a bunch of wee items.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Bev, thank you, but that's great grandma! I'm a very young great, but great none the less. My oldest grandchild is 29 now. Of course, I was married at 9 and had my first child at 10! I'm actually a very young 74. I might as well tell the truth, I'm probably the oldest one here, but you all keep me young as do my kids and grandkids.


I am only 4 years behind you, Dodie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on the new great grand baby Dodie  Sorry to hear about the earache. Maybe you had a bit of a head cold that blocked your eustation tubes?? 

Nice to hear that you are getting to do more of something you enjoy Sue (flowers). Hope you get to do the bind off for SW this weekend, although I imagine it will take a while considering the number of stitches there must be.

Story for Jane: DH has a cardboard box that once had a half case of wine in it. He has no idea where the box came from but we have been using it to tote maintenance items for the helicopter in it (the box goes whenever the helicopter travels). Well, we were in a store and I saw the particular wine of box fame on the shelf. So I bought a bottle. It is a merlot blend. Opened it with dinner tonight (steak pinwheels, roasted potatoes, green salad, steamed asparagus) and it has a nice fruity flavor. The box is still a mystery but the wine is not 

I am halfway through clue 2 of Bunnymuff's April MKAL. Next clue I get to use my new beads  

I need to re-do the waist band and yoke of the shorts as I still have too much back-gap. Since I am reworking them I might as well have them fit around my hips (the waist band should more properly be called a hip band I suppose). So tomorrow I will be getting familiar with my seam ripper, again. I have decided that I need to whittle down the sewing pile as it is getting too big to remain in one stack, lol. The shorts were on top. Next up are a couple of cycling jerseys that need taking in (they should be form fitting, not baggy). The challenge with them is the printed design. I hope to use my serger for those seams - I have had the machine for several years but have yet to use it, sigh.

Off to do a few more rows of the MKAL shawl before bed. 

Happy knitting (or crocheting, or tatting, or ...),

Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Spring Wood is finished, finally! Binding off took nearly three hours. I have pinned it out roughly. It is big, so when it is blocked it will be really big. I have a couple more mats that I can use. It will be challenging getting all the leaves to straighten out. I do like what I see.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Spring Wood is finished, finally! Binding off took nearly three hours. I have pinned it out roughly. It is big, so when it is blocked it will be really big. I have a couple more mats that I can use. It will be challenging getting all the leaves to straighten out. I do like what I see.
> 
> Sue


It is impressive, Sue, three hours to cast off! Wow, that's determination, hoping your wrist problems are over.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Karen it still downloaded itself automatically... It is how Adobe does things now.. or its firefox I'm not sure.. but it is frustrating.. On the positive side it is a very pretty edging and one worth keeping


I thought you'd enjoy the reassurance you wouldn't be dealing with a download from Knitting Paradise. If I can get a successful download, and I don't get many direct from Knitting Paradise, You should not have any glitch problems. Now that we're getting into summer I have to watch the room temperature as this baby doesn't like to work above 74 Fahrenheit (40 C). We just turned our Central AC on...though I'll look at local weather channel to see if I allow it to run overnight. Don't want to run it if below 55 F.



kaixixang said:


> Here is one that all y'all may want to do in worsted or size 3 cotton for trivets...even that hemp twine might be a possibility if you get the yarn tatting needles.
> 
> Think of this as a variant on the corner work of knitting/crochet in different colors...without the complication of color clash or pattern being obscured due to cable-work.





ufoquilter said:


> OH, wow! Beaded snowflake! This is fantastic! I know what I'm going to TRY to do for my quilt groups Christmas swap this year.
> Thank you, Karen, I'm still trying to get caught up with reading and will find my needles today and start the bookmark. I haven't done much needle tatting so it will be slow going.
> I have a nasty cold that just won't quit. The worst part is I can think clearly--not that my thinking was ever all that clear!


Try to avoid some dairy items if possible...but the steam from warm tea...and a pot of water on the stovetop will help with your breathing. If necessary run hot water from your shower and breath in the warmed vapor.
The Tatted Half Square Triangle Pattern is next. As this edging is far easier than the bookmark (Yes, jscaplen, I'm aware of how fiddly some patterns are) I am working on a hard, easy, medium? effort to see how everyone enjoys tatting.



britgirl said:


> Karen, that looks beautiful. I am certainly going to have to try ratting sometime.


Don't you LOVE autocorrect? I know what you meant...but I don't think you have a terrier to enjoy doing "ratting".


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I love autocorrect. Just joking. Ratting is one I missed. I usually try to double check. Some of the ones that get me are gas and gave for has and have.

It is really annoying.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> Don't you LOVE autocorrect? I know what you meant...but I don't think you have a terrier to enjoy doing "ratting".


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Spring Wood is finished, finally! Binding off took nearly three hours. I have pinned it out roughly. It is big, so when it is blocked it will be really big. I have a couple more mats that I can use. It will be challenging getting all the leaves to straighten out. I do like what I see.
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue, it's so beautiful! Can't wait to see it blocked and off the mats.  I've done a few rows of mine today. I thought I'd left off having finished chart 2 but I had on done half of that chart. Making some progress, though.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Spring Wood is finished, finally! Binding off took nearly three hours. I have pinned it out roughly. It is big, so when it is blocked it will be really big. I have a couple more mats that I can use. It will be challenging getting all the leaves to straighten out. I do like what I see.
> 
> Sue


Oh Sue, looking really good. Can hardly wait to see it when blocked.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, that SW looks amazing!! Can't wait to see you in it. 

Tanya, have you settled on a pattern and yarn for that sweater coat you have on commission? Just happened to think of it.

Out late with friends, getting tired. Going to puzzle a bit and got to bed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I missed your arrangement so searched back for it. Beautiful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you all for welcoming me back so graciously. I really appreciate it.
> 
> By the way, if I haven't mentioned it yet, I'm going to be a great grandma for the second time! I'm very happy about it, but am really WAY too young(!).


Congratulations!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Spring Wood is finished, finally! Binding off took nearly three hours. I have pinned it out roughly. It is big, so when it is blocked it will be really big. I have a couple more mats that I can use. It will be challenging getting all the leaves to straighten out. I do like what I see.
> 
> Sue


Fabulous! Stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those beads look great with that yarn, Melanie.


Ditto from me, Melanie. I love the triangle beads; they catch the light beautifully.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony after the completion of another colour. I made some good,progress on it this morning. Just two more colours to do.
> 
> Sue


Looking good, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Ronie. The hat does look good on him.
> 
> Bev--Glad you like the Stephen West pattern construction, too. I don't think it would be a hard one to do but lots of interest/fun.
> 
> Caryn--thanx. Drive home was uneventful and took it easy today. Got an hour in the garden and discovered the Spinach has finally come up. Cannot believe it took 3 weeks!!!!! Maybe there is some hope for the peas, also. Got the hat finished and picked up the socks again. So lots of good stuff today.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. As I've been at great pains to tell you, I don't crochet, but look at what I just finished!!! How I came to do this and its ultimate destination is a good story -- so here goes. We have a younger woman in our community who started crochetting about 1 1/2 years ago. She took to it as they say like a Duck to Water. Not only is she adventuresome but incredibly creative; however, she doesn't work from patterns. Awhile back, one of you enablers posted a Ravelry link for a crochetted shawl called "Mine Once More." When I check it out, I thought she might like it so downloaded the pattern and when I read it through I realized that it is wonderfully written with both textual direction and graphs. Naturally, I printed it out for her and when I gave it to her last Monday she fell in love with it. So we sat down and I encouraged her to read the text then look at the graphs until she "got it." When I got home from Town on Tuesday there was a message on the phone saying that she had and was up to row 9. Well, I was surprised because the yarn we had chosen for her was still sitting on my sofa. Because I consider my crocheting skills weak I had decided to work this one with her, but since it seems she had already started, I grabbed my yarn and off to the races I went. I just finished this and only found out yesterday that she was playing around with scrap yarn and was now "ready to start." Oh well.....
> 
> In the meantime, I learned that another one of the women in the valley who has been fighting a rare form of cancer is going to start a stem cell replacement treatment next month which will keep her in isolation for 3-4 months. So I decided that this shawl might be nice for her since it is light weight and very cuddly. So that is were it is going.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Belle and so very pretty. I'm sure it will be appreciated.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had an enjoyable morning, flower arranging at church. Here is one of my creations. I especially enjoy it when there are plenty of flowers available so it is not the end of the world if you break a stem.
> 
> Sue


Lovely. You are multi talented, Sue.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll probably have one more photo when I run out of suitable red beads...or thread. The needle side will run out faster.

You need a smaller thread (polyester/core will do nicely for a short strand) to help hold the loop and bead in place.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Trying to catch up after being in bed and most of you have been chatting !
Dodie ...You are not the oldest ! Hope you are continuing to feel better .
Hope Paul is recovering , taking it easy and not doing too much supervising !q
Knee high socks ,that calls for a lot of work .I have no idea if the beads hurt in shoes .I don't wear socks and prefer not to try it out or my shoes will stretch .I always wear a skirt and just hate wearing trousers .Not very fashionable these days .
Will be going to Chester later .It is my youngest son's birthday tomorrow so they are doing a birthday lunch .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, have a lovely lunch. Chester is one of my favourite places :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Karen for starting us off. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> DFL, I am so excited for you. I can't wait to follow your adventures. You seem to have everything organized :thumbup:


Same from me DFL. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have tried the needle this afternoon. Lousy photo but yah!!!! I did it :thumbup:


Yay!!!! Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Tatesgirl, HandyFamily, Deb and Anne. Glad to see you here.
> 
> Norma, good for you. That looks great!
> 
> I became a Grandma again this morning. Little Ben now has a brother, Oliver. Mom and baby are doing fine. Dad's pretty proud also. Contractions started this morning at 6:45, they were at the hospital by 8 and Oliver was born at 9:16. Oliver's vest is all ready to start the ganseyfying. I have the ribbing, the stockenette and garter row before the gansey patterning starts. This afternoon, if I can ever get off this computer, I want to get the patterns lined up so I can get started.


Welcome to all the newbies to LP from me too!!! Bev, Congratulations on your beautiful new grandson Oliver. Very exciting news. 💞💐💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, that SW looks amazing!! Can't wait to see you in it.
> 
> Tanya, have you settled on a pattern and yarn for that sweater coat you have on commission? Just happened to think of it.
> 
> Out late with friends, getting tired. Going to puzzle a bit and got to bed.


The coat is on hold. The woman gave me $200 for yarn and is trying to squeeze out money of her budget when she can. Her Husband is a piece of work and obstructs everything she does or tries to do. So at the moment I am acting like a bank for her. I fear she will get it together mid summer when this will be a nightmare to work on.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Well I'm taking Sunday off...it's the Lord's Day... Here are some things I've been working on.


Lovely work DFL and I love your dog too!!! 💛🐾🐾💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my SW after Chart 9. Ready for Chart 10 and the edging, but Imthink I will do some mindless knitting thus evening.
> 
> Sue


It's looking beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Its about a half hour before dark and the wind is really blowing hard. I walked up to the back door to lock up for the night and look what I found huddled just at the bottom of my back steps. He/she probably couldn't have been 5-6 feet from the door. Since I didn't surprise him, I stepped back and went and got my camera, walked up to the door again and took this picture through the glass. I couldn't help but think of Sue's bunnies. We have both cottontails of which this fellow is one and Jack Rabbits. The jacks (as we call them with a shortened name) have much longer ears, a different body shape about twice as large as a cottontail with extremely long legs and a differently shaped tail. There are also variations in their markings and they are generally more of a light tan color rather like dried up grass. Just wanted to share this -- what a nice thing to see just before calling it a day.


Love your bunny Belle. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> What a sweet bunny, Belle. Cute picture.
> 
> Here is the result of my work/play today.


Looks lovely Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony after starting the second colour. I am playing it by ear as to how many rows to do, not wanting it to look too "stripey". I am following someone's suggestion of starting a new colour in the row with eyelets. I am not doing it, but I think this would work really well with beads, possibly in the eyelets, maybe between each section, or maybe just between the different colours if using different colours. All the colours I am using apart from the last one are heathery yarns, which adds a little more depth to the colour. This is a fun knit. I put my SW to bed after finishing Chart 9 and was working all evening with this and the shawl with the gradient yarn. I will probably do these tomorrow night when I watch DWTS, and not get back to SW until Tuesday evening.
> 
> Sue


Peony is looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> My dad was a hunter. We had rabbit, pheasant, turkey and deer. We may have had squirrel, not sure. One of my childhood memories was dunking a pheasant into a bucket with boiling water in order to make taking the feathers out a much easier task.


Beautiful little darling Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I'm glad you are starting to feel better, Tanya.


Same from me Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for your comments on my beautiful Oliver.  I can be proud, can't I?  No, I did not knit the hat. His mom is an avid knitter, so she has done the hat and a blanket that I know of. That is why I had thought to do a vest.


Bev of course you can be proud!!!!💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> How lucky you are to have some of her things. Better yet are the memories.


I agree with Barbara, you are very lucky to have some of her things. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Here is what I have been working on today. The hat is based on the circular 'ear' pattern of the African piece found on Pinterest. It is crochet using Knit Picks Shine


It's looking great Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, it is good to hear from you :thumbup:


Welcome back Tricia, great to hear from you. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yesterday was lost day. I did bits & pieces of this'n'that with little to show for it but it took the whole day!
> I never even had time to devote to LP so now I have to catch up.
> First a few patterns...
> 
> ...


Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Spring Wood is finished, finally! Binding off took nearly three hours. I have pinned it out roughly. It is big, so when it is blocked it will be really big. I have a couple more mats that I can use. It will be challenging getting all the leaves to straighten out. I do like what I see.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I thought it (easier than he or she) was gone after Max and Misty chased it out of the yard on Saturday or Sunday, but here it was again late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Sue


Adorable bunny Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Had a good night with this last night. It is an easy, fun knit. I am just deciding on the number of repeats per colour as I go along. I have an idea in my mind of how I would like it to look. This was it after I introduced the third color.
> 
> Sue


It's gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> As I find these in my photo folder...I'll post the titles (happily I renamed each photo with the pattern name).


Beautiful Karen. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Both his aunts are knitters also.
> 
> Sorry, Tanya, for taking your hat as a pillow.
> 
> ...


Lovely bunny Bev. I bet you can't wait to see darling Oliver and family. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I began my second skein too in Chart 9. I think it does get easier with Chart 10. I placed markers between the repeats on the first row, which helped. I guess there was my natural apprehension that there might be an error, and sometimes it is hard to relate between the last row of one chart and the first row of the next chart. I think now it is established and easy to read the stitches, I am going to remove a lot of them on the next row. I didn't get any done last night, as I was watching TV.
> 
> I think it takes me an out 40 minutes per row, but since my wrist problem, I have been working half a row then taking a rest.
> 
> Sue


I hope your wrist improves quickly Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Here is one that all y'all may want to do in worsted or size 3 cotton for trivets...even that hemp twine might be a possibility if you get the yarn tatting needles.
> 
> Think of this as a variant on the corner work of knitting/crochet in different colors...without the complication of color clash or pattern being obscured due to cable-work.


They are beautiful Karen.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! Finished clue 2 (charts A/B) of the Socks. There are beads but they are the same color as the yarn. Photo is of the front and back.


Looking gorgeous Melanie. 💞
P 17


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Playing in the rain. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Cheery hat Tanya .
> Good to see you are back Tricia .
> Hope you soon sort the router Babalou .
> Busy bee ,Linda .I like pottering in the garden .
> ...


Yes of course you had to use that voucher Ann!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Great news about your son!


Same from me Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It does and I'm so happy for you that you received your yarn and more happy that it's a perfect match!


Same from me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Melanie, you made me laugh out loud.  Your Earl Greys look great!!
> 
> Jane, I saved Elanah. Love it. May actually knit it some day.
> 
> ...


Love the photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds like a bit of a dangerous hunting practice. I think that I'd do without the jackrabbit, myself!
> ;-)


Same here, no jackrabbit for me!!💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Good to see you again, Ros. Thanks for your lovely comments on my Oliver and anything else you responded to me. You are always so kind.

DD and SIL were moved yesterday into their condo. They got movers this time and were so pleased. No weeks of packing. They said 4 guys came and in 4 1/2 hours everything was packed into boxes and boxes and furniture moved to their new home. 1 trip that they watched, not participating, instead of multiple trips, tons of packing, and getting friends and family helping to move. I told them that family surely loved helping them move, but they did not have to do the weeks of prep, that a self moving involves. So they were tired, but pleased last night.  DD has this week off to get things in order in their new home. We go up Friday to help clean the old apartment. We will finish the cleaning on Sat. Then on Sun we head off to see Oliver. Oliver is 1 1/2 hours from their house, instead of the 5 hours from our house.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am struggling to catch up on things -still way back in the page count - but wanted to share my progress with Dance Macabre & Spring Wood.
> With DM, the pic shows up to Cue 3 - first chart. I am now halfway through the 2nd chart with the new clue due on Friday - which is also the start of Toni's KAL with Winter Wonderland.
> With SW, this is the end of chart 6 & I have started on chart 7 but rarely do more than a row a day now since it takes a while & there are other things demanding my time.


Both are beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Good to see you again, Ros. Thanks for your lovely comments on my Oliver and anything else you responded to me. You are always so kind.
> 
> DD and SIL were moved yesterday into their condo. They got movers this time and were so pleased. No weeks of packing. They said 4 guys came and in 4 1/2 hours everything was packed into boxes and boxes and furniture moved to their new home. 1 trip that they watched, not participating, instead of multiple trips, tons of packing, and getting friends and family helping to move. I told them that family surely loved helping them move, but they did not have to do the weeks of prep, that a self moving involves. So they were tired, but pleased last night.  DD has this week off to get things in order in their new home. We go up Friday to help clean the old apartment. We will finish the cleaning on Sat. Then on Sun we head off to see Oliver. Oliver is 1 1/2 hours from their house, instead of the 5 hours from our house.


Thank you Bev, you're welcome. I'm so excited for you to see your beautiful little grandson!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony. It is a nice TV knit, so I have been making a point of sitting down and watching the News and grabbing this. This was cast on so I would have something simple on the needles for Friday's hospital visit. At this rate it could be best part done by then, so I might have to start another one! Not a problem as I have a good number of single leftover balls. I am even thinking of some as quick and easy Christmas gifts and thinking of suitable colour combos for different family members.
> 
> Sue


Looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 1 of Bunnymuff's April MKAL is done. Clue 2 is out and clue 3 comes out on Friday. I just ordered beads so I hope they will match. My local stores do not have anything suitable so I am ordering blind.
> 
> Araucania Ruca viscose (rayon from sugar cane). The green has a bit of yellow blended here and there. It is a silky soft yarn but the plies do not stick to each other so it splits and a dropped stitch ladders instantly. However the resulting fabric has a nice hand.


It's beautiful Melanie. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

How are you doing, Roz? You are in my prayers.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> The view is what sold us on the house. No one can build behind us to obstruct the view. The base of the fence is made of concrete blocks. Some out here used the big paint buckets filled with concrete.


Beautiful view Barbara. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> How are you doing, Roz? You are in my prayers.


Thank you Bev, I'm up and down like a yo yo. I'm not going to read anything more about my test results, because I get tested again in a few weeks and then I will know more. Then I can panic if needs be!!! No, then I will ask my doctor what can be fixed and what I can do to improve things. Hopefully better news than expected!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> And it is great, isn't it? I love hearing what everyone else is doing and seeing photos of gardens and the areas where people live.


Me too!!! 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Spring Wood is finished, finally! Binding off took nearly three hours. I have pinned it out roughly. It is big, so when it is blocked it will be really big. I have a couple more mats that I can use. It will be challenging getting all the leaves to straighten out. I do like what I see.
> 
> Sue


It is gorgeous, Sue. Did you use the Russian bo she mentions in the pattern?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just succumbed again, too.
> I need it like a hole in the head but it was a good price on 100% Alpaca & the colours were lovely. Oh, dear. :-(
> 
> (I am onto April 12 here - page 15 - trying to catch up but you guys keep chatting & adding to the page count.)


What can you do Jane when the yarn keeps calling your name??? I may never catch up!!! I am trying to catch up.💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, have a lovely lunch. Chester is one of my favourite places :thumbup:


From me too, Ann.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Bev, glad for you that things will work out so you can get to cuddle with Oliver soon and smell his little baby head
> 
> Linda, sounds like you had a glorious day yesterday.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos Caryn. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Playing in the rain. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. Yes, I did, although I thought the YouTube I picked was different from what I had always done. I always knit through the back of the stitches, but the one I watched yesterday had you knit through the front, which I did. It seems stretchy enough, just took a long time. I am going to soak it shortly then block it. I used 1128 yards, a lot less than the 1550yards she used. She said she is a loose knitter, and I thought I was too. I can probably get a small shawl out of the leftover.

Sue


linda09 said:


> It is gorgeous, Sue. Did you use the Russian bo she mentions in the pattern?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Didn't have time to drop in all day so I have fallen even further behind. Want to share some patterns - then I might hit the hay.
> 
> Free until April 22
> Quill Eyelet Cowls by Mandy Kinne
> ...


Love that Lace and Cable Cardigan, Jane. Have saved it in my Ravelry library and my computer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Playing in the rain. 💞


How lovely to see Jackson again, and yourself back online, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like you have a great plan for the drive DFL
> 
> The Biltmore is quite a place to see. Thanks for the photos Caryn.
> 
> ...


Congrats on all the new track stars from me too.
I'm glad your socks are fixed Melanie. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm just snatching a quiet half hour before the madness of a six year old's birthday party begins. Two excited little boys here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Good to see you again, Ros. Thanks for your lovely comments on my Oliver and anything else you responded to me. You are always so kind.
> 
> DD and SIL were moved yesterday into their condo. They got movers this time and were so pleased. No weeks of packing. They said 4 guys came and in 4 1/2 hours everything was packed into boxes and boxes and furniture moved to their new home. 1 trip that they watched, not participating, instead of multiple trips, tons of packing, and getting friends and family helping to move. I told them that family surely loved helping them move, but they did not have to do the weeks of prep, that a self moving involves. So they were tired, but pleased last night.  DD has this week off to get things in order in their new home. We go up Friday to help clean the old apartment. We will finish the cleaning on Sat. Then on Sun we head off to see Oliver. Oliver is 1 1/2 hours from their house, instead of the 5 hours from our house.


I am sure it will be a wonderful trip Bev, even if it does involve some cleaning work, but I know this job will be done with love- not because you must. Safe travels.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I finished mine the other evening. Here are photos of the front and back. There are beads there but they really blend in.


Gorgeous socks Pam.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping that all works out as planned. And not too many hours waiting.


Same from me Sue, I hope your DH has a speedy recovery. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Spring Wood is finished, finally! Binding off took nearly three hours. I have pinned it out roughly. It is big, so when it is blocked it will be really big. I have a couple more mats that I can use. It will be challenging getting all the leaves to straighten out. I do like what I see.
> 
> Sue


Sue, this is so, so lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> I am so glad to be back. I was really sick with a cold and double ear infections. This particular cold puts people down for at least a week and I was down for two with it. I've never had one so bad. Anyway, it's gone and I'm back!
> 
> Now, I've read every page on here, but I am going to have to save the tatting for another day. I didn't knit at all while I was sick, just kind of sat in front of the tv and vegetated.
> 
> I ended up not reading the last 50 pages of the last LP. So, I'm sure I missed a lot. Anyway now to try to say a few things about what has been going on here.


I'm glad you are better Dodie, great to have you back. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Annekeetje said:


> I tried needle tatting. I tried a few times but somehow it didn't work for me, I don't like the loose tension of the rings. Perhaps I tatted too many years with my shuttles to like needle tatting?
> So I simply took my shuttles and between packing and preparing for our move I finished the first part of this bookmark.
> The only other color I have is a very dark purple. Beautiful color but I am not sure if the combination with white is the best. Perhaps I can dye some thread. Any suggestions?
> 
> Anneke


It looks beautiful Anneke. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Belle: I love the new picture under your name. The tablecloth really looks wonderful with the purple vase on top.


I agree with Dodie, it's a beautiful tablecloth Belle. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> As promised ..the socks .The yarn ,Fabel,was really splitty and by the time I had finished I was really fed up of that .


Very pretty socks Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well... after initial elation at having found the perfect yarn & beads for Toni's Winter Wonderland Shawl followed by major disappointment when I realized that I hadn't ordered enough of it & then followed by a series of semi-decisions, decisions, undecisions, anti-deisions, ... I have decided on yarn & beads.
> I am going to call it : Spring Awakens the Winter Wonderland - or something along those lines.
> 
> Toni's KAL starts today!!!!
> Got to get a pic of Dance Macabre clue 3 while the cable is still available so CO is slightly delayed but anxious to get started!!


Gorgeous yarn and beads Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We just got home from the hospital. The surgery went well. Apparently some of the appendix inflammation was behind where he had had hernia surgery. Hopefully now that is gone, he will feel better. I did quite a bit of knitting on Peony. I didn't even try SW as the lighting was not the greatest. I have an opportunity to do some knitting today whilst he rests. Looks like another nice day, so maybe I can have a little spell outside doing some more tidying up. In fact, I think we are supposed to have a good weekend so I may get out there again the next couple of days. Our yard waste is picked up on Mondays, so that is incentive to get doing this weekend.
> 
> Sue


Sue, I'm so glad the surgery went well. I hope your DH has a speedy recovery!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--have a great B'day lunch with son today. Hope the weather is smiling on you.

Linda--You, too, have a great family party with those young boys.

Ros--wonderful seeing you back here with us. Wish I could do something to help your health.

Warming up for the day outside (last nite was very cold) and planning on foraging some young mullein and picking some dandelion and chickweed for today's lunch salad. Have a few other greens as well so it will be a great Spring mix.

Just watched episode 5 of the Truth About Cancer series that is showing free online. It is such a well made documentary series with such a broad range of practitioners as well as survivors being interviewed. The amount of information presented is so varied. it is mind bogglling how much research and clinical experience there is available of which the public is never informed. Am thinking of purchasing the DVD/transcripts, something I very rarely do.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Glad your friend is happy with his new hat Tanya.


Same from me Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! my beads came in and they will work! Miyuki glass triangle beads in yellow with green lining. They look better in real life than in the photo. I am about a third of the way through clue 2 and clue 3 came out last night. Clue 3 has the beads. There are a total of four clues.


The beads look gorgeous with that yarn Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony after the completion of another colour. I made some good,progress on it this morning. Just two more colours to do.
> 
> Sue


It's gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Last of the 1st pattern photos below.


Beautiful tatting Karen. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I found a dropped stitch on the Socks yesterday. Sigh. It is way down in the central motif, back where I had the dropped needle problem (I think, could be on an earlier row) so laddering down is not an option. I have a locking stitch marker on it and will try to repair with a scrap of yarn after completion.


So sorry you found a dropped stitch Melanie. I hope you can repair it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> My sympathies for that dropped stitch. I did that yesterday. Working right along and feeling good about the center motif when there it was, like a primed nipple sitting out there--a dropped stitch that pushed to the surface. Ugh! I thought I had knit 2 tog by mistake when I was missing a stitch as I could not see anything dropped, but 12 rows later, there is was. Fortunately sock rows are short and it was at the beginning of my knitting day so the eyes were not that strained yet.
> 
> Let me forewarn you about the toe decreases. It is like jumping rope and chewing gum at the same time.


My sympathies for your dropped stitch Tanya. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My SW is on the blocking mats now. I was able to fix the stitch I dropped in chart 2 and I don't even think it is visible now. It is quite large, will be able to wrap it around me. I had to open another pack of blocking mats to accommodate it.

Might treat myself with some more yarn. I have my eye on some Posh. I have to remember to be around to order. It is another gorgeous day here, still a little cool now but will be up to 74 this afternoon, so I hope to sit outside and do some more pruning. 


A couple of close ups of the leaves. The colour is totally off. It is a nice deep green. Hopefully the true colour will show in the final pics.
Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ufoquilter said:


> OH, wow! Beaded snowflake! This is fantastic! I know what I'm going to TRY to do for my quilt groups Christmas swap this year.
> 
> Thank you, Karen, I'm still trying to get caught up with reading and will find my needles today and start the bookmark. I haven't done much needle tatting so it will be slow going.
> 
> I have a nasty cold that just won't quit. The worst part is I can think clearly--not that my thinking was ever all that clear!


I hope you feel better soon ufoquilter. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful flower arrangement Sue. Sounds like it was very enjoyable for you too. 

Melanie, how wonderful that you can get those shorts to fit. Waste not, want not 

Congratulations Dodie on your new great grandma status. How nice to be such a young gg!
50


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely to see Jackson again, and yourself back online, Ros!


Agreed, Jackson is so darned cute.

And thank you for the comment about our view.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. As I've been at great pains to tell you, I don't crochet, but look at what I just finished!!! How I came to do this and its ultimate destination is a good story -- so here goes. We have a younger woman in our community who started crochetting about 1 1/2 years ago. She took to it as they say like a Duck to Water. Not only is she adventuresome but incredibly creative; however, she doesn't work from patterns. Awhile back, one of you enablers posted a Ravelry link for a crochetted shawl called "Mine Once More." When I check it out, I thought she might like it so downloaded the pattern and when I read it through I realized that it is wonderfully written with both textual direction and graphs. Naturally, I printed it out for her and when I gave it to her last Monday she fell in love with it. So we sat down and I encouraged her to read the text then look at the graphs until she "got it." When I got home from Town on Tuesday there was a message on the phone saying that she had and was up to row 9. Well, I was surprised because the yarn we had chosen for her was still sitting on my sofa. Because I consider my crocheting skills weak I had decided to work this one with her, but since it seems she had already started, I grabbed my yarn and off to the races I went. I just finished this and only found out yesterday that she was playing around with scrap yarn and was now "ready to start." Oh well.....
> 
> In the meantime, I learned that another one of the women in the valley who has been fighting a rare form of cancer is going to start a stem cell replacement treatment next month which will keep her in isolation for 3-4 months. So I decided that this shawl might be nice for her since it is light weight and very cuddly. So that is were it is going.
> 
> ...


It's beautiful Belle and it doesn't need blocking!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Had an enjoyable morning, flower arranging at church. Here is one of my creations. I especially enjoy it when there are plenty of flowers available so it is not the end of the world if you break a stem.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful floral arrangement Sue!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bev! thanks, waiting till Monday to contact the company.


Good luck Julie!!! 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations to your GD, Sue! :thumpup:

T&F is a fun and interesting sport. There is something there for just about everyone to participate in. You must have enjoyed coaching to be so involved for 9 years, Jane. 

Considering it has been only two weeks, tomorrow, DS is doing well and really enjoying his field events. 

.30


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just watched episode 5 of the Truth About Cancer series that is showing free online. It is such a well made documentary series with such a broad range of practitioners as well as survivors being interviewed. The amount of information presented is so varied. it is mind bogglling how much research and clinical experience there is available of which the public is never informed. Am thinking of purchasing the DVD/transcripts, something I very rarely do.


I've been watching this, too, and decided to purchase the smallest package. Thankfully, we nor anyone close to us are facing cancer but it would be nice yo have the information available should it occur. The documentary also has great prevention discussions. I have missed a few, even with the playbacks, and I rarely buy them either. But this one is worth it.

As for the lady who wants you to make the coat, too bad her husband is so stingy.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you all for welcoming me back so graciously. I really appreciate it.
> 
> By the way, if I haven't mentioned it yet, I'm going to be a great grandma for the second time! I'm very happy about it, but am really WAY too young(!).


Congratulations Dodie. It's great to be a great grandma. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope you could relax and enjoy your conference, Tanya.

Those tulip/Biltmore photos are amazing, Caryn!

p.31


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful floral arrangement Sue!! 💞


And I thought I read every page, will have to go find this. And Spring Wood is fantastic.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> And I thought I read every page, will have to go find this. And Spring Wood is fantastic.


It's on page 46 Barbara. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Didn't have time to drop in all day so I have fallen even further behind. Want to share some patterns - then I might hit the hay.
> 
> Free until April 22
> Quill Eyelet Cowls by Mandy Kinne
> ...


Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> It wasn't an I-Pod, my mistake, it is a generic MP3 player. No idea about generation and still have not figured out how to download to it. One of these days.


I would look it up on the internet and see what they say.. I think you just plug it into your computer and a program will pop up and you go from there.. but read up on it first!! it must have a name of some kind 

Belle that is a great story!! I do hope you found some good yarn for her.. she is an inspiration for sure.. and I hope you lady with the cancer enjoys the shawl and has hope of getting better


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> DFL that is great!!! I love getting down to paper plates... it means now you have to get your meals at all your favorite restaurants 'one last time' you know... LOL and then there are those canned goods and freezer foods you need to donate or eat up!! it's down to the wire now!!


I missed that - way to go, DFL!!!



> Congrats Toni I missed where he made the track team  I am sure he will do great!! they wanted my son on the track team so bad but he didn't want to do it  I would of loved it and the coach and us tried so hard to get him to do it.. but you can't force things like this..


Thank you, Ronie. I totally understand. We had to do a LOT of talking to get him to go out for the team. The coaches were after him several times.

p32


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your sock is beautiful, Pam!!!

p33


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia I got my gauge before starting the socks and I am using #1US needles.. and my socks are still large for me.. it will be fine because I am making the foot smaller.. I went down 5 stitches after the heel.. once mine are washed I hope they will look nicer.. if not I'll make some adjustments.. the good thing for me now is to know that 66 stiches of fingering on US#1 needles are going to be too big.. so my next pair of socks will need to be less than that.. at least I am getting closer to a great fitting pair of socks.. and these Earl Gray ones are so pretty that I will be wearing them out!! 
By the way I love the yarn you are using.. it will make beautiful socks


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Spring Wood is finished, finally! Binding off took nearly three hours. I have pinned it out roughly. It is big, so when it is blocked it will be really big. I have a couple more mats that I can use. It will be challenging getting all the leaves to straighten out. I do like what I see.
> 
> Sue


Wow!!!! It is beautiful Sue, I love it!!!! 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, sounds like a yummy dinner and good wine find. Hope you got lots done on your mkal and seeing projects. My sewing consists of getting buttons back on and fixing seams that have torn! 

Congrats on finishing SW, Sue. I can see the leaves in all their glory already. What a superb job you have done. Can't wait to see it all blocked. 

Hope you had fun at your birthday brunch Ann. Will you gift the beautiful socks to someone? 

Ros, good to see you and Jackson again. He is so intense with his rain exploration. Love his boots.

Glad moving was easier for your dd and sil, Bev. They are so lucky to have you and dh to do the clean up of old place for them. And what a wonderful reward you will have to get to see and snuggle with Oliver. How's his big brother liking him? 

Enjoy the birthday party Linda. What fun to celebrate with the kids. 

Ros and Toni, glad you enjoyed the tulip, Biltmore pictures.

It is a beautiful day here as well and I must get out and mow the lawn, and then hopefully get some more planting done.
I am now working on sock 2 for the foot part and I have started the beach memories scarf.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> Ear infections are no fun! I just got over one--mostly--it's still plugged a bit so I can't really hear. But the funny part was when I went to the dr., she told me adults don't usually get ear infections, just children. So, I took that to mean that I'm in my second childhood for better or worse.


I like that point of view!!!  I think I'll join you.. actually my SIL is just getting over a ear infection.. hers burst and she said it was extremely painful.. I hope both you and Dodie get over yours quickly


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


>


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Caryn. He is taking it easy. He was just supervising this afternoon whilst I did some pruning with my GS helping to pull down a couple of dead trees. I rewarded myself with sitting down and knitting the final row of SW. Hopefully I will get it bound off this evening.
> 
> I like how Peony is turning out. I will definitely knit some more as I have an abundant supply of leftover single balls in so many colours.
> 
> Sue


YAY!!! I bet it will feel great to bind off!!! then you have the blocking and modeling  I have lost track of who all else is making this but I look forward to seeing it finished 

I love your flower arrangement too ... I bought a platter at a garage sale that a co-worker had and we were having company so I took some silk flowers and some live flowers and made an arrangement myself.. it is a little bit of Spring in the front room!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I've been watching this, too, and decided to purchase the smallest package. Thankfully, we nor anyone close to us are facing cancer but it would be nice yo have the information available should it occur. The documentary also has great prevention discussions. I have missed a few, even with the playbacks, and I rarely buy them either. But this one is worth it.
> 
> As for the lady who wants you to make the coat, too bad her husband is so stingy.


Am so glad you are watching and see the usefulness of the documentaries. I assume by prevention, you also mean general prevention of all kinds of illness. Did you watch the segment that talks about sugar, not only feeding cancers, but also creating cancer cells? That was a new piece of info for me.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely to see Jackson again, and yourself back online, Ros!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that Paul's surgery went well, Sue. May his recooperating time be even better.

Great socks, Ann!

p39


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I hope you could relax and enjoy your conference, Tanya.
> 
> Those tulip/Biltmore photos are amazing, Caryn!
> 
> p.31


I did Toni. It was very useful to have such a broad review of material and some new stuff as well. The lab tour itself was so impressive as was the hands on experience with many of the small field testing tools.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--wonderful seeing you back here with us. Wish I could do something to help your health.


Thank you Tanya. It's great to be back.💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Good to see you again, Ros. Thanks for your lovely comments on my Oliver and anything else you responded to me. You are always so kind.
> 
> DD and SIL were moved yesterday into their condo. They got movers this time and were so pleased. No weeks of packing. They said 4 guys came and in 4 1/2 hours everything was packed into boxes and boxes and furniture moved to their new home. 1 trip that they watched, not participating, instead of multiple trips, tons of packing, and getting friends and family helping to move. I told them that family surely loved helping them move, but they did not have to do the weeks of prep, that a self moving involves. So they were tired, but pleased last night.  DD has this week off to get things in order in their new home. We go up Friday to help clean the old apartment. We will finish the cleaning on Sat. Then on Sun we head off to see Oliver. Oliver is 1 1/2 hours from their house, instead of the 5 hours from our house.


That sounds a reasonable move! I bet you can't wait to see Oliver

:thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tricia I got my gauge before starting the socks and I am using #1US needles.. and my socks are still large for me.. it will be fine because I am making the foot smaller.. I went down 5 stitches after the heel.. once mine are washed I hope they will look nicer.. if not I'll make some adjustments.. the good thing for me now is to know that 66 stiches of fingering on US#1 needles are going to be too big.. so my next pair of socks will need to be less than that.. at least I am getting closer to a great fitting pair of socks.. and these Earl Gray ones are so pretty that I will be wearing them out!!
> By the way I love the yarn you are using.. it will make beautiful socks


Ronie--there are sock tutorials that have great sizing info. I think Come To Silver is one of them. The other is the Fish Lips Kiss Heel FLKH). You can buy it for $1 on Ravelry. It comes with very clear diagrams on how to measure your foot for socks--all the measurements, 8 or 9. It shows you to make a cardboard cut out to keep for your records and you can do this for making socks for anyone so they fit best.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> My SW is on the blocking mats now. I was able to fix the stitch I dropped in chart 2 and I don't even think it is visible now. It is quite large, will be able to wrap it around me. I had to open another pack of blocking mats to accommodate it.
> 
> Might treat myself with some more yarn. I have my eye on some Posh. I have to remember to be around to order. It is another gorgeous day here, still a little cool now but will be up to 74 this afternoon, so I hope to sit outside and do some more pruning.
> 
> ...


It's stunning Sue!!!! Beautifully knitted, I love it. I wish I had knitted it myself now!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Agreed, Jackson is so darned cute.
> 
> And thank you for the comment about our view.


Thank you Barbara and you're welcome. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Jane, the yarn and beads are wonderful. As Toni said, it will be a Spring Wonderland, or words to that effect!
> 
> Marijuana here is not against the law. There's a shop on the border with Idaho that has people coming from Utah, Idaho, Nevada and Arizona. The shop owner said he saw one license plate from NY, which he thinks is the farthest so far. It's only been on sale since Jan 1 this year, but shop owners in the cities are really making big time money.
> 
> I can't use it as I have a contract with my pain management doctor not to use anything he hasn't prescribed. I may ask him to take me off the opiods, but first have to find out if the insurance will cover it. I don't think Medicare will because it is against federal law. I think I'll go in and see how much it is first!


my SIL uses it for pain management but heres is medical and is not the kind you buy in the shops.. People come here too and think they can walk down the street and smoke it like a cigarette.... but the law states "in your own _home or backyard_ so they are getting them selves into trouble  I am surprised the shop owner will still sell to them.. there must be some kind of rules..LOL but if it brings revenue into our State then it is fine as long as its legal .. truth is if they want it they will find it... I am not sure of the cost either but I am pretty sure you are right about medicare and them not paying.. if your Dr. would give you a card then they might pick it up.. it is worth asking.. my SIL suffers from arthritis and Fibro myalgia and she said it really helps with her sleep.. and for her to be able to sleep all night pain free is a blessing


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, it is a stunner :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, good to see you and Jackson again. He is so intense with his rain exploration. Love his boots.
> 
> Ros and Toni, glad you enjoyed the tulip, Biltmore pictures.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, it is good to see you back but I have missed Jackson so I am going to search for him. Ah! there he is playing in the rain. it does me good to see him.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, it is good to see you back but I have missed Jackson so I am going to search for him. Ah! there he is playing in the rain. it does me good to see him.


Thank you Norma, he is on page 56. 💞Oops I see you found him. Jackson absolutely loves playing in water or with water. I have some more gorgeous photos to share, so I will add some more tomorrow. 💞
P 61


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, has your eye doctor looked for cataracts? Hope that's not it.
> 
> I had seen my doc and ordered new glasses, when I received them the right eye was way off. I could barely see out of it. I went back to the doc (not 3 weeks later) and told him the problem and I had a full blown cataract that had just appeared. Needless to say I had the surgery, in both eyes and see wonderfully now. What's funny is I wore glasses all of my life and I still occasionally try to push them up, even though they are no longer there.


That is great news Dodie... not that it showed up so fast but that you don't even need glasses now.. 
Today is going to be beautiful.. it is just 8am and already up to 62f  so we are going to be spending a good deal of the day outside!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I loved the cable and lace cardigan.. I am seriously considering making it..  but still in the thinking stage.. LOL 

Dodie did I read it right that someone stole you credit card? I hope you don't have to pay for their charges.. and that they get caught!!

That is interesting about your site Tanya. I think a lot of kids that don't really need glasses are the ones who are always breaking or loosing them. It is good you knew then that you didn't need them.. but I am sure was made to wear them anyway


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great story about the wine Melanie!! and nice progress on your WIP's they will be getting finished close together and your be blocking for awhile  .. I alter some clothes I get too.. I saw this top I loved in a style I was looking for. So I grabbed it.. I didn't see any others and got it home and its too big. So I'll take a few stitches in the shoulders and see if it helps. 

Sue that is stunning!! so much work but such an amazing piece.. from here it looks like you blocked it perfectly


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev, I'm up and down like a yo yo. I'm not going to read anything more about my test results, because I get tested again in a few weeks and then I will know more. Then I can panic if needs be!!! No, then I will ask my doctor what can be fixed and what I can do to improve things. Hopefully better news than expected!!! 💞


I love your attitude.. I hope it turns out great and that you will find what works for you and continue to improve


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that close up of the leaves is amazing! WOW I do hope you keep this one for your self 

Bev that is so exciting and sure is a great tip for the next time any of us move.. I hope it wasn't terribly expensive but also so glad it saved so much time and energy 
I bet your on pins and needles to see everything and everyone


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ros -- so nice to see you are back even if it is just a quick check in. Hope everything will settle down soon so that you feel like you are working to a goal. Thanks for sharing Jackson -- charming as always.

Sue -- gorgeous. I'm anxious to see it off the blocking mats so that its final shape can been seen. In the picture before it was on the mats the neck shaping looked rather shallow. Am curious now.

To everyone else -- today is dawning another wonderful, clear sky day and the temps are supposed to be warm. After last week which was fraught with snow, high winds, very low temps, and every form of moisture, a few nice days seems like a real luxury. Am heading into town again today to see my Mom so I'll have to wait until tomorrow to get outside and work. Happy knitting everyone.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--there are sock tutorials that have great sizing info. I think Come To Silver is one of them. The other is the Fish Lips Kiss Heel FLKH). You can buy it for $1 on Ravelry. It comes with very clear diagrams on how to measure your foot for socks--all the measurements, 8 or 9. It shows you to make a cardboard cut out to keep for your records and you can do this for making socks for anyone so they fit best.


its funny you said this.. when I made hubby's socks I did the same thing and they fit him perfectly! I have Cat Bordhi's E-book.. it is why I prefer real books..  but I did print off a lot of the information and I have a folder that has all my information in it.. now the question is "Why don't I use all that information"? its because I forget all I have.. which probably means I am less organized than I should be.. I am working on this I have a empty class front cabinet that I used for my dolls in the family room.. My plan is to move my knitting information to at least one of the shelves so that it is easier to find and see 
Oh by the way thanks for the reminder.. I am going to do Elizabeths socks next and I'll make sure I do some math to get them perfect


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- so nice to see you are back even if it is just a quick check in. Hope everything will settle down soon so that you feel like you are working to a goal. Thanks for sharing Jackson -- charming as always.
> 
> Sue -- gorgeous. I'm anxious to see it off the blocking mats so that its final shape can been seen. In the picture before it was on the mats the neck shaping looked rather shallow. Am curious now.
> 
> To everyone else -- today is dawning another wonderful, clear sky day and the temps are supposed to be warm. After last week which was fraught with snow, high winds, very low temps, and every form of moisture, a few nice days seems like a real luxury. Am heading into town again today to see my Mom so I'll have to wait until tomorrow to get outside and work. Happy knitting everyone.


I completely agree!! it seems like the weather is a roller coaster these days.. we are planning on enjoying this weather too... I know hubby is going to mow the lawn. We are going to thin out the bulbs.. they are about done now. I'd really like to get the front yard as nice as possible before it gets too warm then work in the back yard.. hubby is finally motivated to get it done so I will take full advantage  We have some new planters that I want to arrange and fill.. I should go into Pinterest to see some grouping ideas


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Playing in the rain. 💞


Wonderful photos of our dear little guy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane I loved the cable and lace cardigan.. I am seriously considering making it..  but still in the thinking stage.. LOL
> 
> Dodie did I read it right that someone stole you credit card? I hope you don't have to pay for their charges.. and that they get caught!!
> 
> That is interesting about your site Tanya. I think a lot of kids that don't really need glasses are the ones who are always breaking or loosing them. It is good you knew then that you didn't need them.. but I am sure was made to wear them anyway


I did not wear them at all. Just refused to admit I had them with me. And since my vision was perfect on the eye charts no one made an issue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love your attitude.. I hope it turns out great and that you will find what works for you and continue to improve


Yes, why worry today when you can do it tomorrow. A frequent attitude of mine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous socks Pam.💞


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> My SW is on the blocking mats now. I was able to fix the stitch I dropped in chart 2 and I don't even think it is visible now. It is quite large, will be able to wrap it around me. I had to open another pack of blocking mats to accommodate it.
> 
> Might treat myself with some more yarn. I have my eye on some Posh. I have to remember to be around to order. It is another gorgeous day here, still a little cool now but will be up to 74 this afternoon, so I hope to sit outside and do some more pruning.
> 
> ...


Such beautiful knitting, Sue.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's on page 46 Barbara. 💞


Thank you, Ros. And very pretty arrangement, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My SW is on the blocking mats now. I was able to fix the stitch I dropped in chart 2 and I don't even think it is visible now. It is quite large, will be able to wrap it around me. I had to open another pack of blocking mats to accommodate it.
> 
> Might treat myself with some more yarn. I have my eye on some Posh. I have to remember to be around to order. It is another gorgeous day here, still a little cool now but will be up to 74 this afternoon, so I hope to sit outside and do some more pruning.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your sock is beautiful, Pam!!!
> 
> p33


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Am so glad you are watching and see the usefulness of the documentaries. I assume by prevention, you also mean general prevention of all kinds of illness. Did you watch the segment that talks about sugar, not only feeding cancers, but also creating cancer cells? That was a new piece of info for me.


I didn't see that one, but I can watch it now because I just purchased the $42 version. I knew about sugar feeding cancer cells. A friend of mine has a rare form of leukemia, only 150,000 cases ever diagnosed, and he stays away from sugar for that reason. His is a treatable form of leukemia but he has slowly lost energy and weight, looking very frail, and he is very cautious about travel and exposure to illnesses due to his compromised immune system.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I didn't see that one, but I can watch it now because I just purchased the $42 version. I knew about sugar feeding cancer cells. A friend of mine has a rare form of leukemia, only 150,000 cases ever diagnosed, and he stays away from sugar for that reason. His is a treatable form of leukemia but he has slowly lost energy and weight, looking very frail, and he is very cautious about travel and exposure to illnesses due to his compromised immune system.


The sugar/cancer connection has been well-known for a long time, but its cancer cell causing ability is a new one for me and probably many others. They are still playing Episode 5 today, #6 beginning tonight.

So sorry for your friend's illness. Perhaps he can glean some important techniques from this series. Does he know about oxygenation of the cells, and the elements silica, Iodine, Magnesium? They interviewed this British woman, Gemma, who was given up on by the medical industry. She had brain cancer. Went to see a homeopath and healed: she became a homeopath and speaks out regularly about her journey for health. I know this woman thru a British online homeopathy group that I belong to. A very quiet woman with a very dramatic story to tell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Good luck Julie!!! 💞


Thanks Ros- just three more hours and they should be open.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm probably missing a FEW pages...but I noticed that everyone was doing knitting...not tatting while I was at church. :XD:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> That's very good looking yarn. I looked it up and was very surprised at the price. I may have to buy some from them, I certainly like some of the colors.


I wish they had more tonal or solid colors. The price is good and sales frequent. If you join their club there are other discounts and free shipping discounts sometimes. I have done business with them 50+ years.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure it will be a wonderful trip Bev, even if it does involve some cleaning work, but I know this job will be done with love- not because you must. Safe travels.


:thumbup: Julie, we so look forward to going up and helping them.  They are a joy to us.

Sue, your SW is stunning. Love it!

Caryn, big brother is loving him. We are going to be taking a present along for big brother as well. 

Off for an afternoon hike with DS and new DIL.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: Julie, we so look forward to going up and helping them.  They are a joy to us.
> 
> Sue, your SW is stunning. Love it!
> 
> ...


Have a great hike. Sounds like fun. I'm off to a knitting group meet-up this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The whole trip sounds like one you will enjoy!



eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: Julie, we so look forward to going up and helping them.  They are a joy to us.
> 
> Sue, your SW is stunning. Love it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The sugar/cancer connection has been well-known for a long time, but its cancer cell causing ability is a new one for me and probably many others. They are still playing Episode 5 today, #6 beginning tonight.
> 
> So sorry for your friend's illness. Perhaps he can glean some important techniques from this series. Does he know about oxygenation of the cells, and the elements silica, Iodine, Magnesium? They interviewed this British woman, Gemma, who was given up on by the medical industry. She had brain cancer. Went to see a homeopath and healed: she became a homeopath and speaks out regularly about her journey for health. I know this woman thru a British online homeopathy group that I belong to. A very quiet woman with a very dramatic story to tell.


That is an amazing story. Thanks for the otter info. I'll share it with my friend. I know he and his wife have done a lot of research.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is an amazing story. Thanks for the otter info. I'll share it with my friend. I know he and his wife have done a lot of research.


The exciting thing is there are many such stories in homeopathy. All of them sounding like magic but in reality they are stories of healing by working with the body and not poisoning it to death.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--so happy to hear you have a trip to see that baby lined up shortly. I know you cannot wait.

Have a great hike today. The weather here is fabulous.

Just finished the socks. Had to to both toe sections twice if you would believe. Different problems each time but they are done but for the grafting of the toes. Will do that shortly and then post pics for you. 

And now to find some yarn for Toni's KAL. May have to use 2 different colors. Can do that if I use the lace cashmere. Not sure my eyes will survive another project with such close up work required. Wonder how a dk or sport wt would work??? Any thoughts?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia I got my gauge before starting the socks and I am using #1US needles.. and my socks are still large for me.. it will be fine because I am making the foot smaller.. I went down 5 stitches after the heel.. once mine are washed I hope they will look nicer.. if not I'll make some adjustments.. the good thing for me now is to know that 66 stiches of fingering on US#1 needles are going to be too big.. so my next pair of socks will need to be less than that.. at least I am getting closer to a great fitting pair of socks.. and these Earl Gray ones are so pretty that I will be wearing them out!!
> By the way I love the yarn you are using.. it will make beautiful socks


Thanks Ronie. It seems to me the gauge in case of socks and the actual measure or size they fit are two different things. Based on guage I thought I would start with 136 stitches. Almost double what I am using. Sure hope these are close to fitting. I did see a set of instruction that talked about measurements. Need to see if I can find it again. It might answer some of my questions.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My SW is on the blocking mats now. I was able to fix the stitch I dropped in chart 2 and I don't even think it is visible now. It is quite large, will be able to wrap it around me. I had to open another pack of blocking mats to accommodate it.
> 
> Might treat myself with some more yarn. I have my eye on some Posh. I have to remember to be around to order. It is another gorgeous day here, still a little cool now but will be up to 74 this afternoon, so I hope to sit outside and do some more pruning.
> 
> ...


Stunning, Sue. I so want to finish mine now. I'm so glad you chose SW for your party.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Stunning, Sue. I so want to finish mine now. I'm so glad you chose SW for your party.


Caren, my intention was to tat with you, then got behind while you Internet access was down. I was really hoping the tatting would be in July though September.

Did you say you had a thread for tatting?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Spring Wood is finished, finally! Binding off took nearly three hours. I have pinned it out roughly. It is big, so when it is blocked it will be really big. I have a couple more mats that I can use. It will be challenging getting all the leaves to straighten out. I do like what I see.
> 
> Sue


Sue, it is incredible. I really admire you for continuing on when I threw my hands up and said that's enough.

Jane, how are you doing with yours?

Ann, yes, using the voucher was the only thing to do. Sooner than not it would have been out of date and unusable!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Dodie ...You are not the oldest ! Hope you are continuing to feel better .


I guess we're going to have to go to the "Old folks home" together and teach all the really old people how to knit! We are not old yet, that'll take another 15 or 20 years.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, here is my finished SW. It seems to be hard to get the true green to show. The pics on the grass are probably the closest. Maybe it is the afternoon light. I will try and take some more in the morning. I really love it. I think this is definitely my shawl pick for the county fair in August. It is a merino/tencel mix and there is a lovely sheen to it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Well, here is my finished SW. It seems to be hard to get the true green to show. These are probably the closest. Maybe it is the afternoon light. I will try and take some more in the morning. I really love it. I think this is definitely my shawl pick for the county fair in August. It is a merino/tencel mix and there is a lovely sheen to it.


This is really beautiful. I wish I had had energy to keep going on it, but the Haruni is also beautiful and we'll be doing that before too long. I'll use the gold that I was going to use for the SW for that one.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> Playing in the rain. 💞


Ros, he is such a doll. I haven't seen Sammy, my ggs, in a long time. They were going to come over on Easter, but I didn't want to get them sick so told them no. It won't be too long before I see them. All John has to do is say he's cookiing BBQ ribs and they'll be over in a minute!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Love that Lace and Cable Cardigan, Jane. Have saved it in my Ravelry library and my computer.


I agree, that may be the next cardi I do. I have an Aran pullover in the que, but the way I keep getting new things to do I may not get to it until late fall. I do want to wear it when winter comes though so must try to get it started, then little by little I can get it done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well, here is my finished SW. It seems to be hard to get the true green to show. The pics on the grass are probably the closest. Maybe it is the afternoon light. I will try and take some more in the morning. I really love it. I think this is definitely my shawl pick for the county fair in August. It is a merino/tencel mix and there is a lovely sheen to it.


It is a spectacular piece of work!!!!!

The county fair might be just the place for it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well, here is my finished SW. It seems to be hard to get the true green to show. The pics on the grass are probably the closest. Maybe it is the afternoon light. I will try and take some more in the morning. I really love it. I think this is definitely my shawl pick for the county fair in August. It is a merino/tencel mix and there is a lovely sheen to it.


How many pieces can you enter in the fair? This shawl is quite magnificent!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:


> Congratulations Dodie on your new great grandma status. How nice to be such a young gg!50


That is so funny, Caryn. If nothing else, I'm still young at heart!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya.

Sue


tamarque said:


> It is a spectacular piece of work!!!!!
> 
> The county fair might be just the place for it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Well, here is my finished SW. It seems to be hard to get the true green to show. The pics on the grass are probably the closest. Maybe it is the afternoon light. I will try and take some more in the morning. I really love it. I think this is definitely my shawl pick for the county fair in August. It is a merino/tencel mix and there is a lovely sheen to it.


Wonderful. It will win every prize :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

It's great to see you again, Ros. I didn't realize you were ill. Hope you will get to feeling a lot better soon and the next tests turn out normal.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. One per category. I have entered in shawl, lace and scarf. I would like to try in a different category, like mittens, but I gave away the pair I made that I thought looked really good. One year I entered a Gypsycream hug a bear and won 1st place, but no more teddy bears for me.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> How many pieces can you enter in the fair? This shawl is quite magnificent!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. One per category. I have entered in shawl, lace and scarf. I would like to try in a different category, like mittens, but I gave away the pair I made that I thought looked really good. One year I entered a Gypsycream hug a bear and won 1st place, but no more teddy bears for me.
> 
> Sue


I am unaware of any such shows or fairs, here- they used to have Agricultural Shows at Rotorua, which had craft exhibits- I know my Mum often entered and demonstrated too, but I think we are too urban here. I have plans of knitting at least one bear, but currently it's the Guernsey sleeve, and a short-fingered glove on the needles, then there's a hat I would like to make. I think your green shawl would bring you honours too, Sue!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Dodie did I read it right that someone stole you credit card? I hope you don't have to pay for their charges.. and that they get caught!!
> (


I got a fraud notice in my emails from the bank that said there was a purchase that they didn't think was mine and would I please call. So instead of using the phone number on the email, I used the number on the back of the card. When I talked to the girl she said that someone had used my card to order a $700+ shower door. I said I had not ordered it and she immediately cancelled the card and will send me a new one. I do not have to pay for anything. That's the second time someone has gotten hold of my card number and bought something on it. I use it for Amazon and any yarn purchases I make. Rarely for anything else, I sure wish I knew who was finding my number and I hope they get caught also.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We have had another glorious day here. I got to sit outside and knit, then did some yard work. We got rid of another tree and I was cutting up branches and fighting ivy again. It looks like we are to have nice weather for the next ten days or do. I think we are going to go down to Virginia Beach on 23rd for three nights. It is our 47th wedding anniversary on Tuesday (19th), but we can't go away this week as our GD has her preschool spring song fest on Wednesday. It shouldn't be too busy and we should be able to relax.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: Julie, we so look forward to going up and helping them.  They are a joy to us.
> 
> Sue, your SW is stunning. Love it!
> 
> ...


Bev, so glad big brother is loving his new baby brother. It's good you are including him in the present giving too. You are such a good grandma. 
Hope you are enjoying your hike. The weather here is sunny and warm and I got lots of planting done!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--so happy to hear you have a trip to see that baby lined up shortly. I know you cannot wait.
> 
> Have a great hike today. The weather here is fabulous.
> 
> ...


Yay for finishing the socks and getting them just how you need them. Looking forward to pictures. I was thinking of using 2 different colors in fingering weight for the WW scarf, but can't decide if that will work. I can't see why sport weight wouldn't work. It would just be bigger it seems.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

It is beautiful here, too. It's 76* outside and warmer than that inside. I'm going to knit anyway, but may sit outside to do it. I'll be watching for the fishing boats. 

We used to be a nice view of the ocean until someone built a house on the other side of the street and reduced the view to the proverbial glimpse! But still enough that we can see some of the boats


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well, here is my finished SW. It seems to be hard to get the true green to show. The pics on the grass are probably the closest. Maybe it is the afternoon light. I will try and take some more in the morning. I really love it. I think this is definitely my shawl pick for the county fair in August. It is a merino/tencel mix and there is a lovely sheen to it.


Wow Sue. That is truly exquisite! I am sure it will win top prize at the fair!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Well, here is my finished SW. It seems to be hard to get the true green to show. The pics on the grass are probably the closest. Maybe it is the afternoon light. I will try and take some more in the morning. I really love it. I think this is definitely my shawl pick for the county fair in August. It is a merino/tencel mix and there is a lovely sheen to it.


This is really beautiful Sue. Best wishes for the county fair. I hope the cranky judge is gone.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yay for finishing the socks and getting them just how you need them. Looking forward to pictures. I was thinking of using 2 different colors in fingering weight for the WW scarf, but can't decide if that will work. I can't see why sport weight wouldn't work. It would just be bigger it seems.


Well, spoke to soon on the socks. The toe was about3/8" too short, so frogged back and have gotten myself into a pickle, making one mistake after another... Time to put it all down and give the brain a break from it.

Thought a DK wt would work for the WW but was concerned the thicker yarn might not show the stitch pattern well.

Didn't get too much gardening done today as it was too hot and my back was still hurting from pulling it out the other day. But did see the shallots beginning to come up and planted some Chinese Greens. Also, seeing the true leaves on the tomato and cucumber seedlings. Time to transplant them into larger containers to make room on the heat mat for new seedlings. I am determined to get seeds started this year w/o having to buy so many plants.

Sue--you seem to have had some gorgeous weather too. Looks like the east coast is actually seeing some Spring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I got a fraud notice in my emails from the bank that said there was a purchase that they didn't think was mine and would I please call. So instead of using the phone number on the email, I used the number on the back of the card. When I talked to the girl she said that someone had used my card to order a $700+ shower door. I said I had not ordered it and she immediately cancelled the card and will send me a new one. I do not have to pay for anything. That's the second time someone has gotten hold of my card number and bought something on it. I use it for Amazon and any yarn purchases I make. Rarely for anything else, I sure wish I knew who was finding my number and I hope they get caught also.


Oh boy! good thing your bank is on the ball!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> It is beautiful here, too. It's 76* outside and warmer than that inside. I'm going to knit anyway, but may sit outside to do it. I'll be watching for the fishing boats.
> 
> We used to be a nice view of the ocean until someone built a house on the other side of the street and reduced the view to the proverbial glimpse! But still enough that we can see some of the boats


I am supposed to be having a small flat built next to me, but fortunately it won't affect sunlight. My view is mostly the sky.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Dodie, too bad someone built behind you, but good you still get a glimpse of the ocean to enjoy. Glad for you that your bank was able to take care of that bogus charge. 

Julie, the sky is always a great view. 

I was just outside and saw the baby foxes again. They are getting big and playing now. Guess they were waiting for there mom to come back with some food. 

Oh no Tanya. That's a bummer about the toe. Good idea to put it aside. I'm sure you will be able to fix it when you get back to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Dodie, too bad someone built behind you, but good you still get a glimpse of the ocean to enjoy. Glad for you that your bank was able to take care of that bogus charge.
> 
> Julie, the sky is always a great view.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I do have to look over the neighbouring houses! But yes it is good to see the sky!
Great photos of your visitors!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your SW is amazing off the blocking pads. It will surely bring you first prize. 

Caryn, gorgeous pictures of your fox cubs. So cute.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well, here is my finished SW. It seems to be hard to get the true green to show. The pics on the grass are probably the closest. Maybe it is the afternoon light. I will try and take some more in the morning. I really love it. I think this is definitely my shawl pick for the county fair in August. It is a merino/tencel mix and there is a lovely sheen to it.


Again, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Dodie, too bad someone built behind you, but good you still get a glimpse of the ocean to enjoy. Glad for you that your bank was able to take care of that bogus charge.
> 
> Julie, the sky is always a great view.
> 
> ...


They are adorable, Caryn.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Busy day here today in the LP.

Welcome back Ros.

Bummer about the toes Tanya.

Hope the hike was good Bev.

Love the fox kits Caryn.

Glad your bank has a good fraud department Dodie. That is why I do not use my checking account debit card - the bad people won't have access to my cash.

I got a few more rows done on the April MKAL and a few rows of the basic garter stitch triangle scarf. Two more and then I will start the lace border.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Karen, my intention was to tat with you, then got behind while you Internet access was down. I was really hoping the tatting would be in July though September.


I'll still have the patterns and photos. And the ability to tat. <G>


Dodie R said:


> I got a fraud notice in my emails from the bank that said there was a purchase that they didn't think was mine and would I please call. So instead of using the phone number on the email, I used the number on the back of the card. When I talked to the girl she said that someone had used my card to order a $700+ shower door. I said I had not ordered it and she immediately cancelled the card and will send me a new one. I do not have to pay for anything. That's the second time someone has gotten hold of my card number and bought something on it. I use it for Amazon and any yarn purchases I make. Rarely for anything else, I sure wish I knew who was finding my number and I hope they get caught also.


Make sure you change your Paypal password too (before you put the new card number in)...they cannot get my end, but You're the one they're picking on. And I know my account is safe.

*sisu* --> I grabbed the first photo of the 5 fox cubs... :thumbup:

It would seem that MissMelba, jscaplen, Lostie, HandyFamily...and a few others besides myself are safe from the Paypal transactions...it is on Dodie R.'s end that they're picking on her.

Another day before I post the remaining photo of the current edging?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--those fox babies are so adorable. Something about babies of almost any species are just too cute.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> I got a fraud notice in my emails from the bank that said there was a purchase that they didn't think was mine and would I please call. So instead of using the phone number on the email, I used the number on the back of the card. When I talked to the girl she said that someone had used my card to order a $700+ shower door. I said I had not ordered it and she immediately cancelled the card and will send me a new one. I do not have to pay for anything. That's the second time someone has gotten hold of my card number and bought something on it. I use it for Amazon and any yarn purchases I make. Rarely for anything else, I sure wish I knew who was finding my number and I hope they get caught also.


That is scary!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, the cubs are so very cute!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie--had a similar thing happen years ago with a credit card. Got a phone call and didn't trust it. So called the company directly myself and discovered that someone had created my card number and was on a NYC shopping spree. I was actually very grateful their system was able to track the card's use.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

sisu said:


> Dodie, too bad someone built behind you, but good you still get a glimpse of the ocean to enjoy. Glad for you that your bank was able to take care of that bogus charge.
> 
> Julie, the sky is always a great view.
> 
> ...


The little babies are so cute...can't believe you were able to get such a great shot...looks like 6 of them!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, cute pics of Jackson playing in the rain.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I love your attitude.. I hope it turns out great and that you will find what works for you and continue to improve


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What yarn was that. I somehow missed seeing about it. Sometimes it is hard to keep up.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> I wish they had more tonal or solid colors. The price is good and sales frequent. If you join their club there are other discounts and free shipping discounts sometimes. I have done business with them 50+ years.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- so nice to see you are back even if it is just a quick check in. Hope everything will settle down soon so that you feel like you are working to a goal. Thanks for sharing Jackson -- charming as always.


Thank you Belle. I love sharing photos of Jackson, he always makes me smile. Have a great visit with your Mum.💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I was glad to finish. Usually I don't take so long knitting a shawl. I have lots of WIPs of course, but they get put down and just sit, but this one I really worked at it all that time.

I enjoyed doing those flower arrangements. It is so much more enjoyable than when you have a finite quantity. Usually we do two for the church sanctuary and they are mirror images, do you count out three of this, five of that etc divided between the two, then you break a stem and it can mess things up.

Sue


Ronie said:


> YAY!!! I bet it will feel great to bind off!!! then you have the blocking and modeling  I have lost track of who all else is making this but I look forward to seeing it finished
> 
> I love your flower arrangement too ... I bought a platter at a garage sale that a co-worker had and we were having company so I took some silk flowers and some live flowers and made an arrangement myself.. it is a little bit of Spring in the front room!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad all enjoyed the cute little kits. They were really enjoying themselves and I was having fun watching them play. Yes, DFL, there are six. In the first picture there is one on the right with his back turned to the camera that is hard to see.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really enjoyed seeing them. I am sure you could watch them for hours.there is just something about watching little ones at play, whether human ir otherwise.

Sue


sisu said:


> Glad all enjoyed the cute little kits. They were really enjoying themselves and I was having fun watching them play. Yes, DFL, there are six. In the first picture there is one on the right with his back turned to the camera that is hard to see.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Belle. I love sharing photos of Jackson, he always makes me smile. Have a great visit with your Mum.💞


He is having great fun :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos of our dear little guy.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Belle. I love sharing photos of Jackson, he always makes me smile. Have a great visit with your Mum.💞


Makes me smile too. The expressions on his face in these two are priceless. Great photos.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Yes, why worry today when you can do it tomorrow. A frequent attitude of mine.


It's a good attitude to have Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Ros. And very pretty arrangement, Sue.


You're welcome Barbara. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. Yes, Iam definitely keeping it.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue that close up of the leaves is amazing! WOW I do hope you keep this one for your self
> 
> Bev that is so exciting and sure is a great tip for the next time any of us move.. I hope it wasn't terribly expensive but also so glad it saved so much time and energy
> I bet your on pins and needles to see everything and everyone


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ros- just three more hours and they should be open.


You're welcome Julie. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of us had lovelyweather yesterday, and took advantage of it. I feel like I have had a productive three or four days tidying up our yard. I haven't even thought about planting anything yet. I think this going to be more a year of tidying up. Looks like we are going to have to replace our wooden fence, sooner rather than later, as we have encountered a lot of instability in it. It has had boards replaced over the years, but after almost twenty-eight years, I think it is time to replace. Likewise we have quite a few trees that may need to get cut down.

Sue 


Belle1 said:


> Ros -- so nice to see you are back even if it is just a quick check in. Hope everything will settle down soon so that you feel like you are working to a goal. Thanks for sharing Jackson -- charming as always.
> 
> Sue -- gorgeous. I'm anxious to see it off the blocking mats so that its final shape can been seen. In the picture before it was on the mats the neck shaping looked rather shallow. Am curious now.
> 
> To everyone else -- today is dawning another wonderful, clear sky day and the temps are supposed to be warm. After last week which was fraught with snow, high winds, very low temps, and every form of moisture, a few nice days seems like a real luxury. Am heading into town again today to see my Mom so I'll have to wait until tomorrow to get outside and work. Happy knitting everyone.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Well, here is my finished SW. It seems to be hard to get the true green to show. The pics on the grass are probably the closest. Maybe it is the afternoon light. I will try and take some more in the morning. I really love it. I think this is definitely my shawl pick for the county fair in August. It is a merino/tencel mix and there is a lovely sheen to it.


It is stunning Sue, soooo beautifully knitted!!! I love it, I wish I had attempted knitting it now. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Ros, he is such a doll. I haven't seen Sammy, my ggs, in a long time. They were going to come over on Easter, but I didn't want to get them sick so told them no. It won't be too long before I see them. All John has to do is say he's cookiing BBQ ribs and they'll be over in a minute!


Thank you Dodie, he's a beautiful little boy!!! I hope you get to see Sammy soon and that BBQ sounds great. I hope you feel better soon Dodie. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ros. Well you can always do it sometime. I love that this beauty was a free pattern, well worth it. Aside from all the little errors, which have since been corrected, it is a lovely one to knit. I am just in awe that someone designed it,and accomplished the placement of the leaves/branches. I have to wonder how long the design process took.

Sue

Sue


RosD said:


> It is stunning Sue, soooo beautifully knitted!!! I love it, I wish I had attempted knitting it now. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Belle. I love sharing photos of Jackson, he always makes me smile. Have a great visit with your Mum.💞


He makes me smile too! And I will say it again, Happy Birthday, dear!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> That is so funny, Caryn. If nothing else, I'm still young at heart!


Yes you are still young at heart, Dodie.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful. It will win every prize :thumbup: :thumbup:


As it should!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> It's great to see you again, Ros. I didn't realize you were ill. Hope you will get to feeling a lot better soon and the next tests turn out normal.


Thank you Dodie, I hope so too!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> I got a fraud notice in my emails from the bank that said there was a purchase that they didn't think was mine and would I please call. So instead of using the phone number on the email, I used the number on the back of the card. When I talked to the girl she said that someone had used my card to order a $700+ shower door. I said I had not ordered it and she immediately cancelled the card and will send me a new one. I do not have to pay for anything. That's the second time someone has gotten hold of my card number and bought something on it. I use it for Amazon and any yarn purchases I make. Rarely for anything else, I sure wish I knew who was finding my number and I hope they get caught also.


I'm sorry to hear that Dodie, I hope they find out who is doing it.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We have had another glorious day here. I got to sit outside and knit, then did some yard work. We got rid of another tree and I was cutting up branches and fighting ivy again. It looks like we are to have nice weather for the next ten days or do. I think we are going to go down to Virginia Beach on 23rd for three nights. It is our 47th wedding anniversary on Tuesday (19th), but we can't go away this week as our GD has her preschool spring song fest on Wednesday. It shouldn't be too busy and we should be able to relax.
> 
> Sue


Wishing you a very happy 47th wedding anniversary for tomorrow Sue, I hope you have a lovely day!!! Just getting in early just in case I forget tomorrow. 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> I was just outside and saw the baby foxes again. They are getting big and playing now. Guess they were waiting for there mom to come back with some food.


They are beautiful little babies, thanks for sharing. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Busy day here today in the LP.
> Welcome back Ros.


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, Ros, thanks for the Jackson pictures. He is such a sweetheart. And, is it your birthday? Happy Birthday! Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, after I had made our booking for Va, Beach, my DH remembered he has a dental appointment then. If only he would remember to put things on the calendar! I had even checked with him before booking, so now i have cancelled. Needless to say, I wasn't too happy about that as I was all psyched up about going. I think there may only be one other possible week we could go, but not until the week before Memorial Day. Really want to go when it is relatively quiet before tourist season.

Sue


RosD said:


> Wishing you a very happy 47th wedding anniversary for tomorrow Sue, I hope you have a lovely day!!! Just getting in, just in case I forget tomorrow. 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, cute pics of Jackson playing in the rain.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Unfortunately, after I had made our booking for Va, Beach, my DH remembered he has a dental appointment then. If only he would remember to put things on the calendar! I had even checked with him before booking, so now i have cancelled. Needless to say, I wasn't too happy about that as I was all psyched up about going. I think there may only be one other possible week we could go, but not until the week before Memorial Day. Really want to go when it is relatively quiet before tourist season.
> 
> Sue


What a bummer!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> He is having great fun :thumbup:


He absolutely loves water!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Makes me smile too. The expressions on his face in these two are priceless. Great photos.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. Yes, Iam definitely keeping it.
> 
> Sue


I'm glad you are keeping it Sue!!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ros. Well you can always do it sometime. I love that this beauty was a free pattern, well worth it. Aside from all the little errors, which have since been corrected, it is a lovely one to knit. I am just in awe that someone designed it,and accomplished the placement of the leaves/branches. I have to wonder how long the design process took.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue


You're welcome Sue, it is an amazing design and so much work went into it. You have done the pattern designer proud. I'm so happy that you are keeping your masterpiece. It is definitely one to treasure!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> He makes me smile too! And I will say it again, Happy Birthday, dear!


I'm glad he makes you smile Julie and thank you. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, Ros, thanks for the Jackson pictures. He is such a sweetheart. And, is it your birthday? Happy Birthday! Hope you had a wonderful day.


You're welcome Bev. Yes it is and thank you!! 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ros. Hope you have a wonderful day.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Unfortunately, after I had made our booking for Va, Beach, my DH remembered he has a dental appointment then. If only he would remember to put things on the calendar! I had even checked with him before booking, so now i have cancelled. Needless to say, I wasn't too happy about that as I was all psyched up about going. I think there may only be one other possible week we could go, but not until the week before Memorial Day. Really want to go when it is relatively quiet before tourist season.
> 
> Sue


Ohhh I'm sorry Sue, I hope you still get to go soon!! How is your DH feeling after his operation? I hope he is recovering.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--47 yrs! Quite an accomplishment. Hope you get your trip worked out.

Ros---Happy B'day. And Jackson is growing so. His age is such a wonderful one to watch. So much learning and joy.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Unfortunately, after I had made our booking for Va, Beach, my DH remembered he has a dental appointment then. If only he would remember to put things on the calendar! I had even checked with him before booking, so now i have cancelled. Needless to say, I wasn't too happy about that as I was all psyched up about going. I think there may only be one other possible week we could go, but not until the week before Memorial Day. Really want to go when it is relatively quiet before tourist season.
> 
> Sue


Oh that's too bad. Hope you can celebrate your anniversary some other special way.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Happy Birthday, Ros. Hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, a very Happy Birthday to you! Enjoy your special day!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Sue--47 yrs! Quite an accomplishment. Hope you get your trip worked out.
> 
> Ros---Happy B'day. And Jackson is growing so. His age is such a wonderful one to watch. So much learning and joy.


Thank you Tanya. It's a beautiful age to watch when they are always discovering new things. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm glad he makes you smile Julie and thank you. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, a very Happy Birthday to you! Enjoy your special day!


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie, thank you for asking about the KAL. It is going very well, I think. There are several participants which makes it fun.  (I feel so clueless about what I am doing over there running a group - :shock: Eventually I will get it all sorted. Jane and Elizabeth have been incredible help!!! :thumbup: )

Melanie, the beads and yarn are a beautiful blend of color!

Sue, that was a quick trip to the hospital! I am so glad to hear that all went well for Paul. Your Peony made super progress, too!

p43


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Love this lil guy. &#128158;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Karen--your tatting work is beautiful and you are taking people thru this process so well.


You sure are! Congratulations, Karen!!!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Ros!!

And happy anniversary Sue. Sorry that you won't get to go away though.

A new MKAL is starting by the group 'the Weird Sisters'. They did Dancing Bees (which I still have to finish!) and Urquhart. It is a pi shawl with a rose theme. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gerda-5


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> The little babies are so cute...can't believe you were able to get such a great shot...looks like 6 of them!!!


 They look like little stuffed animals. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Toni! My husband really takes the time to keep everything groomed, fertilized and trimmed. One of our neighbors said we should have weddings in the backyard. It would have to be a small one! When everything is in bloom I'll post a picture.


With the mountains in the background and your yard in bloom - stunning!!! I will look forward to photos.  (We always do, you know.  )

p45


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Happy birthday, Ros! I hope your day is perfect.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. As I've been at great pains to tell you, I don't crochet, but look at what I just finished!!! How I came to do this and its ultimate destination is a good story -- so here goes. We have a younger woman in our community who started crochetting about 1 1/2 years ago. She took to it as they say like a Duck to Water. Not only is she adventuresome but incredibly creative; however, she doesn't work from patterns. Awhile back, one of you enablers posted a Ravelry link for a crochetted shawl called "Mine Once More." When I check it out, I thought she might like it so downloaded the pattern and when I read it through I realized that it is wonderfully written with both textual direction and graphs. Naturally, I printed it out for her and when I gave it to her last Monday she fell in love with it. So we sat down and I encouraged her to read the text then look at the graphs until she "got it." When I got home from Town on Tuesday there was a message on the phone saying that she had and was up to row 9. Well, I was surprised because the yarn we had chosen for her was still sitting on my sofa. Because I consider my crocheting skills weak I had decided to work this one with her, but since it seems she had already started, I grabbed my yarn and off to the races I went. I just finished this and only found out yesterday that she was playing around with scrap yarn and was now "ready to start." Oh well.....
> 
> In the meantime, I learned that another one of the women in the valley who has been fighting a rare form of cancer is going to start a stem cell replacement treatment next month which will keep her in isolation for 3-4 months. So I decided that this shawl might be nice for her since it is light weight and very cuddly. So that is were it is going.
> 
> ...


Oh. My. Gosh!!! What a wonderful story and GOOD for YOU!!! Your friend will so appreciate the shawl. What a wonderful way to teach and encourage your crocheting friend. 

p46 - I might get caught up with you all yet....


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Unfortunately, after I had made our booking for Va, Beach, my DH remembered he has a dental appointment then. If only he would remember to put things on the calendar! I had even checked with him before booking, so now i have cancelled. Needless to say, I wasn't too happy about that as I was all psyched up about going. I think there may only be one other possible week we could go, but not until the week before Memorial Day. Really want to go when it is relatively quiet before tourist season.
> 
> Sue


That is disappointing. Men are good at paying attention when it is something they need to know. Perhaps, you'll find something nice to do for your anniversary tomorrow. Have a happy day, 47 years is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> How about floors?


Not if I can help it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> With or without wax?


Forget the wax - if they get a swish of the mop, they're doing good.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 1 of Bunnymuff's April MKAL is done....


Great start Melanie - you've probably posted at least one more clue by now.
The only way I'm going to catch up here - & get any knitting done - is to lock my doors.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well, here is my finished SW. It seems to be hard to get the true green to show. The pics on the grass are probably the closest. Maybe it is the afternoon light. I will try and take some more in the morning. I really love it. I think this is definitely my shawl pick for the county fair in August. It is a merino/tencel mix and there is a lovely sheen to it.


Very beautiful. I would think it would be much admired at your county show.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We have had another glorious day here. I got to sit outside and knit, then did some yard work. We got rid of another tree and I was cutting up branches and fighting ivy again. It looks like we are to have nice weather for the next ten days or do. I think we are going to go down to Virginia Beach on 23rd for three nights. It is our 47th wedding anniversary on Tuesday (19th), but we can't go away this week as our GD has her preschool spring song fest on Wednesday. It shouldn't be too busy and we should be able to relax.
> 
> Sue


Congratulations on your anniversary, Sue.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Pg 69/70


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Dodie, too bad someone built behind you, but good you still get a glimpse of the ocean to enjoy. Glad for you that your bank was able to take care of that bogus charge.
> 
> Julie, the sky is always a great view.
> 
> ...


How cute are those foxes?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Unfortunately, after I had made our booking for Va, Beach, my DH remembered he has a dental appointment then. If only he would remember to put things on the calendar! I had even checked with him before booking, so now i have cancelled. Needless to say, I wasn't too happy about that as I was all psyched up about going. I think there may only be one other possible week we could go, but not until the week before Memorial Day. Really want to go when it is relatively quiet before tourist season.
> 
> Sue


That is a pity, Sue. Hope you can find another date to go.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Happy Birthday, Ros. Hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> Sue


From me too, Ros. Hope you have some treats planned.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy birthday Ros!!
> 
> And happy anniversary Sue. Sorry that you won't get to go away though.
> 
> A new MKAL is starting by the group 'the Weird Sisters'. They did Dancing Bees (which I still have to finish!) and Urquhart. It is a pi shawl with a rose theme. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gerda-5


Thanks, Melanie. I've joined though I will be late starting - other projects to finish first.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Back at home for peace and quiet but we will return to my daughter's next weekend so that we can go to Wonderwool Wales. I need to decide on projects to buy yarn for,
The birthday party went really well. It was interesting to see the mix given that Raph chose his guests with no suggestions or restrictions from Mum and Dad. He invited equal numbers of girls and boys and of mixed ethnicity. Quite an eclectic but very happy mix, full of fun and laughter - and lots of NOISE. Hence the need for a quiet couple of days.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Back at home for peace and quiet but we will return to my daughter's next weekend so that we can go to Wonderwool Wales. I need to decide on projects to buy yarn for,
> The birthday party went really well. It was interesting to see the mix given that Raph chose his guests with no suggestions or restrictions from Mum and Dad. He invited equal numbers of girls and boys and of mixed ethnicity. Quite an eclectic but very happy mix, full of fun and laughter - and lots of NOISE. Hence the need for a quiet couple of days.


Looks like great fun. The Wool festival will be a challenge to not buy too much. That is why I have not gone to Rhinebeck for several years and restricted myself to running into a very small one or two festivals in Mass or Conn.

The party sounds great. Seems that you and his parents are raising open-minded, and non-xenophobic children. Congratulations on that success.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> With the mountains in the background and your yard in bloom - stunning!!! I will look forward to photos.  (We always do, you know.  )
> 
> p45


Yes, I know this group likes pictures! Thank you, Toni.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue this is stunning and a Blue Ribbon winner for sure!! 

Karen I have my tatting stuff sitting right here.. I am working on it.. but need to finish up these last few rows on the socks I started.. then I can put my energy into the book mark


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie that is good that they caught it and your not out the 700.00 it is why I only use the gift cards I get at the store.. We keep talking about getting a free checking account and only keeping a little bit in there for our internet purchases but we are lazy I guess.. because we never go down and do it  I know it would save us money in the long run.. 

Sue that sounds like a wonderful day.. and happy anniversary !!! I know you will have a great time next weekend too.. 

We are going to Winchester Bay next Friday.. I am so itching to go.. the place we are staying at let the dogs stay free!! and its very cheap for the room.. we have stayed there before and it is withing walking distance of the beach.. I just really hope that the weather cooperates!! 

We were so nice yesterday that we got lots of gardening done... I think I am going to buy some more flowers today and get them planted while hubby is at work. That will be a nice surprise for him. 

Tanya I think sport or DK will be fine... do the scarf size and it will be nearly big enough for a shawl.. or a nice size scarf.. I did the shawl size on lace weight yarn and wear it as a scarf.. 

Caryn those fox's are adorable!!! thanks for sharing...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I am sorry... darn I am sure it is a dissapointment that you had to cancel.. I do hope you two can do something special this weekend... and your getaway soon .. I have to say what I want to do.. get hubby to agree then double check with him for a few days before I book!!! LOL then I have to make sure he has talked to the HR at work to get the day or time off.. 

Happy Birthday Ros!! gosh has it been a year already.. time is flying.. and thanks for sharing the picture of Jackson.. what a doll .. did you knit the vest he is wearing?? temps must be cooling down for you I am sure your grateful for that.. we are just starting to warm up so it still feels good 

your very welcome Toni.. I am glad that Jane and Elizabeth are there to help  they are the best!! I am glad it is off to a good start 

Very tempting Melanie.. I have to think about this.. I have such limited time and hate falling behind.. I find I will frog over stressing... LOL but those size 8 needles sound very tempting over the US1's I am using now.. even though I do like those size needles too


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Makes me smile too. The expressions on his face in these two are priceless. Great photos.


Ditto from me, Ros!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Forget the wax - if they get a swish of the mop, they're doing good.


same here.. I accuse hubby of spilling something as a plot to get me to mop the floor!! LOL in all honesty it is a very small floor.. so I rarely bother with it.. (kitchen floor that is  )


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Socks are Now done! Redid the shape of the toe on the second one which is more rounded and fits better. My socks used an extra 1.1 oz of yarn, over the 3.5 oz of the original ball. This amounts to an additional 137 yds of yarn. That is a lot of yarn for these socks!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I still have Dancing Bees to finish too. It was put down when I went to England in September and never picked up again. Then, I stopped Urquhart as I didn't like how it was looking, so I think I will give it a miss. I am looking forward to LilyGo's Rapunzel at the end of the month, otherwise I think I will try and finish some more WIPs.

Sue
[=MissMelba]Happy birthday Ros!!

And happy anniversary Sue. Sorry that you won't get to go away though.

A new MKAL is starting by the group 'the Weird Sisters'. They did Dancing Bees (which I still have to finish!) and Urquhart. It is a pi shawl with a rose theme. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gerda-5[/quote]


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He makes me smile too! And I will say it again, Happy Birthday, dear!


Happy Birthday from me, too, Ros! I hope it's wonderful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue--47 yrs! Quite an accomplishment. Hope you get your trip worked out.


Me, too, Sue! Congratulations on 47 years!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> A new MKAL is starting by the group 'the Weird Sisters'. They did Dancing Bees (which I still have to finish!) and Urquhart. It is a pi shawl with a rose theme. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gerda-5


Thanks, Melanie. I'm back to working on getting my Dancing Bees finished. Almost halfway through the border, so making some progress. I need to get started on my Urquhart again (I frogged the whole thing and will begin again one of these days).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> same here.. I accuse hubby of spilling something as a plot to get me to mop the floor!! LOL in all honesty it is a very small floor.. so I rarely bother with it.. (kitchen floor that is  )


I'm the same way about our kitchen floor. It doesn't get a good mopping as often as it should.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Socks are Now done! Redid the shape of the toe on the second one which is more rounded and fits better. My socks used an extra 1.1 oz of yarn, over the 3.5 oz of the original ball. This amounts to an additional 137 yds of yarn. That is a lot of yarn for these socks!


Looking forward to seeing them, Tanya.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Anniversary, Sue. 47 years is quite an accomplishment. Hope you can find something special to celebrate.

Yay, Tanya, your socks are done. Woohoo. Pictures please.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Anniversary, Sue. 47 years is quite an accomplishment. Hope you can find something special to celebrate.
> 
> Yay, Tanya, your socks are done. Woohoo. Pictures please.


Pam/Bev/everyone--will graft them later and photo. Am getting buggy to deal with my taxes and go over to my favorite seedling/organic farm woman today. She forages for ramps---too yummy to pass up, and she is doing a market at her house. I fear no one is taking responsibility for doing the farmer's market this year in town. Boo Hoo!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Dodie, It probably is good that you called the phone number on the card.I guess it is possible that your card might have been compromised online.
Our credit union is pretty good about contacting us if there is anything questionable. Sometimes, I think too good, as I can rarely book my flights to 
England without them being declined, even when I was flying home twice a year. It always works out after a couple of phone calls, but then I have to rebook all over again. When my uncle died a few years ago I was booking with just a couple of days notice. Unfortunately I was doing it just before midnight and the fare doubled with the new day so I had to delay my departure by a day, so there was enough notice to get the lower fare again. I have had a note put in my record, but it still happens and the credit union blames Visa for the block, and say they can't override it in advance.
Sue


Dodie R. said:


> I got a fraud notice in my emails from the bank that said there was a purchase that they didn't think was mine and would I please call. So instead of using the phone number on the email, I used the number on the back of the card. When I talked to the girl she said that someone had used my card to order a $700+ shower door. I said I had not ordered it and she immediately cancelled the card and will send me a new one. I do not have to pay for anything. That's the second time someone has gotten hold of my card number and bought something on it. I use it for Amazon and any yarn purchases I make. Rarely for anything else, I sure wish I knew who was finding my number and I hope they get caught also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Love this lil guy. 💞


Love his vest too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I think I missed Ros birthday. I do hope you had a wonderful day :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Love this lil guy. 💞


He is very lovable :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Back at home for peace and quiet but we will return to my daughter's next weekend so that we can go to Wonderwool Wales. I need to decide on projects to buy yarn for,
> The birthday party went really well. It was interesting to see the mix given that Raph chose his guests with no suggestions or restrictions from Mum and Dad. He invited equal numbers of girls and boys and of mixed ethnicity. Quite an eclectic but very happy mix, full of fun and laughter - and lots of NOISE. Hence the need for a quiet couple of days.


I am glad you are back home for a little peace and quiet. The party sounds great fun.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ros. Well it is never too late!

Sue


RosD said:


> It is stunning Sue, soooo beautifully knitted!!! I love it, I wish I had attempted knitting it now. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, congratulations on 47 years of marriage. I hope you find a way to celebrate.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Sue! Congratulations on 47 years!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. Not sure what we will do tomorrow. Right now my car has to go in for an oil change. However, I was able to reschedule our beach trip to 25th May, for 3 nights. Hopefully the weather will be fine then, but it is too early for a forecast, but we were there the comparable week last year and it was nice.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, congratulations on 47 years 9f marriage. I hope you find a way to celebrate.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

For all you dog lovers:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Back at home for peace and quiet but we will return to my daughter's next weekend so that we can go to Wonderwool Wales. I need to decide on projects to buy yarn for,


Bring lots of cash  Projects we have aplenty so a lot to choose from.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Melanie. I'm back to working on getting my Dancing Bees finished. Almost halfway through the border, so making some progress. I need to get started on my Urquhart again (I frogged the whole thing and will begin again one of these days).


Progress is good


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope your upcoming get-a-way will be great Ronie. In the meantime, if you are missing mopping a larger kitchen floor, I have plenty


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, I am so glad you were able to make arrangements for a new get away. And I don't remember if I ever wished you a happy anniversary, if not I do now. 

Melanie, that mkal is very enticing. I have been wanting to do a PI shawl will you be doing the half or whole? 

Barbara, you're right! The kits really do look like little stuffed animals 

Linda, sounds like it was a fun birthday for all. It is nice that you are back home and able to relax a bit now. That is the treat of being a grandma. 
I agree about the cuteness of those fox kits. Have fun planning for Wonder wool. There sure are plenty of projects to choose from. 

Ronie, how nice that you got a place for your trip that will let the dogs stay free. Sounds like your planting is going good. Glad you liked the picture of the kits. 

Toni so glad all is going well over at the loft. I really do want to do the scarf and must find time to get over there and check out how everyone is doing.

Looking forward to seeing the socks Tanya. That's a lot of extra yarn. It is good you were able to get the yarn you needed to finish. 
Cute dog video. Love the ones that slid down on their bellies and the one that balanced on his front legs.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. Just rebooked this afternoon for the end of May. Hooefully the weather will be good then. This is just before Memorial Day, so it should not be too busy.

Sue
[ quote=tamarque]Sue--47 yrs! Quite an accomplishment. Hope you get your trip worked out.

Ros---Happy B'day. And Jackson is growing so. His age is such a wonderful one to watch. So much learning and joy.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ros. He is doing well.

Sue


RosD said:


> Ohhh I'm sorry Sue, I hope you still get to go soon!! How is your DH feeling after his operation? I hope he is recovering.💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Barbara. I'd be quite happy just to enjoy some quiet time outside, and maybe lunch or dinner out. Our trip will be towards the end of May now. I had DH check and double check his calendar, so he doesn't remember something on after I booked like yesterday. 
Sue



Babalou said:


> That is disappointing. Men are good at paying attention when it is something they need to know. Perhaps, you'll find something nice to do for your anniversary tomorrow. Have a happy day, 47 years is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Toni, good luck to your son. One of our gd's is in track and field. She does that shot-put and discus. She managed to come in 7th out of 96 girls in a recent meet. I'm not sure if it was state or just a county wide meet. We were so pleased for her.


Congratulations to your GD, Dodie! She did very well at that meet!!!

Our son was able to place in both events on Friday. He is feeling good about this decision to try these new experiences. 

p51


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Cute video, Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, your Spring Wood is superb!!! I can't wait to see it blocked!!!

The flowers for church were so pretty, too. You are a very talented lady. 

p54


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Look what the mailman brought today. I had ordered the lace for a shawl as I didn't think I had enough of any one colour. Then after ordering I found one yarn with enough yardage, so now I have a bonus. The other is for socks.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. You'll see in a few pages!

Sue


TLL said:


> Sue, your Spring Wood is superb!!! I can't wait to see it blocked!!!
> 
> The flowers for church were so pretty, too. You are a very talented lady.
> 
> p54


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm noticing on this edging that you have to use the ball end to do the circles and chains...with the Handy Hands instructed circle, not the loop method that works on the bookmark. You have to do too many "corrections" with the loop method as it leaves extra unwanted thread.

I know the shuttle instructions probably uses the loop method...but the closure works a tad differently than the needle does. I've added 1/2 a ds the "shuttle-style" way...but it's a challenge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Look what the mailman brought today. I had ordered the lace for a shawl as I didn't think I had enough of any one colour. Then after ordering I found one yarn with enough yardage, so now I have a bonus. The other is for socks.
> 
> Sue


Looks good!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> For all you dog lovers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Look what the mailman brought today. I had ordered the lace for a shawl as I didn't think I had enough of any one colour. Then after ordering I found one yarn with enough yardage, so now I have a bonus. The other is for socks.
> 
> Sue


Some consolation for your cancellation. I am glad you have rebooked. Very pretty yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope your upcoming get-a-way will be great Ronie. In the meantime, if you are missing mopping a larger kitchen floor, I have plenty


Oh I have had my share of large kitchens  I loved them but the floors showed alot of traffic too... little ones are not so easy to see...LOL I do like my kitchen though it is a open floor design so the entire front room and dining area is included..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Dodie, It probably is good that you called the phone number on the card.I guess it is possible that your card might have been compromised online.
> Our credit union is pretty good about contacting us if there is anything questionable. Sometimes, I think too good, as I can rarely book my flights to
> England without them being declined, even when I was flying home twice a year. It always works out after a couple of phone calls, but then I have to rebook all over again. When my uncle died a few years ago I was booking with just a couple of days notice. Unfortunately I was doing it just before midnight and the fare doubled with the new day so I had to delay my departure by a day, so there was enough notice to get the lower fare again. I have had a note put in my record, but it still happens and the credit union blames Visa for the block, and say they can't override it in advance.
> Sue


our bank is the same way. We have a notice on ours too and last fall when we went to the big end of season party up the river we got a room and keep in mind we are still in the same county and they declined us.. we must show a very sedate spending record LOL They showed my husband the number to call if it happens again.. I wonder if letting them know ahead of time would be helpful??

Good going on your socks Tanya... mine are done too!! YAY!! I am going to try to block them.. mostly just smooth out some stitches.. I don't know how else to do it.. but the baggy heel has me a bit bugged.. if blocking doesn't help I will have to get creative or just live with them  they are very nice everywhere else.. I'm not sure how the square toe will feel I have never made socks like this.. I'll find out


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Look what the mailman brought today. I had ordered the lace for a shawl as I didn't think I had enough of any one colour. Then after ordering I found one yarn with enough yardage, so now I have a bonus. The other is for socks.
> 
> Sue


Your mailman likes you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Look what the mailman brought today. I had ordered the lace for a shawl as I didn't think I had enough of any one colour. Then after ordering I found one yarn with enough yardage, so now I have a bonus. The other is for socks.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful yarn Sue!!! I am sure you will make something beautiful with it


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--the dog coming down on his front legs was too hysterical. He was so graceful I thought he was trained to do it. Others were also so precious.

Sue--great you got your anniversary trip worked out so easily. End of May should still be great weather.

Your Juniper Moon yarn is beautiful. Saw some being used at my local knitting group and fell in love with it. 

Ronie--missed your trip--Glad you got it worked out with the dogs. Did you watch the video I sent. There was even a doxie in it.

And here come the socks:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. Looking forward to it although it is still a little while. away.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, I am so glad you were able to make arrangements for a new get away. And I don't remember if I ever wished you a happy anniversary, if not I do now.
> 
> Melanie, that mkal is very enticing. I have been wanting to do a PI shawl will you be doing the half or whole?
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Looks like great fun. The Wool festival will be a challenge to not buy too much. That is why I have not gone to Rhinebeck for several years and restricted myself to running into a very small one or two festivals in Mass or Conn.
> 
> The party sounds great. Seems that you and his parents are raising open-minded, and non-xenophobic children. Congratulations on that success.


Thank you for that, Tanya. I think they are doing a good job too.
I will go to Woolfest prepared to buy for a couple of specific projects but enough cash to surprise myself. I'm leaving the credit card at home.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you for that, Tanya. I think they are doing a good job too.
> I will go to Woolfest prepared to buy for a couple of specific projects but enough cash to surprise myself. I'm leaving the credit card at home.


Safe strategy :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you are back home for a little peace and quiet. The party sounds great fun.


 :thumbup: It was and it was nice to know I can still get around the soft play with the kids.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bring lots of cash  Projects we have aplenty so a lot to choose from.


Sometimes there are so many to choose from that I can't choose. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Look what the mailman brought today. I had ordered the lace for a shawl as I didn't think I had enough of any one colour. Then after ordering I found one yarn with enough yardage, so now I have a bonus. The other is for socks.
> 
> Sue


Yummy colours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was very funny :XD:


I have to agree.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--the dog coming down on his front legs was too hysterical. He was so graceful I thought he was trained to do it. Others were also so precious.
> 
> Sue--great you got your anniversary trip worked out so easily. End of May should still be great weather.
> 
> ...


Great socks, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

SW - the blob. Not sure when it will get blocked.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Great socks, Tanya.


Thanx Linda. It was an adventure at the end.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I did watch the video Tanya very cute!! I'm afraid mine would just barrel down those steps knocking anyone over on their way.. LOL

Nice socks.. and just your color.. I stopped the lace on my last few row decreases I just know my toes would wiggle themselves out of the holes.. I like the way they look on too!! I'll get pictures of mine soon


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> SW - the blob. Not sure when it will get blocked.


Nice blob. I see some green in there, too? Like the color.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful SW Linda!! I hope it doesn't have to wait too long to be blocked and admired


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I did watch the video Tanya very cute!! I'm afraid mine would just barrel down those steps knocking anyone over on their way.. LOL
> 
> Nice socks.. and just your color.. I stopped the lace on my last few row decreases I just know my toes would wiggle themselves out of the holes.. I like the way they look on too!! I'll get pictures of mine soon


Glad you like the socks. My toes are all over the place so they won't go thru the lace holes.

I thought it interesting, as well as funny, that so many kinds of dogs were afraid of the stairs. The St. Bernard, tho, really got to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ... decided to take a few pictures of our veggie garden....


Very intersting pics, Babalou.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Ooh, DM lace is developing nicely Jane. And your Spring Wood shawl is going to be incredible!...


Thank you, Caryn, & everyone else, for your kind comments on my work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Our bank is really good about checking if we purchased some bricks in Mexico. Really, they called us about that.  We were glad they did, because we had not purchased any bricks in Mexico. We also call them when we are going on vacation,so they know what states we are going through and where we will end up.

Sue, love your yarn!! Looks yummy. 

Tanya, your socks look great. I am glad you persevered and got them done.

Linda, I love the color of your SW. It's going to be amazing blocked.

We went to a friend's house on Sat night. THey had kittens.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you for that, Tanya. I think they are doing a good job too.
> I will go to Woolfest prepared to buy for a couple of specific projects but enough cash to surprise myself. I'm leaving the credit card at home.


Wool fest, be still my beating heart ❤💛💙💜💗


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--the dog coming down on his front legs was too hysterical. He was so graceful I thought he was trained to do it. Others were also so precious.
> 
> Sue--great you got your anniversary trip worked out so easily. End of May should still be great weather.
> 
> ...


So pretty, love the color.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Very intersting pics, Babalou.


Thank you!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> SW - the blob. Not sure when it will get blocked.


Oh, I want to see, I want to see. This is a gorgeous color. Will anxiously wait for blocking.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Our bank is really good about checking if we purchased some bricks in Mexico. Really, they called us about that.  We were glad they did, because we had not purchased any bricks in Mexico. We also call them when we are going on vacation,so they know what states we are going through and where we will end up.
> 
> Sue, love your yarn!! Looks yummy.
> 
> ...


Aw, they are adorable. I miss my kitties.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And here come the socks:


Looking mighty good. Love the color and the fit looks great.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Our bank is really good about checking if we purchased some bricks in Mexico. Really, they called us about that.  We were glad they did, because we had not purchased any bricks in Mexico. We also call them when we are going on vacation,so they know what states we are going through and where we will end up.
> 
> Sue, love your yarn!! Looks yummy.
> 
> ...


Thanx Bev regarding the socks. I am glad I finished them, too, but so many trials on these. Ridiculous. I did like various pieces of the pattern and am glad I changed the toe as the pattern created a pointy shape and that has nothing to do with my wide feet. A rounded toe worked much better with 20 stitches at the toe for grafting.

Those kittens are too adorable. Seeing them makes me miss all my departed fur balls.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Looking mighty good. Love the color and the fit looks great.


Thanx Belle--they do fit well. The German Twisted CO for the cuff in a larger needle was a good choice for a stretchy and comfy fit. Narrowing down at the heels made that part fit well, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Our bank is really good about checking if we purchased some bricks in Mexico. Really, they called us about that.  We were glad they did, because we had not purchased any bricks in Mexico. We also call them when we are going on vacation,so they know what states we are going through and where we will end up.
> 
> Sue, love your yarn!! Looks yummy.
> 
> ...


Aren't they adorable!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Aren't they adorable!


 :thumbup: Surely makes me want kittens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: Surely makes me want kittens.


They are so endearing, aren't they? and if you have them young, they are likely to bond with you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Look what the mailman brought today. I had ordered the lace for a shawl as I didn't think I had enough of any one colour. Then after ordering I found one yarn with enough yardage, so now I have a bonus. The other is for socks.
> 
> Sue


Yummy yarns!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> our bank is the same way. We have a notice on ours too and last fall when we went to the big end of season party up the river we got a room and keep in mind we are still in the same county and they declined us.. we must show a very sedate spending record LOL They showed my husband the number to call if it happens again.. I wonder if letting them know ahead of time would be helpful??
> 
> Good going on your socks Tanya... mine are done too!! YAY!! I am going to try to block them.. mostly just smooth out some stitches.. I don't know how else to do it.. but the baggy heel has me a bit bugged.. if blocking doesn't help I will have to get creative or just live with them  they are very nice everywhere else.. I'm not sure how the square toe will feel I have never made socks like this.. I'll find out


I usually let the card companies know when we're travelling and don't have any trouble. Before I started doing that we had a decline on one of our cards at a gas station in northern California and luckily I had another card we could use.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--the dog coming down on his front legs was too hysterical. He was so graceful I thought he was trained to do it. Others were also so precious.
> 
> Sue--great you got your anniversary trip worked out so easily. End of May should still be great weather.
> 
> ...


They look great, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> SW - the blob. Not sure when it will get blocked.


Well done, Linda!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

It's is done. Yay!! I did not do the two purl stitches on each side in the stockenette for the side seams. It's pooching out there. I may do a bit of whipstitching to try to fix it. . .tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It's is done. Yay!! I did not do the two purl stitches on each side in the stockenette for the side seams. It's pooching out there. I may do a bit of whipstitching to try to fix it. . .tomorrow.


It looks great, Bev.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> It's is done. Yay!! I did not do the two purl stitches on each side in the stockenette for the side seams. It's pooching out there. I may do a bit of whipstitching to try to fix it. . .tomorrow.


Pooching or not, I like this. Like the color and texture. Congrats.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It's is done. Yay!! I did not do the two purl stitches on each side in the stockenette for the side seams. It's pooching out there. I may do a bit of whipstitching to try to fix it. . .tomorrow.


This is for Oliver? It looks lovely Bev, despite the pooching!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

About 25 pages to go... :XD:

My pointy-leaf Sage is starting to flower in one of the pots I have it in. I do not think I have to replant sage this year. <<<G>>>

At least I'll have established plants to protect my Heirloom tomatoes and peppers (still going spicy...DARN squirrel!).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Nice blob. I see some green in there, too? Like the color.


A bright jade green.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> beautiful SW Linda!! I hope it doesn't have to wait too long to be blocked and admired


 :thumbup: Thanks, Ronie. Fingers itching to get it done.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Our bank is really good about checking if we purchased some bricks in Mexico. Really, they called us about that.  We were glad they did, because we had not purchased any bricks in Mexico. We also call them when we are going on vacation,so they know what states we are going through and where we will end up.
> 
> Sue, love your yarn!! Looks yummy.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:  So cute, lined up like that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Wool fest, be still my beating heart ❤💛💙💜💗


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Oh, I want to see, I want to see. This is a gorgeous color. Will anxiously wait for blocking.


Me too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tried calling 24 hours before, but it did not help, unfortunately.

Sue


Ronie said:


> our bank is the same way. We have a notice on ours too and last fall when we went to the big end of season party up the river we got a room and keep in mind we are still in the same county and they declined us.. we must show a very sedate spending record LOL They showed my husband the number to call if it happens again.. I wonder if letting them know ahead of time would be helpful??
> 
> Good going on your socks Tanya... mine are done too!! YAY!! I am going to try to block them.. mostly just smooth out some stitches.. I don't know how else to do it.. but the baggy heel has me a bit bugged.. if blocking doesn't help I will have to get creative or just live with them  they are very nice everywhere else.. I'm not sure how the square toe will feel I have never made socks like this.. I'll find out


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are keeping busy, but it is good that you get people coming around. The knitting can always wait.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Great start Melanie - you've probably posted at least one more clue by now.
> The only way I'm going to catch up here - & get any knitting done - is to lock my doors.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad the party went well and that Ralph chose his guests. I can imagine your need for some peace and quiet after being around energetic, noisy little ones.

Hope you will enjoy your trip to Wonderwool. We have the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival at the beginning of May, and hope to go with a couple of friends from my Knitting Guild.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Back at home for peace and quiet but we will return to my daughter's next weekend so that we can go to Wonderwool Wales. I need to decide on projects to buy yarn for,
> The birthday party went really well. It was interesting to see the mix given that Raph chose his guests with no suggestions or restrictions from Mum and Dad. He invited equal numbers of girls and boys and of mixed ethnicity. Quite an eclectic but very happy mix, full of fun and laughter - and lots of NOISE. Hence the need for a quiet couple of days.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, your finished socks look good.

I used that Juniper Moon yarn on a SusannaIC MKAL, and really liked it.
Sue


tamarque said:


> Caryn--the dog coming down on his front legs was too hysterical. He was so graceful I thought he was trained to do it. Others were also so precious.
> 
> Sue--great you got your anniversary trip worked out so easily. End of May should still be great weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful well fitting socks, Tanya!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thank you for that, Tanya. I think they are doing a good job too.
> I will go to Woolfest prepared to buy for a couple of specific projects but enough cash to surprise myself. I'm leaving the credit card at home.


That is a great strategy :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> SW - the blob. Not sure when it will get blocked.


Such a beautiful blob. I love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. No idea yet just what. I need to look through my Ravelry library. I seem to save a lot, but then forget what I have.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Beautiful yarn Sue!!! I am sure you will make something beautiful with it


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, such sweet kittens. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--the vest came out very nicely. Love the color. Just think of what fun it will be knitting ganseys for him once he is bigger and you get a larger field to work with.

Sue--square toes on socks are not bad. I find the corners soften when worn. Of course my toes are wide and you may have narrow, pointy ones.

As for the heels??? Some sock heels can be redone but not sure how to do this on this pattern. There may be some info online for how to cut out the heel and reknit it.

Linda--that Blue/Green sounds beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful well fitting socks, Tanya!


Thanx Norma. They are pretty comfy


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> It's is done. Yay!! I did not do the two purl stitches on each side in the stockenette for the side seams. It's pooching out there. I may do a bit of whipstitching to try to fix it. . .tomorrow.


It looks great :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your blob, Linda. That is such a pretty colour. It will look beautiful when blocked. I was wondering how the blocking would go since the designer warned that some of the leaves might not lie flat, but had no problem. Hardest thing was having to rearrange my blocking mats to accommodate its large size.

I am really happy with my shawl and I know you will be with yours too. Look forward to seeing it blocked.

Sue

Sue


linda09 said:


> SW - the blob. Not sure when it will get blocked.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute kitties. Love how they are lined up. Don't they just melt your heart.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Our bank is really good about checking if we purchased some bricks in Mexico. Really, they called us about that.  We were glad they did, because we had not purchased any bricks in Mexico. We also call them when we are going on vacation,so they know what states we are going through and where we will end up.
> 
> Sue, love your yarn!! Looks yummy.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute, Bev. Hope we see some pics of it being worn.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> It's is done. Yay!! I did not do the two purl stitches on each side in the stockenette for the side seams. It's pooching out there. I may do a bit of whipstitching to try to fix it. . .tomorrow.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev, I'm up and down like a yo yo. I'm not going to read anything more about my test results, because I get tested again in a few weeks and then I will know more. Then I can panic if needs be!!! No, then I will ask my doctor what can be fixed and what I can do to improve things. Hopefully better news than expected!!! 💞


That is what we are all hoping for, too, Ros. You continue to be in my prayers.

Jackson is growing up sooooo quickly! Those are wonderful photos of him in the rain.  <3

p56


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm just snatching a quiet half hour before the madness of a six year old's birthday party begins. Two excited little boys here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Have fun, Linda!!!

p58


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I did Toni. It was very useful to have such a broad review of material and some new stuff as well. The lab tour itself was so impressive as was the hands on experience with many of the small field testing tools.


That must have been fun to play with toys.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Well, here is my finished SW. It seems to be hard to get the true green to show. The pics on the grass are probably the closest. Maybe it is the afternoon light. I will try and take some more in the morning. I really love it. I think this is definitely my shawl pick for the county fair in August. It is a merino/tencel mix and there is a lovely sheen to it.


This would be an excellent fair choice, Sue! Incredible!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Toni, congrats to your son on his t&f placings. It is great that he tried something new and is enjoying it.

Lovely new yarn Sue. 

Pretty purple socks Tanya! And you did a great job altering them to get the perfect fit!

Great strategy for Woolfest, Linda. Gorgeous color of your finished shawl. Looking forward to seeing it blocked too.

Those kitties are so sweet Bev, I'm surprised you didn't go home with one of them  Your little gansey vest is wonderful. It will look so cute on Oliver and I don't think the pooch will even show.

Karen, glad your pointy leaf sage has returned. My regular sage has also returned.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Belle. I love sharing photos of Jackson, he always makes me smile. Have a great visit with your Mum.💞


The joy on his face is priceless!!! Thank you for sharing, Ros. 

Caryn, those fox babies are so cute! They must be fun to watch.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a really pleasant surprise this morning, receiving an email from my mother's solicitor (lawyer), telling me that he had received a refund from the Dept of Works and Pensions. My mother died October 2014 and her estate was settled early last year. This was totally unexpected. I had just reported that money when we filed our taxes a couple of weeks ago. Now I wonder if I will have to fill out another form next year, although I think it may fall below the threshold that needs to be reported. It was funny as my brother and I talked on the phone yesterday about not planning any trip home at present since Mum is no longer there. For many years the two of us only met over there. My DH and I are planning going to Newfoundland in July to visit him and were checking on dates. Also hoping to visit Jane whilst up there.

It was strange to have a reminder of Mum on our anniversary, and quite out of the blue. I was working in London when I got married and my parents lived in Scotland, where I got married. She made my wedding dress. I picked out the pattern and let her pick the fabric. I still have the dress in the basement although it no longer fits, or is that I no longer fit into it. So she definitely is in my thoughts today.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, that way you have a limitation.

I spent more last year at the Maryland Festival because my DH was there with me as we were on our way to WV to visit his sister. So I blamed him!

Sue


Normaedern said:


> That is a great strategy :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, we are down to paper plates and one pan and pot...everything is going well...packing is almost done. We are down to : "one-last-box-to-a-room".. Friday, we will pack up the TVs, computers, then load the car and just stay in a hotel in town. I will have my iPad with cellular, but must my iPadl is getting old...she doesn't like to connect to iCloud and is running slowly these days...or is it the user.

Anyway, I am finalizing my packing, with the knitting projects. I believe I am going to do some designing along the way on the trip.

My next project will be a combination of Estonian motifs and maybe some other styles. I am picking up from "Midnight in Paris, Lavender Fields". This one will be "Morning in Holland, Tulips beneath the Windmills". It is going to be rectangular and will have some nupps in the edging and in the center motif. I am going to design a rectangular shawl which can be used as a table runner. 

I have recently looked at many patterns and decided that many of the shawl patterns would make nice curtains. Like the lovely patterns from Marianne Kinzel. So I might offer some options with this one. My objective is to design a pattern that can be used by everyone. So maybe this will "fit-the-bill" so to speak.

Don't know how long this will take...designing is really difficult and time consuming but worth the effort.

Take care everyone...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hope your upcoming get-a-way will be great Ronie. In the meantime, if you are missing mopping a larger kitchen floor, I have plenty


Mine is a pretty good sized floor also - I'm closer to you. 

p71


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy 47th Anniversary, Sue!!! That is a wonderful accomplishment. 

Happy Birthday, Ros!!!

I hope you all had/have very special celebrations.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

An evening of TV (DWTS, about the only TV, other than the News that I watch) really helped me progress on my Peony. I am into the final colour, with six more little sections to do.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great socks, Tanya! I am so glad you were able to find more yarn. They are beautiful. 

Linda, your SW blob is going to be gorgeous when blocked!

p74


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: Surely makes me want kittens.


They sure make life interesting. We are searching for runaway pens and pencils ALL of the time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> It's is done. Yay!! I did not do the two purl stitches on each side in the stockenette for the side seams. It's pooching out there. I may do a bit of whipstitching to try to fix it. . .tomorrow.


Wonderful!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Bev.


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, we are down to paper plates and one pan and pot...everything is going well...packing is almost done. We are down to : "one-last-box-to-a-room".. Friday, we will pack up the TVs, computers, then load the car and just stay in a hotel in town. I will have my iPad with cellular, but must my iPadl is getting old...she doesn't like to connect to iCloud and is running slowly these days...or is it the user.
> 
> Anyway, I am finalizing my packing, with the knitting projects. I believe I am going to do some designing along the way on the trip.
> 
> ...


You will be on the road and in Washington before you know it!

Have fun with your designing, DFL.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> An evening of TV (DWTS, about the only TV, other than the News that I watch) really helped me progress on my Peony. I am into the final colour, with six more little sections to do.
> 
> Sue


Your colors are so nice and soft together, Sue. Looking good!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Toni, congrats to your son on his t&f placings. It is great that he tried something new and is enjoying it....


Thank you, Caryn and everyone else.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Glad the party went well and that Ralph chose his guests. I can imagine your need for some peace and quiet after being around energetic, noisy little ones.
> 
> Hope you will enjoy your trip to Wonderwool. We have the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival at the beginning of May, and hope to go with a couple of friends from my Knitting Guild.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll try to get pics of some of the exhibits.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Such a beautiful blob. I love the colour :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Love your blob, Linda. That is such a pretty colour. It will look beautiful when blocked. I was wondering how the blocking would go since the designer warned that some of the leaves might not lie flat, but had no problem. Hardest thing was having to rearrange my blocking mats to accommodate its large size.
> 
> I am really happy with my shawl and I know you will be with yours too. Look forward to seeing it blocked.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had a really pleasant surprise this morning, receiving an email from my mother's solicitor (lawyer), telling me that he had received a refund from the Dept of Works and Pensions. My mother died October 2014 and her estate was settled early last year. This was totally unexpected. I had just reported that money when we filed our taxes a couple of weeks ago. Now I wonder if I will have to fill out another form next year, although I think it may fall below the threshold that needs to be reported. It was funny as my brother and I talked on the phone yesterday about not planning any trip home at present since Mum is no longer there. For many years the two of us only met over there. My DH and I are planning going to Newfoundland in July to visit him and were checking on dates. Also hoping to visit Jane whilst up there.
> 
> It was strange to have a reminder of Mum on our anniversary, and quite out of the blue. I was working in London when I got married and my parents lived in Scotland, where I got married. She made my wedding dress. I picked out the pattern and let her pick the fabric. I still have the dress in the basement although it no longer fits, or is that I no longer fit into it. So she definitely is in my thoughts today.
> 
> Sue


How lovely to have that gift from your Mum on your anniversary. Hope you are enjoying your day and happy memories of her.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, that way you have a limitation.
> 
> I spent more last year at the Maryland Festival because my DH was there with me as we were on our way to WV to visit his sister. So I blamed him!
> 
> Sue


I won't take my hubby for that reason - he gets drunk on all the colour and wants me to knit it all. I do have the additional pleasure of helping my daughter to buy yarn and fibre for spinning, which helps me to keep within my boundaries.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, we are down to paper plates and one pan and pot...everything is going well...packing is almost done. We are down to : "one-last-box-to-a-room".. Friday, we will pack up the TVs, computers, then load the car and just stay in a hotel in town. I will have my iPad with cellular, but must my iPadl is getting old...she doesn't like to connect to iCloud and is running slowly these days...or is it the user.
> 
> Anyway, I am finalizing my packing, with the knitting projects. I believe I am going to do some designing along the way on the trip.
> 
> ...


Happy travelling, DFL. Hope all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> An evening of TV (DWTS, about the only TV, other than the News that I watch) really helped me progress on my Peony. I am into the final colour, with six more little sections to do.
> 
> Sue


It is lovely and looks as if it will also be a good size.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Great socks, Tanya! I am so glad you were able to find more yarn. They are beautiful.
> 
> Linda, your SW blob is going to be gorgeous when blocked!
> 
> p74


 :thumbup: Thank you, Toni.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> They sure make life interesting. We are searching for runaway pens and pencils ALL of the time.


My rubber finger cot would be missing a LOT more than it is now. I'm only missing my Dritz loop wire threader...on the floor somewhere. No animals other than myself...ROWR!

And DFL --> You know you have quite a few of us with desktop computers if you need a page stored/perfected until your machine is unpacked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Not sure if this might have been shared - I am falling further & further behind.
Gerda - MKAL by Bethany Hait
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gerda-5


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

What a nice surprise Sue and sweet memories of your mom on your anniversary. Lovely progress on peony. 

DFL, you sound all set to go. Wishing you safe and happy travels. Your new design sounds intriguing and I love the name.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That must have been fun to play with toys.


Always :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Great socks, Tanya! I am so glad you were able to find more yarn. They are beautiful.
> 
> Linda, your SW blob is going to be gorgeous when blocked!
> 
> p74


thanx Toni. I feel so fortunate to have found someone willing to sell me her stash of matching dye lot. Knitters are such a generous bunch.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn, I am thinking to take the plunge and do the full circle. I already have a full square WIP, lol. I have some Knit Picks Gloss lace in midnight heather, an almost black green, that I might use. Not a typical rose color but I think it will be dramatic instead of romantic.

Socks look good Tanya. Nice purple.

Yay! You have a blob off the needles Linda  

Bev, how did they get the kittens to line up? Very cute!

Lots of interest in the vest Bev. It will look really cute on.

Ooh, a new design from DFL. I love tulips. They are about the only thing I miss from when I lived in Albany NY. Enjoy your drive DFL and we will see you when you are settled into your new home 

Well Toni, we can keep Ronie busy with both of our floors, lol.

Lovely memories of your mum are priceless Sue 

Knitting update: I have started the lace border on my generic garter stitch shawl. This is my TV watching knitting project. The Socks are hibernating as I am working on the Bunnymuff April MKAL - about 3/4 of the way through clue 2, clue 3 came out last Friday and it has beads so I am getting anxious to see my beads worked in. I have signed up for the Gerda MKAL and will probably cast on this weekend. The clues for this one come out every two weeks but they are usually decent sized so I will be behind anyways, lol.

Hope all enjoy their day,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--wonderful story about your mum. I am sure it was bittersweet to get that call from the solicitor. Great that you will make a trek to Newfoundland to see your brother and get to visit with Jane. It will be a very special trip

Caryn/Karen--am envious that your sage returns. Mine never does. I love pineapple sage which is always hard to find, but it has become a bit more popular along with black pansys.But neither of them is perennial around here. Altho Russian sage is a perennial decorative which has come back for about 10? yrs now.

Some of my tomato seedlings collapsed last nite. Just keeled over like wet noodles. None of the others so don't know what happened.

Got to see the new baby yesterday for a few minutes. She is such a solid little lump and so easy with new people. Just loved holding her for a bit. A pure bundle of love.

DFL--as much playthings as you have for traveling, the trip will be over way before you get to half of them. It will be such an exciting trip, leaving behind years of your life and driving into the sunrise of a new one awaiting you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> You will be on the road and in Washington before you know it!
> 
> Have fun with your designing, DFL.


Ditto from me, DFL.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Happy birthday Ros!!


Thank you Melanie.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Happy birthday, Ros! I hope your day is perfect.


Thank you Barbara. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> From me too, Ros. Hope you have some treats planned.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, what a lovely reminder of your Mum on your anniversary.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Back at home for peace and quiet but we will return to my daughter's next weekend so that we can go to Wonderwool Wales. I need to decide on projects to buy yarn for,
> The birthday party went really well. It was interesting to see the mix given that Raph chose his guests with no suggestions or restrictions from Mum and Dad. He invited equal numbers of girls and boys and of mixed ethnicity. Quite an eclectic but very happy mix, full of fun and laughter - and lots of NOISE. Hence the need for a quiet couple of days.


It sounds like a great party Linda and I'm sure you will appreciate a quiet couple of days. 💞 I forgot to say enjoy your yarn shopping. 😍


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Happy Birthday Ros!! gosh has it been a year already.. time is flying.. and thanks for sharing the picture of Jackson.. what a doll .. did you knit the vest he is wearing?? temps must be cooling down for you I am sure your grateful for that.. we are just starting to warm up so it still feels good


Thank you Ronie. Yes I did knit the vest for him. I'm sooo happy to have cooler weather, I've lived in Australia all of my life and I still hate the heat!!! Thank goodness for air conditioning!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday from me, too, Ros! I hope it's wonderful!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love his vest too!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I think I missed Ros birthday. I do hope you had a wonderful day :thumbup:


No you didn't miss it Norma, thank you. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> An evening of TV (DWTS, about the only TV, other than the News that I watch) really helped me progress on my Peony. I am into the final colour, with six more little sections to do.
> 
> Sue


Lovely! What is DWTS?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> He is very lovable :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, he sure is!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ros. Well it is never too late!
> 
> Sue


You're welcome Sue!!! I certainly know where to get help if I need it!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ros. He is doing well.
> 
> Sue


I'm very happy to hear that Sue. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am sorry about the tomato seedling. DH has the same problem and gets so cross.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Look what the mailman brought today. I had ordered the lace for a shawl as I didn't think I had enough of any one colour. Then after ordering I found one yarn with enough yardage, so now I have a bonus. The other is for socks.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous yarn Sue.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> And here come the socks:


Lovely socks Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> SW - the blob. Not sure when it will get blocked.


Looks beautiful Linda, I can't wait to see it blocked. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Glad you like the socks. My toes are all over the place so they won't go thru the lace holes.
> 
> I thought it interesting, as well as funny, that so many kinds of dogs were afraid of the stairs. The St. Bernard, tho, really got to me.


My Great Pyrenees wouldn't walk in the kitchen. It has something to do with their size.. they slide on the linoleum  
He also didn't like the river until the day I jumped in and he jumped in and pushed me out!!! I guess he thought it wasn't a good place for me either  he was one of those dream dogs.. I have been lucky to have had a few of them.. He walked all over the ranch right by my side protecting me but was a scardy cat when it came to coming inside!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We went to a friend's house on Sat night. THey had kittens.


Gorgeous kittens Bev. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Our bank is really good about checking if we purchased some bricks in Mexico. Really, they called us about that.  We were glad they did, because we had not purchased any bricks in Mexico. We also call them when we are going on vacation,so they know what states we are going through and where we will end up.
> 
> Sue, love your yarn!! Looks yummy.
> 
> ...


adorable kittens!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> It's is done. Yay!! I did not do the two purl stitches on each side in the stockenette for the side seams. It's pooching out there. I may do a bit of whipstitching to try to fix it. . .tomorrow.


It looks great Bev. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great vest Bev I can't wait to see Oliver modeling it  he will fill in any pooch you see.. I see a very well done vest 
Also I'm glad that your bank caught the 'bricks' purchase!  that could of been very expensive 

Thanks Pam.. I'll let hubby know to let the bank know.. or maybe I'll just walk over there.. they have been threatening us with rain all week but we have yet to see it.. so there is a possibility that I could get a nice walk in today.

Darn squirrels is right Karen.. I hope your sage works to keep them out of your tomatoes.. We will get to our tomatoes in the next few weeks...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> That is what we are all hoping for, too, Ros. You continue to be in my prayers.
> 
> Jackson is growing up sooooo quickly! Those are wonderful photos of him in the rain.  <3
> 
> p56


Thank you Toni. I love those photos of him in the rain. That's the trouble, Carmen keeps sending me beautiful photos of the little guy. Of course I just have to share them with all of my LP friends.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> The joy on his face is priceless!!! Thank you for sharing, Ros. .


Thank you Toni, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had a really pleasant surprise this morning, receiving an email from my mother's solicitor (lawyer), telling me that he had received a refund from the Dept of Works and Pensions. My mother died October 2014 and her estate was settled early last year. This was totally unexpected. I had just reported that money when we filed our taxes a couple of weeks ago. Now I wonder if I will have to fill out another form next year, although I think it may fall below the threshold that needs to be reported. It was funny as my brother and I talked on the phone yesterday about not planning any trip home at present since Mum is no longer there. For many years the two of us only met over there. My DH and I are planning going to Newfoundland in July to visit him and were checking on dates. Also hoping to visit Jane whilst up there.
> 
> It was strange to have a reminder of Mum on our anniversary, and quite out of the blue. I was working in London when I got married and my parents lived in Scotland, where I got married. She made my wedding dress. I picked out the pattern and let her pick the fabric. I still have the dress in the basement although it no longer fits, or is that I no longer fit into it. So she definitely is in my thoughts today.
> 
> Sue


Sue that is so heartwarming.. its her way of saying she is still with you  and on such a wonderful day for you and Paul.. you have gone through so much over the year or so .. it is great that life has a wonderful future for the two of you now... Your in great shape.. you should go try that dress on  maybe wear in on your 50th


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Happy 47th Anniversary, Sue!!! That is a wonderful accomplishment.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Ros!!!
> 
> I hope you all had/have very special celebrations.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> An evening of TV (DWTS, about the only TV, other than the News that I watch) really helped me progress on my Peony. I am into the final colour, with six more little sections to do.
> 
> Sue


It's gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> You will be on the road and in Washington before you know it!
> 
> Have fun with your designing, DFL.


Same from me DFL. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, we are down to paper plates and one pan and pot...everything is going well...packing is almost done. We are down to : "one-last-box-to-a-room".. Friday, we will pack up the TVs, computers, then load the car and just stay in a hotel in town. I will have my iPad with cellular, but must my iPadl is getting old...she doesn't like to connect to iCloud and is running slowly these days...or is it the user.
> 
> Anyway, I am finalizing my packing, with the knitting projects. I believe I am going to do some designing along the way on the trip.
> 
> ...


Thats great DFL!! pretty soon all this packing will be behind you and you can then start planning your new home in a new town  
It is funny you mentioned that some could be used as curtains.. my Spring Dance turned out so large that I was thinking the same thing.. I actually have it pinned to the top of my bedroom window. I didn't want the sun to shin on it..  
I would love to do the Holland scarf when you have it ready.. I have Lavender Fields and now I am much better with my kitchener stitch I think I will redo it... I never felt I did a very good job with it... but the scarf itself is amazing..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Had a really pleasant surprise this morning, receiving an email from my mother's solicitor (lawyer), telling me that he had received a refund from the Dept of Works and Pensions. My mother died October 2014 and her estate was settled early last year. This was totally unexpected. I had just reported that money when we filed our taxes a couple of weeks ago. Now I wonder if I will have to fill out another form next year, although I think it may fall below the threshold that needs to be reported. It was funny as my brother and I talked on the phone yesterday about not planning any trip home at present since Mum is no longer there. For many years the two of us only met over there. My DH and I are planning going to Newfoundland in July to visit him and were checking on dates. Also hoping to visit Jane whilst up there.
> 
> It was strange to have a reminder of Mum on our anniversary, and quite out of the blue. I was working in London when I got married and my parents lived in Scotland, where I got married. She made my wedding dress. I picked out the pattern and let her pick the fabric. I still have the dress in the basement although it no longer fits, or is that I no longer fit into it. So she definitely is in my thoughts today.
> 
> Sue


Lovely memories of your Mum on your anniversary Sue. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue you Peony looks great.. how are you deciding to change colors... I was at first thinking you were going to knit one ball as far as it would go.. but then I realize that would make a very large shawl..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely! What is DWTS?


I think it is Dancing With The Stars. 💞
P 81


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is the U.S. Version of Strictly Come Dancing.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Lovely! What is DWTS?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely! What is DWTS?


Norma it is 'Dancing with the Stars'  I hear it is a great show but I haven't followed it.. I know lots of people who do though!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well the socks are done and blocking. I soaked them over night.. I still think they will stretch out when I put them on but the heel looks better.... I have some silk thread that I can run though the heel part if its baggy but I'm not going to mess with it just yet I'll give them a few washing's first .. 

I am going to work on my tatting today and the shawl I almost have done.. I am thinking about the KAL Melanie and Jane posted.. I might be able to keep up with a new clue every 2 weeks..  but I need yarn.. I don't think I have that much fingering.. 

I'm with you Sue I just need to go through all the patterns I already have and decide what to make.. I have some ideas


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. It's sort of hit and miss. I started with the Green tea because I had least of that,and the start was the narrowest part. I wanted to do complete sets (ie four sections, garter, stockinette, garter then reverse stockinette). That at least gave me an idea of length. So I did 2 sets of that. I wanted to use the neutral colour between the three different colours, and decided one set was enough and then two sets again for the Haze Heather, which is the middle, then another set of the neutral. The final colour I was going to do two sets, but since it is recommended to bind off after a garter section, that will only be 1 3/4 sets. Hope that is not too much info. For another one I might make it more stripey, changing regularly after a couple of sections rather than sets. I will be curios to see how many yards I use up.

I really like how it is turning out. Then I am still going to have leftovers from the yarns I am using on this.

Sue



Ronie said:


> Sue you Peony looks great.. how are you deciding to change colors... I was at first thinking you were going to knit one ball as far as it would go.. but then I realize that would make a very large shawl..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great vest Bev I can't wait to see Oliver modeling it  he will fill in any pooch you see.. I see a very well done vest
> Also I'm glad that your bank caught the 'bricks' purchase!  that could of been very expensive
> 
> Thanks Pam.. I'll let hubby know to let the bank know.. or maybe I'll just walk over there.. they have been threatening us with rain all week but we have yet to see it.. so there is a possibility that I could get a nice walk in today.
> ...


We're having an unseasonably warm spell up here. It's been in the mid to upper 80s for the past few days. Supposed to cool down into the mid 70s tomorrow with some rain. I'm down in Olympia today (where it's supposed to be 90 today). Staying with my sister until tomorrow morning and we're both. going to a doctor appointment with Mom this morning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am sorry about the tomato seedling. DH has the same problem and gets so cross.


Me, too. I don't do that many plants so losing 1/2 of them means I have no back up if any get lost in transplanting to the garden. Grrrrrrr!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Lovely socks Tanya. 💞


Thanx Ros. They were an interesting pattern that Bev introduced to us.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Me, too. I don't do that many plants so losing 1/2 of them means I have no back up if any get lost in transplanting to the garden. Grrrrrrr!


I don't know if I should offer seed or 2 plants? I have 2 patches that need to be thinned...they're starting to bolt being MORE mature than last year. I'm not getting the round leaf again as it doesn't winter well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We are having a love.ly warm day here today. I am enjoying sitting outside on my swing, doing nothing. I think we are going to go pick up a salad at a salad bar, then head out to a park which is four or five miles from. I don't really want to go far afield, but just do something relaxing, then maybe go out for dinner tonight.


Here are a couple of pics from my front yard. I don't have many flowers out there, but if this warm weather stays around, I might just go and buy some.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, we are down to paper plates and one pan and pot...everything is going well...packing is almost done. We are down to : "one-last-box-to-a-room".. Friday, we will pack up the TVs, computers, then load the car and just stay in a hotel in town. I will have my iPad with cellular, but must my iPadl is getting old...she doesn't like to connect to iCloud and is running slowly these days...or is it the user.
> 
> Anyway, I am finalizing my packing, with the knitting projects. I believe I am going to do some designing along the way on the trip.
> 
> ...


All the very best for the journey, and these last few days in Florida- you sound so very well organised- did you say PC was in the Military? Is that the reason? Or are you both that way inclined?
I will be following your designing process, and the journey with interest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> An evening of TV (DWTS, about the only TV, other than the News that I watch) really helped me progress on my Peony. I am into the final colour, with six more little sections to do.
> 
> Sue


The colours meld together so well Sue- how are your wrists?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam and Belle. 

Yes, Julie. This is for Oliver.  Thank you. I am again surprised at how well it turned out. I have been questioning whether I could do a full gansey sweater. The instructions are not detailed in the magazine that has the pattern I want to do, but I do have her Knitting Gansey book, which goes into great detail. I think with the two of them, I should be ok.

Thanks, Linda, on the kitties and the vest. Sounds like you had a great time with gks. Now you get to relax and soak up some peace. 

Thanks, Norma, on the kitties and vest. There were four of the kittens lined up like that, but by the time I had gotten the camera ready the fourth was off and running. 

Thanks, Tanya. I love that color and am pleased with how it turned out. Yes, I will be knitting more ganseys. 

THanks, Sue. Yes, my heart was on the verge of being given away to one of the kitties. If DH had said something, it might just have happened. But we have two grown cats who are wonderful friends. Wouldn't want to upset the apple cart. And, yes, I hopefully will be able to get a picture of Oliver in his vest this weekend. I think that it will be a little big. And it is very stretchy. He may even be able to wear it next fall.

p77


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well the socks are done and blocking. I soaked them over night..
> 
> I am thinking about the KAL Melanie and Jane posted.. I might be able to keep up with a new clue every 2 weeks..  but I need yarn.. I don't think I have that much fingering..


Yay! Your socks are done. Question: why did you soak them overnight? Wouldn't twenty or thirty minutes be sufficient?

For the KAL the half circle uses only around 650 yards  If you have a Michael's Craft store they have skeins of fingering for around two or three dollars that is nice and soft, although I don't remember the fiber content. It is their house brand. No laceweight that I have seen though.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We are having a love.ly warm day here today. I am enjoying sitting outside on my swing, doing nothing. I think we are going to go pick up a salad at a salad bar, then head out to a park which is four or five miles from. I don't really want to go far afield, but just do something relaxing, then maybe go out for dinner tonight.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from my front yard. I don't have many flowers out there, but if this warm weather stays around, I might just go and buy some.
> 
> Sue


ooh, cherry blossoms  Enjoy your relaxing day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> How lovely to have that gift from your Mum on your anniversary. Hope you are enjoying your day and happy memories of her.


Must have been skip reading through- I missed your post, Sue, what a lovely coincidence! You must have been so slender when you married- you are hardly an outsize now. 
My Mum has been in my thoughts this week, Monday was 106 years from her birthdate- she was 36 when I was born- her first conception, she used to say I was premature- but my guess is I was conceived on the wedding night!!!!!!
You are lucky Sue to have had Mum for so long, even though it was a struggle at the end. My Mum died in 1985- so long ago. Her ashes are in Norma's part of Wales, they will have blown over all of Snowdonia by now- a fitting end for one who had walked every peak and saddle in the district. This was back around 1927. Before she found work in Bristol, and subsequently went to train in Mental Nursing at the Retreat in York.
I managed to visit York while in Britain in 2011, but did not know Norma at that point, so did not have somewhere to visit in Wales. Would have loved to go to Bristol too, and the Galleries of London, but it was very close to those awful riots in London.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam and Belle.
> 
> Yes, Julie. This is for Oliver.  Thank you. I am again surprised at how well it turned out. I have been questioning whether I could do a full gansey sweater. The instructions are not detailed in the magazine that has the pattern I want to do, but I do have her Knitting Gansey book, which goes into great detail. I think with the two of them, I should be ok.
> 
> ...


Bev, don't forget, that Gansey KAL, where I have brought all that I know together, and that I am only a skype call away, if you run into difficulties.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. .
> 
> I really like how it is turning out. Then I am still going to have leftovers from the yarns I am using on this.
> 
> Sue


Sue, like your Peony. Searched for the pattern but haven't found it. I am thinking of a scrappy one.

Bev, your vest is cute. Looks like it will be easy to enlarge to get more wear out of it.

Tanya, I can never get tomato seeds to grow. I've always heard they are one of the hardest seeds to start. If they come up at all the stems are like thread and overnight they collapse. I keep thinking of trying a grow light but don't have the space or $$$. Be careful using a heating pad. It isn't supposed to be under something when on and shouldn't be used around water.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Some may remember my dilemma about doing slippers due to the soles wearing out so fast. I had bought some plastic yarn (phentex) for a second bottom and which I had used a millenia ago for bathing suits. Well, after less than 2 months there was a growing hole on the bottom of one of the slippers due to a splinter catching the yarn (a common occurrence around here). So this a.m. I did a tightly crocheted heel and whip stitched it on. And here it is. I think the idea for these slippers is proving a good one:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I don't know if I should offer seed or 2 plants? I have 2 patches that need to be thinned...they're starting to bolt being MORE mature than last year. I'm not getting the round leaf again as it doesn't winter well.


Are you talking about the sage?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are having a love.ly warm day here today. I am enjoying sitting outside on my swing, doing nothing. I think we are going to go pick up a salad at a salad bar, then head out to a park which is four or five miles from. I don't really want to go far afield, but just do something relaxing, then maybe go out for dinner tonight.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from my front yard. I don't have many flowers out there, but if this warm weather stays around, I might just go and buy some.
> 
> Sue


those little dots of color are so nice to see this time of year.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Sue, like your Peony. Searched for the pattern but haven't found it. I am thinking of a scrappy one.
> 
> Bev, your vest is cute. Looks like it will be easy to enlarge to get more wear out of it.
> 
> Tanya, I can never get tomato seeds to grow. I've always heard they are one of the hardest seeds to start. If they come up at all the stems are like thread and overnight they collapse. I keep thinking of trying a grow light but don't have the space or $$$. Be careful using a heating pad. It isn't supposed to be under something when on and shouldn't be used around water.


Tricia--I find tomato seeds reseed themselves in the garden--mainly the cherry tomatoes and once in awhile a globe type will repeat itself. I decided to try seedlings this year despite my poor history with doing this due to light issues. The heat pad I am using is designed for starting seedlings. It gets the soil up to optimal germination temps (70-80* F) and seemed to work pretty well, altho it was more than 5 days as suggested. The big issue you talk about is called etiolation and is due to insufficient lighting. The plants use all their energy reaching for the light and thus they get stringy and weak. This year I used my old lamp with its full spectrum bulb and then moved my desk lamp with its 18W full spectrum bulb over the seedlings. They are helping, but not great. I transplanted some cukes and tomatoes yesterday, moving them off the heat mat. The tomatoes are looking good but some of the cukes have lost a lot of their strength. Fed them some homeopathic silica for strength this a.m. and will hope for the best. Otherwise I will do some more seeds but in bigger pots and only 1 seed/pot so no transplanting till the garden time. I also will start some seedlings of basil seed and some summer squash. My organic farmer has seedlings for the early plants like brassicas now and hope she has some celery and leeks. The brassicas are late to start seeds and the others are so fragile that I think it better to buy seedlings started by others with better growing conditions. I sure wish I could have a greenhouse.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, your dog sounds so lovely!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I think it is Dancing With The Stars. 💞
> P 81


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> It is the U.S. Version of Strictly Come Dancing.
> 
> Sue


I am real sucker for Strictly so I do understand :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> We are having a love.ly warm day here today. I am enjoying sitting outside on my swing, doing nothing. I think we are going to go pick up a salad at a salad bar, then head out to a park which is four or five miles from. I don't really want to go far afield, but just do something relaxing, then maybe go out for dinner tonight.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from my front yard. I don't have many flowers out there, but if this warm weather stays around, I might just go and buy some.
> 
> Sue


I am glad you had a relaxing day. Gorgeous photos of your garden.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Here's a colorful tulip picture I took on my walk at the Biltmore Estate on Monday.


Lovely pics, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Heard that my 16 year old GD had a very impressive track day yesterday... may have earned her a track letter.


Wonderful for her, Sue!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, yes, Linda, pics of the wool festival would be grand. 

Lovely to hear of you designing again, DLF. Safe travels.

Melanie, I just looked into the room and there they were all lined up. There was a fourth, but he ran off. There is a half door keeping them in and we were all looking over it and they were looking back. Thanks for your comments on the vest.

THanks, Ros and Ronie. re: the vest 

Lovely flower pics, Sue!!



Julie said:


> Bev, don't forget, that Gansey KAL, where I have brought all that I know together, and that I am only a skype call away, if you run into difficulties.


Oh, no, I am not forgetting that. I am counting on it. 

THanks, Tricia. re:vest


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ....Bev, how did they get the kittens to line up? Very cute!
> 
> Well Toni, we can keep Ronie busy with both of our floors, lol....


Good question!

We could keep her busy, for sure!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jane said:


> I coached track & field at our high school for 9 years.





eshlemania said:


> Jane, why am I not surprised. ...


I also coached Cross Country running, broomball, volleyball & a couple of times, soccer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, yes, Linda, pics of the wool festival would be grand.
> 
> Lovely to hear of you designing again, DLF. Safe travels.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni. I love those photos of him in the rain. That's the trouble, Carmen keeps sending me beautiful photos of the little guy. Of course I just have to share them with all of my LP friends.💞


Well, of course you do!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I think I have it all fixed. However today is a new day and a new lunch break.


As in - a lot more opportunity for mistakes?
I hope you have been error free!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I also coached Cross Country running, broomball, volleyball & a couple of times, soccer.


Not to mention being involved with swimming for how long...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tricia, here is the link to the pattern,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-peony

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Sue, like your Peony. Searched for the pattern but haven't found it. I am thinking of a scrappy one.
> 
> Bev, your vest is cute. Looks like it will be easy to enlarge to get more wear out of it.
> 
> Tanya, I can never get tomato seeds to grow. I've always heard they are one of the hardest seeds to start. If they come up at all the stems are like thread and overnight they collapse. I keep thinking of trying a grow light but don't have the space or $$$. Be careful using a heating pad. It isn't supposed to be under something when on and shouldn't be used around water.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. It's doing much better. I am still using Blue Emu cream and doing exercises.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> The colours meld together so well Sue- how are your wrists?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue it sounds like you are having a perfectly relaxing day!! we don't get those as often as we would like 

Tanya I like your heel.. I will remember this when our slippers run thin.. 

I have watered my seeds and lots are coming up... mostly herbs and salad greens.. I knew they would be a quick started.. I'm thrilled my thyme is all sprouting.. I was worried about it.. it was one that got drenched last week..  Plus the flowers we planted this weekend are all perking up 

I have spent the morning cleaning out my computer.. I am going to go now and do a defrag and tune up and hope the computer starts to run more smoothly.. I also am going to run my anti virus and malware programs. 

I have lots of gardening and inside work to keep me busy for the next several hours  but first I am hungry!! and it time for the mid-morning news...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, your dog sounds so lovely!


thank you.. I miss him dearly... he has been gone for a long time now.. gosh time fly's.. I prefer large dogs.. but these little doxies have a way of moving into your heart too  fur babies are lots of fun..

Sue we just weeded out our Wood Hyacinths I really didn't know what they were called.. but I have a feeling they have been here for years and years because they are unruly  every year I dig up more and more bulbs and each year they come back in full force..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I also coached Cross Country running, broomball, volleyball & a couple of times, soccer.


Busy girl


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> It sounds like a great party Linda and I'm sure you will appreciate a quiet couple of days. 💞 I forgot to say enjoy your yarn shopping. 😍


I will, Ros, thank you. And I will get to go swimming with the boys too. Yay!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are having a love.ly warm day here today. I am enjoying sitting outside on my swing, doing nothing. I think we are going to go pick up a salad at a salad bar, then head out to a park which is four or five miles from. I don't really want to go far afield, but just do something relaxing, then maybe go out for dinner tonight.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from my front yard. I don't have many flowers out there, but if this warm weather stays around, I might just go and buy some.
> 
> Sue


Your plans sound lovely, Sue and your front yard is very pretty.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I sure wish I could have a greenhouse.


Me too but the cost is prohibitive and the wind would destroy it during the first windy day. I have been reading about using hay bales and an old window. May try it.

Speaking of gardens:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My Peony nearly came a cropper this afternoon. Amy came home as she has both a dental and dr appt this afternoon. I was helping her in the house with her duffle bag, holding the door open, when the dogs got out. Imagine how I felt when I realized Max was tangled up with my yarn. Trying to untangle him just seemed to make it worse, and it got tangled up too with the bag. Then I couldn't see where the ball itself was. Somehow it had got caught under the door. Surprisingly and thankfully Peony stayed on the arm of my chair, quite unscathed. If anybody other than Amy hadseen me chasing dog, yarn and bag, they probably would have been entitled to think me a little crazy.

Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Me too but the cost is prohibitive and the wind would destroy it during the first windy day. I have been reading about using hay bales and an old window. May try it.
> 
> Speaking of gardens:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Must have been skip reading through- I missed your post, Sue, what a lovely coincidence! You must have been so slender when you married- you are hardly an outsize now.
> My Mum has been in my thoughts this week, Monday was 106 years from her birthdate- she was 36 when I was born- her first conception, she used to say I was premature- but my guess is I was conceived on the wedding night!!!!!!
> You are lucky Sue to have had Mum for so long, even though it was a struggle at the end. My Mum died in 1985- so long ago. Her ashes are in Norma's part of Wales, they will have blown over all of Snowdonia by now- a fitting end for one who had walked every peak and saddle in the district. This was back around 1927. Before she found work in Bristol, and subsequently went to train in Mental Nursing at the Retreat in York.
> I managed to visit York while in Britain in 2011, but did not know Norma at that point, so did not have somewhere to visit in Wales. Would have loved to go to Bristol too, and the Galleries of London, but it was very close to those awful riots in London.


It is nice to visit places where our ancestors lived. My daughter now lives in Bristol where my maternal grandmother originated though I cannot visit the actual street - the whole area was heavily bombed during WW2.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Some may remember my dilemma about doing slippers due to the soles wearing out so fast. I had bought some plastic yarn (phentex) for a second bottom and which I had used a millenia ago for bathing suits. Well, after less than 2 months there was a growing hole on the bottom of one of the slippers due to a splinter catching the yarn (a common occurrence around here). So this a.m. I did a tightly crocheted heel and whip stitched it on. And here it is. I think the idea for these slippers is proving a good one:


Very inventive, Tanya. It looks as if it will wear well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. It's doing much better. I am still using Blue Emu cream and doing exercises.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My Peony nearly came a cropper this afternoon. Amy came home as she has both a dental and dr appt this afternoon. I was helping her in the house with her duffle bag, holding the door open, when the dogs got out. Imagine how I felt when I realized Max was tangled up with my yarn. Trying to untangle him just seemed to make it worse, and it got tangled up too with the bag. Then I couldn't see where the ball itself was. Somehow it had got caught under the door. Surprisingly and thankfully Peony stayed on the arm of my chair, quite unscathed. If anybody other than Amy hadseen me chasing dog, yarn and bag, they probably would have been entitled to think me a little crazy.
> 
> Sue


  Glad your shawl survived.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> My Peony nearly came a cropper this afternoon. Amy came home as she has both a dental and dr appt this afternoon. I was helping her in the house with her duffle bag, holding the door open, when the dogs got out. Imagine how I felt when I realized Max was tangled up with my yarn. Trying to untangle him just seemed to make it worse, and it got tangled up too with the bag. Then I couldn't see where the ball itself was. Somehow it had got caught under the door. Surprisingly and thankfully Peony stayed on the arm of my chair, quite unscathed. If anybody other than Amy hadseen me chasing dog, yarn and bag, they probably would have been entitled to think me a little crazy.
> 
> Sue


Glad peony is safe. I get some help from my 18 year old, blind dog. At least she doesn't run any more but when I try to untangle her she starts backing up dragging yarn and if I catch a foot she jerks and twists like a wild thing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Loving the garden pics. The growing season is well underway. I'm going to buy tomato plugs tomorrow and may try a cucumber in the greenhouse. May also get sugarsnap peas.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Tricia, here is the link to the pattern,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-peony
> 
> Sue


Thank you. Thinking of casting on something easy (mindless) when a break is needed from other projects or waiting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My Peony nearly came a cropper this afternoon. Amy came home as she has both a dental and dr appt this afternoon. I was helping her in the house with her duffle bag, holding the door open, when the dogs got out. Imagine how I felt when I realized Max was tangled up with my yarn. Trying to untangle him just seemed to make it worse, and it got tangled up too with the bag. Then I couldn't see where the ball itself was. Somehow it had got caught under the door. Surprisingly and thankfully Peony stayed on the arm of my chair, quite unscathed. If anybody other than Amy hadseen me chasing dog, yarn and bag, they probably would have been entitled to think me a little crazy.
> 
> Sue


Oh boy! What breed are your fellows? I am so glad Ringo is a conscientious Corgi, with a highly developed sense of responsibility!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This all augurs well for summer, Tricia!

My grass cutting crew have 'weed eated' out much of my Borage (grrrrrrr) I have lost my mint, and I don't know if the others that I had left to seed have seeded or not! (Men and their Damned machines!)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Glad your shawl survived.


Me, too, Sue!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--I find tomato seeds reseed themselves in the garden.


They reseed here but come up too late to produce a crop before a frost. I see them in the yard where I threw damaged tomatoes the year before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is nice to visit places where our ancestors lived. My daughter now lives in Bristol where my maternal grandmother originated though I cannot visit the actual street - the whole area was heavily bombed during WW2.


Mum doesn't feel like an Ancestor, Linda, a Predecessor yes BUT NOT an Ancestor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Me too but the cost is prohibitive and the wind would destroy it during the first windy day. I have been reading about using hay bales and an old window. May try it.
> 
> Speaking of gardens:


Those are going to be yummy :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> My Peony nearly came a cropper this afternoon. Amy came home as she has both a dental and dr appt this afternoon. I was helping her in the house with her duffle bag, holding the door open, when the dogs got out. Imagine how I felt when I realized Max was tangled up with my yarn. Trying to untangle him just seemed to make it worse, and it got tangled up too with the bag. Then I couldn't see where the ball itself was. Somehow it had got caught under the door. Surprisingly and thankfully Peony stayed on the arm of my chair, quite unscathed. If anybody other than Amy hadseen me chasing dog, yarn and bag, they probably would have been entitled to think me a little crazy.
> 
> Sue


Oh no!!! I am glad Peony was saved as it is lovely
:thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This all augurs well for summer, Tricia!
> 
> My grass cutting crew have 'weed eated' out much of my Borage (grrrrrrr) I have lost my mint, and I don't know if the others that I had left to seed have seeded or not! (Men and their Damned machines!)


Ouch! Guess when they come to mow you need to sit by what you don't want them to mow and supervise. But that isn't safe.

My first planting of turnip didn't come up but the 2nd one did. Now I need to get more seed if I want a fall crop. Last year I couldn't find seed in the fall.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thank you.. I miss him dearly... he has been gone for a long time now.. gosh time fly's.. I prefer large dogs.. but these little doxies have a way of moving into your heart too  fur babies are lots of fun..
> 
> Sue we just weeded out our Wood Hyacinths I really didn't know what they were called.. but I have a feeling they have been here for years and years because they are unruly  every year I dig up more and more bulbs and each year they come back in full force..


Are those Wood Hyacynths the little ones? They grow wild around here and self seed all the time. I kind of like them but it would be good if they clustered into a more showy display.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Me too but the cost is prohibitive and the wind would destroy it during the first windy day. I have been reading about using hay bales and an old window. May try it.
> 
> Speaking of gardens:


Gorgeous rosemary. Around here you have to bring it in for the winter if you want it to survive. You must have much earlier warmer weather than around here. My garlic is well up and the shallots and onions, which were planted about 2 weeks ago, are just beginning to peak thru the soil. Kale from last year is showing some new growth.

If you have the room, doing a cold frame would be ideal as you can get all kinds of things started in them. And building one could be very cheap with recycled materials. I cannot do one because of snowy winters. Plowing my driveway completely blocks getting to the lawn for late winter/early spring planting. Am still trying to figure something out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My Peony nearly came a cropper this afternoon. Amy came home as she has both a dental and dr appt this afternoon. I was helping her in the house with her duffle bag, holding the door open, when the dogs got out. Imagine how I felt when I realized Max was tangled up with my yarn. Trying to untangle him just seemed to make it worse, and it got tangled up too with the bag. Then I couldn't see where the ball itself was. Somehow it had got caught under the door. Surprisingly and thankfully Peony stayed on the arm of my chair, quite unscathed. If anybody other than Amy hadseen me chasing dog, yarn and bag, they probably would have been entitled to think me a little crazy.
> 
> Sue


But if they caught on video, they would have many laughs over the scene. :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Very inventive, Tanya. It looks as if it will wear well.


Hoping it does. But the idea is what I played with for a long time and it seems that having an extra sole of tougher material that can be changed or mended is the way to go instead of having to make new slippers every 2 months!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> They reseed here but come up too late to produce a crop before a frost. I see them in the yard where I threw damaged tomatoes the year before.


Have you tried saving the seeds of those that self-seed and then planting them early in the season?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane I smell the tops of baby's heads too... such a sweet smell and I like to kiss the tops of their heads too ...


Can't do one without the other.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ouch! Guess when they come to mow you need to sit by what you don't want them to mow and supervise. But that isn't safe.
> 
> My first planting of turnip didn't come up but the 2nd one did. Now I need to get more seed if I want a fall crop. Last year I couldn't find seed in the fall.


And the way the garden is - around three sides of the house, I didn't realise in time that the dad, who is a Samoan, and therefore not familiar with our plants, was around the back, and the damage was already done!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I finished mine the other evening. Here are photos of the front and back. There are beads there but they really blend in.


It looks grand, Pam!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Annekeetje said:


> ...
> So I simply took my shuttles and between packing and preparing for our move I finished the first part of this bookmark....


Lovely, Annekeetje!
:thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum doesn't feel like an Ancestor, Linda, a Predecessor yes BUT NOT an Ancestor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Was thinking a little further back, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Was thinking a little further back, Julie


I am stuck on my Welsh side- there are three villages with the name of my ggrandfather's birthplace, and I have not the foggiest idea what Parish it was! And on dad's side there is no information on his father's MIL, I think it may say something about the relationship the two had in reality!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It looks grand, Pam!!


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am stuck on my Welsh side- there are three villages with the name of my ggrandfather's birthplace, and I have not the foggiest idea what Parish it was! And on dad's side there is no information on his father's MIL, I think it may say something about the relationship the two had in reality!


One of my grandfathers was John Griffiths; we've haven't been able to take that line any further back so far. Hubby's grandfather was John Morris, from North Wales. It is like looking for needles in haystacks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> As promised ..the socks .The yarn ,Fabel,was really splitty and by the time I had finished I was really fed up of that .


You might have found the yarn irritating but the socks look great. Good job! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ... Jane ,I thought you used an i pad ....


I make limited use of Michael's old iPad - but I can't check my mail on it. What I find it most useful for is charts because I can enlarge them & scroll them to the exact row that I am working on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lurker loves Green too! Looks Great, Jane!


Thank you, Julie 
The beads have a blue cast in the photo but they are a true green.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Love the beads with the yarn. Should turn out beautifully.


Thank you, Babalou & everyone else who has commented. Here is what I have knit so far plus a close up to see the bead placement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> One of my grandfathers was John Griffiths; we've haven't been able to take that line any further back so far. Hubby's grandfather was John Morris, from North Wales. It is like looking for needles in haystacks.


It is indeed! Mine is a John Jones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We just got home from the hospital. The surgery went well. ...


So glad to hear this, Sue!
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie
> The beads have a blue cast in the photo but they are a true green.


You're up late, Jane- if my reckoning of the time in France is right!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Sorry you have been ill, Dodie.


Same from me, Dodie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Babalou & everyone else who has commented. Here is what I have knit so far plus a close up to see the bead placement.


How is the colour rendition on screen?- it looks lovely on my monitor.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The hat is completed and gifted...


Looks great to me, Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is Toni running her KAL here, or on Ravelry...?


I am sure that someone has answered this question in the 46+ pages that lie ahead of me but just in case, here it is:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/knitting-in-the-loft/3401038/1-25


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! my beads came in and they will work! ...


Looking good, Melanie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Peony after the completion of another colour. I made some good,progress on it this morning. Just two more colours to do...


Lovely, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... it will have to be recalculated, be interesting to see what the result is.


Hoping that it brings a pleasant surprise - a smaller bill.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

RosD Happy Birthday, same day as my sister.

I finished my book mark, the white and purple work well together.
I still have to pin it and starch it but all that stuff is in boxes waiting to be moved.

I started with the second pattern. I used thread I got as a gift from a friend. She ordered it from Turkey. I used it with needle tatting, that worked better than with a shuttle.
I will look for other materials because that pattern is so cute!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks. Beautiful.

Sue


Annekeetje said:


> RosD Happy Birthday, same day as my sister.
> 
> I finished my book mark, the white and purple work well together.
> I still have to pin it and starch it but all that stuff is in boxes waiting to be moved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Jane- that has given me a good link to Ravelry- and some other friends!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hoping that it brings a pleasant surprise - a smaller bill.


Still waiting- May 2nd should be 'd' day!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Babalou & everyone else who has commented. Here is what I have knit so far plus a close up to see the bead placement.


Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> RosD Happy Birthday, same day as my sister.
> 
> I finished my book mark, the white and purple work well together.
> I still have to pin it and starch it but all that stuff is in boxes waiting to be moved.
> ...


This is so beautiful!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is so beautiful!


Thank you. I tried needle tatting but I definitely prefer my shuttles. Only for this silver thread I have to use needles. The silver is wound around a core, that is hard to work with using shuttles...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia you have been as busy as I have... it is fun to see things start to grow.. I have all of my seeds but the peppers have sprouted.. I may have to start over with the peppers 

Oh my gosh Sue.. I can picture it now!! I am so glad than nothing bad happened... my 2 love to dash out the front door if it gets opened.. at least lately Fritz has been coming back when we call him.. he is just to little and the same color as the street so we try our best to not let them out front unless on a leash


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the way the garden is - around three sides of the house, I didn't realise in time that the dad, who is a Samoan, and therefore not familiar with our plants, was around the back, and the damage was already done!


In a lot of area's it is considered a weed. We lived close to a mint field and we would get volunteered plants all the time.. Some I kept but others we pulled. He may of though he was helping


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> RosD Happy Birthday, same day as my sister.
> 
> I finished my book mark, the white and purple work well together.
> I still have to pin it and starch it but all that stuff is in boxes waiting to be moved.
> ...


Oh my gosh that is beautiful! the white and purple are great and your stitches are wonderful.. mine aren't near as pretty as yours are.. I think I am going to re-think my colors too.. I love the bold colors


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> Thank you. I tried needle tatting but I definitely prefer my shuttles. Only for this silver thread I have to use needles. The silver is wound around a core, that is hard to work with using shuttles...


I've not yet tried the needle technique, but enjoyed learning how to do circles with picots with the shuttle that recently re-emerged after the chaos of my enforced move, last year.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Babalou & everyone else who has commented. Here is what I have knit so far plus a close up to see the bead placement.


This is very pretty Jane.. I am really liking the green


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I am so glad your peony survived. A bit of excitement you could have done without, I am sure.

Tricia, love your garden pictures. Things are growing. 

Julie, so sorry about your borage. Men do not often ask if it should be mowed or not.



Jane said:


> Can't do one without the other.


Absolutely!! And your start is gorgeous!!

Annke, your tatting is gorgeous. That bookmark looks so good in white and purple. Looking forward to seeing progression on your second project.

I will finish my second shrug tonight and that leaves me nothing for knitting in the car. I have project to finish, but they are not car projects. So, after I finish I will have to look through my patterns and check out my yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> In a lot of area's it is considered a weed. We lived close to a mint field and we would get volunteered plants all the time.. Some I kept but others we pulled. He may of though he was helping


Oh I am sure he had no idea that I was treasuring it, and had actually just hand weeded around it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, I am so glad your peony survived. A bit of excitement you could have done without, I am sure.
> 
> Tricia, love your garden pictures. Things are growing.
> 
> ...


I treasure it because it is so good for the few bees we get in the area!
ETA., I love this last bunch of fauna and flora!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Babalou & everyone else who has commented. Here is what I have knit so far plus a close up to see the bead placement.


It's looking great, Jane.  I'm about halfway through the first chart. Have decided not to bead this project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> RosD Happy Birthday, same day as my sister.
> 
> I finished my book mark, the white and purple work well together.
> I still have to pin it and starch it but all that stuff is in boxes waiting to be moved.
> ...


They both are great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ETA., I love this last bunch of fauna and flora!


Ditto from me, Bev.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh I am sure he had no idea that I was treasuring it, and had actually just hand weeded around it!


Oh, no! Is enough left to be brought back?

Thanks Julie and Pam. :re hiking pics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, no! Is enough left to be brought back?
> 
> Thanks Julie and Pam. :re hiking pics.


I have a few at Cotyledon phase that I need to go check on, I think he missed those! I just haven't got back round again , because it is so tough on my hip, negotiating the back steps. They are much deeper than the front steps- but it is also tricky unlocking the gate in the fence, and I need both walking sticks to manage the slope, which can be slippery- and remember to put on my garden shoes!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Be careful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Be careful!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Annekeetje said:


> RosD Happy Birthday, same day as my sister.
> 
> I finished my book mark, the white and purple work well together.
> I still have to pin it and starch it but all that stuff is in boxes waiting to be moved.
> ...


Oh, it is beautiful. I know you questioned purple with white but it really is striking.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the plantings Tricia.

Glad you were able to rescue your Peony Sue. Must have been funny to watch though.

Great bookmark Annekeetje! The color combination is really pretty.

Julie, I will wish for a good outcome for you for my birthday (May 2nd)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the plantings Tricia.
> 
> Glad you were able to rescue your Peony Sue. Must have been funny to watch though.
> 
> ...


Couldn't get your logic, at first glance- thanks for the giggle, Melanie- and a very early Birthday Wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Annekeetje said:


> I finished my book mark, the white and purple work well together.
> I still have to pin it and starch it but all that stuff is in boxes waiting to be moved.
> 
> I started with the second pattern. I used thread I got as a gift from a friend. She ordered it from Turkey. I used it with needle tatting, that worked better than with a shuttle.
> I will look for other materials because that pattern is so cute!!


Wow -- love the two-tones of the bookmark together. Very striking and the second piece is off to a great start. I'm intrigued by the mix of beads and tatting.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Are you talking about the sage?


That's the only thing I have well established.



Annekeetje said:


> RosD Happy Birthday, same day as my sister.
> I finished my book mark, the white and purple work well together.
> I still have to pin it and starch it but all that stuff is in boxes waiting to be moved.
> I started with the second pattern. I used thread I got as a gift from a friend. She ordered it from Turkey. I used it with needle tatting, that worked better than with a shuttle.
> I will look for other materials because that pattern is so cute!!


I like the dual-color tassel. And You've discovered what I am talking about...metallic wrap, yes...pure man-made, no! It doesn't draw well through needle and you've discovered, not well with shuttle.

I've found out that having the regular sized picots is better than stretching out more thread for the LONG picot they THINK they're asking for is better for the edging.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> One of my grandfathers was John Griffiths; we've haven't been able to take that line any further back so far. Hubby's grandfather was John Morris, from North Wales. It is like looking for needles in haystacks.


One of my forebears was a John Griffith's who went from Llanelli to Stoke on Trent as a pottery manager in 1834. They would not have trains !!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Babalou & everyone else who has commented. Here is what I have knit so far plus a close up to see the bead placement.


Lovely. I finished chart1 last night with some changes.Three repeats instead of two across.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Annekeetje said:


> RosD Happy Birthday, same day as my sister.
> 
> I finished my book mark, the white and purple work well together.
> I still have to pin it and starch it but all that stuff is in boxes waiting to be moved.
> ...


Beautifully worked :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, great pictures of spring arriving :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Babalou & everyone else who has commented. Here is what I have knit so far plus a close up to see the bead placement.


Looking good, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is indeed! Mine is a John Jones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That looks. Beautiful.
> 
> Sue


I agree. Love your colour choices.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I will finish my second shrug tonight and that leaves me nothing for knitting in the car. I have project to finish, but they are not car projects. So, after I finish I will have to look through my patterns and check out my yarn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> One of my forebears was a John Griffith's who went from Llanelli to Stoke on Trent as a pottery manager in 1834. They would not have trains !!!


That made me pause for a moment, Norma as my grandfather also worked in the pottery industry but by 1934 he had been in Stoke for many years and was bedridden due to the effects of gas in WW1.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Interesting the color variation in these 2 skeins but it is subtle...


I really like the colourway, Tricia. As you say - quite subtle - pretty


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ....a crochetted shawl called "Mine Once More."... I actually finished a whole crochet project with the right number of stitches ...


What a wonderful job you did, Belle! Bravo! 
:thumbup: 
I am sure that your friend will appreciate it.

When I first came across this pattern, I really like it - it had the look of knit lace more than the heavy look of crocheted lace. I am glad to hear that it was easy to follow... This one just moved up my queue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I was relieved that Peony stayed on the needles. I would like to finish in the next few days. I should get a little knitting done this morning in the car as we are going up to see Alexandra's preschool Songfest. I need to find another mindless knit to start.

Thanks for sharing these.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, I am so glad your peony survived. A bit of excitement you could have done without, I am sure.
> 
> Tricia, love your garden pictures. Things are growing.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Max is a miniature Schnauzer. I think he just got tangled up because he was lying beside it on my chair, and in his haste to get up and greet Amy got caught up and probably didn't realize until the ball got caught in the door and pulled him to a stop. I could appreciate how funny it looked after I knew my Peony was ok.

Sue



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy! What breed are your fellows? I am so glad Ringo is a conscientious Corgi, with a highly developed sense of responsibility!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Max is a miniature Schnauzer. I think he just got tangled up because he was lying beside it on my chair, and in his haste to get up and greet Amy got caught up and probably didn't realize until the ball got caught in the door and pulled him to a stop. I could appreciate how funny it looked after I knew my Peony was ok.
> 
> Sue


As they say, all's well that ends well!
As it has been on facebook I feel I can share this photo of my granddaughter.
She is the one with the Llassa Apso (? sp)

ETA, for those less familiar with dog breeds she is roughly in the middle of the road/group and is wearing a top with stripy sleeves.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Had an enjoyable morning, flower arranging at church. Here is one of my creations....


Very pretty, Sue


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As they say, all's well that ends well!
> As it has been on facebook I feel I can share this photo of my granddaughter.
> She is the one with the Llassa Apso (? sp)
> 
> ETA, for those less familiar with dog breeds she is roughly in the middle of the road/group and is wearing a top with stripy sleeves.


Followed by a Boston Bull terrier. Don't have to see the face.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pic of all the doggies, and of course your GD.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> As they say, all's well that ends well!
> As it has been on facebook I feel I can share this photo of my granddaughter.
> She is the one with the Llassa Apso (? sp)
> 
> ETA, for those less familiar with dog breeds she is roughly in the middle of the road/group and is wearing a top with stripy sleeves.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great to me, Tanya.


thanx Jane


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> RosD Happy Birthday, same day as my sister.
> 
> I finished my book mark, the white and purple work well together.
> I still have to pin it and starch it but all that stuff is in boxes waiting to be moved.
> ...


This came out so well and looks so nice. The purple/white combo works


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> That made me pause for a moment, Norma as my grandfather also worked in the pottery industry but by 1934 he had been in Stoke for many years and was bedridden due to the effects of gas in WW1.


I knew it wasn't your Grandad but what a coincidence. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> As they say, all's well that ends well!
> As it has been on facebook I feel I can share this photo of my granddaughter.
> She is the one with the Llassa Apso (? sp)
> 
> ETA, for those less familiar with dog breeds she is roughly in the middle of the road/group and is wearing a top with stripy sleeves.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, love the picture of you GD. Is she learning how to train her dog, or getting ready for a show?

Thanks, Sue and Norma. Spring is definitely coming along. The redbuds are coming out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, the pi shawl in that dark yarn will be wonderful. 
My socks are on hold too, as I got into doing the beach memories scarf and started the WW scarf. Have to get over to ravelry too. 

Tanya, how nice that you get to snuggle with the baby on a regular basis! Too bad about your tomato seedlings. A couple of mine did that too, but I just attributed it to not having enough light and the stem just was too weak to hold it up. 

Thanks for the information on how you chose the colors for peony, Sue. It is so interesting to know people's thought processes.it sure is turning out pretty. 
Nice pictures of your yard. I love those wood hyacinths. 
I just bought some daylillies today from some people who have like hundreds of different varieties. It sure was hard to choose. 
P82


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, I LOVE daylilies. I end up planting more each season. They get more beautiful each year without a lot of work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I knew it wasn't your Grandad but what a coincidence. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As they say, all's well that ends well!
> As it has been on facebook I feel I can share this photo of my granddaughter.
> She is the one with the Llassa Apso (? sp)
> 
> ETA, for those less familiar with dog breeds she is roughly in the middle of the road/group and is wearing a top with stripy sleeves.


 :thumbup:  Dog training?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the picture of you GD. Is she learning how to train her dog, or getting ready for a show?
> 
> Thanks, Sue and Norma. Spring is definitely coming along. The redbuds are coming out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, I LOVE daylilies. I end up planting more each season. They get more beautiful each year without a lot of work.


Me too but they don't grow well in my garden for some reason.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--more stunning pics. 

Caryn--love the daylillies, too. They grow wild around here and everyone has them--everyone except me! The deer decimate them on my property. I planted some lillies in the garden with its 8 ft fence so have some species lillies in there which are beautiful. Just wish I could have those gorgeous orange ones on my lawn.

That baby is just about 4 miles down the road and the mom has no problem with people just dropping in. Wish I got to see the baby more frequently. Am trying to figure out what to make for her now and the almost 2 yr old in California. Have lots of baby acryic yarn in the stash but not liking it soooooooo?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Cute pic of all the doggies, and of course your GD.
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me, Julie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Annekeetje said:


> RosD Happy Birthday, same day as my sister.
> 
> I finished my book mark, the white and purple work well together.
> I still have to pin it and starch it but all that stuff is in boxes waiting to be moved.
> ...


Beautiful!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your garden is off to a wonderful start, Tricia! (It is so good to have you back.  )

What a relief that you were able to rescue your Peony, Sue!!!

I still love your WW start, Jane. 

Take care with those steps, Julie!!! I am so sorry about your overly enthusiastic tiller.

Wonderful photos, Bev! That little frog sure blended in with his surroundings.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a fun photo of your granddaughter, Julie!!! They all look like they are enjoying themselves very much. 

Beautiful red buds, Bev!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Followed by a Boston Bull terrier. Don't have to see the face.


And of course sandwiched between the two Labradors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Cute pic of all the doggies, and of course your GD.
> 
> Sue


Thanks ,Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the picture of you GD. Is she learning how to train her dog, or getting ready for a show?
> 
> Thanks, Sue and Norma. Spring is definitely coming along. The redbuds are coming out.


It was her best friend's 13th Birthday Party, Day two, the friend's Mother has a dog walking business, and the girls obviously (to me ) have joined in the fun.

I love the photo of the blossoms Bev!

Some photos of the 'dog walking'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:  Dog training?


Dog walking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your garden is off to a wonderful start, Tricia! (It is so good to have you back.  )
> 
> What a relief that you were able to rescue your Peony, Sue!!!
> 
> ...


I've had a squiz out the kitchen window- I am pretty sure I have identified a number of juvenile Borage, I will be getting out with my bamboo to plant beside them before the next onslaught.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a fun photo of your granddaughter, Julie!!! They all look like they are enjoying themselves very much.
> 
> Beautiful red buds, Bev!!!


Thanks Toni!
The party was really all about adventure- pics from the first day's activity- I don't know which girl is which, which is why I am not worried about posting them- besides they all have been posted to Facebook.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> We're having an unseasonably warm spell up here. It's been in the mid to upper 80s for the past few days. Supposed to cool down into the mid 70s tomorrow with some rain. I'm down in Olympia today (where it's supposed to be 90 today). Staying with my sister until tomorrow morning and we're both. going to a doctor appointment with Mom this morning.


I hope your Mum is ok Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We are having a love.ly warm day here today. I am enjoying sitting outside on my swing, doing nothing. I think we are going to go pick up a salad at a salad bar, then head out to a park which is four or five miles from. I don't really want to go far afield, but just do something relaxing, then maybe go out for dinner tonight.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from my front yard. I don't have many flowers out there, but if this warm weather stays around, I might just go and buy some.
> 
> Sue


Lovely photos Sue. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie it looks like they were all having a very nice time..  what a hoot that cat is.. He certainly doesn't mind the leash...

Bev very nice pictures.. I like the frog one.. he looks like he is made of shinny metal  and the pink buds are so pretty.. I find it interesting how all these flowers are grown across the country.. I am sure there are some that are only in the west or east (and inbetween) but for most of them they are everywhere.. It is so much fun to discover them on our walks 

Well I started 'Winters Mirage' yesterday.. I have both ends done and am ready to move onto the body of it.. I am doing less repeats because I chose my gray and white blend of yarn that I used for the enterlac cowl.. I love this yarn and last time we were at 'Freddy's' I saw one skein left and now I wish I had picked it up.. if I see it again I will have to grab as much as I can.. 

I am hoping to go to the mall this weekend.. I am not sure if I'll make it.. I want more beads and I want to look at sock yarn at Jo Annes.. I am more interested in seeing what the Dr. has for me than anything else.. just a few more days.. 

I have the early shift today.. I am doing my best to enjoy this last week and a half before the jet boats start on May 1.. then I am afraid I'll be on here very little.. but then if I close every night I'll have my mornings !!! See ya all later..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I also coached Cross Country running, broomball, volleyball & a couple of times, soccer.


How did you have any time for knitting Jane??? It makes me tired just thinking about everything you do!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Well, of course you do!


Yes I do!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hoping all goes well for you Ronie! 
Barry really is a character- he lives at home through most days in a tremendous castle built for him and his brother (can't recall the name) but he is much more 'outgoing'.



Ronie said:


> Julie it looks like they were all having a very nice time..  what a hoot that cat is.. He certainly doesn't mind the leash...
> 
> Bev very nice pictures.. I like the frog one.. he looks like he is made of shinny metal  and the pink buds are so pretty.. I find it interesting how all these flowers are grown across the country.. I am sure there are some that are only in the west or east (and inbetween) but for most of them they are everywhere.. It is so much fun to discover them on our walks
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Story for Jane...


Thanks for thinking of me. I am still off wine :-(
I love the wooden wine boxes. I saw a really nice chest of drawers that someone made from them once. It was neat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I am halfway through clue 2 of Bunnymuff's April MKAL. Next clue I get to use my new beads  ...


Some fun! ;-)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I will, Ros, thank you. And I will get to go swimming with the boys too. Yay!


Linda it sounds like great fun all round. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Spring Wood is finished, finally! ...


Congrats!
I have already seen the finished, blocked shawl in all its glory. Stupendous!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Me too but the cost is prohibitive and the wind would destroy it during the first windy day. I have been reading about using hay bales and an old window. May try it.
> 
> Speaking of gardens:


Yummy!!! Fresh veggies. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Glad your shawl survived.


Same from me Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This all augurs well for summer, Tricia!
> 
> My grass cutting crew have 'weed eated' out much of my Borage (grrrrrrr) I have lost my mint, and I don't know if the others that I had left to seed have seeded or not! (Men and their Damned machines!)


Grrr!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Babalou & everyone else who has commented. Here is what I have knit so far plus a close up to see the bead placement.


It's beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Annekeetje said:


> RosD Happy Birthday, same day as my sister.
> 
> I finished my book mark, the white and purple work well together.
> I still have to pin it and starch it but all that stuff is in boxes waiting to be moved.
> ...


Thank you Annekeetje, my son and my niece also share the same birth date. 
I hope your sister had a very happy birthday too. Your tatting is beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, I am so glad your peony survived. A bit of excitement you could have done without, I am sure.
> 
> Tricia, love your garden pictures. Things are growing.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As they say, all's well that ends well!
> As it has been on facebook I feel I can share this photo of my granddaughter.
> She is the one with the Llassa Apso (? sp)
> 
> ETA, for those less familiar with dog breeds she is roughly in the middle of the road/group and is wearing a top with stripy sleeves.


Lovely pic Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the picture of you GD. Is she learning how to train her dog, or getting ready for a show?
> 
> Thanks, Sue and Norma. Spring is definitely coming along. The redbuds are coming out.


Very pretty Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was her best friend's 13th Birthday Party, Day two, the friend's Mother has a dog walking business, and the girls obviously (to me ) have joined in the fun.
> 
> I love the photo of the blossoms Bev!
> 
> Some photos of the 'dog walking'


Lovely photos Julie. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great action pixs, Julie. Rather them than me. I never did have a head for heights.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Toni!
> The party was really all about adventure- pics from the first day's activity- I don't know which girl is which, which is why I am not worried about posting them- besides they all have been posted to Facebook.


They look like they are having a great time Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Lovely pic Julie. 💞


 :thumbup: They had a really fun time- I spoke with DGD yesterday morning- the trapezes I think they are, up in the pine trees that you will see in the other photos, she said were great fun. I seriously have no head for heights, and have never dared onto anything like that.
The most adventurous thing I've ever had to do was when I was about 17, out walking in the hills behind home (Rotokawa) with my school chum, Jill Bishop, we had gone up, and along, and were following a water course back down an unfamiliar part of the hill, when we came across a real chasm and knew that it was just too dangerous to go down, because it had been roaring down for centuries and there was no way to tell how deep it was- so I had to inch along the cliff until we could get down from the heights. Not my favourite memory- my heart rate has gone up, just thinking about it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Toni!
> The party was really all about adventure- pics from the first day's activity- I don't know which girl is which, which is why I am not worried about posting them- besides they all have been posted to Facebook.


Bet they had fun! I love zip lining and other ways of traversing cables between trees. Also used to rappel and would love to do that again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great action pixs, Julie. Rather them than me. I never did have a head for heights.


See the post above, Norma, for my memories of cliff scaling- and this is me who had recently done my first Solo in the Piper Cub that I flew! (I used to keep clean and maintained a Moraine Saunier Rallye ZK CCS, and earned my flying lessons thus) -note for Melanie- I may well have mentioned this before- but thought you might find it interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bet they had fun! I love zip lining and other ways of traversing cables between trees. Also used to rappel and would love to do that again.


Had a feeling it was right up your alley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> See the post above, Norma, for my memories of cliff scaling- and this is me who had recently done my first Solo in the Piper Cub that I flew! (I used to keep clean and maintained a Moraine Saunier Rallye NZ CCS, and earned my flying lessons thus) -note for Melanie- I may well have mentioned this before- but thought you might find it interesting.


I have yet to fly a Cub but will probably own one at some point as I need / want tail-wheel time (bigger plane plans). 

Way different being up in an airplane than hanging on a cliff - the fear of heights thing is not relevant in the plane, most likely because you are sitting in an enclosed cabin and if you fell you would only land on the floor. I have always been intrigued by rock climbing but would need to work on finger strength (and of course forego the manicured nails).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've had a squiz out the kitchen window- I am pretty sure I have identified a number of juvenile Borage, I will be getting out with my bamboo to plant beside them before the next onslaught.


It is good that some have survived.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Toni!
> The party was really all about adventure- pics from the first day's activity- I don't know which girl is which, which is why I am not worried about posting them- besides they all have been posted to Facebook.


An interesting as well as fun way of celebrating a birthday.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What a wonderful job you did, Belle! Bravo!
> :thumbup:
> I am sure that your friend will appreciate it.
> 
> When I first came across this pattern, I really like it - it had the look of knit lace more than the heavy look of crocheted lace. I am glad to hear that it was easy to follow... This one just moved up my queue.


Jane -- the person who is learning to read patterns is well into this one (about row 20 or so) and not having any trouble following it is so well written. In fact, my friend ask if this designer had other things. So I checked Ravelry and she has about a 100 or more items listed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have yet to fly a Cub but will probably own one at some point as I need / want tail-wheel time (bigger plane plans).
> 
> Way different being up in an airplane than hanging on a cliff - the fear of heights thing is not relevant in the plane, most likely because you are sitting in an enclosed cabin and if you fell you would only land on the floor. I have always been intrigued by rock climbing but would need to work on finger strength (and of course forego the manicured nails).


Certainly I found them to be two totally different things- I was terrified on the cliff, and knew I dare not look down, but also before we tackled it we could see that there was a sort of ledge. I have never been in a Helicopter, not ever- and we rather too frequently have people dying in them, not sure if it is because of maintenance issues- I imagine they are quite costly to maintain. In the South Island we periodically have deer stalkers who crash in their helicopters.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: They had a really fun time- I spoke with DGD yesterday morning- the trapezes I think they are, up in the pine trees that you will see in the other photos, she said were great fun. I seriously have no head for heights, and have never dared onto anything like that.
> The most adventurous thing I've ever had to do was when I was about 17, out walking in the hills behind home (Rotokawa) with my school chum, Jill Bishop, we had gone up, and along, and were following a water course back down an unfamiliar part of the hill, when we came across a real chasm and knew that it was just too dangerous to go down, because it had been roaring down for centuries and there was no way to tell how deep it was- so I had to inch along the cliff until we could get down from the heights. Not my favourite memory- my heart rate has gone up, just thinking about it.


Heights - :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is good that some have survived.


I will have to make sure that they can be identified as something I am looking after! I have sown a lot of Swan Plant seeds in the hopes they will come up- they have been put close to the bamboo that is growing, I love the idea of encouraging both the bees and butterflies.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

SW is blocking.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> SW is blocking.


Oh, that is just plain old lovely. Very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> An interesting as well as fun way of celebrating a birthday.


Her mother is very much into outdoor pursuits - not so sure about my Bronwen, but the mothers (Bronwen and Aurora) are best friends also.

The last time I was in Christchurch, DGD and a cliff that collapsed in the February quake- with some yarn bombing on a shipping container placed to protect against further rock falls


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Heights - :thumbdown:


Definitely not my thing, either!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> SW is blocking.


WOW!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to make sure that they can be identified as something I am looking after! I have sown a lot of Swan Plant seeds in the hopes they will come up- they have been put close to the bamboo that is growing, I love the idea of encouraging both the bees and butterflies.


Maybe a ring of plant stakes?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> SW is blocking.


Beautiful!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have yet to fly a Cub but will probably own one at some point as I need / want tail-wheel time (bigger plane plans).
> 
> Way different being up in an airplane than hanging on a cliff - the fear of heights thing is not relevant in the plane, most likely because you are sitting in an enclosed cabin and if you fell you would only land on the floor. I have always been intrigued by rock climbing but would need to work on finger strength (and of course forego the manicured nails).


You would like my region with the Shawangunk Ridge. Major rock climbing here on the East coast.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to make sure that they can be identified as something I am looking after! I have sown a lot of Swan Plant seeds in the hopes they will come up- they have been put close to the bamboo that is growing, I love the idea of encouraging both the bees and butterflies.


It is something I try to do too, Julie. Strictly organic - no pesticides used in my garden.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Oh, that is just plain old lovely. Very nice.


Thank you, Belle.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Her mother is very much into outdoor pursuits - not so sure about my Bronwen, but the mothers (Bronwen and Aurora) are best friends also.
> 
> The last time I was in Christchurch, DGD and a cliff that collapsed in the February quake- with some yarn bombing on a shipping container placed to protect against further rock falls


She looks long and leggy, Julie. Nice photo.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you, Melanie. It is taking up most of my living room floor at the moment.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Julie it looks like they were all having a very nice time..  what a hoot that cat is.. He certainly doesn't mind the leash...
> 
> Bev very nice pictures.. I like the frog one.. he looks like he is made of shinny metal  and the pink buds are so pretty.. I find it interesting how all these flowers are grown across the country.. I am sure there are some that are only in the west or east (and inbetween) but for most of them they are everywhere.. It is so much fun to discover them on our walks
> 
> ...


I hope everything goes well for you at the doctor, Ronie. Some solutions would be nice. :roll:

I hope your JoAnnes has a better stock of sock yarns that "mine" does. There are fewer and fewer choices these days.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have yet to fly a Cub but will probably own one at some point as I need / want tail-wheel time (bigger plane plans).
> 
> Way different being up in an airplane than hanging on a cliff - the fear of heights thing is not relevant in the plane, most likely because you are sitting in an enclosed cabin and if you fell you would only land on the floor. I have always been intrigued by rock climbing but would need to work on finger strength (and of course forego the manicured nails).


Most of the climbing strength comes from the legs - push with your legs.  The finger strength would help with maintaining balance, but you are supposed to lean into the climb to help with that. (Your belayer is ready any time.  )

Those girls did look like they were having a great time, Julie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> SW is blocking.


Oh my!!! Linda, this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Most of the climbing strength comes from the legs - push with your legs.  The finger strength would help with maintaining balance, but you are supposed to lean into the climb to help with that. (Your belayer is ready any time.  )


Needed the belayer during an ice wall climb (tourist climb) - did not set one of my crampons properly and slid. Rest of the climb was uneventful and big fun 

I do have strong legs, lol. Puny arms though. Do you rock climb? It always looks like such a personal challenge kind of thing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--Congrats on your stunning SW. I have great admiration for everyone who took on this super complicated lace pattern. I am sure you will preen yourself whenever you look at or wear it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh my!!! Linda, this is gorgeous!!!


  Thank you, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--Congrats on your stunning SW. I have great admiration for everyone who took on this super complicated lace pattern. I am sure you will preen yourself whenever you look at or wear it.


Thank you, Tanya. To be honest, I didn't find it super complicated to knit, though I'm sure the designing of it was. But those rows got very, very long. Even so it was a pleasure to knit, especially with Sue smoothing the way by picking up the mistakes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Tanya. To be honest, I didn't find it super complicated to knit, though I'm sure the designing of it was. But those rows got very, very long. Even so it was a pleasure to knit, especially with Sue smoothing the way by picking up the mistakes.


Good to know you had an easy time of the pattern. With my cockeyed vision, I can see numerous mistakes trying to follow the pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks absolutely beautiful. 
Sue


linda09 said:


> SW is blocking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Maybe a ring of plant stakes?


That is what I will do with the bamboo we have cut!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We have been most of the day, which is another lovely warm and sunny day.

First, we went to watch our GD, Alexandra's pre-school Songfest. Then we went on to our oldest daughter, Jennifer's house. Everyone, except the dogs, was at work, or school. My SIL left his jacket when they came over for Easter. They live over 30 miles from us, so we had not wanted to make a special trip to return it. However, we were up at Kat's already, so we just swung by their house, spent a few minutes playing with their dogs. Then, since we were up there, visited Beadazzled, where I bought some beads. I had last been there on my birthday last summer. Then we went to an Indian restaurant for a buffet lunch, which was pretty good. Also I got to knit on Peony both ways in the car, which I was really happy about.

Su


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is something I try to do too, Julie. Strictly organic - no pesticides used in my garden.


Absolutely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> She looks long and leggy, Julie. Nice photo.


Skinny, but not especially tall. Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Most of the climbing strength comes from the legs - push with your legs.  The finger strength would help with maintaining balance, but you are supposed to lean into the climb to help with that. (Your belayer is ready any time.  )
> 
> Those girls did look like they were having a great time, Julie.


I gather it was a great party!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely pic, Bev. I really like redbuds.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the picture of you GD. Is she learning how to train her dog, or getting ready for a show?
> 
> Thanks, Sue and Norma. Spring is definitely coming along. The redbuds are coming out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We have been most of the day, which is another lovely warm and sunny day.
> 
> First, we went to watch our GD, Alexandra's pre-school Songfest. Then we went on to our oldest daughter, Jennifer's house. Everyone, except the dogs, was at work, or school. My SIL left his jacket when they came over for Easter. They live over 30 miles from us, so we had not wanted to make a special trip to return it. However, we were up at Kat's already, so we just swung by their house, spent a few minutes playing with their dogs. Then, since we were up there, visited Beadazzled, where I bought some beads. I had last been there on my birthday last summer. Then we went to an Indian restaurant for a buffet lunch, which was pretty good. Also I got to knit on Peony both ways in the car, which I was really happy about.
> 
> Su


I am hopeless in bead shops- so hard to select! That looks like a fair haul, Sue!
Nice day out by the sounds.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was her best friend's 13th Birthday Party, Day two, the friend's Mother has a dog walking business, and the girls obviously (to me ) have joined in the fun.
> 
> I love the photo of the blossoms Bev!
> 
> Some photos of the 'dog walking'


Great photos, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope your Mum is ok Pam. 💞


Thanks, Ros. Love your new avatar. 

The fact is that my poor mom is slowly failing. Her eye doctor had her return yesterday to see a specialist because when she was in last week for her regular exam, he suspected she has had a stroke at some point since he saw her last year (apparently a silent one) and wanted to rule out glaucoma. The specialist said definitely not glaucoma, so she will now have an MRI on her brain and eye area late next week and then will follow up with the eye doctor's office in a couple of weeks to see what we should be doing about all this. I'm guessing the next step will be her primary care doctor. The poor lady has a slow developing Parkinson's which too me seems to be quickly moving along these days. I'm just glad that my younger sister and I can be there to go to these appointments with her because my stepdad doesn't hear real well and doesn't pick up on everything and my mom doesn't seem to be processing things very well. It's really sad to see, but I'm accepting that it's all part of life and am trying to enjoy what time I can with her.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Needed the belayer during an ice wall climb (tourist climb) - did not set one of my crampons properly and slid. Rest of the climb was uneventful and big fun
> 
> I do have strong legs, lol. Puny arms though. Do you rock climb? It always looks like such a personal challenge kind of thing.


That slide sounds like it could have hurt, a fun climb though. 

I have done some rock climbing. Mostly, my experience is with facilitating at a challenge course with the wall, cargo net, vertical playground (which lead to the zipline), and up various pole for traversing elements and the pamper pole. It was a ton of fun! By the time I finished training for all of this I felt like I could do anything. It was great fun and I loved it. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> SW is blocking.


Oh, Linda, it's beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have yet to fly a Cub but will probably own one at some point as I need / want tail-wheel time (bigger plane plans).
> 
> Way different being up in an airplane than hanging on a cliff - the fear of heights thing is not relevant in the plane, most likely because you are sitting in an enclosed cabin and if you fell you would only land on the floor. I have always been intrigued by rock climbing but would need to work on finger strength (and of course forego the manicured nails).


My DH has a Maule (it's a four-seater tail dragger) and, though I'm not a real comfortable passenger, we've been on a few long trips in addition to the short flights we take around here. The longest was 7 years ago when we flew all the way down to southern New Mexico. It was an amazing adventure.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> .... Love your new avatar.


Me, too!!!



> The fact is that my poor mom is slowly failing. Her eye doctor had her return yesterday to see a specialist because when she was in last week for her regular exam, he suspected she has had a stroke at some point since he saw her last year (apparently a silent one) and wanted to rule out glaucoma. The specialist said definitely not glaucoma, so she will now have an MRI on her brain and eye area late next week and then will follow up with the eye doctor's office in a couple of weeks to see what we should be doing about all this. I'm guessing the next step will be her primary care doctor. The poor lady has a slow developing Parkinson's which too me seems to be quickly moving along these days. I'm just glad that my younger sister and I can be there to go to these appointments with her because my stepdad doesn't hear real well and doesn't pick up on everything and my mom doesn't seem to be processing things very well. It's really sad to see, but I'm accepting that it's all part of life and am trying to enjoy what time I can with her.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I hope everything goes well for you at the doctor, Ronie. Some solutions would be nice. :roll:
> 
> I hope your JoAnnes has a better stock of sock yarns that "mine" does. There are fewer and fewer choices these days.


Me, too, Ronie, on both the doctor and the yarn search.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a fun and productive day you have had so far, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Needed the belayer during an ice wall climb (tourist climb) - did not set one of my crampons properly and slid. Rest of the climb was uneventful and big fun
> 
> I do have strong legs, lol. Puny arms though. Do you rock climb? It always looks like such a personal challenge kind of thing.


You're much braver than I am. I don't mind heights so much but climbing to such heights would paralyze me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, I am sorry to hear this. It is good that you and your sister can be there with her for these visits. I am sure she appreciates your support and it is good for you to be with her at this time. Enjoy your time with her. I know I wished I had lived closer to my Mum in her last years. Going over a couple of times a year for a couple of weeks at a time does not help for the rest of the year, but when you are living overseas, you can only do so much. So try and visit your mother as much as possible, and be there both for her and for yourself.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ros. Love your new avatar.
> 
> The fact is that my poor mom is slowly failing. Her eye doctor had her return yesterday to see a specialist because when she was in last week for her regular exam, he suspected she has had a stroke at some point since he saw her last year (apparently a silent one) and wanted to rule out glaucoma. The specialist said definitely not glaucoma, so she will now have an MRI on her brain and eye area late next week and then will follow up with the eye doctor's office in a couple of weeks to see what we should be doing about all this. I'm guessing the next step will be her primary care doctor. The poor lady has a slow developing Parkinson's which too me seems to be quickly moving along these days. I'm just glad that my younger sister and I can be there to go to these appointments with her because my stepdad doesn't hear real well and doesn't pick up on everything and my mom doesn't seem to be processing things very well. It's really sad to see, but I'm accepting that it's all part of life and am trying to enjoy what time I can with her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We have been most of the day, which is another lovely warm and sunny day.
> 
> First, we went to watch our GD, Alexandra's pre-school Songfest. Then we went on to our oldest daughter, Jennifer's house. Everyone, except the dogs, was at work, or school. My SIL left his jacket when they came over for Easter. They live over 30 miles from us, so we had not wanted to make a special trip to return it. However, we were up at Kat's already, so we just swung by their house, spent a few minutes playing with their dogs. Then, since we were up there, visited Beadazzled, where I bought some beads. I had last been there on my birthday last summer. Then we went to an Indian restaurant for a buffet lunch, which was pretty good. Also I got to knit on Peony both ways in the car, which I was really happy about.
> 
> Su


Sounds like a fun day, Sue, and those are all nice beads.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too, there is no way!

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> You're much braver than I am. I don't mind heights so much but climbing to such heights would paralyze me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hopeless in bead shops- so hard to select! That looks like a fair haul, Sue!
> Nice day out by the sounds.


I'm the same. I get sort of overwhelmed with all the choices!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, I am sorry to hear this. It is good that you and your sister can be there with her for these visits. I am sure she appreciates your support and it is good for you to be with her at this time. Enjoy your time with her. I know I wished I had lived closer to my Mum in her last years. Going over a couple of times a year for a couple of weeks at a time does not help for the rest of the year, but when you are living overseas, you can only do so much. So try and visit your mother as much as possible, and be there both for her and for yourself.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. That's exactly what I'm trying to do. I know it's only a matter of time and I want to know I gave it my best and spent more time with her in these years. I try to get down there every 3 or 4 weeks for a couple of nights' stay at my sisters and on the 1 full day I'm there spend a few hours with Mom and my stepdad (or just with her to give him a bit of a break). She was so tired out from the appointment yesterday, that she decided not to have me go back to her house with them. She needed a nap.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Your garden is off to a wonderful start, Tricia! (It is so good to have you back.  )


Thank you Toni. I picked up some chocolate mint and pepperment, a sweet banana pepper and more turnip seed. I like young, tender turnip and eat it raw like carrot. I cut enough to kale and lettuce for a salad and it seems the more I cut it the faster it grows. Planted zucchini, summer squash and cucumber a few days ago - fingers crossed they come up. I need more room!

Got gas for the mower but could not find a new battery for the weed eater. Hope I find something before the weeds take over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos, Julie!


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Linda, good to hear you enjoyed SW as I plan to make this one (gosh, I hope soon, I must stop signing up for MKAL's, lol).

Sue, sounds like a nice day 

Pam, sorry to hear your mom is ailing. It is good that both you and your sister can be there for her. I am lucky that my mother has reasonably good health and lives close enough (hour drive) that we 'do lunch'. I know I will be a wreck when she does go. I hope you can enjoy whatever time you can with your mom, they are precious beings <3

Toni, that is really cool! I enjoyed the two obstacle courses I have done so I am thinking they might be similar to your challenge courses. And as I take pole dancing classes I can certainly climb poles, lol. I did have to Google 'pamper pole' though and it looks like a fun challenge albeit a different climbing technique than a stripper pole. 

Pam, a Maule! How great!! Does it have the big tires (tundra) or the regular ones (yep, weird questions pop into my brain)? Love watching them in the STOL competitions (for the non-pilots: Short Take Off and Landing). DH and I plan to buy something we can travel in, maybe a kit we would build, something that can go around 200 or so kts. What a great adventure you must have had. You should, if you have not already, take one of the pilot companion courses that teach the basics of how to maneuver the plane, good knowledge. 

Back to work before I get caught not working


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ros. Love your new avatar.
> 
> The fact is that my poor mom is slowly failing. Her eye doctor had her return yesterday to see a specialist because when she was in last week for her regular exam, he suspected she has had a stroke at some point since he saw her last year (apparently a silent one) and wanted to rule out glaucoma. The specialist said definitely not glaucoma, so she will now have an MRI on her brain and eye area late next week and then will follow up with the eye doctor's office in a couple of weeks to see what we should be doing about all this. I'm guessing the next step will be her primary care doctor. The poor lady has a slow developing Parkinson's which too me seems to be quickly moving along these days. I'm just glad that my younger sister and I can be there to go to these appointments with her because my stepdad doesn't hear real well and doesn't pick up on everything and my mom doesn't seem to be processing things very well. It's really sad to see, but I'm accepting that it's all part of life and am trying to enjoy what time I can with her.


As you say part of life, but a tough one none the less. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> SW is blocking.


It is looking fabulous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> SW is blocking.


Double Post.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've had a squiz out the kitchen window- I am pretty sure I have identified a number of juvenile Borage, I will be getting out with my bamboo to plant beside them before the next onslaught.


I will have to see if I can find some seed. The flowers and leaves are edible, it tastes like cucumber, and helps keep horned tomato worm away. Either rosemary or basil prevented them last year, I only saw 2 all summer.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your beads are very pretty. It sounds a lovely day for you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, prayers for your Mum and all of you.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I will do with the bamboo we have cut!


Might help to put twine, string, or yarn around the bamboo or other stakes. Something bright and colorful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ros. Love your new avatar.
> 
> The fact is that my poor mom is slowly failing. Her eye doctor had her return yesterday to see a specialist because when she was in last week for her regular exam, he suspected she has had a stroke at some point since he saw her last year (apparently a silent one) and wanted to rule out glaucoma. The specialist said definitely not glaucoma, so she will now have an MRI on her brain and eye area late next week and then will follow up with the eye doctor's office in a couple of weeks to see what we should be doing about all this. I'm guessing the next step will be her primary care doctor. The poor lady has a slow developing Parkinson's which too me seems to be quickly moving along these days. I'm just glad that my younger sister and I can be there to go to these appointments with her because my stepdad doesn't hear real well and doesn't pick up on everything and my mom doesn't seem to be processing things very well. It's really sad to see, but I'm accepting that it's all part of life and am trying to enjoy what time I can with her.


Very hard to watch your mom go downhill like this. But let me share a couple of things that may be useful. First, there are meds that will affect the eyes. I saw this years ago with a women in her 80's where she was losing her vision. I suggested the meds might be the problem as they had been changed recently when the problem began. If fact it was the meds and with stopping them, she regained her vision and her mental clarity. Doctors often diagnose by demographic factors instead of the patient! 
Second, Vit D levels are often very low and will cause these problems. Also, if the nagalase levels are high they will prevent the body from using Vit D. Increased vit D, and oxygen therapy as well as B17 can be of great benefit. Both the nagalase and Vit D levels should be tested.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Might help to put twine, string, or yarn around the bamboo or other stakes. Something bright and colorful.


I've got some green synthetic raffia that would work, good idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Found Ros' new avatar, I had missed it first time round, I am wondering who is who?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, good idea for fixing your slippers. They should hold up for a good while now.
I really wanted to start plants from seeds too, but have the same light issue. I now have a cherry tomato and basil plant just sprouting and have put there little pot outside. I will probably end up buying starter plants as well from the farmers market this weekend. 

All your starts are looking great Tricia. 

Oh no Sue, that would have been a funny thing to see ( the dog and yarn story) Glad it didn't turn out to be a disaster and that Peony was saved!

Julie, that is too bad about the borage being cut. You definately need a marker of some kind to keep them safe from those men and their machines!
Pg 85


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, good idea for fixing your slippers. They should hold up for a good while now.
> I really wanted to start plants from seeds too, but have the same light issue. I now have a cherry tomato and basil plant just sprouting and have put there little pot outside. I will probably end up buying starter plants as well from the farmers market this weekend.
> 
> All your starts are looking great Tricia.
> ...


I must get onto it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I will have to see if I can find some seed. The flowers and leaves are edible, it tastes like cucumber, and helps keep horned tomato worm away. Either rosemary or basil prevented them last year, I only saw 2 all summer.


Herbs are so wonderful for so many things. Great that you have enough greens for a salad now. How many of those planters do you have?

Saw some peas finally poking thru and the onions and shallots are presenting well now. Want to transplant the lettuce and chard but my back has been out for several days but it is perfect transplanting weather for the cool weather plants. Need to get the brassicas and plant them, too. Can't wait. Spent a second day at the Chiro office and left with the same pain I went in with 3 days ago and $100 less. Too frustrating for words.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks absolutely beautiful.
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. Better photos soon, I hope.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We have been most of the day, which is another lovely warm and sunny day.
> 
> First, we went to watch our GD, Alexandra's pre-school Songfest. Then we went on to our oldest daughter, Jennifer's house. Everyone, except the dogs, was at work, or school. My SIL left his jacket when they came over for Easter. They live over 30 miles from us, so we had not wanted to make a special trip to return it. However, we were up at Kat's already, so we just swung by their house, spent a few minutes playing with their dogs. Then, since we were up there, visited Beadazzled, where I bought some beads. I had last been there on my birthday last summer. Then we went to an Indian restaurant for a buffet lunch, which was pretty good. Also I got to knit on Peony both ways in the car, which I was really happy about.
> 
> Su


A successful day all round. Nice beads.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane your WW shawl start is so pretty on that green and I love the way you set the beads in. 

Annekeetje, your bookmark is wonderful. The purple outline turned out so pretty. Beautiful tatting. The beaded edging start also looks super. 

Great pictures Bev. That frog doesn't look real! Very pretty bluebells. 

Nice picture of your granddaughter Julie. Looks like she's enjoying the dog walking. 

I love those redbuds Bev. We have lots of dogwoods in bloom now. I really do love spring. I did get the daylillies in today. I sure hope they will bloom this first season. 
Pg91


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ros. Love your new avatar.
> 
> The fact is that my poor mom is slowly failing. Her eye doctor had her return yesterday to see a specialist because when she was in last week for her regular exam, he suspected she has had a stroke at some point since he saw her last year (apparently a silent one) and wanted to rule out glaucoma. The specialist said definitely not glaucoma, so she will now have an MRI on her brain and eye area late next week and then will follow up with the eye doctor's office in a couple of weeks to see what we should be doing about all this. I'm guessing the next step will be her primary care doctor. The poor lady has a slow developing Parkinson's which too me seems to be quickly moving along these days. I'm just glad that my younger sister and I can be there to go to these appointments with her because my stepdad doesn't hear real well and doesn't pick up on everything and my mom doesn't seem to be processing things very well. It's really sad to see, but I'm accepting that it's all part of life and am trying to enjoy what time I can with her.


It is a really difficult time, Pam and I'm sorry for what is happening to your mom. I think your attitude is good and will help you get through. Wishing you strength.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Linda, it's beautiful!


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is looking fabulous :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've had a squiz out the kitchen window- I am pretty sure I have identified a number of juvenile Borage, I will be getting out with my bamboo to plant beside them before the next onslaught.


:thumbup: :thumbup: Wow, that sounds like an awesome birthday party, Julie. Loved the pics of the girls in the trees. 

Thanks, Toni, Tanya, Ros, Ronie, Caryn, Sue, and Julie. I love the frog photo, Toni. Later when the cherry blossoms come out, I will have pics to redbuds and cherry blossoms. 

Linda, your SW is gorgeous!!! Wonderful job.

Ronie, prayers for your doctor's visit. Hoping that he has some answers for your situation.

Oooo, luscious beads, Sue. 

Pam, sorry to hear about your Mom. Hopefully, the doctors can help her with what has happened. The time you spend with her now is precious. So glad you are close enough to visit often. Prayers and hugs.

Caryn, I used to buy daylilies from a lady. She would dig them when they were budded and getting ready to open. I would bring them home and plant them and they bloomed.  I think yours should.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Annekeetje, my son and my niece also share the same birth date.
> I hope your sister had a very happy birthday too. Your tatting is beautiful. 💞


My brother and his first grandson also share the same birthday


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> SW is blocking.


So beautiful Linda  I see you didn't have a problem getting the leaves to lay flat either  .. You did a wonderful job with this


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jane your WW shawl start is so pretty on that green and I love the way you set the beads in.
> 
> Annekeetje, your bookmark is wonderful. The purple outline turned out so pretty. Beautiful tatting. The beaded edging start also looks super.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn, yes she loves dogs and horses.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, Barry is so amazing. Looks like he's enjoying his walks. Love the pictures of the zip line action party too. Did your gd like it? Just read that she did how great that you got to talk with her about the fun. Beautiful young lady. 
I'm with you and Norma about heights. I rather stay with my feet on the ground. I'm not good with carnival rides either! 

Wow Ronie, that was a quick knit on Winters Mirage edges! Hope you are able get what you need when you go shopping this weekends and good luck at the Drs

You did beautiful work on SW Linda. It looks gorgeous. 

What a nice, busy day you had Sue and you got pretty beads and knitting time as well. :thumbup: 

That is sad about your mom, Pam. But it is so good that you and your sister are there for her and can help your dad as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it went down pretty well, Bev.



eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Wow, that sounds like an awesome birthday party, Julie. Loved the pics of the girls in the trees.
> 
> Thanks, Toni, Tanya, Ros, Ronie, Caryn, Sue, and Julie. I love the frog photo, Toni. Later when the cherry blossoms come out, I will have pics to redbuds and cherry blossoms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ros. Love your new avatar.
> 
> The fact is that my poor mom is slowly failing. Her eye doctor had her return yesterday to see a specialist because when she was in last week for her regular exam, he suspected she has had a stroke at some point since he saw her last year (apparently a silent one) and wanted to rule out glaucoma. The specialist said definitely not glaucoma, so she will now have an MRI on her brain and eye area late next week and then will follow up with the eye doctor's office in a couple of weeks to see what we should be doing about all this. I'm guessing the next step will be her primary care doctor. The poor lady has a slow developing Parkinson's which too me seems to be quickly moving along these days. I'm just glad that my younger sister and I can be there to go to these appointments with her because my stepdad doesn't hear real well and doesn't pick up on everything and my mom doesn't seem to be processing things very well. It's really sad to see, but I'm accepting that it's all part of life and am trying to enjoy what time I can with her.


Your very fortunate to be close enough to be there for her.. I hope it is something that she can be treated for.. sometimes those silent strokes are a one time thing.. they are commonly called TIA's and adjusting her blood pressure could help a lot  I am sure she is in good hands and I am sure she really grateful that you are able to be there to help her..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Linda, good to hear you enjoyed SW as I plan to make this one (gosh, I hope soon, I must stop signing up for MKAL's, lol).
> 
> Sue, sounds like a nice day
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie. I agree. Time with my mom is indeed precious. My older sister moved to Salt Lake City about three years ago, so she isn't able to spend the time with Mom and I feel badly for her that she's missing this time.

As to the plane, DH has the tundra tires on it. He loves to land on turf runways and he really is happy that he can land on and take off from the short runways in many out of the way places. And, no, I haven't taken a right seat course and I know I should. I do know a little bit, though, about how to read a sectional but not an expert there by any means. Just able to help out a bit on identifying where we are at times and give him runway elevations and lengths, etc.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As you say part of life, but a tough one none the less. My thoughts are with you.


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, prayers for your Mum and all of you.


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I gather Barry has quite a reputation around Sumner where they live. Can't think of anything much less appealing than Carnival Rides- although as a child I did go on the Ferris Wheel from time to time.



sisu said:


> Julie, Barry is so amazing. Looks like he's enjoying his walks. Love the pictures of the zip line action party too. Did your gd like it? Just read that she did how great that you got to talk with her about the fun. Beautiful young lady.
> I'm with you and Norma about heights. I rather stay with my feet on the ground. I'm not good with carnival rides either!
> 
> Wow Ronie, that was a quick knit on Winters Mirage edges! Hope you are able get what you need when you go shopping this weekends and good luck at the Drs
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great selection of beads Sue.. I never know how many of what color to buy.. One of these days we need to do a beaded purse or something using up all the unused beads 

I don't like heights either!!! I have made hubby stop the truck so I could walk down a hill because the side of the road was straight down.. walking on the piers a few years ago was impossible for me.. but going to the bridge is ok.. so maybe I am over that part.. I don't like ladders either.. 

I just got home and finished reading the posts.. I have a kitchen to clean before getting some knitting done.. 

Have a great evening/night everyone


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Very hard to watch your mom go downhill like this. But let me share a couple of things that may be useful. First, there are meds that will affect the eyes. I saw this years ago with a women in her 80's where she was losing her vision. I suggested the meds might be the problem as they had been changed recently when the problem began. If fact it was the meds and with stopping them, she regained her vision and her mental clarity. Doctors often diagnose by demographic factors instead of the patient!
> Second, Vit D levels are often very low and will cause these problems. Also, if the nagalase levels are high they will prevent the body from using Vit D. Increased vit D, and oxygen therapy as well as B17 can be of great benefit. Both the nagalase and Vit D levels should be tested.


Thank you, Tanya. And thank you, too, for that information. I'll see if we can get that checked into for her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is a really difficult time, Pam and I'm sorry for what is happening to your mom. I think your attitude is good and will help you get through. Wishing you strength.


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Tanya. And thank you, too, for that information. I'll see if we can get that checked into for her.


My pleasure Pam. There is so much doctors don't know or won't say despite there being very helpful protocols available. I hope you can find some good sources for help. Glad you are close enough to spend time with her; this will always stay with you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, sorry to hear about your Mom. Hopefully, the doctors can help her with what has happened. The time you spend with her now is precious. So glad you are close enough to visit often. Prayers and hugs.


Thank you, Bev. Yes, I feel fortunate to be able to see her as often as I do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Your very fortunate to be close enough to be there for her.. I hope it is something that she can be treated for.. sometimes those silent strokes are a one time thing.. they are commonly called TIA's and adjusting her blood pressure could help a lot  I am sure she is in good hands and I am sure she really grateful that you are able to be there to help her..


Thanks, Ronie. Yes, she's really grateful to have us help them out of needed and my brothers are near also, so can help out too if we ask them to.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Heights - :thumbdown:


Heights :thumbdown:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> SW is blocking.


It's beautiful Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Her mother is very much into outdoor pursuits - not so sure about my Bronwen, but the mothers (Bronwen and Aurora) are best friends also.
> 
> The last time I was in Christchurch, DGD and a cliff that collapsed in the February quake- with some yarn bombing on a shipping container placed to protect against further rock falls


Lovely DGD Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We have been most of the day, which is another lovely warm and sunny day.
> 
> First, we went to watch our GD, Alexandra's pre-school Songfest. Then we went on to our oldest daughter, Jennifer's house. Everyone, except the dogs, was at work, or school. My SIL left his jacket when they came over for Easter. They live over 30 miles from us, so we had not wanted to make a special trip to return it. However, we were up at Kat's already, so we just swung by their house, spent a few minutes playing with their dogs. Then, since we were up there, visited Beadazzled, where I bought some beads. I had last been there on my birthday last summer. Then we went to an Indian restaurant for a buffet lunch, which was pretty good. Also I got to knit on Peony both ways in the car, which I was really happy about.
> 
> Su


Sounds like you had a lovely day Sue and came back with beautiful beads. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ros. Love your new avatar.
> 
> The fact is that my poor mom is slowly failing. Her eye doctor had her return yesterday to see a specialist because when she was in last week for her regular exam, he suspected she has had a stroke at some point since he saw her last year (apparently a silent one) and wanted to rule out glaucoma. The specialist said definitely not glaucoma, so she will now have an MRI on her brain and eye area late next week and then will follow up with the eye doctor's office in a couple of weeks to see what we should be doing about all this. I'm guessing the next step will be her primary care doctor. The poor lady has a slow developing Parkinson's which too me seems to be quickly moving along these days. I'm just glad that my younger sister and I can be there to go to these appointments with her because my stepdad doesn't hear real well and doesn't pick up on everything and my mom doesn't seem to be processing things very well. It's really sad to see, but I'm accepting that it's all part of life and am trying to enjoy what time I can with her.


Thank you Pam, it's a really old photo of Rachel and me. I knitted her hot pink dress.
I'm so sorry to hear about your Mum. It's so difficult to watch all of this happening to your darling Mum. 💞💐💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until Sunday with code 1free 
Two Halves Rectangular Shawl by Knitteratti Designs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-halves-rectangular-shawl

Liatris by Po Lena
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/liatris

10001 Triangle shawl by MYpicot
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/10001-triangle-shawl


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found Ros' new avatar, I had missed it first time round, I am wondering who is who?


It's me Julie and Rachel as a baby. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Herbs are so wonderful for so many things. Great that you have enough greens for a salad now. How many of those planters do you have?
> 
> Saw some peas finally poking thru and the onions and shallots are presenting well now. Want to transplant the lettuce and chard but my back has been out for several days but it is perfect transplanting weather for the cool weather plants. Need to get the brassicas and plant them, too. Can't wait. Spent a second day at the Chiro office and left with the same pain I went in with 3 days ago and $100 less. Too frustrating for words.


I'm sorry your back is out Tanya, I hope it recovers soon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> My brother and his first grandson also share the same birthday


I hope they had a very happy birthday too. 💞
P 99


----------

